# [Sponsored] »»» POLARity ««« 2011/06/23 - Semi-Final photos!



## oliverw92

Introduction

So here we are again, starting another modding project! I built my first computer case in June 2009. At that point my only computer experience was an old Dell 2400 and my trusty aluminium iMac (which is still going strong today!) and I had absolutely no idea about how a computer really worked. This is now my 3rd project. Quite a lot considering I didn't even know what 'motherboard' meant this time last year! The first was The Bloo Box: LINK

The second was Project MiniMe - The World's Smallest Watercooled PC:









LINK

Those two projects were both acrylic scratch builds. I made them from the ground up, using a fair amount of CNC work alongside practical techniques.

The two scratch builds were all fun and games, but I kept on feeling after finishing each one that something wasn't quite right. I have finally that realised that they both lack *functionality*. This is going to be a key element to this new project. My main issue with Bloo Box is how difficult it is to add a hard drive/5.25" drive. With MiniMe, it is actually getting to any components inside! This is to be expected since it is only 20x20x20cm, but it that doesn't validate the issue.

My solution (or experimental solution) for this project is to go effectively go backwards and do a case mod, instead of a scratch build. I came to modding in a different direction to most people - I started with a scratch build, most people start by simple case modding. By going back to the beginning, I plan to teach myself the methods and tricks that make consumer computer cases so functional and easy to use, and then apply them to future scratch builds.

The Plan

I have chosen the Silverstone TJ07 as the case to be modded. Originally I was going to go for a Corsair Obsidian 800D, but I felt that it was not a blank-enough canvas. The cable management is already done, hard drive issues sorted, radiator mounting accounted for. I need to go further back than that. The TJ07 is perfect in that it can adapt to anything I need. It is also one of the slickest looking cases out there!

I found with Project MiniMe that modelling the case accurately in Google SketchUp beforehand really works wonders and solves hundreds of issues that I would have come across when making, saving me money in the long run! I have done the same for this project. I owe credit for a few models such as the TJ07 shell, 5870, Enermax Revolution, RAM and hard drives.










The renders were done in Kerkythea.










Everything is 100% to scale.










Here you can see my pump configuration. The system is running on a single loop with dual Laing DDC 10W pumps connected in series by a white acetal EK Dual DDC Top.










The loop order is:

Dual DDC 10W -> Quad Rad -> GPU 1 -> (GPU 2) -> Southbridge/NF200 -> Triple Rad -> CPU -> MOSFETS -> Northbridge -> RAM -> IandH StealthRes 175

You can also see in this picture the solid floor. This is actually an illuminated floor. I am still deciding on the lighting to be used for this - it is either going to be an EL panel or a CCFL.










The case will be powdercoated gloss white. I am not sure what rad grill I will have on top yet. Most likely it will be a nice solid MNPCTech one.










I want to keep the front really clean. All the drive bay covers are replaced by a single sheet of aluminium. At the top there is a Lamptron FC-5 fan controller. Below that is a stealthed DVD drive. I have taken inspiration from Murdermod here, in that there is a cut out going up the front that operates the open/close button of the drive.










The color scheme for the build is White, Black and Blue. The blue comes from the motherboard and coolant. I'm hoping to use Bitspower Black fittings for the whole build if the budget will allow. It will help emphasise the colour scheme.










Here you can see one of the functional modifications. The front panel is easily removable to allow access to the hard drive bay. This takes 3 3.5" hard drives and 1 2.5" drive. I chose this number so i can have a RAID5 storage setup and an SSD for the operating system. The drive bay is made from acrylic. Each drive mounts on an acrylic tray that friction-fits into slots in the side supports. At the inside-end of the bay are two 80mm fans, one blowing in across two of the drives, one pulling out across the other two. There is a gap allowing the air to pass between the two.










I am still debating whether to have the two rear intakes. They may interfere with the top rad and they also make the back look more cluttered. The rear panel is being replaced with a clean plate (no annoying ugly squares!)

Inspirations

There are loads of things that have inspired be over my short time of modding, too many to mention here. However here are some that have directly influenced this project:

Project PURE - subset7 - LINK
Hulk V2 - dingdong555 - LINK
Dual Loop Phase Cooled Lian Li - RetroGamer1990 - LINK
Purple Rain - mrdbristol - LINK
PC Beto - p0pe - LINK
.:Filtration:. - Skorchio - LINK
Acronym - Achron - LINK
refleXion - Xion X2 - LINK
Silentium - Syrillian - LINK

Components

i7 920
6GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator 1600MHz
MSI Big Bang XPower
2x 5850
4x Samsung F3 1TB RAID10
1x Corsair Extreme 64GB SSD
Enermax Revolution 850W

Watercooling

HWLabs Black Ice Stealth 360
EK Coolstream 480 Rad
2x Laing DDC 10W
EK Dual DDC Top v2 - White
EK Supreme HF with white top
2x EK 5850 Nickel with white top
MIPS Corsair RAM Block
MIPS Motherboard Blocks
IandH StealthRes 175
White 3/4" OD Tubing
Matt Black Compressions

Order will be:

Pumps -> 480 -> GPU 1 -> GPU2 -> NB/Fets -> CPU -> RAM -> 360 -> Res

Partners










Updates

Here are links to all the updates:

Update #1 - 07/03/2010 - First Cuts - LINK
Update #2 - 08/03/2010 - Motherboard photos - LINK
Update #3 - 11/03/2010 - Making the hard drive bay - LINK
Update #4 - 20/03/2010 - Nickel party! - LINK
Update #5 - 27/03/2010 - Bottom compartment work - LINK
Update #6 - 29/03/2010 - Motherboard Blocks - LINK
Update #7 - 2/04/2010 - Illuminated floor creation - LINK
Update #8 - 13/04/2010 - Mounted rad stand and new feet - LINK
Update #9 - 15/04/2010 - Arrival of some watercooling stuff - LINK
Update #10 - 16/04/2010 - Mounted MNPCTech rad grill and top rad - LINK
Update #11 - 19/04/2010 - New RAM cooler tops - LINK
Update #12 - 21/04/2010 - Flush smoked acrylic window - LINK
Update #13 - 06/05/2010 - This project is interrupted by the attack of the BP Dragon! - LINK
Update #14 - 24/05/2010 - New hard drive trays, custom faceplate - LINK
Update #15 - 06/06/2010 - Motherboard tray finished - LINK
Update #16 - 06/06/2010 - JB Welding mistakes, revised hard drive bay - LINK
Update #17 - 18/06/2010 - JB Weld sanded, sleeving spaghetti! - LINK
Update #18 - 20/07/2010 - Moved house, new acrylic floor, fittings in the floor - LINK
Update #19 - 23/07/2010 - MSI Big Bang Xpower arrives! - LINK
Update #20 - 27/07/2010 - murderMod time! - LINK
Update #21 - 28/07/2010 - Pump + CD drive painting, PSU raping! - LINK
Update #22 - 29/07/2010 - Drive bay covers, pump mount, PSU work - LINK
Update #23 - 06/08/2010 - Waterblocks mounted! - LINK
Update #24 - 10/08/2010 - PSU plate, drain port, cable management - LINK
Update #25 - 16/08/2010 - LEDs! - LINK
Update #26 - 06/09/2010 - Prepping for powdercoating - LINK
Update #27 - 18/09/2010 - Dyeing the connectors, first case assembly - LINK
Update #28 - 22/09-2010 - Cable management, putting things together - LINK
Update #29 - 18/06/2011 - I'm back! - LINK
Update #30 - 23/06/2011 - Semi-final photos - LINK


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

The TJ07 is such an awesome case, any mod using it is PURE WIN!


----------



## legoman786

Looks badass already.

Subbed.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks







I hope i can do it justice!


----------



## Photograph

Very nice looking, I will be watching this thread for sure


----------



## Xombie




----------



## Positive

Looks sick.
i myself is dreaming of a white build.

Doooo itttt =D


----------



## oliverw92

Update #1 - 07/03/2010










Here is the case! The mighty TJ07! Weighing in at 17KG and packed in a box twice width and 1.5x its height/depth, it is a monster! I had to carry it back about a mile from where it was dropped off on my own!










Some of you may be wondering why parts are black already. I got the case second hand from Bisley_Bob (along with an awesome hose cutter







) and he had painted it black inside already. The paint job is a bit scratched now though.










I dislike the front bezels alot.










Power button is awesome though!










I plan to change the window a bit. I have a few ideas i want to try, these will be shown in due course


















You can't get enough TJ07.










After i got it home i stripped it down to what i would be using (removed hard drive bays, fans etc).










Bought a new tool for the project - a Dremel 300 with flexible shaft extension. Most people will be surprised to know this is my first rotary tool!










Top notch build quality.










The first issue I sorted out was cable management. There is a distinct lack of it in the TJ07.










This cut allows cables to be taken up behind the motherboard tray from the PSU area.










At this point, I plan to only do a few cuts in the actual motherboard tray. I am still working on a few ideas this.










To accommodate the illuminated floor, the midplate needs to be opened up completely. Unfortunately i managed to break my favourite cutting disk


















Ended up using the ones that run out really quickly until I could get some new ones.










First part cut out.










Before finishing the edges.










After finishing!










I just need to get some emery paper and some wet and dry to make the edges perfect.










This is how the case stands at the moment.


----------



## Wavefunction

Subbed.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks for the comments guys







OCN always gives the most support for modders!


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Awesome stuff, well excited to see what becomes of my faithful case!


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Update #1 - 07/10/2010

1.who do you think you are?Doctor Who?Since when could you time travel?
2.dibs on those bezels








3.Sub'ed


----------



## CattleRustler

looks sick.
go


----------



## mugan23

I luv that case after your done can u has







??


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


1.who do you think you are?Doctor Who?Since when could you time travel?
2.dibs on those bezels








3.Sub'ed


Rofl







Lol i'll go fix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob*


Awesome stuff, well excited to see what becomes of my faithful case!


I hope i do it justice!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


looks sick.
go










Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


I luv that case after your done can u has







??


Yeh i can have it!


----------



## oliverw92

Update #2 - 08/03/2010

I already have the motherboard for the project, it is an MSI Eclipse Plus x58 board. It is basically MSI's version of the EVGA Classified (the one with an NF200 chip on), and in my opinion the MSI one looks way better (not a huge fan of the red/black thing).

Loads of people have heard of the MSI Eclipse, but barely anyone knows about the Eclipse Plus. It is a bit of a strange situation. If you google it, it is on MSI's website, there are loads of reviews of it, but there is NOWHERE to buy one. Not a single etailer has one, none appear on ebay. I managed to get one from a guy on overclock.net who was selling it off (was a bargain - Â£200!).

The board will be watercooled, as seen in the renders. The board came from the guy i bought it from with custom made waterblocks by Duniek. At the moment they are acrylic and copper. The copper has dulled and looks a bit horrible now, so it will be nickel plated. I am also working on getting some white acetal replacement tops machined for it to better fit the build. If i can't, it isn't a tragedy, and may add some aesthetic appeal as you will see the blue coolant!










The board fits the standard ATX spec.










I really like the heatsink design on the board, shame they will be coming off! Under this heatsink lies the NF200 chip and the ICH10R










The board sports 4 PCI-E x16 slots, 1x PCI-E x1 and 1x PCI. It can run x16 x16 x16 x4 on the 4 slots (x8 isn't possible on the last unless you don't use a sound card - msi supply an X-Fi soundcard).










More of the lovely heatsink design.










The onboard controls are a really nice touch. They have gone all out on this - there is a button for everything!










Random shot


















A nice addition is the POST code display on the back. Not sure whether it warrants the removal of onboard sound, however.










MSI really have done a great job on the colour scheme!

My i7 920 also arrived today from the US.


----------



## GOTFrog

Great an other build from Oliver, Can't wait to see the result


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks GOTFrog


----------



## GekzOverlord

Epicly Subbed!!!

This should be another awesome build







i would sooo come down to london just to see the final products of your builds


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

WOW must be nice to have such generous parents.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


Epicly Subbed!!!

This should be another awesome build







i would sooo come down to london just to see the final products of your builds










Thanks







Your welcome to come down!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


WOW must be nice to have such generous parents.


Generous parents?


----------



## hitman1985

just a heads up oliver, if you plan on cutting some more stuff, have a look at the fiber reinforced cutoff discs for your dremel... they dont break as easy and produce hardly any of that nasty brown dust.

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-426D-Fi..._bxgy_hi_img_c

just find a local reseller (ebay has some cheaper alternatives to the dremel stock ones)

nice part choice, im really liking the msi boards lately, they have come a long way, the rear post code is useless however, when do you ever look at the REAR end of your pc


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks for the heads up, yeah the dust is really annoying! I will get some fibre reinforced disks









I really wish they hadn't done the rear post code thing, it took the place of onboard audio, which is much more useful lol.


----------



## oliverw92

Update #3 - 11/03/2010










Introducing Mr L. Aser Cutter!










Today I started making the HDD bay that goes in the 5.25" bays.










I decided to use black 8mm acrylic for the rails.










Here are the pieces for one of the sides after laser cutting.










And then glued together with dichloromethane. The one pictured above actually went wrong and i glued on the rails the wrong way round, so i remade it. Costly mistake! (8mm acrylic is not cheap!)










Here you can see one of the trays. I used a belt sander to take 1mm off the sides to make it slide in to the rails nicely.










I then glued the back on.










And the other side glued on!










The gap at the back is designed for 2 80mm fans. The bottom one blows cold air onto the bottom 3 drives, the air then goes to the front of the case, goes up the gap inbetween the drives and the front bezel (due to convection currents), and is then exhausted into the main case area to be blown out of the case by the top rad. I'm hoping that having the hot air exhausting out of the top of the drive bay will stop air circulating (convection currents should make the hot air rise up out of the case instead of cycling back into the bottom fan).










The trays pictured here are meant for 3.5" hard drives.










I need to make a couple for 2.5" drives.










Two fan grills on the front.










I then took it home and put it in the TJ07!










The holes lined up perfectly with the 5.25" mounting holes. Was very lucky on that one!










I managed to squeeze 5 drive lots into the space, meaning i can have a triple-HDD RAID5 setup, an SSD boot disk and then a spare slot to stick in a hard drive if i need to get data off for someone.










The drive bay is pretty much finished now.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Update 1??? you mean Update 3 right?

Subbed this btw looking forward to seeing this finished mate.


----------



## Killhouse

Sahhuuuuuuuuubbed for Saahweeeeeeeeeeeeeetness!

This looks amazing, my face melted as soon as I saw that laser cutter


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Update 1??? you mean Update 3 right?

Subbed this btw looking forward to seeing this finished mate.


You must be seeing things!









Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Sahhuuuuuuuuubbed for Saahweeeeeeeeeeeeeetness!

This looks amazing, my face melted as soon as I saw that laser cutter










Haha facemelt







Thats not a very big one either, only 30W. Thanks


----------



## Starbuck5000

Thats sikk your collage has a lazer cutter not even my uni has anything that cool AFAIK


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hah. SO SUBBED.
This is going to rock. It already does and you haven't done much yet!

I'm excited for this one.


----------



## oliverw92

Which uni? Most unis have machine shops for mech engineering students that have loads of CNC stuff in.

That 30W laser cutter cost Â£13,000 and it can't even cut metal







YOu need about 1KW to cut metal. Would not like to even think of the cost of one of them!

THanks bassplayer


----------



## kga92

subbed, and good luck with the project!


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Which uni? Most unis have machine shops for mech engineering students that have loads of CNC stuff in.

That 30W laser cutter cost Â£13,000 and it can't even cut metal







YOu need about 1KW to cut metal. Would not like to even think of the cost of one of them!

THanks bassplayer









Mech Engineering is on the other Campus which would be trek for me to get to from Cambridge.


----------



## Joey:)

Wow, looks awesome. Subbed


----------



## Thedark1337

Very nice


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
Mech Engineering is on the other Campus which would be trek for me to get to from Cambridge.

Ah









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey* 
Wow, looks awesome. Subbed









Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Very nice


----------



## Shrimpykins

Hey Oli, how much was the laser? Also, what can it cut? I know some are designed just for certain materials. I am looking around for a cheap one that can cut at least 1/16 aluminum. Got a damn library full of CAD pc parts that I needa get into physical form so I can start selling this stuff.


----------



## oliverw92

I didn't buy it, but it cost my school Â£13k. It can cut up to 15mm acrylic, and can also cut MDF, laser plywood, vinyl and card (stuff like that). It cannot cut metal however. It is only a 30W laser. To cut metal you need at least 1000W. Which is going to cost in excess of Â£50k, most likely more. Also the laser tube needs replacing every few years (depending on how much you use it). A 30W laser tube costs Â£3k. I would hate to think of the cost of a 1000W one!

Check out my headphone stand guys









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...one-stand.html


----------



## Swiftes

Looking sound as usual mate, you are indeed subbed to.


----------



## greg8west

looks awsome subbed!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Looking sound as usual mate, you are indeed subbed to.











Yay swiftes









Quote:



Originally Posted by *greg8west*


looks awsome subbed!


Thanks greg!


----------



## Killhouse

Hey Oli, how do you program the laser cutter? is it AutoCAD driven or something or do you just input a bunch of commands into it?


----------



## oliverw92

That laser is made by Techsoft, and is designed to install as a printer device and also a CNC device, which means you can actually use lots of software. We use the software by Techsoft called 2D Design, which works very well. It can import/export DXF files so you can model in Autocad and then import into 2D design which is often simpler than trying to output from Autocad. The laser driver system itself is very easy to use, you go print setup -> settings then you can assign line colours to different laser strengths and types (engraving, cutting) then for each colour you can change the power and speed for cutting thicker/thinner material etc. Once you print, the data goes to the laser cutter. There is a basic program on the laser LCD that you navigate with some buttons. It has the focusing tools (for determining the thickness of the material - it moves the bed up and down) and loads of other stuff for offsetting X and Y (only really needed if you are outputting from an unsupported program). It then has a work view inside the program, which is like the progress view. It shows what job you are cutting, how long it has been running etc.

One fun thing the laser can do is 3D etching. You can remove the hexagonal mesh bed and replace it with a rotary device. It looks a bit like a lathe, and connects up to the runners and bearings. You can then make a 3d model of, say, a wine glass, import it into 2d design and add some etching designs. Then you clamp the glass in the rotary mount, set the laser to auto scan, it scans the whole object to locate its position and then run the program. It can etch glass if you want it to









Another cool thing it can do is etch pictures into stuff. I etched my face onto a cup









The final awesome thing is manual control







You can switch it to manual and there are 4 buttons, up down left and right, that you can use to move the laser yourself


----------



## kowabunka

So subbed!

Looking awesome as always!
Keep it up!


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Looking good Oli!


----------



## Killhouse

Thanks a lot Oli, I'm going into the workshop on Wednesday to have a look at all the kit and get an introduction to the laser cutters and CNC. Hopefully they'll explain to me all about it with the hands-on detail and I'll be ready to get acrylicing as soon as I get back from Easter break, I've got a case all planned out. I'll be applying for sponsorship soon.

Anyway Im derailing this awesome thread. Love the work so far, especially intrigued by the EL panel and your acrylic-vs-metal look thats going on. Sexy stuff, I'll be following so closely that you might think I'm looking over your shoulder


----------



## GOTFrog

Oli derails enough without help, he is officially not allowed to post in an other thread as long as he hasn't finished at least 1 of his on-going projects.

Great mod I wish I could do something cool like that.


----------



## K10

Nice! I knew about the project but I didn't know you started it yet. Subbed


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
Thanks a lot Oli, I'm going into the workshop on Wednesday to have a look at all the kit and get an introduction to the laser cutters and CNC. Hopefully they'll explain to me all about it with the hands-on detail and I'll be ready to get acrylicing as soon as I get back from Easter break, I've got a case all planned out. I'll be applying for sponsorship soon.

Anyway Im derailing this awesome thread. Love the work so far, especially intrigued by the EL panel and your acrylic-vs-metal look thats going on. Sexy stuff, I'll be following so closely that you might think I'm looking over your shoulder









Oh i'm so jealous







You'll probs have a tonk metal laser cutter you can use! Good lucky with that









Lol don't worry about derailing, i don't mind!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kowabunka* 
So subbed!

Looking awesome as always!
Keep it up!

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob* 
Looking good Oli!

The case is homesick bob!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Oli derails enough without help, he is officially not allowed to post in an other thread as long as he hasn't finished at least 1 of his on-going projects.

Great mod I wish I could do something cool like that.

LOL thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Nice! I knew about the project but I didn't know you started it yet. Subbed









Oh yeah i should put a link in MiniMe thread


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Subbed







Based on your track record, it will turn out quite well.


----------



## AnG3L

Oliver my friend, everything is awesome on your projects. Rendering, photography, execution. Subbed for sure and please dont stop to amaze me ever!! Mod on brother, I will be watching you


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

awesome work man! what program did you use to render the concept pics?


----------



## Volcom13

That is crazy! Subbed!


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lieutenant_Dan*


awesome work man! what program did you use to render the concept pics?


I believe he used sketchup with kerkthea renderer


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Subbed







Based on your track record, it will turn out quite well.


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Oliver my friend, everything is awesome on your projects. Rendering, photography, execution. Subbed for sure and please dont stop to amaze me ever!! Mod on brother, I will be watching you

























Means alot coming from you bro. I'll be keeping an eye on you too!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lieutenant_Dan*


awesome work man! what program did you use to render the concept pics?


SketchUp and Kerkythea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


That is crazy! Subbed!


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


I believe he used sketchup with kerkthea renderer










Spot on!


----------



## Crazyman0005

Great looking project should be good









Subbed

Also, i noticed you were using the flexshaft with the dremel 300 for cutting, i would advise against that personally unless its really needed as it offers a certian amount of resistance and if it slows too much i have found it to make cutting disks snag which can cause them to break, im not telling you how to do your job, just giving you my personal experiences.

ofc if its a tight spot of cutting, then its prolly worth it


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah you have a very good point, i did notice it sticking somtimes, and it is most likely the cause of that cutting disk snapping. In that situation i had to use it though







I have just bought a tungsten carbide cutting bit and a line/circle guide for it so for most things now i will be using that without the flex-shaft.


----------



## lethal0wnage316

Wow nice design, love the look!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Why didnt you tell me that you started this casemod? xD
You know i love your work...








oh, i guess its my bad cause i cant be on msn....xD

anyways, subbed for sure









[edit] Things are looking darn good, keep it up m8


----------



## dubbaz

awesome work subbed for sure


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


SketchUp and Kerkythea


ohh sweet.. just tried one of my sketchup models with Kerkythea and im impressed... my crappy design actualy didnt look half bad xD thanks


----------



## da tick 07

subbed


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Why didnt you tell me that you started this casemod? xD
You know i love your work...








oh, i guess its my bad cause i cant be on msn....xD

anyways, subbed for sure









[edit] Things are looking darn good, keep it up m8









Lol, why can't you be on msn?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubbaz* 
awesome work subbed for sure

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord* 
ohh sweet.. just tried one of my sketchup models with Kerkythea and im impressed... my crappy design actualy didnt look half bad xD thanks

Share it in the OCN Google Sketchup Thread!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
subbed


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

cause i dont have much time, so if i start it i can talk for 2 minutes and have to go again








anyways, ive got the cards from cl3p20, and they are darn cool







and so are your updates









keep it up m8


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Share it in the OCN Google Sketchup Thread!

it aint that good lolz









trying to figure out how to make curves cos so far all i have is a block with some random 3d text (which is some decal tribal) meh... ill post it anyways


----------



## Tator Tot

Subbin dis.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
cause i dont have much time, so if i start it i can talk for 2 minutes and have to go again








anyways, ive got the cards from cl3p20, and they are darn cool







and so are your updates









keep it up m8









Well come on MSN at some point, would be nice to have a quick chat







Awesome about the cards









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord* 
it aint that good lolz









trying to figure out how to make curves cos so far all i have is a block with some random 3d text (which is some decal tribal) meh... ill post it anyways









Ah i have a tutorial that might help you with curves. I will put it up in a bit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Subbin dis.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Ah i have a tutorial that might help you with curves. I will put it up in a bit.

Ohh sweeet!!! i appreciate it alot xD


----------



## 420Assassin

very nice comp.. looks like u would have it in a clean room walk thru doors with negative preasure get all dust off ya keeping system spotless.. that and grandmas boy came to mind and buddies white room.. although his office with 3 monitors and the gammers chare was kick @ss


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Assasin


----------



## Liighthead

x) subed love ur mini me case xD this one is epic tooooo keep it up man x)


----------



## Volcom13

I'd love to have some more pics. Don't leave me hanging. Also, I sent you a PM.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


x) subed love ur mini me case xD this one is epic tooooo keep it up man x)


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


I'd love to have some more pics. Don't leave me hanging. Also, I sent you a PM.


Will be more pics soon!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Looking pretty awesome oliverw92, definitely looking forward to seeing more of this project


----------



## GOTFrog

Soon is up!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Looking pretty awesome oliverw92, definitely looking forward to seeing more of this project

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Soon is up!

Sorry, yesterday was mother's day, had to spoil my mum a bit


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Sorry, yesterday was mother's day, had to spoil my mum a bit










By getting her to pay you to wash the car?

Sorry, i just couldn't resist!


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob*


By getting her to pay you to wash the car?

Sorry, i just couldn't resist!


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Delete

Seriously I NEED MORE Not to sound like a complete A Hole but damn i want more quit your job quit your life quit whatever it is you are doing and give me more


----------



## shadow19935

Looking good, another great mod. But the cutting disks on the dremel get eaten up like junkies with a box of pills. Iwe got the exact same dremel as you, its great, minus the cutting disks.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob*


By getting her to pay you to wash the car?

Sorry, i just couldn't resist!










Oh no you didn't...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*












Quite you

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctrl_Alt_Delete*


Seriously I NEED MORE Not to sound like a complete A Hole but damn i want more quit your job quit your life quit whatever it is you are doing and give me more


Hahaha









Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow19935*


Looking good, another great mod. But the cutting disks on the dremel get eaten up like junkies with a box of pills. Iwe got the exact same dremel as you, its great, minus the cutting disks.


Yeah tell me about it, i've swapped to using a tungsten carbide cutting bit now instead of disks.


----------



## calavera

wow, cant wait to see the finished version!


----------



## spRICE

That hdd bay is genious







I wish i had the means to do something like that.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calavera* 
wow, cant wait to see the finished version!









Thankyou!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
That hdd bay is genious







I wish i had the means to do something like that.

Thanks


----------



## oliverw92

Update #4 - 20/03/2010










Grabbed a line jig and a tungsten carbide cutter to have a go at the top radiator cut.










Marked out with a template.










Fitted the line jig to the dremel.










Started cutting, but then my Dremel died. Must be faulty, I've only had it 2 weeks! A replacement is being sorted at the moment.










Some watercooling stuff I ordered also arrived.










Quad rad for the bottom - thing is huge! I've never owned a rad bigger than a single before.










I'm starting to learn my softbox/lighting setup quite well now.










CPU block - I really like the boxes, much nicer than the plain brown boxes you get with other watercooling stuff.










Got the white acetal top to go on it to match the rest of the build. White acetal is my new favourite material!










The hold down plate is finished in a textured black powdercoat.










Perfect mirror finish base. Was surprised how perfect it was!










Two Laing DDC 10W pumps. I personally don't like the high pitched noise from the 18W version (if you can't hear it, you are old!) so I got two 10W to make up for the power loss! However they look a little dull...










So some more of my new favourite material to join them together! This is a dual DDC pump top.










The construction is quite interesting - it is made of two sheets of acetal which are then bonded together - how i don't quite know, i imagine by some kind of electro-welding process. If you stick a light behind the block of acetal, you see there are actually o-rings embedded inside the acetal. Neat engineering!










Fitted to the pumps. Inlet is in the top, outlet at the side.










Will be interesting to see how much pressure this thing generates. Custom tops normally increase the flow rate and head a lot. The one thing the DDC lacks on behind the D5 is the flow rate, so I'm hoping that this top will help with that.










Let me introduce the twins!










Nickel plated fullcover 5850 waterblocks with white acetal tops. I actually just sat and stared at them for a couple of minutes when i first opened the box!










White acetal is pretty dam hard to photograph.










The red stickers you see on all the blocks are warranty stickers, so I won't be removing them yet. I may try and sneakily move them to somewhere that won't be seen.










Like the CPU block, mirror finish on the base.










Dunno what to say really! They talk for themselves.










These are RAM backplates designed to help cool off the ram on the top side of the card. They also look ridiculously awesome!










There were issues with the first version of this, they did not fit the 5850 properly. This has been fixed though.










Om nom nom










I need to finally decide on my fittings soon. After getting all this nickel goodness, it is tempting to go with silver shining bitspower instead of matt black. Decisions decisions...










Nickel orgy!










Fav picture of the lot!


----------



## Krusher33

Wow dude... you can tell by the pictures themselves that they are some nice high quality products.


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow, I really, really, really want those


----------



## Killhouse

Looking good, some gorgeous products there. I think I remember you saying this is your first time using a dremel? It's pretty nice (when its not broken, of course).


----------



## CallmeRoth

All that white and all that LC makes me just a bit too excited.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Oh [email protected]#$ yea! how did I not know you had started on this?

def subbed

(don't forget I am still willing to do your sleeve for you







)


----------



## Enigma8750

I Cant get over the finish on that watercooling equipment. That is phenominal.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

I love the last couple of pictures, its like a waterblock orgy


----------



## mugan23

good job so far, i think its amazingly hard to make white look good on builds and you do that very well


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thats some awsome stuff Oliver!!
i wish i had stuff like that in my rig...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Wow dude... you can tell by the pictures themselves that they are some nice high quality products.


They are unbeleivably perfect!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Wow, I really, really, really want those


No, mine









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Looking good, some gorgeous products there. I think I remember you saying this is your first time using a dremel? It's pretty nice (when its not broken, of course).


Well first time using a branded Dremel, I had a little cheap one that burnt out, and I've used the school dremel quite a bit. I'm gonna have to use the jigsaw to cut this top rad bit, I think 5mm ally is too much for mr Dremel!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth*


All that white and all that LC makes me just a bit too excited.










Thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Oh [email protected]#$ yea! how did I not know you had started on this?

def subbed

(don't forget I am still willing to do your sleeve for you







)


Lol thanks mate







I'm probs gonna do the sleeving myself now, i'm on a tighter budget so will be using nylon multifilament too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I Cant get over the finish on that watercooling equipment. That is phenominal.


It looks even more amazing in person! Thanks







Next time, just quote one image though if you don't mind.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


I love the last couple of pictures, its like a waterblock orgy


Thankyou









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


good job so far, i think its amazingly hard to make white look good on builds and you do that very well


Wow, thanks it means alot!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I Cant get over the finish on that watercooling equipment. That is phenominal.


DUDE! Please, no more multiple image quoting!!









Oliver. I must admit that I don't like you. Simply because I'm jealous


----------



## oliverw92

Lol spider, we can always share


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Lol spider, we can always share










Hmmm. I like the sound of that


----------



## Mr.Pie

wow your mods are always amazing!!!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Hmmm. I like the sound of that









Haha









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
wow your mods are always amazing!!!

Thankyou! Means alot


----------



## Volcom13

I'm not sure if I should love you or hate you.

I love you. <3


----------



## oliverw92

Yay









No **** tho


----------



## GekzOverlord

Orgasmic!










Might be one of my fav mods for a while


----------



## tOb3o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yay









No **** tho



newgrounds?


----------



## Striker36

whens the next update? lol i need my fix man.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord* 
Orgasmic!










Might be one of my fav mods for a while
















Wow thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tOb3o* 
newgrounds?

Bromo?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
whens the next update? lol i need my fix man.









Lmao, not for a few days, maybe longer. I have to balance modding with school etc.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

looking great oliver32 nice wc blocks


----------



## Starbuck5000

Like I said on msn, I came multiple times to this pr0n. Its some good stuff


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
looking great oliver32 nice wc blocks

Ta swagman







You need to start your next project!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
Like I said on msn, I came multiple times to this pr0n. Its some good stuff









Just clean up after k?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Ta swagman







You need to start your next project!


I have here http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-main-rig.html


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Those water components are looking great Oli.


----------



## Swiftes

Looks super Oliver!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob* 
Those water components are looking great Oli.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Looks super Oliver!









Thanks lads


----------



## Rit

Holy Crap... You did that with Google Sketch-UP







Any chance I could get a couple of your basic case designs for sketch-up, I'd love to see how you did it.


----------



## Xaero252

MY EYES!
This thread may end up needing a bling warning 
Seriously though, AMAZING stuff. Subb'd


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rit* 
Holy Crap... You did that with Google Sketch-UP







Any chance I could get a couple of your basic case designs for sketch-up, I'd love to see how you did it.

Check out the link in my sig to the OCN Google SketchUp thread, should show you exactly what you want







You can download few of my models from here: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehou...5854&scoring=m

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xaero252* 







MY EYES!
This thread may end up needing a bling warning 
Seriously though, AMAZING stuff. Subb'd

Thanks bud!


----------



## Rhylian

Looking good so far man, keep at it and give us more Bling to ogle at!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks









Just getting the white tops sorted out with Duniek. I gotta send him the white acetal for it since it is hard for him to get in poland.

My IandH stealthres should be finished soon, with custom white acetal endcaps and white clamps!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

sub'd


----------



## Xion X2

Photos look really good mate, and so do the renders. Nice project.. I'll be following as you progress.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


sub'd


Ta









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Photos look really good mate, and so do the renders. Nice project.. I'll be following as you progress.










Thanks Xion! I need to bug you about a prime lens at some point, I think my generic 28-55mm that came with my 450D is letting me down.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Yet another killer case mod incoming! SUBBED!


----------



## neweracaps

wow this is nice


----------



## jacobthellamer

Your case is looking good so far, hope the new dremel gets to you soon.

I love your Sketch up work, I have started drawing up my projects in it now. Cheers


----------



## AnG3L

om nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## mitchbowman

nice work








SUBBED


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Yet another killer case mod incoming! SUBBED!


Yay thanks Xeb









Quote:



Originally Posted by *neweracaps*


wow this is nice












Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


Your case is looking good so far, hope the new dremel gets to you soon.

I love your Sketch up work, I have started drawing up my projects in it now. Cheers










Thanks









Show some of your drawings off in the OCN sketchup thread









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


om nom nom nom nom nom










nom nom nom nom nom om









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


nice work








SUBBED


Thanks!


----------



## Lord Xeb

UPDATE BEFORE I PUNCH YOU IN THE BABY MAKER! e-e And I am very sure that when I do, Jimmy and the kids will not be happy.


----------



## mr. biggums

o my i cant wait too see this finished.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
UPDATE BEFORE I PUNCH YOU IN THE BABY MAKER! e-e And I am very sure that when I do, Jimmy and the kids will not be happy.

Oh dear god my thread is going to be plagued by Xeb now







No updates for a few days, there isn't really anything I can do at the moment - I have no money to buy the things i need for the floor, my dremel is broke and I am waiting for a few things to come from the US so i can finish off the top rad mount.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
o my i cant wait too see this finished.

Neither can I


----------



## Lord Xeb

Well that sucks... So how did your dremel break? What happened to it?


----------



## oliverw92

No idea, it is new


----------



## Lord Xeb

Is it just not spinning?

Althoug go and try take it back and get a new one.


----------



## leppie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
No idea, it is new









You know, my Dremel's battery died the day after read about your loss









I decided to return it and get an electric one instead.









Barely even used the old one...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leppie*


You know, my Dremel's battery died the day after read about your loss









I decided to return it and get an electric one instead.









Barely even used the old one...


Yeah i would never get a battery one, no good for cutting heavier materials.


----------



## leppie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yeah i would never get a battery one, no good for cutting heavier materials.


Never really problems cutting 'case' steel with it. You just need to let it do it's thing and not rush it.


----------



## Blitz6804

Am I the only one who notices that the Kerkythea renders sorta look like your pictures taken with the soft box?

Seeing what you do with acrylic makes me upset that you are in UK and I am not... I have a great idea for a case (in my mind) but no technical skills to pull it off. If we lived closer, you could build it to further bolster your acclaim. *Chuckles.* I wonder what shipping would be...? For the record, I originally did it in Paintshop Pro, but at your sig's suggestion, I crudely made it in sketchup. I think the work is quiet laughable.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leppie* 
Never really problems cutting 'case' steel with it. You just need to let it do it's thing and not rush it.

Yeah, rushing it is the thing that makes people mess up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
Am I the only one who notices that the Kerkythea renders sorta look like your pictures taken with the soft box?

Seeing what you do with acrylic makes me upset that you are in UK and I am not... I have a great idea for a case (in my mind) but no technical skills to pull it off. If we lived closer, you could build it to further bolster your acclaim. *Chuckles.* I wonder what shipping would be...? For the record, I originally did it in Paintshop Pro, but at your sig's suggestion, I crudely made it in sketchup. I think the work is quiet laughable.

The lighting setups are very similar between the ones i use in kerky and my softbox.

Make sure you put pics up of the sketchup, i want to see! I won't be able to make it for you though, too busy now!


----------



## Bloodfire

You are an artist.


----------



## Giac

Man your momds r0xer my boxerz they are amazing. You sure have some talent man, the closest thing I've come to modding is painting my dvd drive black =p


----------



## Lord Xeb

I have a dremel back in OH. If I get it before you get a new one, I will sell it to you for 50 bucks + shipping.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 
You are an artist.

Wow thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Giac* 
Man your momds r0xer my boxerz they are amazing. You sure have some talent man, the closest thing I've come to modding is painting my dvd drive black =p

Hey, modding is modding no matter how small







I've never painted a DVD drive black, so you have one on me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I have a dremel back in OH. If I get it before you get a new one, I will sell it to you for 50 bucks + shipping.

Heh i could get a brand new one for that much







Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Threefeet

Subbed









I love your design obviously but your presentation makes your worklog threads really enjoyable


----------



## Krusher33

I've had my dremel for a good while now. I'm surprised to hear yours broke.









Hmm... crazy thought: Write to dremel, tell them you're doing a mod and lots of people are seeing this thread. Crazy thing, it broke and now people will think dremel is unreliable. But with a customer service story in this thread.... WIN!







Just a crazy thought...


----------



## Killhouse

My dremel "broke" when I was working on Paroxysm - not too badly, the cutting bit got stuck in the collet. The usual route for releasing them when all else fails is to leave it in turpentine overnight.

This didnt work, so I locked it in a metal vice and smashed it out with a mallet







Just thought I'd share my Dremel story!


----------



## cgg123321

You take really nice pictures :O

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Subbed









I love your design obviously but your presentation makes your worklog threads really enjoyable









Thanks, yeah presentation is really important to me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
I've had my dremel for a good while now. I'm surprised to hear yours broke.









Hmm... crazy thought: Write to dremel, tell them you're doing a mod and lots of people are seeing this thread. Crazy thing, it broke and now people will think dremel is unreliable. But with a customer service story in this thread.... WIN!







Just a crazy thought...

Crazy idea, sounds like it might work, but I don't think i can be bothered









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
My dremel "broke" when I was working on Paroxysm - not too badly, the cutting bit got stuck in the collet. The usual route for releasing them when all else fails is to leave it in turpentine overnight.

This didnt work, so I locked it in a metal vice and smashed it out with a mallet







Just thought I'd share my Dremel story!

Haha, brute force ftw!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgg123321* 
You take really nice pictures :O

Keep up the awesome work!

Thankyou


----------



## retrogamer1990

DO NOT fit the nickel backplates yet! If they still havent altered the design from when I ordered mine, you need to remove a standoff with a dremel or file, otherwise it shorts a capacitor. yes I did this. luckily the card still works 100%









btw, sexy motherboard, wonder who you got that from


----------



## oliverw92

Haha don't worry, they have corrected this


















TOp right standoff is cut in half.

Yeah i wonder who i get it from


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Nice back pates oliver


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Swagman









Got a few bits and pieces in which i will take a few pics of tonight, will also show how the bottom part of the case is going to be with the PSU, rad, fans and pumps.

I have also finished my modding comp entry, which means the only project i am now working on is POLARity


----------



## oliverw92

Update #5 - 27/03/2010










PSU arrived! Nice fit inside the case, lines up perfectly with my cable management gap.










I need to make a new PSU bracket to get rid of the horrible square holes and also flip the PSU.










Radiator in place.










This will be mounted on a quad rad stand.










I've realised i now have space for push pull on the quad rad, which will be quite nice!










This is how the pump will be mounted. This is all that will be in the bottom compartment - anything else will end up making it cluttered, which is what i want to avoid.










There will be a tube going up from the top of the pump to the reservoir in and, one going to the rad from the pump then one from the rad up to the GPUs.










I should be able to get some attractive loop designs into here.










A load of fans also turned up!










The silver rings will be powdercoated like i did for MiniMe. I am not sure whether to go for white or black for them, opinions?










Don't have enough fans now, i need two more to do push pull on the quad rad.










Here is the PSU box. It is pretty big!










The texture of the casing is really nice. It is pretty resistant to impact too.










There is also a big enough gap around the area where the permanent cables come out to get sleeving in, unlike alot of PSUs such as the Corsair ones.










Nice simple design for the back. Hoping the LED isn't a silly colour!










I may paint the red grill white. Will find out if that voids the warranty first though.










Nice texture.










And that's it for this update









Currently getting the mobo blocks sorted out. My RAM block is having a custom white top made for it which should be here soon too!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awsome stuff oliver








and for the fans, powdercoat the outside metalicblack, like the PSU, and keep the inside white


----------



## oliverw92

Lol I can't do two colours on one bit







I will have a think on what colour to do.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, i mean the fan housing black and the fan itselve white, my bad xD


----------



## oliverw92

Oh ok i see


----------



## Killhouse

I agree, black frame


----------



## cs_maan

Omg Omg Omg, where do I vote for you for MOTM.


----------



## oliverw92

Haha you can't unfortunately, it is on other forums


----------



## cs_maan

Well regardless...I'll be keeping an eye out for updates







.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Well regardless...I'll be keeping an eye out for updates







.


i fully agree! keeping my eyes open, ready to click the link in my email...xD


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


i fully agree! keeping my eyes open, ready to click the link in my email...xD


Haha good thing I auto subscribe to everything







.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Haha good thing I auto subscribe to everything







.


me too, plus instant email notification, i cant stand seeing it too late...xD
kidding, i just like it this way, i hate refreshing the page every second to see if therse a new post.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


me too, plus instant email notification, i cant stand seeing it too late...xD
kidding, i just like it this way, i hate refreshing the page every second to see if therse a new post.


Same, especially if its something you REALLY want to see, like this mod for instance I'm extremely interested in seeing how it turns out.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Well regardless...I'll be keeping an eye out for updates







.


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


i fully agree! keeping my eyes open, ready to click the link in my email...xD












Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Same, especially if its something you REALLY want to see, like this mod for instance I'm extremely interested in seeing how it turns out.


Hope i can produce somethign you will like!









Debating with myself on illuminated floors at the moment. Charles at Murdermod has just got his new ones sorted out so it is tempting to get one from him. They are excellent quality and the illumination is perfect on them. I could make my own with EL panels, but there isn't one that fits without cutting up the TJ07 drive bays, which could compromise the stability.


----------



## Lord Xeb

O_O Nice


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm lloving it, but you should definitely deleted from other forums, make it an OCN exclusive and beat everyone on MOTM. Your work is genius work.


----------



## spRICE

Too bad you don't have a sponsorship because those fans are expensive


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


O_O Nice


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I'm lloving it, but you should definitely deleted from other forums, make it an OCN exclusive and beat everyone on MOTM. Your work is genius work.


I'm not trying to be pretentious or anything, but i would rather let people who are less experienced do MOTM - I don't think it is fair for me to wade in with a laser cutter, massive workshop etc and most likely win, since there are very few people on OCN who can get access to these things (that are OCN exclusive).


----------



## NAM_killer

This is amazing man! I'm really looking forward to seeing the final product!!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NAM_killer* 
This is amazing man! I'm really looking forward to seeing the final product!!

Thanks


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I'm lloving it, but you should definitely deleted from other forums, make it an OCN exclusive and beat everyone on MOTM. Your work is genius work.

He couldn't do that for MiniMe as it would be far more difficult to get sponsors to agree to sponsor the mod if it was only posted on one site, as opposed to 20.


----------



## oliverw92

Good point prosser


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Prosser hit the nail on its head


----------



## DarkPyro

Omg! Subbed!


----------



## GOTFrog

I came as fast as I could, but alas no new updates


----------



## Lord Xeb

Oh god, big bad prosser posted in here... I'm scared *cries self to sleep rocking back and forth in a corner clutching his knees*


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkPyro*


Omg! Subbed!


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I came as fast as I could, but alas no new updates


That's what she said!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Oh god, big bad prosser posted in here... I'm scared *cries self to sleep rocking back and forth in a corner clutching his knees*


Hahaha, hes kind really!

There are no forseeable updates for this week, maybe one at the very end of the week if a few things arrive.


----------



## allikat

Ah, the good old British sense of fair play







(and don't forget the knowledge he could beat everyone here for MOTM in a heartbeat too







)
Brilliant mod there Olly, subbed


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks allikat, although the quality of mods on here is so good now it would not be easy to even come second in MOTM!


----------



## tht-kid

Looks like your well on your way, looks very good aswell.

Subb'd

I loved working on my TJ07 and hope your having the same experience modding yours!


----------



## Striker36

looking really good oliver! i only hope my scout reactor will come out even half as food as any of your builds.... but you can do alot more on a scratch build than a stock mod but one way or another it looks stunning. im looking forward to seeing more


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tht-kid*


Looks like your well on your way, looks very good aswell.

Subb'd

I loved working on my TJ07 and hope your having the same experience modding yours!


Thanks







Yeah i love it, except cutting the thick aluminium shell is hard!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


looking really good oliver! i only hope my scout reactor will come out even half as food as any of your builds.... but you can do alot more on a scratch build than a stock mod but one way or another it looks stunning. im looking forward to seeing more


Thanks very much mate, i'm keeping an eye on yours it looks really promising!


----------



## Volcom13

I... I.......lov...love....love...yo..you...


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks









Need your opinions on colours. Getting the outside done in gloss white. Then the insides are going to be a type of black:

http://www.powderbuythepound.com/cat...oducts_id=1945



















I love it tbh. All the black bits in this pic will be done in it:


----------



## kowabunka

Looking great as always.
And I really envy those photographic skills!!


----------



## Crazyman0005

Hmm i think i missed the point... ignore my post


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kowabunka*


Looking great as always.
And I really envy those photographic skills!!










Thanks


----------



## oliverw92

Update #6 - 29/03/2010










A few people wanted pics of the motherboard blocks. These were custom made for the previous owner by Duniek. The copper has tarnished since then and the acrylic is a bit scratched and dirty.










They really don't suite the look of the build as is, so I am going to have some white tops made and get the copper cleaned up and nickel plated.










Copper could do with a polish!










This MOSFET block is genius engineering - Duniek is an absolute god at making waterblocks!










The block has to clear some chokes, which is why the acrylic is so complex in design.










YOu can see the cut out for the chokes.










This is the big SB block.










Again, could do with some cleaning.










And the NB block - I think Duniek has a generic design for this, since the copper part is identical to the copper part on my Zotac 9300-itx block, also by him.


----------



## cs_maan

Wow I wish I had the tools you do to do a case mod, no laser cutter buddies around here though







.

Either way those blocks are sweet







.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awsome update Oli, looking really cool. Things will rock with some white acrylic and cleaning


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah i can't wait to get them sorted out! The machining is great, just the wrong colours at the moment


----------



## Threefeet

Lovely blocks...


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks


----------



## Nostrano

Wait... my last post got deleted... seriously, was a wrong to assume?


----------



## oliverw92

Obviously


----------



## Aick

dude i just made something white in my shorts.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aick*


dude i just made something white in my shorts.


seriously, what the similarity between sex and a cool pc? if its nice say that its nice or cool or something like that, but posts like this make me pretty angry, its just stupid and makes no sence.. and its not only you, its 70% of ocn posting stuff like that


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Aick, but Bastinaal does have a point! I want this thread to be safe for work lol


----------



## Nostrano

hmmm... sorry for assuming, just on places such as bit tech you have "partners" such as mnpctech, and you say a big thanks to enermax for their power supply and fans... surely this is in the worng section


----------



## nafljhy

man those are some awesome blocks from duniek! (haven't seen him and his work in awhile.







)

EDIT: looking at those blocks again, they need some good loving (aka polishing







)


----------



## jacobroufa

Oli. I just don't get it. You went from never modding to two (incredible) scratch builds to this. Quality work mate. Keep it up and keep the hardware pics coming!









Btw, what are you using for your lighting/photography setup? All my pics that I've ever taken look horrid, but looking at the stuff I'm photographing in person is amazing. Ideas?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yeah i can't wait to get them sorted out! The machining is great, just the wrong colours at the moment










nothin a little spray paint cant fix


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks jaco


















That is what i use pretty much. That produces pictures like this:










I since burnt the plywood with my soldering iron by mistake, so now i get a bedsheet, spread it on the wooden top (the wooden thing is an amplifier i made) and then iron the bedsheet on the amp to create a perfectly flat white surface. Which looks like this:










The light used is a softbox. This is basically an umbrella with a bright white bulb in. Mine has a 150W 5200K flourescent bulb in. There is then a 'cover' made of diffusing material over the umbrella opening to diffuse the light. I mount mine on a cymbal stand from my drum kit. Here is where i got my light: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-in-1-Lightin...item45ee23cf6e fantastic value for the price.

If you can't be bothered to do that, conservatories make excellent lighting studios. All working shots of POLARity were taken in my conservatory. Natural light makes the best photographs in my opinion. It doesn't need to be sunny, in fact sometimes the best lighting comes from a bright cloudy sky since the light is more even. If you don't have a conservatory, put a table by a window and put a white sheet on the table. The white will reflect the light somewhat and help illuminate all parts of the thing you a photographing. Then make sure you are taking your photographs in the same direction as the light, i.e. not shooting into the light or you will end up with horrible shots









The most important thing is get a tripod! Even if you have a point and shoot, get a tripod. I also like to stick a 2 second timer on so my finger pushing the trigger doesn't blur the photo at all.

Striker: lol spraying a waterblock a diff colour is a baaaaaad idea! But you are on the right lines in terms of changing the colour









nafljhy: Thanks! yeah they need some care







I will have a go at them soon


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Striker: lol spraying a waterblock a diff colour is a baaaaaad idea! But you are on the right lines in terms of changing the colour










Really? Why is that? My plan was to fleck the exterior of the CPU block I have with black paint, as it is currently grey and doesn't fit my colour scheme. I figured spraying it directly like any other old part was possibly not the best idea but spraying a few light layers over it from a distance might be a little better.


----------



## oliverw92

Well it is bad to spray the base. There is nothing wrong with doing the outside of the block really, just tape off the base and make sure no paint gets into anywhere that will come in contact with coolant.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Well it is bad to spray the base. There is nothing wrong with doing the outside of the block really, just tape off the base and make sure no paint gets into anywhere that will come in contact with coolant.


I have to say it.... Who would be silly enough to paint the base?! Surely it's just common sense lol.


----------



## oliverw92

You would be surprised


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
You would be surprised









Good lord.... D: The stupidity!!


----------



## oliverw92

Heh, i once used hot glue to attach a heatsink onto a processor.


----------



## nafljhy

oh what?!! i don't know how i feel about that oli.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, oli cooked bacon on his processor too.... so for me its not strange at all...xD

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/60...on-1600-a.html


----------



## oliverw92

TBH hot glue is an ok thermal paste! This was last march when i knew nothing about computers btw


----------



## Tator Tot

This build needs more bacon
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/60...on-1600-a.html


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
This build needs more bacon
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/60...on-1600-a.html

BURN THE BACON!!! xD

last march? thats 1 year ago? so you did al this in one year time?


----------



## oliverw92

Less than a year, i built my first pc in may 2009


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Less than a year, i built my first pc in may 2009

Tallented little keed aint he!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Keep on modding and I'll keep on lurking









Mostly because I don't have anything great to say







, it usually just involves a series of emotes:


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao emotes are good







especially when combined to say what you want without having to use words!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Lmao emotes are good







especially when combined to say what you want without having to use words!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


well, oli cooked bacon on his processor too.... so for me its not strange at all...xD

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/60...on-1600-a.html


LOL I missed that thread


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Coming along great oliver, looking forward to seeing what you do with the WC Blocks!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*





















Haha
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


LOL I missed that thread










Bad things happen when i'm bored







Or you could call it fun!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Coming along great oliver, looking forward to seeing what you do with the WC Blocks!


Thanks swagman









Update incoming!


----------



## oliverw92

Update #7 - 2/04/2010

Happy easter guys! This is the last update for just over a week, i am going away for a bit.










CNC laminate cutter. This thing can cut anything from card to vinyl to thin wood laminate. It can make boxes too


















Here it is loaded with white a3 gloss adhesive vinyl.










This is the cutter. It is a tiny blade embedded in that black casing. You can turn the top to extend or retract the blade. For this vinyl i had it out 0.3mm.












Here is a youtube video of the cutting process. After drawing the design in 2D Design, you then output it to the cutter and it does its stuff!










You then end up with this. Here i removed the excess vinyl from around my shape so all that is left is the cut-out on its backing paper.










This is a roll of low-tack transfer vinyl. You stick this ontop of the white vinyl and rub it on. You can then peel off the backing paper...










... leaving you with this.










Here is a sheet of 5mm clear acrylic that i laser cut to the same size as the sticker i just made.










Then carefully place the vinyl + low tack transfer vinyl onto the acrylic and rub it on with something hard.










After that, peel off the transfer vinyl and you are left with this!










Any guess as to what it is?


----------



## FalloutBoy

^^ Something to put in a lawnmower... That seems logical.


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao, lawnmower? Pretty far off!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Yeah I know but I seriously think it just hit me... not the lawnmower, the answer!! Is it the peice that goes on the front where the drive bays are? Did I win yet?


----------



## oliverw92

Nah, way too big for that







And if i wanted that to be white, i would just make it out of white acrylic and not bother with the vinyl


----------



## FalloutBoy

Has to be the false floor then and if its not, I'm gonna go with the lawnmower option again!


----------



## oliverw92

You got it







It is part of the illuminated floor.


----------



## Krusher33

Cool!

BTW: I'm jealous. That's some clean cutting action there!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks







Surprisingly, the laser cutter i use is quite inaccurate - the edges are never perfectly perpendicular to the faces of the acrylic. It is something to do with the laser beam refracting inside the acrylic.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks







Surprisingly, the laser cutter i use is quite inaccurate - the edges are never perfectly perpendicular to the faces of the acrylic. It is something to do with the laser beam refracting inside the acrylic.


Makes sense. But the inaccuracy is not noticable or can be fixed?


----------



## scottath

another nice mod mate - sub'd


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Makes sense. But the inaccuracy is not noticable or can be fixed?


It is noticeable, but easily fixable with a belt sander. It quite a pain. My school could solve it by just getting a more powerful laser tube, but they cost Â£3000 for the tube lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


another nice mod mate - sub'd


Thanks


----------



## nafljhy

waterjet cutter ftw?









and great work so far! can't wait to see that false floor installed.


----------



## oliverw92

Just did a test fit, it is a bit too wide by a couple of mm, and i also need to do an interesting little cutout to fit around an annoying nutsert.


----------



## GOTFrog

Looking good, can't wait for more


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Frog









POLARity has been featured on TheBestCaseScenario









http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/f...ge/?q=node/481

I talk a lot there about planning and rendering, might be of interest to some people!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks Frog









POLARity has been featured on TheBestCaseScenario









http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/f...ge/?q=node/481

I talk a lot there about planning and rendering, might be of interest to some people!


Awesome interview! I bookmarked the SCC link you provided too.


----------



## coupe

This is like playboy. Everyone says they read it for the articles, but we all know they stare at those pictures!

The color scheme is like a dream come true for me. Thanks a ton man!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Awesome interview! I bookmarked the SCC link you provided too.


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *coupe*


This is like playboy. Everyone says they read it for the articles, but we all know they stare at those pictures!

The color scheme is like a dream come true for me. Thanks a ton man!


Hahah, thanks man!


----------



## Martkilu

Sub'd!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks mart


----------



## Lord Xeb

Update ETA?


----------



## oliverw92

I'm on holiday, so one week. My RAM block arrived, but that was an hour before i left. It's pretty sweet!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
POLARity has been featured on TheBestCaseScenario









http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/f...ge/?q=node/481

I talk a lot there about planning and rendering, might be of interest to some people!

Congrats!

Looking forward to some updates when you get home from your holliers


----------



## Swiftes

Looking super boss, keep it up!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Swiftes


----------



## rmvvwls

Dude, do you ever take a rest? How many projects do you have going on at any one time?

Also, this looks amazing. Keep up the good work, I hope to see it featured on Bit-Tech or MDPC.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks rmvvwls







Well i have this one at the moment going on, and one is just finishing up (my modding comp entry). After POLARity i am going to uni so there won't be much happening for a year really.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I will say this much... modding+uni+boyfriend+family+work=VERY DAMN DIFFICULT.

It's killing me but I can't bear to give up any of them


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Guys...It is not our business where he gets his money from so please stop commenting on it.*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I will say this much... modding+uni+boyfriend+family+work=VERY DAMN DIFFICULT.

It's killing me but I can't bear to give up any of them









OCN will be your boyfriend. So there's one less thing to worry about!

OT, Oli... you need to DO WORK SON. Want updates por favor. Until I get them, I'm only speaking Spanish in your thread, of course without all the fancy accents because I'm not going to go look them up in the character map just for you.

Que vas a hacer cabron?! NADA!


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao i can't work, i'm on holiday!

And no updates until you put in the accents


----------



## cs_maan

Fine and I'll speak Polish until updates (Not my native language), but I will use accents.

Proszę zaktualizować!!!!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

I KNOW WHERE OLIVER GETS HIS MONIEZ! He is a pimp! Yeah, thats right, a British pimp!


----------



## oliverw92

Wonder if anyone will get it


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
*Guys...It is not our business where he gets his money from so please stop commenting on it.*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I KNOW WHERE OLIVER GETS HIS MONIEZ! He is a pimp! Yeah, thats right, a British pimp!









SHHHH.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 









Wonder if anyone will get it









hahahah!


----------



## prosser13

Think it's harder not to get than to get it


----------



## coupe

I don't get it.


----------



## Madman340

I'm guessing it's a joke about what Kanye said.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coupe* 
I don't get it.

Is it another English person w/ bad teeth joke?

uh... no...


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 









Wonder if anyone will get it









Fantastic!


----------



## coupe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
uh... no...

Don't put words in my mouth!


----------



## Krusher33

Ugh. Ouch. I've been made. First time too.


----------



## oliverw92

Ok that ones harder


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*











Ok that ones harder










Esta facil!

(Quien libertaba los peros)


----------



## nafljhy

bored are we oli?


----------



## coupe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Ugh. Ouch. I've been made. First time too.


+rep?


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Debe hacer actualizaciones! Nada mas canciones!

(Oli, you should probs post some outtakes to avoid me doing this for an entire week...)

Me gusta los culos grandes y no puedo mentir!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Nada mas canciones!


= "Nothing more songs!" ???


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Debe hacer actualizaciones! Nada mas canciones!
Me gusta los culos grandes y no puedo mentir!


You must make updates! Nothing more songs! 
I like big asses and I can not lie!

hmmkay?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


You must make updates! Nothing more songs! 
I like big asses and I can not lie!

hmmkay?


I get the "I like big asses and I can not lie!". I LOL'd at that... but the "Nothing more songs" I just don't get...


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## Thedark1337

Oh come on thats easy. Im on a boat


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 









LOL







Keep 'em coming Oliver! They're hilarious


----------



## airplaneman

So far I've gotten them all, they are pretty funny







.

EDIT: Also, nice mod. Got distracted by the pictures. I love that TJ07 case, can't wait to see the finished product. If you put half as much effort into this as you did the MiniMe, then it is going to turn out absolutely amazing. You have mad skillz!


----------



## oliverw92

Haha thanks guys


----------



## cs_maan

ROFL







got all of them! Very nice.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
= "Nothing more songs!" ???









Ay. Lo siento. Ninguna mas canciones.


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yo me rÃ*o a las personas que usan traductores!

(Si no he usado el acento, significarÃ*a "river" en vez de "laugh")


----------



## cs_maan

Co ty mÃ³wisz?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ah guys, shut it...xD
common Oli, get us some nice pics!!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Anadirlos que no han subido!


----------



## coupe

I went to that website and there is one pic I almost.....


----------



## oliverw92

Which website?


----------



## coupe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Which website?


That memegenerator.com


----------



## GOTFrog

I got none of them, I must be old.


----------



## DarkPyro

lol funny. ya gotfrog you must either be old... young... or not listening to music


----------



## GOTFrog

depends what kind of music


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Haha thanks guys


















This was the only one I didn't get... The rest were ingenious, as is this one, but I don't get it.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
This was the only one I didn't get... The rest were ingenious, as is this one, but I don't get it.











Quote:

They see me rolling.
They hating.
Unless I'm wrong?


----------



## oliverw92

Threefeet is right


----------



## airplaneman

That one is tough...hints?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


That one is tough...hints?


Please ^

No idea lol


----------



## oliverw92

That ones the easiest


----------



## prosser13

B.E.P. is the initials of the band


----------



## airplaneman

Black Eyed Peas is the band I'm guessing..but I'm still drawin a blank.


----------



## prosser13

Have you got any feelings man?!!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Have you got any feelings man?!!

lol I got it.

Only after google helping me though, can't stand the Black Eyed Peas


----------



## airplaneman

Oh, now I get it..lol The only songs I know by the Black Eyed Peas is "Lets Get it Started" and "Humps".


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Oh, now I get it..lol The only song I know by the Black Eyed Peas is "Lets Get it Started".

Which was originally called "Let's get ******ed" lol.

Doh


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ive got a feeling, that tonight's gonna be a good night?

[edit]
lmao, didnt see the next page....xD


----------



## oliverw92

Haha







Yeah thats it Bassie!


----------



## spRICE

yeah what bassplayer said. When are you going to return?


----------



## oliverw92

Saturday







May get a bit done on Sunday, but i'm hoping a few bits will have arrived by Monday (rad grill, feet). Next week I want to get lots done since I have the whole week off for studying. I really need the res to get here, it has hopefully shipped by now but it is coming from the states


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The mods have spoken (and deleted posts). No more Spanish.










You win this one Oli...


----------



## spRICE

Â¿No more Spanish?
Â¡What a shame!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


The mods have spoken (and deleted posts). No more Spanish.










You win this one Oli...


Lol bl bassplayer. Was amusing while it lasted haha.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


The mods have spoken (and deleted posts). No more Spanish.










You win this one Oli...


My Polish is still there







hehe.

Update?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


My Polish is still there







hehe.

Update?


Polska jeszcze nie zginela.... ^__^

Trilingual here!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu* 
Polska jeszcze nie zginela.... ^__^

Trilingual here!

Took me a minute but I just got it







.

I'm almost Tri-Lingual haha, I just need to learn to understand Polish faster.









On topic: Looking good so far with the progress, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


The mods have spoken (and deleted posts). No more Spanish.










You win this one Oli...


Muahahaha







(Just so you know, I didn't mind the spanish lol)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


My Polish is still there







hehe.

Update?


Nope not yet!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Took me a minute but I just got it







.

I'm almost Tri-Lingual haha, I just need to learn to understand Polish faster.









On topic: Looking good so far with the progress, the suspense is killing me.


The suspenders are killing this guy too:










My res is shipping today via Express from USA. Should be with me by end of next week. From today i have 5 weeks to get the majority of the work done and get any laser cutting/sticker cutter stuff done since i go on study leave after that. Ultimately, in 5 weeks i would like to just have the powdercoating left to do.


----------



## scottath

internal watercooling WITH 120*38mm fan - me win








can (and will) put a 25mm shroud there also soon.
just need to get one - got 3 38mm ones, 0 25mm :/


----------



## oliverw92

MiniMe is still smaller, and the h50 isn't true watercooling









Nice job though! What is holding the PSU in?


----------



## scottath

a lian li bracket thingy....

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product...0&ss_index=112

it has a pump, rad, res and block - sounds like watercooling to me


----------



## oliverw92

You know what i mean though







You don't have to worry about leaks or actually fitting the tubing (that is the hardest thing when working in a small space - getting the actual tubing on the fittings!).

Yay i have food poisoning.


----------



## scottath

yes - getting the tubing on will be fun
but this tubing is very rigid also.

and if anyone noticed the tape on the rad in mine - its because the rad = metal, metal + gfx card = not good - so its a safety feature


----------



## spRICE

What did you eat?


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yay i have food poisoning.

snap


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 

Yay i have food poisoning.

School food?


----------



## oliverw92

Nope, no idea what gave it to me.


----------



## Rhylian

Hmm, well, anyways man hope ya get better real soon, food poisoning sux teh big one...


----------



## Krusher33

I've had several food poisonings. First one I remember was after eating at a hole-in-the-wall Mexican restaurant. Then after eating a breakfast burito. And then again, a breakfast burito. I still eat Mexican foods, but dang it, no more breakfast buritoes for me.

(In fact, I now tend to stay away from eggs cooked by other people)


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
I've had several food poisonings. First one I remember was after eating at a hole-in-the-wall Mexican restaurant. Then after eating a breakfast burito. And then again, a breakfast burito. I still eat Mexican foods, but dang it, no more breakfast buritoes for me.

(In fact, I now tend to stay away from eggs cooked by other people)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*








LOL. I'm at work and can't watch it. But judging from the title alone and the timing of your response, I don't think I would...


----------



## spRICE

Ha that's hilarious LOL at the epileptic guy


----------



## airplaneman

Rofl that is hilarious!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
LOL. I'm at work and can't watch it. But judging from the title alone and the timing of your response, I don't think I would...

It is hilarious









Quote:


Originally Posted by *breezecakeyum* 
looks awesome

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
Ha that's hilarious LOL at the epileptic guy



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Rofl that is hilarious!


----------



## Thedark1337

Why is thread so bi*polar*, one day theres an update the other there is none


----------



## oliverw92

Oh dear, oh dear


----------



## oliverw92

I was bored


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
You know what i mean though







You don't have to worry about leaks or actually fitting the tubing (that is the hardest thing when working in a small space - getting the actual tubing on the fittings!).

Yay i have food poisoning.

idk about food poisoning but the past few days theres been a virus striking indy and it leaves a 24hour barf fest.... not fun

ya i had, now the misses has it


----------



## oliverw92

Ouch







Sounds bad!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Oh gosh Oli, please tell me that was a render up above...

If so, you are the god of all that is rendering.


----------



## oliverw92

Yup, it's a render


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*











I was bored


Did you photoshop this?


----------



## oliverw92

No it was modelled in Google Sketchup and rendered in Kerkythea, same as the original renders i did for POLARity.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thats an awsome render Oliver, looks too darn close to real...


----------



## oliverw92

It needs some bubbles in the liquid and also the glass needs to be thicker/have a thicker base. Might redo it at some point







I fancy trying to make a milk-like material for the liquid too.


----------



## Striker36

at first glance those looked real to me XD


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
at first glance those looked real to me XD

At every glance they looked real for me..I only realized they were fake when he mentioned it..and I still think they look real lol.


----------



## Krusher33

The reflection on the one with the blue liquid just... doesn't... look... right.


----------



## Crucial09

So those glasses aren't real? And you digitally created them?!
Man you need to make a youtube tutorial for that. That is sick!!!
Or atleast give me a link to something that shows me how to do that


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
So those glasses aren't real? And you digitally created them?!
Man you need to make a youtube tutorial for that. That is sick!!!
Or atleast give me a link to something that shows me how to do that

^this

i messed with sketch up and thought i was a master lol... now i feel like im back to square one... didnt know sketchup could do this much


----------



## spRICE

That is beautiful


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
At every glance they looked real for me..I only realized they were fake when he mentioned it..and I still think they look real lol.

This. Definitely thought they were real until I read that they were renders, and then my brain exploded.


----------



## DarkPyro

dont blur it next time. let the whole picture be sharp. but otherwise... DAM !!!!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
at first glance those looked real to me XD

Lol









Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
At every glance they looked real for me..I only realized they were fake when he mentioned it..and I still think they look real lol.

Hahah









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
The reflection on the one with the blue liquid just... doesn't... look... right.

Yeah i know what you mean. I havn't made the glass thick enough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
So those glasses aren't real? And you digitally created them?!
Man you need to make a youtube tutorial for that. That is sick!!!
Or atleast give me a link to something that shows me how to do that

I'm going to make a tutorial on how to make them this week.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
^this

i messed with sketch up and thought i was a master lol... now i feel like im back to square one... didnt know sketchup could do this much

Sketchup can't make the pretty picture, i only used it to make the model of the vase. Kerkythea did the rest.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 








That is beautiful

Ta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
This. Definitely thought they were real until I read that they were renders, and then my brain exploded.









Hahaha
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkPyro* 
dont blur it next time. let the whole picture be sharp. but otherwise... DAM !!!!

It won't look as realistic if it is sharp - the human eye adds a bit of DOF (blurriness), not as much as in the picture, but if you take a picture with a camera there is way more than the human eye sees. I have gone a bit over board on this one, but it looks way more realistic than when i tries it without DOF.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

that will be a freaking sexy case








god i wish i was that talented the last time i had to make something, i nearly shot myself with a nail gun!


----------



## oliverw92

For some reason i read that as 'i nearly shot my girl with a nail'

Thanks


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

How long has it taken you so far?
i saw your MiniMe for sale - any chance that your POLARity case will be for sale soon?








okay i can wish cant i!


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao no POLARity will definately not be for sale. One of the motives behind this is a solid pc that will be powerful enough for what I need at uni.

This mod has been going about a month so far.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Dam!









Not that long then, how long do you think it will take to complete?
fancy making one for me as well?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Oli, with all of the rendering you do, you're one of the few people that could take advantage of 6 cores. Have you put any thought behind trying to get a sponsor to discount a 980X for you?


----------



## oliverw92

Hopefully within 1 to 2 months. Lol nah mate, this will take enough effort as it is!

bassplayer, I have an i7 920 already and i don't really see the need for 6 cores. I mean it would be nice, but 4 physical and 4 virtual is enough for me really


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Lameeeee


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

3 months from start to finish? must be working hard at it like 7, 8 hours a day - be worth it in the end you lucky **** thats going to be very sweet case, it was worth a try









good luck


----------



## oliverw92

Nah i've been on holiday for a week







Didn't work on it at all during that time, just made pretty pictures of bottles









There isn't a huge amount of physical modding going into it really. The things that take time are getting parts in, researching things, waiting for stuff to be done (like powdercoating, lasercutting etc).


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

ah cool you must be itching to get that thing complete


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

When you get back, son?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


ah cool you must be itching to get that thing complete










Yup









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


When you get back, son?


I am back


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


i am back










updates!


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao, not today







My quad rad stand just arrived, and so has something else, but today is a day for my modding comp entry. I've basically finished it, but i need to do things like extend fan cables etc for it which takes time. Providing a few things have arrived at my mum's work, tomorrow will be a POLARity day


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Lmao, not today







My quad rad stand just arrived, and so has something else, but today is a day for my modding comp entry. I've basically finished it, but i need to do things like extend fan cables etc for it which takes time. Providing a few things have arrived at my mum's work, tomorrow will be a POLARity day










Can I has pictures of said rad?


----------



## oliverw92

Noes







I'm just doing the cable management on my modding comp entry, then i'm done on that.

Good news, my rad grill and feet arrived







Can do some work tomorrow


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Noes







I'm just doing the cable management on my modding comp entry, then i'm done on that.

Good news, my rad grill and feet arrived







Can do some work tomorrow










Don't care. Want updates now!

*Goes to pout in the corner*


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao









If anyone fancies making one of their own renders like i just did of the glass, part 1 of the tutorial is up: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post9039931 it is VERY easy, even if you have never used SketchUp or Kerkythea before.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Lmao









If anyone fancies making one of their own renders like i just did of the glass, part 1 of the tutorial is up: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post9039931 it is VERY easy, even if you have never used SketchUp or Kerkythea before.

are most of the components in the sketchup bank? if not im not even close to your skills


----------



## oliverw92

I don't mean the SketchUp of POLARity, i mean the render of the bottles:










(if anyone was wanting that as a desktop background, there is a hi-res version)


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

xoxox, and the answer to my question?


----------



## oliverw92

Nearly all the things in the POLARity renders are in the SketchUp Warehouse or are on http://SCC.jezmckean.com . Here is a link to my Warehouse: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehou...5854&scoring=m

The tutorial i just linked teaches you how to make that bottle in lots of detail, you should have a go at it.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

thanks +1


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Lmao









If anyone fancies making one of their own renders like i just did of the glass, part 1 of the tutorial is up: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post9039931 it is VERY easy, even if you have never used SketchUp or Kerkythea before.


I had totally forgotten about that thread and thought I subb'd it when it was created. Now there's so many posts to read through, lol.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


thanks +1


No problem









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


I had totally forgotten about that thread and thought I subb'd it when it was created. Now there's so many posts to read through, lol.


Haha


----------



## Krusher33

Random video because the song came on while I was reading this thread!


----------



## Thedark1337

Who's awesome? Oliver is


----------



## Volcom13

Can I get the 1920x1080 version of the bottle wallpaper? I want it.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Random video because the song came on while I was reading this thread!















Hahahah









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


Who's awesome? Oliver is




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Can I get the 1920x1080 version of the bottle wallpaper? I want it.










The one i posted just above is bigger than that, could you just resize it? It took me 9 hours to render that one at the massive res









Well, i just paid the fee to have a sponsored worklog







So now i can say that I am sponsored by:










And i have another two to announce in the update later today


----------



## BLADEY

Congratz on the sponsoship!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Nice one Oli


----------



## Brutuz

Nice, subbed.


----------



## repo_man

I shall certainly watch this keenly. Oliver _never_ let's us down. Awesome log friend!


----------



## Striker36

WOOT grats on the sponsorship!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

congrats on the sponsors








their stuff makes this thing look even better


----------



## Zippit

You should have gotten this psu!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
You should have gotten this psu!










Who makes that unit?


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Probably because it's black and white


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob* 
Nice one Oli

Thanks Bob







Everyone, meet Bob, this was his TJ07!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Nice, subbed.

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I shall certainly watch this keenly. Oliver _never_ let's us down. Awesome log friend!









Such kind words!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
WOOT grats on the sponsorship!

Thanks Striker









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
congrats on the sponsors








their stuff makes this thing look even better



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
You should have gotten this psu!










I haven't seen any decent reviews of it yet (i.e. Jonnyguru) or else i probably would!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Who makes that unit?

Fractal Design makes the 'unit' but I don't know who makes the actual insides of it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, I was talkin about the insides of it.










There's the internals, but I'm not 100% sure on the design yet.

But I can say it uses Nipon Chemicom caps rated @ 100*C, so that's a good sign.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I haven't seen any decent reviews of it yet (i.e. Jonnyguru) or else i probably would!


I have it and its silent... dead silent. Voltages are good too and no problems thusfar. I do have the 850w version.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I have it and its silent... dead silent. Voltages are good too and no problems thusfar. I do have the 850w version.


You mean the 800w model?
It's a little under rated @ 60amps 12v. 
In comparison, the 750HX/X-750 have 62amps on the 12v rail.

That means it's really only a 750w unit in comparison.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I have it and its silent... dead silent. Voltages are good too and no problems thusfar. I do have the 850w version.


Noise != performance







It looks like a decent PSU from the internal shot though.


----------



## Crucial09

I would ask pheadrus. He knows a ton about PSU's.
http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=109663


----------



## oliverw92

Doesn't really bother me, I already have the power supply for this build


----------



## Crucial09

Ah. I see. I wouldn't trust my system to that PSU above anyways. Ive never even heard of that brand.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Noise != performance







It looks like a decent PSU from the internal shot though.


Parts selection definitely looks like it's on the up and up. That over-rating is pretty







though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


I would ask pheadrus. He knows a ton about PSU's.
http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=109663


You mean Shinji2k, Pheadrus & myself know about the same on PSU's. To each his own though, I know about some more off beat units while he definitely knows most of the mainstream.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Ah. I see. I wouldn't trust my system to that PSU above anyways. Ive never even heard of that brand.


Fractal Designs is new and huge in the EU. That's why you've never heard of them.

We're supposed to get stuff in the State's soon though.


----------



## oliverw92

They make some nice fans and the Fractal Design R2 case is GORGEOUS! I'm getting one soon, I can't say how i'm getting it yet though







It is something to do with MiniMe


----------



## oliverw92

Update #8 - 13/04/2010










Bring on the ultimate in modder's fashion, the make-you-look-totally-badass MNPCTech Safety Goggles!










These things were annoying me.










So i cut them off.










My rad stand arrived from WCUK. Test position in the case.










Bought some blue masking tape and taped off the motherboard.










Taped off the floor of the TJ07. Then i taped my table. And my tv. And my dog. I love blue tape


















Put the rad on the stand to get the positioning right so it doesn't hit the ends.










Changed the rad for some fans to get the spacing in the other direction.










Used a sharpie to mark the holes.










Removed the midplate to get access with the drill for the holes. One thing i love about the TJ07 is the lack of rivets. It means i can take the case apart to separate pieces in about 5 minutes.










Used this spring-loaded punch to make a locator for the drill bit.










I also took the feet off in preparation for the new ones and also so i didn't drill into them when making holes in the case.










After drilling the holes for the stand I tapped the holes for the feet to m4.










Lovely MNPCTech feet! Thanks Bill!










The anodizing is amazing. Suites the build right down to the ground (pun intended!)










Countersunk the holes for the rad stand.










Looks lovely!










Rad stand fitted.










Reassembled the case.










Got the motherboard to mark out where i need holes in the mobo tray.










Finished marking up, then it got dark so i packed away.










Just time to show off the MNPCTech rad grill though! This thing is so cool! The insides of grills rotate to whatever direction you want.










Final shot.

I am pleased to announce two new sponsors, Earlsmann and Caseking.de! Earlsmann have sent me an EL panel to use in the project. This is a thin sheet (as thin as a piece of paper) that lights up evenly and gentle. You can see more here: http://www.earlsmann.co.uk/sections/product/id/10

CaseKing are sending me a Black Ice GTS 360 radiator and some white tubing. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/










Another update tomorrow!


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

As always its AWESOME! great job man, oh btw way to poop on my post less then a minute before yours, never gunna get a respponse with this update hiding it in ispy! j/k totally worth it, one day *sigh*


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks







At the second part, wut?


----------



## Tator Tot

Love it Olli, good work man


----------



## ROM3000

Woo hoo, an update! Once again, always fine work from you. Can't wait for more.


----------



## Striker36

sexy..... i wish i had people giving me stuff







oh well


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Parts selection definitely looks like it's on the up and up. That over-rating is pretty







though.

You mean Shinji2k, Pheadrus & myself know about the same on PSU's. To each his own though, I know about some more off beat units while he definitely knows most of the mainstream.

Fractal Designs is new and huge in the EU. That's why you've never heard of them.

We're supposed to get stuff in the State's soon though.

Fractal Design uses ATNG. This is their older mag-amp secondary 1kW which I am pretty sure hasn't been reviewed by anyone reliable. I have a feeling the design is a bit stretched at 1kW, much like their new DC-DC design.

Oh, and lookin good oli.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
Fractal Design uses ATNG. This is their older mag-amp secondary 1kW which I am pretty sure hasn't been reviewed by anyone reliable. I have a feeling the design is a bit stretched at 1kW, much like their new DC-DC design.

Oh, and lookin good oli.

Oh WOW! I was just about to send you a PM on this.

I had a feeling it was ATNG by the looks. And looking at the 12v rating on the 800w alone I was sketchy on build quality.

Either way, Danke Shinji, your eyes never fail to impress me.


----------



## spRICE

They rotate?








Does it change the direction the air is blowing?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Love it Olli, good work man









Thanks tator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Woo hoo, an update! Once again, always fine work from you. Can't for more.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
sexy..... i wish i had people giving me stuff







oh well

No reason why they wouldn't! Anyone can mod









Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
Fractal Design uses ATNG. This is their older mag-amp secondary 1kW which I am pretty sure hasn't been reviewed by anyone reliable. I have a feeling the design is a bit stretched at 1kW, much like their new DC-DC design.

Oh, and lookin good oli.

Mr shinji, get back to yo modding bro







Thanks for the psu info









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Oh WOW! I was just about to send you a PM on this.

I had a feeling it was ATNG by the looks. And looking at the 12v rating on the 800w alone I was sketchy on build quality.

Either way, Danke Shinji, your eyes never fail to impress me.

Haha Shinji is god lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
They rotate?








Does it change the direction the air is blowing?

nah, only the grill rotates not the fan. THe machining is incredible though!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awsome update m8, and congratz on the new sponsors









i really love the casefeet and the rad gril, im thinking about using them too!!


----------



## repo_man

Amazing work. I _really_ am in love with the TJ07s. I'm really thinking of spoiling myself and getting one when my income taxes get back! LOL


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
awsome update m8, and congratz on the new sponsors









i really love the casefeet and the rad gril, im thinking about using them too!!









Thanks Bassie









Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Amazing work. I _really_ am in love with the TJ07s. I'm really thinking of spoiling myself and getting one when my income taxes get back! LOL









Wow, thanks mate







And yeah you should get one!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Thanks tator

No reason why they wouldn't! Anyone can mod










i know if i can do what i have done on my project (in the sig) any one can lol

but my problem is i have NO IDEA where to start going about sponsorship stuff.

not that they have much reason to hook me up any way... this is the only forum (computer related) im active on and they wouldn't get much exposure from me witch i would assume is kinda why companies sponsor people.... i mean really you have thousands of views and hundreds of comments in this thread alone. then you add miny me to the list.... that's allot of eyes


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i know if i can do what i have done on my project (in the sig) any one can lol

but my problem is i have NO IDEA where to start going about sponsorship stuff.

not that they have much reason to hook me up any way... this is the only forum (computer related) im active on and they wouldn't get much exposure from me witch i would assume is kinda why companies sponsor people.... i mean really you have thousands of views and hundreds of comments in this thread alone. then you add miny me to the list.... that's allot of eyes

Nothing stopping you from posting your log on other forums, you don't have to be active on them, so long as you keep your worklog up to date etc.


----------



## Striker36

lol true. but im lazy and the reactor project is the first in-depth computer mod i have done and im not 100% sure how its gonna come out. eather way your right. i could stark asking around but i don't really care that much at the moment


----------



## Krusher33

I was already intrigued by this project. But now the Earlmann's lighting... just doubled it!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So when is today's update coming?????????????


----------



## oliverw92

Tomorrow


----------



## repo_man

We're only a day away.


----------



## cs_maan

I declare this project.....


----------



## Threefeet

Great work Oli, keep it up









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


They make some nice fans and the Fractal Design R2 case is GORGEOUS! I'm getting one soon, I can't say how i'm getting it yet though







It is something to do with MiniMe


That is a gorgeous case...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


We're only a day away.










I actually despise that song!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I declare this project.....











Thankya









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Great work Oli, keep it up









That is a gorgeous case...


Thanks mate. Yeah it is!

Well if any of you wanted a small update, i can announce that Bitspower have joined the project! Vincent is sending me a load of matt black compression fittings:


----------



## Rhylian

Sweetness!!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Rhylian









My rad and tubing from caseking just turned up, and my new inverter for the EL panel.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

i love the black fittings, and you probably need a few...xD
congratz and good luck m8


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah they are around 18 normal compression fittings alone! Thanks bassie









BTW Bassie I just boxed up the thing in the huge box







Â£10 of bubble wrap lol. It is all ready to ship tomorrow to you.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yeah they are around 18 normal compression fittings alone! Thanks bassie









BTW Bassie I just boxed up the thing in the huge box







Â£10 of bubble wrap lol. It is all ready to ship tomorrow to you.


oh my dear goodness, i feel sorry for my mom to take that package out of the hands of the delivery guy...xD

And you are giving me a lot of idea's for the upcoming build, gotta start saving money now i guess...xD


----------



## oliverw92

Haha







It measures 80cmx60x60


----------



## repo_man

Man Oli, you just keep packing on the sponsorships eh?


----------



## oliverw92

Haha, that is most likely the last.


----------



## oliverw92

Update #9 - 15/04/2010










Here is the MIPS Ram Cooler 6! This is the best waterblock for memory i have seen. It only works with Corsair Dominators, and this is because it attaches on using the holes in the top the dominator heatsinks. MIPS also do a version for other memory brands that requires you to remove the heatsinks.










The base is a lovely nickel finish.










I love the look that MIPS do with the countersunk screws.










MIPS are currently machining some white tops to match the build better, although the black tops look pretty awesome anyway!










Unlike most other RAM coolers, this one only needs two barbs and you can put any size you want on. It is also pretty easy to add/remove RAM.










Here we have the MNPCTech Proline 360 Rad grill. This thing is an engineering masterpiece! The middle parts of the grill rotate to any direction you want.










The tolerances are so perfect on the machining that the only finish you can do on them is anodizing.










Now i have the rad grill i can finally get the holes done for the top radiator.










Can't decide if i like them diagonal or vertical!










Lovely!










Here are the rings removed.










MNPCTech Dremel Wheels! Not that useful until my Dremel comes back though







I suppose i could put them in my battery drill or something.










Bad-ass modding glasses from MNPCTech. Keep your eyes clean whilst looking totally awwwsome!










Everyone needs some.










Couple of bits from Caseking.de arrived! Thanks to Oliver from there (the best name!)










Two packs of Feser 1/2" ID 3/4" OD white gloss tubing.










Looks nice against the brushed aluminium!










Black Ice Stealth 360 rad for the top of the TJ07










Rads are so fun to photograph!










There is a much higher fin density on this than the EK rad, yet they perform pretty much the same.










In many ways i prefer the satin finish on the EK rads, but they aren't as fun to photograph!










And now my piece de resistance (or however you say it!). This is an ElectroLuminescent panel from Earslmann. It is as thin as a laminated piece of paper!










This is an A3 panel, they do bigger ones though and smaller too.










Connect up to an inverter...










Light! It is quite a cold blue white, this can be solved with a screen over the top (hence the acrylic floor with the laminate on)










You can also cut these panels, even make holes in them!










And they are also flexible!

I owe this idea to Skorchio and his TJ07 build. He was the genius who thought of using these in PC floors! You can find his build here: http://forum.watercoolinguk.co.uk/sh...ad.php?t=11346

and also announce my final sponsor, Bitspower!










They are sending me a load of matt black fittings for use in the build. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Some cool bits there Oli, just looking forward to seeing them come together. I'm intrigued by that luminous sheet, is there a small LED where the wire comes in or something? How does it all glow?


----------



## oliverw92

It has phosphorous pigment in it. When you put a high AC voltage through it, it lights up


----------



## Krusher33

Wow! Thanks for the pics on the lighting Oli! So cool looking.

The nice white tubing is definitely a nice white for the build.









When are we going to see a pic of you in the glasses?


----------



## Threefeet

All the components are so well manufactured, or maybe that's just your photography... or both









The ElectroLuminescent panel is gorgeous, I'm guessing it's pretty expensive though? Nice to see a non-computer company contributing sponsorship, very broad minded of them.

P.S. Rad grills: diagonal IMO


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awsome update m8, i really like that fan grill








and i love that EL panel, looks pretty sick


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Wow! Thanks for the pics on the lighting Oli! So cool looking.

The nice white tubing is definitely a nice white for the build.









When are we going to see a pic of you in the glasses?

Thanks







Haha, nevar!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
All the components are so well manufactured, or maybe that's just your photography... or both









The ElectroLuminescent panel is gorgeous, I'm guessing it's pretty expensive though? Nice to see a non-computer company contributing sponsorship, very broad minded of them.

P.S. Rad grills: diagonal IMO









It's the components







They are all just as awesome in real life!

Yeah they are expensive: http://www.earlsmann.co.uk/sections/product/id/10 my one costs around Â£80

I am inclined to agree with you on the direction









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
awsome update m8, i really like that fan grill








and i love that EL panel, looks pretty sick









Thanks Bassie







BTW come on msn at some point today.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Thanks Bassie







BTW come on msn at some point today.

ill be there this evening, kinda busy with school though, finishing the final things








anyways, you can ask things if im not there, ill reply asap with an email or something like that


----------



## oliverw92

Alright its not urgent







Just waiting for your box to be collected


----------



## Thedark1337

wow EL paper is awesome







Nice mod Oliver.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks









My white tops from MIPS have shipped









I'm about to go mount the rad.


----------



## Striker36

can we see yet? i wana see how you ended up doing the rad.

i know you have the renders and stuff but every thing looks different irl


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

yg email Oli








i wonder how long it takes to ship stuff now, darn vulcano is messin' with us xD


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
can we see yet? i wana see how you ended up doing the rad.

i know you have the renders and stuff but every thing looks different irl

Mebs in a bit, i'm kinda bit too much cider at the mo?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
yg email Oli








i wonder how long it takes to ship stuff now, darn vulcano is messin' with us xD

Dno whether it will go by air or water, if its water it should be wit you sioon. Like tuesday. Check the tracking i sent yo. And ta, got the 'moola'


----------



## tht-kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Mebs in a bit, i'm kinda bit too much cider at the mo?










Please be Koppenberg!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Dno whether it will go by air or water, if its water it should be wit you sioon. Like tuesday. Check the tracking i sent yo. And ta, got the 'moola'

Tracking FTW!


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Here we have the MNPCTech Proline 360 Rad grill. This thing is an engineering masterpiece! The middle parts of the grill rotate to any direction you want.










The tolerances are so perfect on the machining that the only finish you can do on them is anodizing.










Now i have the rad grill i can finally get the holes done for the top radiator.










Can't decide if i like them diagonal or vertical!










Lovely!










Here are the rings removed.










MNPCTech Dremel Wheels! Not that useful until my Dremel comes back though







I suppose i could put them in my battery drill or something.










Bad-ass modding glasses from MNPCTech. Keep your eyes clean whilst looking totally awwwsome!











Holy Smokes, your photos of these parts looks brilliant. Thank you Oli!


----------



## oliverw92

NP Bill







Drop me an email if you want the hi-res versions without the border for your product photos.


----------



## oliverw92

Update #10 - 17/04/2010










Taped off the top of the case.










Used a Sharpie and the rad grill to do a few markings out.










Blue tape is so amazing that it is also the perfect size for fan holes! Until you use it all up that is...










Drilled holes and did a quick test fit.










Got the jigsaw out and did some cuts. Not bad for my first jigsaw cut on aluminium! The material is 5mm thick, so it took a while.










Just needs some cleaning up.










Did the other bit at the back.










So much vibration, the hard drive fell out!










And after cleaning up.










Just needs a light sand with some wet and dry and it will be perfect!










Not too bad! On the bottom right you can see where my dremel broke and ate the top of the tj07. Luckily this is hidden!










Test fit with the rad.










Looking good!










Got about 2mm between the back of the rad and the back of the case!










Awesome MNPCTech rad grill










Clearance between the motherboard i/o and the fans on the rad is going to be miniscule!

More soon. I just ordered some acrylic to remake the floor and to make a new window. Also sent off some files to be laser cut for something. Part of this isn't in the original design, i had a brain wave the other day and i think it will look quite good!


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## oliverw92

Updated last post with the update


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Thanks









My white tops from MIPS have shipped









*I'm about to go mount the rad.*

You would...

Also, inb4update?

EDIT: inafterupdate...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
You would...

Also, inb4update?

Hahah









And lol, 2fast4u


----------



## Krusher33

Nice cutting!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks









Just found out, i made front page of HardOCP! http://www.hardocp.com/


----------



## mitchbowman

congratz


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

nice update Oliver!
watch out with cutting in your case with the hdd in, ive heard story's about hdd's crashing cause of the vibration, i wouldnt take the risk...









keep it up mate


----------



## oliverw92

They are already dead







That one that fell out is a 20GB IDE drive lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
They are already dead







That one that fell out is a 20GB IDE drive lol.

oh haha, than ur safe


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks









Just found out, i made front page of HardOCP! http://www.hardocp.com/


Lolz. Grats dude. you deserve it








besides. your work is definetly in need of some recognition


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys


----------



## Aick

super jealous dude =D


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks









Just found out, i made front page of HardOCP! http://www.hardocp.com/


Your sponsors should be super excited to see you're getting extra exposure from that!


----------



## oliverw92

Yup its great







I didn't even know it was happening, was a nice surprise!


----------



## Lord Xeb

 Wow awesome!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks


----------



## repo_man

Congrats on the front page Oli! I just want you to know that this log is personally keeping me going on my Mod Comp entry case. You've re-lit my fire after a cold (and mod less) winter man.


----------



## oliverw92

thanks man it means alot! Although i dunno if its a good thing i am keeping you going, I'm in the same category as you!


----------



## Swiftes

As per msn and steam chat, looking sick mate


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks bud


----------



## Deagle50ae

lookin good!
Sub'd for inspiration.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*
















thanks man it means alot! Although i dunno if its a good thing i am keeping you going, I'm in the same category as you!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


lookin good!
Sub'd for inspiration.


Thanks man!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


----------



## cs_maan




----------



## oliverw92

Nice little package arrived today, MIPs sent me some custom white acetal tops for the RAM cooler! As far as i know, this now makes it the only white acetal RAM cooler in the world







I'll get some pics tomorrow of it at stages during the assembly of the block, the machining is genius!


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

awwww tomor-ooo...?


----------



## oliverw92

If you can make me laugh (and i mean properly laugh) i'll get my softbox out and take some piccies


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


if you can make me laugh (and i mean properly laugh) i'll get my softbox out and take some piccies


:d


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


If you can make me laugh (and i mean properly laugh) i'll get my softbox out and take some piccies


If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0 ?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


:d












Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0 ?


----------



## Bisley_Bob

I ate a penguin bar today!
Name a scary Penguin.

Count Peck-ular!

Looks like I win!


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## -=*HERO*=-

A cat dies and goes to Heaven. God meets him at the gate and says, "You have been a good cat all of these years. Anything you desire is yours, all you have to do is ask."

The cats says, "Well, I lived all my life with a poor family on a farm and had to sleep on hardwood floors."

God says, "Say no more." And instantly, a fluffy pillow appears.

A few days later, 6 mice are killed in a tragic accident and they go to Heaven. God meets them at the gate with the same offer that He made the cat. The mice said, "All our lives we've had to run. Cats, dogs and even women with brooms have chased us. If we could only have a pair of roller skates, we wouldn't have to run anymore."

God says, "Say no more." And instantly, each mouse is fitted with a beautiful pair of tiny roller skates.

About a week later, God decides to check and see how the cat is doing. The cat is sound asleep on his new pillow. God gently wakes him and asks, "How are you doing? Are you happy here?"

The cat yawns and stretches and says, "Oh, I've never been happier in my life. And those Meals on Wheels you've been sending over are the best!"

http://www.kt70.com/~jamesjpn/humor/...llar-bill.html


----------



## oliverw92

I'm not american, so although it is kinda amusing, no go


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

u see the edit? can i get an "a" for effort, wait theres no 'a' in effort! \\
EDIT: im an idiot this^ was stupid


----------



## Bisley_Bob

All my good jokes would get me infractions unfortunately


----------



## Krusher33

Seems to me we're on the subject of cats. I found this awhile back...


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Seems to me we're on the subject of cats. I found this awhile back...


ok that WAS funny,


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob*


All my good jokes would get me infractions unfortunately


definitely*

EDIT:

3900 posts!!!!!! Wooo!!!!! That's an entire 100 more than the last time I celebrated!!! Wooohooo!

Whoooeyyyy, Sasprilluh!!


----------



## cs_maan

I was hoping I wouldn't have to do this..BUT...you've left me no other choice!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Bring on the images. Want updates.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


u see the edit? can i get an "a" for effort, wait theres no 'a' in effort! \\
EDIT: im an idiot this^ was stupid










Still not laffen here!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob*


All my good jokes would get me infractions unfortunately


Haha









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Seems to me we're on the subject of cats. I found this awhile back...











Ok that made me laugh!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Bring on the images. Want updates.





























I love the 'i has a bunny' one









Ok i'll get the softbox out


----------



## Krusher33

And while he's setting up the soft box...


----------



## oliverw92

Hahahaha









Here is my wanted thread for this project btw: http://www.overclock.net/wanted/7153...ominators.html


----------



## Crucial09

That rick astley is hilarious.
I hate getting rick rolled on youtube =\\ lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Hahahaha









Here is my wanted thread for this project btw: http://www.overclock.net/wanted/7153...ominators.html

If it is for this project, you should link to this thread if you're allowed. I know it's in your sig, but somehow I doubt everyone looks at sigs.


----------



## oliverw92

Ooo good idea


----------



## oliverw92

Update #11 - 19/04/2010










Here is the MIPs RAM Cooler that I have shown before.










Take off the black acetal tops and we are left with this. It is a very clever design made up of 4 bits. The metal plate is very simple, whilst the intricate machining is all in the acetal.










These arrived today! MIPs offered to make me some custom white tops. This is, as far as i know, the only set in the world!










It is a pretty dam cool design!










The acetal walls are very thing - less than 1mm.










Little bit of deburring needed on the threads.










They have made the insides just as attractive as the outside!










Here is the largest acetal part installed.










Only thing i'm wondering is, why couldn't it be made out of a single block of acetal?










Now i just need some RAM for it!










Can't wait to get it installed


----------



## cs_maan

Okay I'm happy now


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow







White ftw


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

it was worth making him laugh, those are pretty pictures all they needed were blinking lights and my ditsy *** would be good to go.


----------



## Striker36

sexy....


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 







Okay I'm happy now











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Wow







White ftw

White ftw!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
it was worth making him laugh, those are pretty pictures all they needed were blinking lights and my ditsy *** would be good to go.

Yup, it was worth making me laugh! Today has been a good day anyway. I got a new leather computer chair since my old one was hurting my back, my modding comp entry finally shipped out of the UK after the wait from that dam volcano ash, I finished a major piece of coursework, the white tops arrived and I've just got a great deal with Bastinaal on a Corsair Extreme 64GB SSD







Good times!


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Wow, those white tops are awesome. That's pretty cool that they're probably the only ones in existence!


----------



## GekzOverlord

Jealous!!!.... Duuude!!!.. how much are u investing into this stuff :O


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob*


Wow, those white tops are awesome. That's pretty cool that they're probably the only ones in existence!


Yeh man, I was so pleased when they offered to make them!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


Jealous!!!.... Duuude!!!.. how much are u investing into this stuff :O


Quite a bit, its people like MIPs that make alot of it look so good though!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nice block!!

It probably wastes too much material to make it all out of one piece.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Nice block!!

It probably wastes too much material to make it all out of one piece.

Plus I think it looks cooler with the bolts in the top.


----------



## Krusher33

Wow! The design of it is unreal!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awsome update Oliver, i really like that ram block









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Only thing i'm wondering is, why couldn't it be made out of a single block of acetal?

Well, tbh i think it looks a lot cooler this way







maybe if they use the same positions for the screws it would look almost the same, but i like it this way









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 








Yup, it was worth making me laugh! Today has been a good day anyway. I got a new leather computer chair since my old one was hurting my back, my modding comp entry finally shipped out of the UK after the wait from that dam volcano ash, I finished a major piece of coursework, the white tops arrived and I've just got a great deal with Bastinaal on a Corsair Extreme 64GB SSD







Good times!

Hehe, a good day indeed sir, but why the heck do they always spell my name wrong xD


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Nice block!!

It probably wastes too much material to make it all out of one piece.

Good point actually

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
Plus I think it looks cooler with the bolts in the top.

Yeah









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Wow! The design of it is unreal!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Awsome update Oliver, i really like that ram block









Well, tbh i think it looks a lot cooler this way







maybe if they use the same positions for the screws it would look almost the same, but i like it this way









Hehe, a good day indeed sir, but why the heck do they always spell my name wrong xD

Yeah it does look cooler!

Sorry mate, i always get it wrong!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Sorry mate, i always get it wrong!

no problem at all








Its a normal name here, but not over there i guess...xD


----------



## oliverw92

Nope, definitely not a normal british name!


----------



## Krusher33

And here in US, too many vowels together. They'll start to say "Basti-" and then see 3 vowels, get all confused, and ask "Is that an acronym?"


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

haha, thats why my nickname is Bassie, thats only 2...xD


----------



## Dar_T

Nooo your black and white build looks so much better than mine.







Epic build mate.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Dar


----------



## nolonger

Subbed!


----------



## Threefeet

That is a gorgeous looking block!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Update ETA?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Subbed!


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


That is a gorgeous looking block!


I agree!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Update ETA?


Maybe tonight.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
*Maybe* tonight.

Heh... You're funny. What do we have to do this time?

And before you ask, no, I will not go out with you.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Heh... You're funny. What do we have to do this time?

And before you ask, no, I will not go out with you.

ah comon! dont mess it up for us, just go out with him!


----------



## oliverw92

I want a picture of someone's hand with OCN written on it! (serious). This update is worth it - pics of the new floor, pics of new window, pics of illuminated floor.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I want a picture of someone's hand with OCN written on it! (serious). This update is worth it - pics of the new floor, pics of new window, pics of illuminated floor.

PM me your email, I'll text a pic from my phone.


----------



## oliverw92

On OCN


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

accepted?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


On OCN


















Gimme 1 min.









Edit: With muh nice Fossil the GF got me for Christmas.


----------



## oliverw92

I think two will be acceptable


----------



## Starbuck5000

Bah got beaten to it.


----------



## Striker36

if only i were at home....


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I think two will be acceptable










Woot!







We win! We win!


----------



## oliverw92

Ahaha that is so win







You shall have an update. Gimme a minute to format the pics.


----------



## Krusher33

If they weren't accepted, a couple more hours and I would have put an OCN applique on my hand or something when I got home.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

take your time mate









Thanx repo, OCN tatoo for life xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


If they weren't accepted, a couple more hours and I would have put an OCN applique on my hand or something when I got home.


nah, dont use the applique, get it burned in your hand!


----------



## repo_man

I did it for you guys! I know you wanted an update from Oli! I even used my Space Pen, so that dang writing will be on my hand for days, LOL. The ink in that pen is serious!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I did it for you guys! I know you wanted an update from Oli! I even used my Space Pen, so that dang writing will be on my hand for days, LOL. The ink in that pen is serious!


lmao, thats why i used the inside of my hand...xD


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I even used my Space Pen, so that dang writing will be on my hand for days, LOL. The ink in that pen is serious!


----------



## Striker36

if i had time to go home i would have used the magnum sharpie i have on my desk







im kinda glad i didnt now


----------



## GekzOverlord

Awesome Idea!... got a spare applique so might just nick the idea with the OCN logo on my body maybe above my back piece

Loving the updates.. and congrats


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lmao, thats why i used the inside of my hand...xD


I have mini-notes on my palm, LOL. I'm forgetful.


----------



## Krusher33

I got the appliques for my laptop. But I'm having trouble figuring out how to put it on there "just right".


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


I got the appliques for my laptop. But I'm having trouble figuring out how to put it on there "just right".


someone here has a video on youtube... cant find it unfortunatly.. they used a knife etc and was VEEERY careful


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


If they weren't accepted, a couple more hours and I would have put an OCN applique on my hand or something when I got home.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


take your time mate









Thanx repo, OCN tatoo for life xD

nah, dont use the applique, get it burned in your hand!


That would be awesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I did it for you guys! I know you wanted an update from Oli! I even used my Space Pen, so that dang writing will be on my hand for days, LOL. The ink in that pen is serious!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lmao, thats why i used the inside of my hand...xD


Smart thinking lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


if i had time to go home i would have used the magnum sharpie i have on my desk







im kinda glad i didnt now










There is still time









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


Awesome Idea!... got a spare applique so might just nick the idea with the OCN logo on my body maybe above my back piece

Loving the updates.. and congrats










Should put it in that OCN competition thread thing.

I have to go do music practice for about 20 minutes tops. However the pictures are uploaded, you just have to find them







No posting them or any links in here though! You find them, you can gloat but not share


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


I got the appliques for my laptop. But I'm having trouble figuring out how to put it on there "just right".


Place it gently and then use a credit card/drivers license to smooth it out. I usually stick the top edge (all the way across the top) and then use the card to smooth it down as I stick it on.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Should put it in that OCN competition thread thing.


I would sooo do that now.. but i have one problem... i have noo idea how im gonna take a pic of it on my back! ACK!!!

runs off to find you pics


----------



## Starbuck5000

Found them


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Place it gently and then use a credit card/drivers license to smooth it out. I usually stick the top edge (all the way across the top) and then use the card to smooth it down as I stick it on.










No no, I mean aethetically just right. Gotta be in the right place and I can't find that right place, right position, right angle, etc... gotta be just right.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Found them


















ROFL!

Pm me them please


----------



## mitchbowman

i found them 2


----------



## oliverw92

Update #12 - 21/04/2010










Some acrylic arrived so I started working on the side window. I'm not a huge fan of the stock one - how it sits infront of the opening. So I laser cut a large ring and a middle bit.










A hint on what is happening - the middle bit sits lower than the ring inside the opening.










After I glued the ring to the middle bit, I ended up with this.










The middle is about 2mm higher than the outer ring.










Then when you flip it over, you get this! The window is perfectly level with the face of the side panel.










Was a bit of a gamble as to whether my hurried measurements of the window opening would be correct when it came to laser cutting. Fortunately this time i was lucky!










Very pleased with the look!










I then used a sharpie to mark out the holes for mounting it.










And with the plastic removed!










VERY pleased with the look!










You may notice a few screws missing in the corner. I managed to make the ring slightly too small so there is no acrylic to screw into under those particular holes. Will have to sort something out.










You can actually see through it a bit, quite hard to photograph though.










And now here is the new false floor! I finally perfected my laminate application technique. I got a large piece of acrylic rod and put a strip of double sided tape on it. Then i got the laminate still with its backing on and rolled it onto the rod, sticking it on with the good side touching the double sided tape. I then stuck the acrylic sheet to the table. Then i peeled the beginning of the backing paper off and stuck the end of laminate to the table just infront of the piece of acrylic. Finally, i rolled the rod down the acrylic sheet pushing down hard and pulling the paper off as it moved forward. No bubbles!










I like how it is at the same height as the window.










And finally a little sneak peak of the illuminated floor! It looks quite dim there due to the smoked acrylic window. I'm not entirely pleased with the floor at the moment. It needs some work. The light is slightly pinky when i put the acrylic over it for some reason. I have a couple of ideas though so bear with me


----------



## GekzOverlord

!!!!!... Sexy!!!!


----------



## BradleyW

Looking decent mate. Keep it up. Nice one!


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

wow! giggity... name that show? and i always thought you has a few screws missing


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord* 







!!!!!... Sexy!!!!

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Looking decent mate. Keep it up. Nice one!

Thanks bud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
wow! giggity... name that show? and i always thought you has a few screws missing









Family Guy

And lmao


----------



## Swiftes

As per MSN, I came.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
wow! giggity... name that show? and i always thought you has a few screws missing









Quagmire - Family guy?

i agree... gotta have a few screws missing, only awesome people can create stuff like this, and they all have screws missing (einstein? CyberDruid, Cattlerustle... to name a few







)


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awsome Oliver, that sidewindow is awsome


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Bah. I was just about to boast that I knew where the pictures were. And then of course, they're on OCN.










Also, Oli.

It disappoints me that you're hiding your feelings. Be true to yourself. And me.

no ****


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Bassie









Lmao







Wub you bassie (bromo)


----------



## nolonger

Awesome window mod! I was just about to brag I found the pictures, turned the page and there were the updates!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks Bassie









Lmao







Wub you bassie (bromo)


I'm bassie (Base-ee) and he's Bassie (bass-ee).

Note they're spelled the same, hence my confusion.

Also,


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao









Thanks Nolonger


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Nice one Oli, it's coming on nicely.


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm Lovin' it


----------



## Thedark1337

Nice case window.


----------



## Krusher33

Ha, I love it!


----------



## repo_man

Man, the window does indeed look amazing Oli! I'm interested to see what you do with the floor to alter the color. That el mat thing still intrigues me.


----------



## Lord Xeb

OH SH- *gets shot*


----------



## coupe

redonkulous


----------



## shinji2k

That window design looks vaguely familiar







. Don't worry, I kind of unintentionally borrowed an idea from one of your previous builds. So we are even







.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob*


Nice one Oli, it's coming on nicely.


Thanks bob









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I'm Lovin' it












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*









Nice case window.


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Ha, I love it!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Man, the window does indeed look amazing Oli! I'm interested to see what you do with the floor to alter the color. That el mat thing still intrigues me.










Yeah it is a tricky one. Really not getting the effect i want yet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


OH SH- *gets shot*












Quote:



Originally Posted by *coupe*


redonkulous












Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


That window design looks vaguely familiar







. Don't worry, I kind of unintentionally borrowed an idea from one of your previous builds. So we are even







.


Haha, yeah you were the inspiration for the window







Although i decided not to route it out like you did


----------



## BLADEY

Hey mate your using the HWlabs 360 Stealth at the top arent you? just giving ou heads up if you are ( looks like it ) That you may want some quite high speed fans on it, or else it doesnt cool very effectivly , Still a very nice rad And a amazing build log keep it up


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks for the heads up, it should perform fine with the fans i have chosen


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


OH SH- *gets shot*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*












Me too?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Me too?










wat


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## Krusher33




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Oli, you get enough publicity as it is. No need to post pictures of yourself.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Oli, you get enough publicity as it is. No need to post pictures of yourself.











Someone add the glasses to it!


----------



## dragonxwas

oli = modding god !!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*






















Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Oli, you get enough publicity as it is. No need to post pictures of yourself.





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Someone add the glasses to it!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragonxwas*


oli = modding god !!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


----------



## sunjoo

nice projects


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I love smiley conversations


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys


















Sneaky preview of something i just had laser cut. The guy should ship it tomorrow!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, thinking hard what it could be, but im not sure at allxD
looks cool anyways









[edit] I guess that bottom part is a front cover, with the Lamptron holes on top, looks familiar(Oli knows why







)


----------



## nafljhy

looks good oli. the only part that i can tell is the big one is the front panel (well thats what i think it is?).


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah you are right about that


----------



## Krusher33

I kinda see cable management...


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
I kinda see cable management...

now that you mention it, the ones with a bunch of holes are for the cables. reminds me of what sniperdog did with flow.


----------



## Krusher33

I can also see matching screw holes with some little pieces and the big piece in middle...

Edit: This is fun!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
now that you mention it, the ones with a bunch of holes are for the cables. reminds me of what sniperdog did with flow.









Linkage?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

PSU cover with single sleeve cable guides?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
PSU cover with single sleeve cable guides?

that's the first thing i thought of as well!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that's the first thing i thought of as well!

















I think if you fold it it looks about the right size to replace the stock one.


----------



## oliverw92

You are on the right lines, kevin and striker you are way off though









Think along the lines of what i like - functionality whilst organised.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


You are on the right lines, kevin and striker you are way off though









Think along the lines of what i like - functionality whilst organised.










<= oliver








<= Striker36


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

i guess the plates at the right top will hide the dvd drive, but i cant figure out what the other parts should do


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
i guess the plates at the right top will hide the dvd drive, but i cant figure out what the other parts should do









I disagree. I think they're more to do with video cards possibly?

Edit: Nevermind. Would end up hiding the blocks...


----------



## oliverw92

You got that right Bassie


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Is the big piece going to replace/cover all the 5.25" bays? Four holes for fan controller knobs and slots for drives?


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah we already worked that out kevin


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Linkage?










i hope you don't mind oli. but he asked:
http://www.overclock.net/6762916-post143.html


----------



## oliverw92

No not at all, i am in awe of Flow


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

will that second large panel be covering the side of the 5.25" bays? looks like the holes would match...







cant figure out any other option though...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Alrighty.

As has been said, the bottom part is the front panel, with the Murdermod style button for the stealthed optical, as you stated you would be considering earlier in the build

The second part goes between the motherboard tray and the optical/hdd area since the stock TJ07 has bad cable management. One cut is for the 24-pin to come through and the other two are for 4 sets of 6-pins for the GPU's. Then that leaves room for the SATA and USB/Front panel headers through the remaining slots that aren't covered by the attachable pieces. The reason they aren't just cut in to the panel is because they are going to have to be put on in the middle of the sleeving process. That way, the PSU can be removed by taking off a few pieces instead of pulling out the entire cable management system.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yeah we already worked that out kevin









oh, well i missed it then.


----------



## Thedark1337

hm... Cable management for the mobo tray?


----------



## spRICE

Wow xxbassplayerxx sounds like you know what you're talking about


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
will that second large panel be covering the side of the 5.25" bays? looks like the holes would match...







cant figure out any other option though...









Nope









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Alrighty.

As has been said, the bottom part is the front panel, with the Murdermod style button for the stealthed optical, as you stated you would be considering earlier in the build

The second part goes between the motherboard tray and the optical/hdd area since the stock TJ07 has bad cable management. One cut is for the 24-pin to come through and the other two are for 4 sets of 6-pins for the GPU's. Then that leaves room for the SATA and USB/Front panel headers through the remaining slots that aren't covered by the attachable pieces. The reason they aren't just cut in to the panel is because they are going to have to be put on in the middle of the sleeving process. That way, the PSU can be removed by taking off a few pieces instead of pulling out the entire cable management system.










Genius right there! 100% spot on!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Genius right there! 100% spot on!











Seriously though, that's a brilliant plan. I may have seen it in the pieces, but coming up with something like that is pretty spectacular. I'm really excited to see all of this set up!


----------



## oliverw92

Inspirations for that idea came from project Flow by SnipeeDog, Filtration by Scorchio and PC Beto by P0pe


----------



## Krusher33

I kept trying to find the pieces in the renders.

I saw the video card PCI power socket and immediately thought of one of the metal pieces... but wasn't sure. The one for the 24 power I figured too, but just didn't understand how it is put into plan.

When Bassie said the big piece being the motherboard tray, I had a mental image of it all going together! Freaky stuff when that happens.


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 










oh man that's precision! Love it!


----------



## shnur

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTT! 
Following this one =D


----------



## AnG3L

Very nice and clean mod Oli, I see that your first jigsaw cut was perfect, a tip though : watch your blades cause sometimes when a teeth goes bad that might bend the surface you are working on, you know its like it will grab the aluminum and bend it instead of cutting it. Sorry for not commenting here so often, my free time is filled with so many other "things to do 2", I will be very pleased if you could inform me for updates etc. I would like to show your work through my fan page it will be nice to have you here too my friend :

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/...08833485819784

Peace bro and send me a friend invitation too!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
I kept trying to find the pieces in the renders.

I saw the video card PCI power socket and immediately thought of one of the metal pieces... but wasn't sure. The one for the 24 power I figured too, but just didn't understand how it is put into plan.

When Bassie said the big piece being the motherboard tray, I had a mental image of it all going together! Freaky stuff when that happens.

It isn't actually in the renders









Quote:


Originally Posted by *underdog1425* 
oh man that's precision! Love it!

Thanks























Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTT!
Following this one =D

Glad to have you onboard (thats what she said)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
Very nice and clean mod Oli, I see that your first jigsaw cut was perfect, a tip though : watch your blades cause sometimes when a teeth goes bad that might bend the surface you are working on, you know its like it will grab the aluminum and bend it instead of cutting it. Sorry for not commenting here so often, my free time is filled with so many other "things to do 2", I will be very pleased if you could inform me for updates etc. I would like to show your work through my fan page it will be nice to have you here too my friend :

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/...08833485819784

Peace bro and send me a friend invitation too!









Yeah i have like 3 spare blades for the jig. I'm actually using blades for cutting Ceramics in the jigsaw, i find they work perfectly for thick aluminium, rather than the standard toothed blades.

Yeah sure i'll let you know every few updates that there have been some









i'll add you some time, don't go on FB much though.

Soz if this post is a bit weird, i just been out


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Love the window Oli. Looks very beautiful and clean.


----------



## oliverw92

I would say the same to you but your not a window


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I would say the same to you but your not a window

Lol, I don't even know what to say to that


----------



## shnur

I do! =D


----------



## oliverw92

Wat?


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Wat?


Well, I just sig'ed you guys, it's awesome


----------



## oliverw92

Did i compliment u spider? i hope it wasn't an insult


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Drunken posts, FTW!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Drunken posts, FTW!


----------



## Deagle50ae

O man. That window look fantastic. Time to toss out my V2000 and start over. A+ for you sir!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Love the window Oli. Looks very beautiful and clean.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I would say the same to you but your not a window



Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol, I don't even know what to say to that











Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Wat?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Di d i compliment u spider? i hop it wasn't an insult











LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I didn't take it as an insult Oli







It was rather amusing though! Just like your typing today haha.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I didn't take it as an insult Oli







It was rather amusing though! Just like your typing today haha.

That's the problem with always typing with correct grammar and spelling.

You always get caught.


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## Swiftes

Don't lie Oli, you are always on facebook
















Looking super


----------



## oliverw92

I'm always logged into the chat, but i'm never actually on facebook









Ta


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I'm always logged into the chat, but i'm never actually on facebook









Ta

Heh.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Got a new siggy for you Oli!


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Love the window Oli. Looks very beautiful and clean.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I would say the same to you but your not a window


Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Lol, I don't even know what to say to that










Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Did i compliment u spider? i hope it wasn't an insult



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Drunken posts, FTW!

The bringer of lulz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Don't lie Oli, you are always on facebook
















Looking super









And on MSN.

I kid I kid well not really


----------



## last_exile

wut


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Got a new siggy for you Oli!

Oh dear









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 









The bringer of lulz

And on MSN.

I kid I kid well not really



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *last_exile* 
wut

Lmao don't ask exile


----------



## oliverw92

My laser cut bits just arrived


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
My laser cut bits just arrived









Mister W. is happy again


----------



## mitchbowman

what will it be this time
(just to be prepared)


----------



## oliverw92

That would be telling


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So...

How's it hangin'?


----------



## oliverw92

My picture is hanging on the wall pretty straight thanks.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
My picture is hanging on the wall pretty straight thanks.

Sweet, thanks for keeping me updated.

Speaking of updates, are they incoming?


----------



## oliverw92

Nope. I'm busy lol


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Nope. I'm busy lol


wat


----------



## nafljhy




----------



## Thedark1337




----------



## chrispyslice

Subscribed. This looks like an amazing build, can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done!


----------



## DeadP1xels

Im glad your making steady progress on this when somebody starts a new build soon after one they just finished in generally turns into show and tell for baout 50 pages just showing parts and designs

Looking good


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Nope. I'm busy lol

just remeber a man can only produce around 18 quarts (20.46 litres) in his lifetime... dont waste it all on polarity


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

(I'm going to keep bringing this up until we get updates







)

Also, I think this smiley needs to get used more:


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Also, I think this smiley needs to get used more:











There's never a use for it!


----------



## Striker36

ʇı ǝsn oʇ ǝɹǝɥʍ ʍouʞ ı


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 







ʇı ǝsn oʇ ǝɹǝɥʍ ʍouʞ ı









how tha heck!


----------



## shnur

Ah guys, this thread has been sooo off the main idea it's hilarious!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
Ah guys, this thread has been sooo off the main idea it's hilarious!

well oliver has forsaken us and we are bored and want update NAO!!!! so we come







his thread

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 
how tha heck!









its because im 1337 and a master of google-fu


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
wat

Wat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 









-,-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrispyslice* 
Subscribed. This looks like an amazing build, can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done!









Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadP1xels* 
Im glad your making steady progress on this when somebody starts a new build soon after one they just finished in generally turns into show and tell for baout 50 pages just showing parts and designs

Looking good









Thankyou very much!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord* 
just remeber a man can only produce around 18 quarts (20.46 litres) in his lifetime... dont waste it all on polarity









Ok lmao









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 

















(I'm going to keep bringing this up until we get updates







)

Also, I think this smiley needs to get used more:










N000b









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 







ʇı ǝsn oʇ ǝɹǝɥʍ ʍouʞ ı









Wadda?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
Ah guys, this thread has been sooo off the main idea it's hilarious!

Heh i don't mind









Guy's it's a special day today









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
well oliver has forsaken us and we are bored and want update NAO!!!! so we come







his thread

its because im 1337 and a master of google-fu


----------



## Swiftes

Happy Birthday Oli!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ye, happy birthday mate







dont drink too much xD DO IT AND MAKE US LAUCH


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wait wait wait.

Birthday??


----------



## Starbuck5000

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You get a pwetty window for youw biwfday?


----------



## Thedark1337

Hm how old are you?







Just asking because in USA we have the old tradition of hitting you that many times as old as you are







Unless you update now, your gonna be in a world of pain


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

As far as i know he's now 18 years old


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


As far as i know he's now 18 years old










^^This


----------



## Striker36

i have a present for Oliver 

THIS!

the java secret to my google-fu skills


----------



## oliverw92

ʍopuıʍ ssɐlƃ ɐ ɥƃnoɹɥʇ ɹǝʎɐldssɐq ɥsnd oʇ ƃuıoƃ ɯ,ı

Win









Thanks guys







Ordered one of the GPUs, payed for my RAM (6GB corsair doms CAS7 1600mhz) and payed for my SSD (corsair extreme 64gb). Also ordered my sleeving which shipped today


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

pretty cool mate, things keep on rolin' xD


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Â¡ılo 'ɹǝpıds ǝʞıl ʎʇʇǝɹd s,ʇı ɟı ʎluo


----------



## Striker36

oh god... i created monsters


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


pretty cool mate, things keep on rolin' xD


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Â¡ılo 'ɹǝpıds ǝʞıl ʎʇʇǝɹd s,ʇı ɟı ʎluo










-.-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


oh god... i created monsters


Next update will be entirely upside down


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks









-.-

Next update will be entirely upside down










damn... that's gonna be hard to read... im gonna use my netbook at work and just flip it over


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. then you better remember to put the pictures upside down too.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


haha.. then you better remember to put the pictures upside down too.










lmao...xD
therse an option somewhere to flip the monitor, lets find out...xD


----------



## Krusher33

Fun!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Â¡ılo 'ɹǝpıds ǝʞıl ʎʇʇǝɹd s,ʇı ɟı ʎluo


















Made me laugh!


----------



## last_exile

YES! he ordered his parts! now let's all bug him about updates using semi-harsh words and some gentle linguistic prodding...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *last_exile*


YES! he ordered his parts! now let's all bug him about updates using semi-harsh words and some *gentle linguistic prodding*...












amidoinitrite?


----------



## oliverw92

Neeeeiiiggggh updastes


----------



## CoolPrizes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Neeeeiiiggggh updastes










):


----------



## last_exile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Neeeeiiiggggh updastes



















/me approves this message


----------



## spRICE

That looks cruel.
But yay for updates


----------



## oliverw92

Oui monsieur


----------



## last_exile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 









amidoinitrite?

yesyouare. nʞɐʞıǝʞ ǝɥʇ ɟo ʇɹɐd llɐ s,ʇı


----------



## Thedark1337

ǝɯɐƃ ǝɥʇ ʇsol ʇsnɾ noʎ 'sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ uɐɔ noʎ ɟı


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*









ǝɯɐƃ ǝɥʇ ʇsol ʇsnɾ noʎ 'sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ uɐɔ noʎ ɟı


If you can read this, ihateyou.


----------



## Striker36

i really shouldent have posted that...


----------



## Thedark1337

Vote for STRIKER!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Update ETA?


----------



## oliverw92

Not sure.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Not sure.

Dude. Birthday's over. Back to work!


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah, back to work on revising for exams lol.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Lameeeeee.


----------



## oliverw92

This wednesday i'll be making a quick bench out of acrylic so i can run the rig once it all arrives and not worry about knocking anything off


----------



## oliverw92

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ech-bench.html


----------



## Krusher33

Multitasking, eh?


----------



## oliverw92

I just changed the name of it to something more appropriate


----------



## Krusher33

Funny thing is that I had the taps playing in my head and then Tator Tot posted it, lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Funny thing is that I had the taps playing in my head and then Tator Tot posted it, lol.












Fear me

I lurk

In your threads

and in your minds

sammich


----------



## Krusher33

Ha ha ha. Who doesn't lurk?

Edit: Is that ham on the sammich?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

<-- Guilty of lurking.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Ha ha ha. Who doesn't lurk?

Edit: Is that ham on the sammich?


Corned Beef.


----------



## Krusher33

Looked at pic again and now I'm hungry.







Dinner in an hour and a half.


----------



## t-ramp

I need to get internet on my computer at home so I can peruse these threads. I feel rushed between classes at school and can't fully experience the humor here. Lots of fun missed, I'm sure.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing how POLARity turns out.


----------



## oliverw92

It's like being in a Syr thread in here, so much ot









Thankyou very much trampton


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


It's like being in a Syr thread in here, so much ot









Thankyou very much trampton










Just act like CR and crack a whip every time we go OT, post a lot of these:







, and also claim to hate OCN often.


----------



## oliverw92

I don't care about it lol, it's entertaining. Just keep it clean


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 









Fear me

I lurk

In your threads

and in your minds

sammich

Sudo make me a ham sandwich

.... That was a delicious ham sandwich. Hi OLI, no you can't have my sandwich unless you update


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Sudo make me a ham sandwich

.... That was a delicious ham sandwich. Hi OLI, no you can't have my sandwich unless you update









I feel bad for sudo. He does stuff for everyone and they never say thank you! Can you imagine how long it takes to gather updates for _every single program?!_ And people just move on with their lives like nothing happened.


----------



## Thedark1337




----------



## cookies4breakfast

It's people like Oliver that make me love computers. Thanks for the amazing pictures!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cookies4breakfast*


It's people like Oliver that make me love computers. Thanks for the amazing pictures!


It's people like Oliver that make me love wi... Yeah... computers.


----------



## Krusher33

You know you're an OCN modder when there's so much OT in your thread.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

'Tis a good thing he doesn't care... Because then I'd do it anyway and he would actually get mad!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cookies4breakfast* 
It's people like Oliver that make me love computers. Thanks for the amazing pictures!

Wow, thanks







Means alot! Alot more than the OT from bassplayer...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Wow, thanks







Means alot! Alot more than the OT from bassplayer...


----------



## GekzOverlord

BEEEEER!!!!... anoyne wanna join?? i think ill be seeing double visiuon by th etime thes an update


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord* 
BEEEEER!!!!... anoyne wanna join?? i think ill be seeing double visiuon by th etime thes an update

lol sounds like you've already got a head start on the beer


----------



## oliverw92

Update #13 - 6/05/2010

Sorry for the lack of updates! I have been extremely busy with other stuffs


















Something very special arrived from the states!










This is an IandH StealthRes. It is like a deluxe version of the EK Multioption.










The main difference is that you can't see the screw thread of the tube/end caps unlike the EK one. This also means that you can fill it up past the top of the clear tube, meaning you don't see the waterline.



















These are the clamps. Powdercoated metal with a rubber coating on the jaws.










The jaws are spring loaded to hold the tube in place.



















Where did they come from...










Everyone should know what this means! Its MDPC-butter-jelly-time


















I've gone for black sleeve, white heatshrink.










40m of the stuff.










Yeah the quality doesn't need explaining!










Om nom nom nom nom!










Once upon a time in Bitspower Land, an army of evil compressions was forming!










One day they ganged up on two helpless passthrough fittings, demanding them to reveal the secret of how to get 'Bitspower' written on you!










Suddenly, the Bitspower Monster burst out and came to save the passthrough fittings!










The compressions were terrified and fell over!










'Fear the almighty Bitspower Dragon!'










Up it reared on its hind legs...










And with that the compression fittings ran away for their lives!










The two passthroughs lived happily ever after and went on to have lots of little babies.










However what of the dragon. It grew and grew until it was huge!










It got so big, that it turned evil, and the compressions came back to save the day!










They circled the dragon, attacking from all sides with stop fittings...










Until finally, the dragon was slain!

The end.

P.S. Thanks Bitspower


----------



## Krusher33

Cool dragon story.


----------



## brafish

Looks awesome. Excellent choice of sleeving. Every time I come to your thread I somewhat regret the choice of going air because of the extra creativity it allows.

Where's Nils' drawing?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

EPIC STORY WIN!!! i was giggling like a little girl. hahahahaha great photos too


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Cool dragon story.

Cool dragon story bro









Quote:


Originally Posted by *brafish* 
Looks awesome. Excellent choice of sleeving. Every time I come to your thread I somewhat regret the choice of going air because of the extra creativity it allows.

Where's Nils' drawing?









It would be confusing to other people - it's a bit weird unless you know the private joke









Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
EPIC STORY WIN!!! i was giggling like a little girl. hahahahaha great photos too


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
EPIC STORY WIN!!! i was giggling like a little girl. hahahahaha great photos too









this xD
had a little fun over here...


----------



## nolonger

Show us the drawing!







To me it seems like the main reason people go liquid cooling is because of how clean and professional you can make it look. Can't wait to see this fitting into place!


----------



## GekzOverlord

Ran out of beer Doh!

anyways!

Is there gonna be a sequel.. a prequel ?
where did the compressions come from? is there a story about this power... common!!! i want answers!! i hate cliff hangers :'(


----------



## GOTFrog

That was a super sexy Dragon, wow. I'm sad that they killed it.


----------



## repo_man

Never, in a thousand years, would I have ever expected to come into this thread and see a water-fitting dragon...










Oli, you're something else mate!


----------



## spRICE

Fittings...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

cool story bro.









epic fitting collection though.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

ahahaha, that was hilarious







best story ever.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


this xD
had a little fun over here...




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Show us the drawing!







To me it seems like the main reason people go liquid cooling is because of how clean and professional you can make it look. Can't wait to see this fitting into place!


Noes, no drawing









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


Ran out of beer Doh!

anyways!

Is there gonna be a sequel.. a prequel ?
where did the compressions come from? is there a story about this power... common!!! i want answers!! i hate cliff hangers :'(


Perhaps...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


That was a super sexy Dragon, wow. I'm sad that they killed it.


But did it die...?

DUN DUN DUN!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Never, in a thousand years, would I have ever expected to come into this thread and see a water-fitting dragon...










Oli, you're something else mate!










Thanks repo!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Fittings...










OM nom nom nom nom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


cool story bro.









epic fitting collection though.


I was waiting for one of them









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


ahahaha, that was hilarious







best story ever.


Evar


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I vote that you change the thread title to "POLARity and Storytime".


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


I vote that you change the thread title to "POLARity and Storytime".










THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Nice dragon. The components look awesome too!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow Oli.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yeah the quality doesn't need explaining!


You're not wrong, they look perfect!

Laughed my ass off at the story btw


----------



## nafljhy

that was an awesome story!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Oli, I'm not sure if you've seen, but we're really battling with EVGA in the Chimp Challenge... Your i7 would be a great help! We need all the points we can get.

Any chance you want to hook that little bugger up for a few days and churn out some points for the CC?


----------



## Lord Xeb

OMG! HAWT HAWT HAWT!!!!

More pl0x?


----------



## Thedark1337

Cool story bro literally







Please show us the picture ?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


I vote that you change the thread title to "POLARity and Storytime".










Lmao









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob*


Nice dragon. The components look awesome too!



Ta Rob









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Wow Oli.





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


You're not wrong, they look perfect!

Laughed my ass off at the story btw




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


that was an awesome story!



















I shall do more









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Oli, I'm not sure if you've seen, but we're really battling with EVGA in the Chimp Challenge... Your i7 would be a great help! We need all the points we can get.

Any chance you want to hook that little bugger up for a few days and churn out some points for the CC?


Yeah that aint gonna happen







My ssd is dead, my PSU is dead and took out the SATA controller on my mobo so i can't install an OS, and ebuyer sent me a non-reference 5850. FUUUUUUUUUU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


OMG! HAWT HAWT HAWT!!!!

More pl0x?


Not for a few days - i'm very busy.


----------



## Lord Xeb

*cries*


----------



## GekzOverlord

sorry i have to do this... i saw this and thought this was an awesome place to put it.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Oli's techbench thread would have been better since it has officially (a moderator did it) become the reincarnation of the OT section until we get moarrrrr updates.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Oli's techbench thread would have been better since it has officially (a moderator did it) become the reincarnation of the OT section until we get moarrrrr updates.


ahh sweeet... i never knew that.. thanks for the info xD... if only i can move my post Ack!

time for me to reveal a project of my own i think hmmm


----------



## kga92

I think a mod might move this thread in the off-topic section soon


----------



## oliverw92

Better not, i had to pay $79 to have my thread in the sponsored worklog section!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


I think a mod might move this thread in the off-topic section soon










Are you kidding me? You need to take a peek at some other threads. Like Syrillian's Scarab for example. It's 2400 posts, lol. And there are others worst than that.

Off-topic discussions are good as long as it's clean and fun.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Are you kidding me?

Yes.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


Yes.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Oli's techbench thread would have been better since it has officially (a moderator did it) become the reincarnation of the OT section until we get moarrrrr updates.


I have no idea who or what you are talking about.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Are you kidding me? You need to take a peek at some other threads. Like Syrillian's Scarab for example. It's 2400 posts, lol. And there are others worst than that.

Off-topic discussions are good as long as it's clean and fun.


LOL, Syr's Scarab - "Two thousand posts, three updates."









love you Syr!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord* 
sorry i have to do this... i saw this and thought this was an awesome place to put it.


















LOL thats hilarious.
It makes sense too!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


LOL thats hilarious.
It makes sense too!


You're hilarious!

But you don't make sense









EDIT: Interesting post to get repped for...


----------



## Crucial09

Lol why did you give me one?


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Better not, i had to pay $79 to have my thread in the sponsored worklog section!

You will be happy to know then that they apparently just dropped the price to $29.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah i know, thanks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Lol why did you give me one?


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


You will be happy to know then that they apparently just dropped the price to $29.


Ooo niiice... +rep
definetly good to know if i somehow get my project on the ball and sponsored


----------



## scottath

any more updates there oliver?


----------



## cs_maan

Compression fittings









When I got mine I couldn't look away, they're so sexy. Except mine aren't black but oh well.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*












Are you high?


----------



## Killhouse

Looking great Oli







Cant wait to see more!

*INSERT RANDOM JUNK TO MAKE THIS POST OFFTOPIC, AS FITTING THE THREAD*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Are you high?


Negatory Ghostrider.

However, were you not the one the repped me for that post? The rep just said, "NO"...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
any more updates there oliver?

Perhaps, i did a tiny bit of work today, it turned out quite good though - I think i have solved the issue of the hard drives vibrating completely (it involves neoprene and grommets







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 







Compression fittings









When I got mine I couldn't look away, they're so sexy. Except mine aren't black but oh well.

<3 Compressions









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
Looking great Oli







Cant wait to see more!

*INSERT RANDOM JUNK TO MAKE THIS POST OFFTOPIC, AS FITTING THE THREAD*

Lmao thanks K


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Negatory Ghostrider.

However, were you not the one the repped me for that post? The rep just said, "NO"...

Lol i don't remember that.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Lol i don't remember that.

Did you happen to be in a state of mind that might lead one to puke all over a keyboard or possibly compare a certain Kiwi to a window?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Did you happen to be in a state of mind that might lead one to puke all over a keyboard or possibly compare a certain Kiwi to a window?


No. I don't believe so, how ever my perception of reality was impaired at the time.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


No. I don't believe so, how ever my perception of reality was impaired at the time.






































(I've only recently started replying with just smilies... but it seems Oli's threads bring out the best in me!)


----------



## spRICE




----------



## mcpetrolhead

subbed.

Also when are we getting more updates?

EDIT:
could you also update the original post, it took me ages to find the last 3 updates


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


subbed.

Also when are we getting more updates?

EDIT:
could you also update the original post, *it took me ages to find the last 3 updates*


because this thread it almost at epic status









now back off topic:

so how are you planing on fixing that problem your having with the EL sheet on the floor?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


subbed.

Also when are we getting more updates?

EDIT:
could you also update the original post, it took me ages to find the last 3 updates


Yeah i'll do that at some point.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


because this thread it almost at epic status









now back off topic:

so how are you planing on fixing that problem your having with the EL sheet on the floor?


By not using the EL panel most likely. I have something being made at the moment.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

That EL plate looks awesome though.

Perhaps you could put it underneath the motherboard, that way there will be a glow coming form beneath it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


By not using the EL panel most likely. I have something being made at the moment.



hehe ship it to the US?









im intrigued now... want more updateige...


----------



## oliverw92

The EL panel looks awesome in the few pics i showed you, however that is mostly due to my photos lol. The picture of it in the case - the window is making it look better than it actually is. As soon as you put anything on the panel, it gives off a pink tinge will looks really bad. The panel also has a very blue tone to it - i need a much more 'daylight' effect. The panel also gives off a really really annoying hum.

Behind the motherboard, I already have some ideas







They will be revealed within time!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

you can send the panel to me then








i'll find a good use for it.


----------



## Striker36

you jerks stole my motherboard glow idea...... i posted that same thing (only with orange/red EL wire) like a week ago on my log lol


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I have had that idea for my next build for a long long time, except i was just planning to use lots of LEDs.

By the way striker i am addicted to your build log.


----------



## oliverw92

Quite a few people have done behind-motherboard lighting, it looks great when done right. I'm still not sure if i will, if i do it will use SMD led tape most likely.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Quite a few people have done behind-motherboard lighting, it looks great when done right. I'm still not sure if i will, if i do it will use SMD led tape most likely.

Your secret plan has been revealed!
how did you glue the two pieces of window together? It looks great though.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
I have had that idea for my next build for a long long time, except i was just planning to use lots of LEDs.

By the way striker i am addicted to your build log.

THANKS! i hope it doesn't disappoint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Quite a few people have done behind-motherboard lighting, it looks great when done right. I'm still not sure if i will, if i do it will use SMD led tape most likely.

yea my idea is still in the works... i may change it. i just decided to use the EL wire as i got 5 feet of it for next to nothing... and it was one of those buys that you have no idea why your getting it, only that you know you want it









but yea. LEDs would be allot brighter and better for the indirect lighting that we are talking about here... maby ill have to make a couple changes...


----------



## oliverw92

TBH i probably won't illuminate under the motherboard - the floor is going to be the main lighting point.


----------



## oliverw92

Update #14 - 24/05/2010










Got a new toy - Canon EFS 60mm f2.8 Macro!










I remade all the hard drive trays - I wasn't happy with the original design and I also realised there would be masses of vibration.










To solve the vibration issues all the holes have rubber grommets in them (this also elevates the hard drives meaning they don't actually rest on the acrylic at all and the screws that go into them don't touch the acrylic either). I have also lined the edges of the base of the plates with neoprene. This creates a tight friction fit between the rails and the tray.










I'm hoping this should be enough!










Here is a 2.5" drive mounted on one of the trays.










The drive doesn't actually make direct contact with the acrylic.










And with a full size drive on.










Quick test fit - these are all just test drives so i can check dimensions etc.




























Bought an SSD second hand a few weeks back. It died unfortunately so i sent it off for an RMA, got a brand new one back!










It's a Corsair Extreme 64GB (Indilinx Controller)










Tightening it onto a drive tray





































Got some laser cutting by a friend. This is a plate i have had done to tidy up cable management and also mount the res on.










The use of these holes will all become clear!










Still got to cut out some holes in the mobo tray - the new Dremel I got back from repair was dead on arrival!










Pretty tight fit with the hard drive bays!










And with the res installed.










Should be getting some white tops for the res at some point.










Here is the plate behind the motherboard tray.










Hmmm why am I installing the CD drive...










Oh yeah that's why! This is my custom faceplate that stealths an FC5 and a CD Drive.



















This tab is the button for the CD drive - inspiration taken from MurderMod.










Here is the blank installed over the CD drive.

And to fill the gap for the fan controller, Lamptron have joined the project! They are sending me V2 of their FC5 fan controller, which fixes the viewing angle issues of the first version.


----------



## tht-kid

Looking good Oliver!
Cant wait for the next update already


----------



## oliverw92

You guys should also check out my side project, Clemens - http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ech-bench.html


----------



## Krusher33

Good to hear you're getting the V2 of the FC-5.

By the way, good call on re-doing the drive bays. Nothing like keeping the wife happy with a quiet case. Err... I mean you happy.


----------



## oliverw92

I'm 17







No wife lmao


----------



## Krusher33

Piece of advice then: Keep the wife happy and you don't die.

Explained this to a gamer once. He didn't understand what I meant by keeping the wife happy. So I explained to him that it's much like a game. You gain points when you make her happy, and you lose points when you ticked her off. The object of the game? Keep the number of points above zero or "Game Over".


----------



## oliverw92

Lol ok i will keep that in mind


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Nice one Oli


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Good stuff Oli. I know what those 24 holes are for lol







Nice new toy too!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Oh wow...this will be godly. It will be tough to top mini-me, but this might just do it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Oh wow...this will be godly. It will be tough to top mini-me, but this might just do it.


Heck yeah! Oli= mod god.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Heck yeah! Oli= mod god.


Pretty good with a camera as well...see him over in the Photography section often, usually snapping shots of his drool-worthy hardware.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awsome update Oliver








Im happy to hear that the rma turned out good


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob*


Nice one Oli


Ta Bob









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Good stuff Oli. I know what those 24 holes are for lol







Nice new toy too!










It's an awesome lens.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Oh wow...this will be godly. It will be tough to top mini-me, but this might just do it.


I think i can top it







This pc is going to be 100% perfect - every corner of it will be perfect.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Heck yeah! Oli= mod god.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Pretty good with a camera as well...see him over in the Photography section often, usually snapping shots of his drool-worthy hardware.


Why thankyou









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Awsome update Oliver








Im happy to hear that the rma turned out good









If you ask me he'll sleeve the 24pin mobo cable and guide them all trough these holes, but i bet you figured that out yourselve...









Lol, didnt see the next page, my bad...xD


Yeah thats what i'm doing









Mobo is being collected tomorrow, should hear by the end of the week whats what.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Ta Bob









Yeah thats what i'm doing










Lol, i missed a few posts and an edit, so my post was a bit pointless...xD


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Piece of advice then: Keep the wife happy and you don't die.

Explained this to a gamer once. He didn't understand what I meant by keeping the wife happy. So I explained to him that it's much like a game. You gain points when you make her happy, and you lose points when you ticked her off. The object of the game? Keep the number of points above zero or "Game Over".


Happy wife = Happy life


----------



## oliverw92

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ech-bench.html

Everyone should check out Clemens btw - took some good photos of it today rather than the crappy point and shoot ones.


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Good stuff Oli. I know what those 24 holes are for lol







Nice new toy too!


motherboard cable management


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I think i can top it







This pc is going to be 100% perfect - every corner of it will be perfect.

If it does turn out that way, I will nom you for MDPC. (sounds like I'm going to eat you for a strange meal haha)


----------



## oliverw92

Hehe thanks spider (nomnomnomnomnom)


----------



## Th0m0_202

OMG! you bastard! how dare you make us all soo jealous! lol. minime and polarity are friggin sweet as! im most likely gonna mod my 690 II advanced and stealth it all out like this but not to this quality.. updates??


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
OMG! you bastard! how dare you make us all soo jealous! lol. minime and polarity are friggin sweet as! im most likely gonna mod my 690 II advanced and stealth it all out like this but not to this quality.. updates??

Do it! We need more 690 II mods


----------



## oliverw92

We do actually, they can look glorius with a bit of TLC!

Thanks Th0m0


----------



## Th0m0_202

im sooo damn torn between that case and the fractal r2! i like them both but no one has the r2... im gonna need a ton of cooling (im not gonna oc anything....) probably get the 690 II tho. more updates pleaze!!!?? how did you get sponsored and those wc blocks friggin own! great stuff from ek!


----------



## oliverw92

I like the R2 alot, i would get that over the 690 II personally. No updates sorry


----------



## repo_man

*comes in with tea and scones*

Oh hai!


----------



## prosser13

Get off my tea and scones!

HENRY!!!!!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Get off my tea and scones!

HENRY!!!!!


Where IS Henry?! The floor here is simply a mess. This cannot be tolerated. HENRY!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*









im sooo damn torn between that case and the fractal r2! i like them both but no one has the r2... im gonna need a ton of cooling (im not gonna oc anything....) probably get the 690 II tho. more updates pleaze!!!?? how did you get sponsored and those wc blocks friggin own! great stuff from ek!


I'll have one soon








With lots of cooling. It'll be modded like i never did before...xD


----------



## Th0m0_202

^^ lol. oliver i agree with you. but the cm has alot mor potential to be modded. and is a better choice for an aussie with the heat all year round..... ;( gonna sub this.


----------



## oliverw92

Opinions on this mounting system for my DDCs? The black cylinders are made of rubber.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Oli I'm so sorry, but for some reason your use of the word rubber brought back memories of a hilarious condom campaign in my country









And I can't say this without feeling awkward either, but I do like your mounting system.


----------



## oliverw92

Hahaa







That made me chuckle!

Story about 'rubbers' - my mum is an art teacher. Years ago she started a new job at an international school, where there are loads of americans. First class of her first day, 'right girls, get out your rubbers'.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Hahaa







That made me chuckle!

Story about 'rubbers' - my mum is an art teacher. Years ago she started a new job at an international school, where there are loads of americans. First class of her first day, 'right girls, get out your rubbers'.












Cool story, Bro









Seriously...


----------



## oliverw92

She wondered why they all laughed at her when she said it.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
^^ lol. oliver i agree with you. but the cm has alot mor potential to be modded. and is a better choice for an aussie with the heat all year round..... ;( gonna sub this.

Your avatar... Does that vanity plate say LSU?


----------



## nafljhy

hahahaha!

as for the mounting mechanism, i think it should work fine if the screws are deep enough.







i say while you're at it, remove the tabs off the pumps to give it a cleaner look?


----------



## oliverw92

I'm not sure about removing the tabs. It would require the shells of the DDC's to then be painted. I'll have to think about that one


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Thanks for the sig, Spider


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Thanks for the sig, Spider










Ahahaha, no worries


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I'm not sure about removing the tabs. It would require the shells of the DDC's to then be painted. I'll have to think about that one









Just put some rubber pieces up under there too.. You can never overmount something.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*


Just put some rubber pieces up under there too.. You can never overmount something.


Under the pumps? There's no need, the base of the pumps don't touch anything.


----------



## spRICE

What is a rubber in the UK?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


What is a rubber in the UK?


Eraser.


----------



## nzgroller

that mounting looks fine, good luck with it


----------



## spRICE

OH








That makes sense...


----------



## tOb3o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Eraser.


Nah it's still a rubber


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tOb3o* 
Nah it's still a rubber

You're a rubber


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


You're a rubber










Ohhhhh, burn!


----------



## Krusher33

Stop yer blubber about rubber.


----------



## Thedark1337

stop flubbering your blubber


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Okay so now you all sound like a pack of whales *****ing at each other in under-water high school or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm sorry, can you repeat that? All I heard was "mubber-mubber, mubber mubber mubber, mubber, mubber, mubber"


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


I'm sorry, can you repeat that? All I heard was "mubber-mubber, mubber mubber mubber, mubber, mubber, mubber"


eipc.......

im sorry Krissy but i loled


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


eipc.......

im sorry Krissy but i loled


Haha, so did I tbh


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
I'm sorry, can you repeat that? All I heard was "mubber-mubber, mubber mubber mubber, mubber, mubber, mubber"

And *that* is how you get yourself into my signature.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
And *that* is how you get yourself into my signature.

funny how the things that make it into your sig always seem to have to do with spider.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
funny how the things that make it into your sig always seem to have to do with spider. 

And Oli


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
funny how the things that make it into your sig always seem to have to do with spider. 

inorite? haha.


----------



## oliverw92

bassplayer is bi, bassplayer is bi!


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Do it! We need more 690 II mods









I plan on doing something with my ADV II when it arrives here today! woooooooooooooo

Nothing as PRO as oli though, because i have not go the acces to cool machines or the skill


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
And *that* is how you get yourself into my signature.

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Thedark1337

Wut? All i heard was Quack Quack Quack


----------



## Lord Xeb

e-e My mom is going to be so pissed when she sees this because I just flooded the room with jizz....


----------



## oliverw92

Ok don't do what you did to Xien's thread with this lol, as much as i love you Xeb, the 'jizz' thing is getting a bit old now!


----------



## oliverw92

Update #15 - 06/06/2010










Decided to take some overall pics of the case to give you a general idea of what stage the PC is at. I have also now finished up the motherboard tray except for one more hole, and I realised today one of my cuts is SO not straight.










My new lens makes the TJ07 look soooo sweet






















































































































That's all folks!


----------



## Striker36

looks incredible as always!


----------



## Tator Tot

Looks Great Ollie!









By the way, I'm not sure if anyone has asked (this thread moves way to fast) but those holes on that plate you have the res mounted too, are for PSU wires correct?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


e-e My mom is going to be so pissed when she sees this because I just flooded the room with jizz....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Ok don't do what you did to Xien's thread with this lol, as much as i love you Xeb, the 'jizz' thing is getting a bit old now!


For real... I used the jizzed statement one time and then I was done, and that was many months ago.

Awesome updates as always. I'm really seeing the end results and it looks to be spectacular.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
looks incredible as always!

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Looks Great Ollie!









By the way, I'm not sure if anyone has asked (this thread moves way to fast) but those holes on that plate you have the res mounted too, are for PSU wires correct?

Yeah all the holes are for cables









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
For real... I used the jizzed statement one time and then I was done, and that was many months ago.

Awesome updates as always. I'm really seeing the end results and it looks to be spectacular.

Thankyou krusher!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
bassplayer is bi, bassplayer is bi!









See below.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I have also now finished up the motherboard tray except for one more hole, and I realised today one of my cuts is SO not straight.

You're SO not straight.


----------



## oliverw92

Ha ha ha

No.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Ha ha ha

No.


----------



## oliverw92

Thinking about cutting off the fan holders on the hard drive bays - I can't see them helping too much really and i don't like the look.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

looks pretty awsome Oliver








I wish i had your camera+skills over here, ive got a case that needs some attention....


----------



## oliverw92

Hahaha







Have you fixed that up yet?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Hahaha







Have you fixed that up yet?

Working on it. Did the mobotray, plus the red ccfl on the bottom. Sleeved a few cables and thought out a lot of things..
If things go as planned i'll have 3 days to work on it this week. So that should be enough time to finish it


----------



## oliverw92

Sick


----------



## luke997

Amazing build oliwer92, quality is outstanding!

It must be like a dream toy store with all those nice things, CNC, cutters


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks luke, same for your build! Yeah it is very fun


----------



## Lord Xeb

OMG! I think my eyes just melted from the awesome.


----------



## scottath

wow i want a decent camera......makes your case look great.

i love the pin holes for the power cables mate - will look very good.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Xeb :0

scottath - that's because it is great







Thanks


----------



## Lord Xeb

This thing is going to have probably some of the neatest cabling EVER! Well, next to PrometheusCU


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
That's all folks!

Not bad for a hangover


----------



## oliverw92

Lol Killhouse


----------



## Lord Xeb

Can you imagine this:

"At computex, company Oliver Computing showcases POLARity, a new top of the line gaming computer for elitists and enthusiasts alike. The chicks are hot but the case is even hotter. Our camera actually fried because of the shear awesome this computer was giving off. Pictures will be after the break."

Oh, and Oliver, I would put you up in the group where Sryillian and the others reside.


----------



## nzgroller

my god, this is just so nice, i read all posts from your last 4 updates, it's just so good,

i enjoyed that story about the bitspower fittings,

i like the use of the WCUK 480mm rad stand

oh i can't wait for mooooaaaarrr! updates


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzgroller* 
my god, this is just so nice, i read all posts from your last 4 updates, it's just so good,

i enjoyed that story about the bitspower fittings,

i like the use of the WCUK 480mm rad stand

oh i can't wait for mooooaaaarrr! updates

ARG GOT TO BE A GRAMMAR NAZI!!!!

Quote:

My God, this is just so nice. I have read all the posts for the past 4 updates and it's just so good.

I enjoyed the story about the bitspower fittings.
I like the use of the WCUK 480mm rad stand.

Oh, I can't wait for mooooaaaarrr updates!

Sorry e-e it was just driving me nuts.

<.< But I do agree it is going to be quite nice onces it is done.


----------



## oliverw92

THankyou very much guys, it means alot


----------



## Thedark1337

Awesome update.

Xeb get out of the Jizz state


----------



## Lord Xeb

But but


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Looking good. You must be nearly done with exams now leaving plenty of time for modding?


----------



## oliverw92

Nope another 3 weeks, then i have two hectic weeks of music stuff (i'm playing bass at Wimbledon Tennis in the first week, then rehearsing and performing at the National Music for Youth competition in the second) and moving house at the same time to Devon, 200 miles away. However after that, let the modding commence (with a distinct lack of equipment like laser cutters, belt sanders etc







- i won't even have a pillar drill


----------



## Killhouse

Back to the Dremel and elbow grease - I hope I wont have to use them again for my next build... Depends how easy it is to pass of a computer case as relevant to marine engineering


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Nope another 3 weeks, then i have two hectic weeks of music stuff (i'm playing bass at Wimbledon Tennis in the first week, then rehearsing and performing at the National Music for Youth competition in the second) and moving house at the same time to Devon, 200 miles away. However after that, let the modding commence (with a distinct lack of equipment like laser cutters, belt sanders etc







- i won't even have a pillar drill









That sucks


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Nope another 3 weeks, then i have two hectic weeks of music stuff (i'm playing bass at Wimbledon Tennis in the first week, then rehearsing and performing at the National Music for Youth competition in the second) and moving house at the same time to Devon, 200 miles away. However after that, let the modding commence (with a distinct lack of equipment like laser cutters, belt sanders etc







- i won't even have a pillar drill









You poor thing, you'll have to use regular old hand tools and 'broke modders' tools like the rest of us!







Seriously though, dang, I'd hate to leave the laser cutter. You sure you can't fit it in the trunk or something?


----------



## oliverw92

I'm sure my school would have something to say if i steal their laser cutter







I have already abused it enough already! (used it to cut 20mm acrylic when it is only meant for max 8mm


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I'm sure my school would have something to say if i steal their laser cutter







I have already abused it enough already! (used it to cut 20mm acrylic when it is only meant for max 8mm


You're one of my heroes Oli, even if you are British.


----------



## oliverw92

I created plasma once too - if you laser cut over a piece of mdf you already laser cut. Was quite cool except we had to evacuate the workshop because of the smoke


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


You're one of my heroes Oli, even if you are *a* British.










For some reason, the fix just seems more appropriate to me


----------



## oliverw92

No that is like saying 'the fermi'


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


For some reason, the fix just seems more appropriate to me










But "a" then makes "British" an adjective that modifies nothing. Before "British" modifies "you" (which is Oli). There would have to be something after "British" if you include the "a". Ie "Even if you are a british weirdo."


----------



## oliverw92

You could say 'even if you are a brit'


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


You could say 'even if you are a brit'


But then Brit becomes more of a proper grouping noun for British people than an adjective for non-affiliated people.


----------



## Thedark1337

oh my grammar lessons in Oli's thread?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


No that is like saying 'the fermi'


That's what I was going for









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


But "a" then makes "British" an adjective that modifies nothing. Before "British" modifies "you" (which is Oli). There would have to be something after "British" if you include the "a". Ie "Even if you are a british weirdo."











Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


You could say 'even if you are a brit'


It wasn't supposed to be grammatically correct! I thought it just fit the situation better


----------



## oliverw92

Correct british/spelling or i'll edit it into your posts guys!


----------



## prosser13

You can't do that! (can you?)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Correct british/spelling or i'll edit it into your posts guys!










DUN DUN DUN!!!!!!!!!!1

by the way, I like the color of your build.


----------



## oliverw92

I'm a case mod editor - i can edit posts in the case mod section







Not yours though *grumble*

Thanks Tator


----------



## Krusher33

Whoah... when did that happen? And Tator too...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

wat
wat
wat
wat
wat
wat
wat

Just happened?


----------



## oliverw92

It only just happened like 30 minutes ago


----------



## Krusher33

Wow! That's totally cool! Congrats guys!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
It only just happened like 30 minutes ago

o
o
o
o
o
o
o

kay.










Congrats bud


----------



## oliverw92

I want 'u's in those 'colour's people!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I want 'u's in those 'colour's people!

Ha ha ha... make me!


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

All of that beautiful rep gone XD. Where do you buy your Acrylic that is not see through? I love the soft looks of that stuff. I am going to be modding my Lian-Li and i want something two work with that is easy and doesn't look bad







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I'm a case mod editor - i can edit posts in the case mod section







Not yours though *grumble*

Thanks Tator


















I love POLARity's Color.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Whoah... when did that happen? And Tator too...


I applied/was nominated not to long ago, but I had no idea Ollie was joining the team as well till today when I got the PM









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I want 'u's in those 'colour's people!


Everyone that spells Color the correct way, will get a free ticket to the Willy Wonka's AMD/ATi Factory.


----------



## oliverw92

I buy mine from a shop in the uk called Plastic Online. In the US you can get it from either Lowes, Tapp Plastic or if you are desperate, Home Depot. Thanks


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Everyone that spells Color the correct way, will get a free ticket to the Willy Wonka's AMD/ATi Factory.


Ha ha ha... I wuv u.

The battle has begun.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Thanks oliver, that was exactly what i was looking for







. I have Tap plastics bookmarked now







.

Polarity is looking awesome.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Nope another 3 weeks, then i have two hectic weeks of music stuff (i'm playing bass at Wimbledon Tennis in the first week, then rehearsing and performing at the National Music for Youth competition in the second) and moving house at the same time to Devon, 200 miles away. However after that, let the modding commence (with a distinct lack of equipment like laser cutters, belt sanders etc







- i won't even have a pillar drill









You play cello right?

And congrats on being a mod mod.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah, and bass guitar and drums. Bass has kinda taken over


----------



## spRICE

Yeah bass is fun to play.


----------



## oliverw92

Just about to buy a new one (second hand, but has had barely any use) - Crafter Congress 5 string fretless


















I am also getting some black strings for it - it's gonna look sooo ninja


----------



## spRICE

Sick I also saw some red strings that would look even better than black ones







Can't remember what brand because I saw them at a music convention (NAMM) a couple years ago. But for a fretless I would use flatwound strings. Unless you found some flatwound black strings







.


----------



## oliverw92

Black nylon flatwound







He is including the stock strings too incase i don't like the feel of Nylon (only ever used metal ones)


----------



## pcnoob1

oh no
i know your going to end up building a acrylic bass now
or maybe just the smallest one


----------



## oliverw92

Hehe









Just applied JB Weld to a mess up on the top of the case. 24 hour wait now


----------



## spRICE

Nylon bass strings? Blasphemy!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Nylon bass strings? Blasphemy!










Agreed.

It's all about the DR Sunbeams









Or Warwick EMP's... total polar opposites, but my two favorites anyway.


----------



## oliverw92

No they are Nylon wrapped - not solid nylon lol.


----------



## oliverw92

Update #15 - 06/06/2010










Time to fix this mistake! This happened when my dremel broke ages ago - the carbide bit grabbed when it died and dragged itself along the top.










Yeah, not pretty!










Bring on the JB Weld.





































At the time of posting this is still has about another 13 hours of curing until I can sand it back down.










Here is a picture from one of the first updates in the log - the custom hard drive bay. I am not happy with that grill on it - too blocky and clumsy.










So i dremelled it off and polished all the edges up!




























Cheeky revision break before installing it.










And a quick check on the JB Weld - it is now touch dry.










I think this looks much better than before - doesn't break it up too much. I think it will look great with 4 identical Samsung F3's in there and an SSD in the top one.




























Now there really won't be any work until the weekend - exam mode!


----------



## repo_man

Awesome work my friend (as if it's ever -not- great work), still eagerly watching this.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats a nice update Oliver. Would you like to pay me a visit if you have some time left? I have some acrylic that needs some polishing...








Kidding, you did a nice job on that polishing though


----------



## oliverw92

Haha thanks repo









Lmao Bassie


----------



## Tator Tot

Mmmmm that's some sexy work.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

oooooooooooooo...

I like.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Mmmmm that's some sexy work.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


oooooooooooooo...

I like.










I think it makes the case alot more open having the hard drives like that.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Shiny


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hey, separable variables... if only all differential equations where that easy... (Laplace transforms can rot in hell)


----------



## oliverw92

Lol


----------



## shadow19935

I gotta ask, how can you afford all this, besides the sponsors?







Looking epic as usuall. Well done oliver.


----------



## oliverw92

Gigs, savings, making tech benches


----------



## spRICE

Gigs surprisingly add up quite well don't they?
I paid for all of my computer that way.


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


hey, separable variables... if only all differential equations where that easy... (Laplace transforms can rot in hell)


^^^ This

While I got an A in Calcs 1-3 and Differential equations, you can rest assured I do not miss them at all.


----------



## void

Just read the log form start to finish, awesome work so far!

Can't wait for more updates


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks void


----------



## Lord Xeb

When your done, can you clone it so I can has and salivate over it?


----------



## oliverw92

No lol









Just sanded down the JB Weld, looks pretty good


----------



## Lord Xeb

Jail Bait weld? That sounds hot!


----------



## Thedark1337

The most fail post ever has been done. J/K









OT:







I want your case


----------



## Killhouse

Everyone loves seperable differential equations! Enjoy that while it lasts









Oh and nice case I guess








(definetely an improvement on the HD's)


----------



## CULLEN

Hand down! Dopest mod I've ever seen!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


Hand down! Dopest mod I've ever seen!


[singing]

Hands down this is the best (case) I can ever remember.

[still singing, actually]


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


Hand down! Dopest mod I've ever seen!


Thankyou man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


[singing]

Hands down this is the best (case) I can ever remember.

[still singing, actually]


Lmao


----------



## Wishmaker

Amazing. Some people really have talent!!!


----------



## Scottery

Really good craftsmanship! 
How much more work do you have until the powder coating?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Amazing. Some people really have talent!!!


Thankyou









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scottery*


Really good craftsmanship! 
How much more work do you have until the powder coating?


Quite a bit - i need to get a load of laser cutting done, but i need some more parts before that happens.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lord xeb* 
jail bait weld? That sounds hot!

your ignoring me!


----------



## oliverw92

See sig


----------



## Lord Xeb

Awesome!!!!!!

Best part about me is, you never know what I am going to say


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
hey, separable variables... if only all differential equations where that easy... (Laplace transforms can rot in hell)

I feel you bro!

Engineering here


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


I feel you bro!

Engineering here










Mechanical Engineering/Mathematics double major for me.







(I might die before I am done)


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am lost :/


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I am lost :/


Me to. English major here, now if you guys want to diagram some sentences I'm all game. LOL


----------



## Blitz6804

Believe me, you're not missing much Lord Xeb and Repo.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blitz6804* 
Believe me, you're not missing much Lord Xeb and Repo.

For real. Krusher33 = flunked engineering.

Though I did well in all Calculus classes. It was the physics that killed me. That and Diablo II.


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I am lost :/

*THE GAME*








you made me lose so imma make you lose


----------



## Krusher33

And now I am lost...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


*THE GAME*








you made me lose so imma make you lose


To be honest, I have no idea what this "THE GAME" thing is about D: I am so sad....


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


To be honest, I have no idea what this "THE GAME" thing is about D: I am so sad....


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=the+game


----------



## Thedark1337

better site dedicated to it: www.losethegame.com Actual site for it


----------



## oliverw92

Don't be alarmed at the lack of photos people, it is all in hand.

Actually do be alarmed, my ftp host has deleted every single worklog i have...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Don't be alarmed at the lack of photos people, it is all in hand.

Actually do be alarmed, my ftp host has deleted every single worklog i have...

Those bastards!

Why?


----------



## oliverw92

I think the hosting was hacked and rooted, from what i can tell. Couple of other people i have spoken to have lost all access too etc.

Just sorted out a new host with someone i know is reliable - he does his own server backups etc. I also just registered oliwali.co.uk to use for everything so that if i ever move host again i can just point the domain name to the home folder, move the stuff and all my worklogs will stay intact. As it is now, i have 5 projects to update with new links, 2 of them being on 12 forums each. This is gonna take loooong


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I think the hosting was hacked and rooted, from what i can tell. Couple of other people i have spoken to have lost all access too etc.

Just sorted out a new host with someone i know is reliable - he does his own server backups etc. I also just registered oliwali.co.uk to use for everything so that if i ever move host again i can just point the domain name to the home folder, move the stuff and all my worklogs will stay intact. As it is now, i have 5 projects to update with new links, 2 of them being on 12 forums each. This is gonna take loooong


Oh wow... Do all of the forums use BB? Can you just write a master update and copy it to all of them?


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah i do that anyway when i update, it is just going to be an EPIC pain.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yeah i do that anyway when i update, it is just going to be an EPIC pain.


----------



## oliverw92

24 hours until the nameservers update for my new host - loooong wait FTL


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


24 hours until the nameservers update for my new host - loooong wait FTL


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
















+


----------



## Krusher33

What a friggin bummer.


----------



## oliverw92

Ok well the pictures for this are back up at www.oliwali.co.uk/worklogs/POLARity however i can't see them myself because my stupid ISP decided it would be fun to cache the website on it's 'not working - FAIL' list, so I have to wait for Virgin to clear their internal cache before i can update pictures.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Ok well the pictures for this are back up at www.oliwali.co.uk/worklogs/POLARity however i can't see them myself because my stupid ISP decided it would be fun to cache the website on it's 'not working - FAIL' list, so I have to wait for Virgin to clear their internal cache before i can update pictures.


























I'm done now.


----------



## oliverw92

Ok all pictures should now be fixed in this thread, moved to my new host. Now i just have to do it to another 10 forums for another 2 projects...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Ok all pictures should now be fixed in this thread, moved to my new host. Now i just have to do it to another 10 forums for another 2 projects...


yep, they are working








Good luck with the other forums


----------



## Blitz6804

"Not Found

The requested URL /worklogs/POLARity was not found on this server."


----------



## Killhouse

Idd!


----------



## kill_mellon

Thedark1337 said:


> *THE GAME*
> 
> lololololol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


"Not Found

The requested URL /worklogs/POLARity was not found on this server."


Same for me.
It worked yesterday....
If i go to http://www.oliwali.co.uk/ i can click on the links and go to Polarity.
After that http://www.oliwali.co.uk/WorkLogs/POLARity/ is working...


----------



## oliverw92

My hosting is now on a linux server, not a windows server, so the URLs are case sensitive - note how in your post, Blitz, it is '/worklogs/POLARity' and Bassie in yours it is /WorkLogs/POLARity'


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


My hosting is now on a linux server, not a windows server, so the URLs are case sensitive - note how in your post, Blitz, it is '/worklogs/POLARity' and Bassie in yours it is /WorkLogs/POLARity'


I copied it, dunno what Blitz did


----------



## oliverw92

He copied my old link which was wrong







(my fault)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


He copied my old link which was wrong







(my fault)


Ah okay. Now i get what i did wrong, i clicked on your link too, with worklogs instead of Worklogs

Not working: http://www.oliwali.co.uk/worklogs/POLARity
Working: http://www.oliwali.co.uk/WorkLogs/POLARity/


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah nothing i can do about that due to Unix


----------



## Lord Xeb

I just thought of THE GAME! I lost e-e


----------



## Mr Sprinkles

I couldn't help but notice on update 15 that you were doing your functions of time correct? And sorry if I make you sound way younger tan you might be, but did you have an M2 exam today?

Edit: Scrap that, I am wrong. You need not reveal your age









I like you puter though


----------



## oliverw92

They were differential equations, not really anything to do with time. Lol i you just need to check my profile or CustomPC magazine for my age







No i didn't do M2, i am doing it next week actually.


----------



## Blitz6804

There is one possible thing you can do to fix that: make a "phantom page" at the lower-case version that will auto-redirect (via javascript) to the upper-case version.


----------



## oliverw92

I could just set up a Symlink, i'll talk to my web host see if its possible


----------



## oliverw92

Ok i added a symlink, now both work.


----------



## Mr Sprinkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


They were differential equations, not really anything to do with time. Lol i you just need to check my profile or CustomPC magazine for my age







No i didn't do M2, i am doing it next week actually.


seems strange seen as I took mine yesterday








good luck with it anywho


----------



## CudaBoy71

Man I can remember a time when no one wanted a white case.. But now they are pure esx...







,,, Subbbed for teh white case...


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


Man I can remember a time when no one wanted a white case.. But now they are pure esx...







,,, Subbbed for teh white case...


Cause they were beige








Not pure sexy white


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Cause they were beige








Not pure sexy white


^This. Beige turned to brown... ick. Using a beige back up case now. Not meant for today's systems either. Used to have a slot Pentium in it so airflow is screwed up. Good thing the proc. is low wattage.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


^This. Beige turned to brown... ick. Using a beige back up case now. Not meant for today's systems either. Used to have a slot Pentium in it so airflow is screwed up. Good thing the proc. is low wattage.


Ha temp cases suck
At least my temp case is an Antec 300 that looks like crap and not some beige thing


----------



## Thedark1337

awesome


----------



## oliverw92

Coming my way in a few weeks from MSI


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*











Coming my way in a few weeks from MSI










That board rocks! The colors are perfect








(only thing i would suggest is painting the metal io covers, will be a pain though







)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Is that your render Oli?


----------



## oliverw92

No that's a real picture bassplayer lol









Which i/o covers do you mean bassie?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


No that's a real picture bassplayer lol









Which i/o covers do you mean bassie?


The metal that covers the usb ports, and other io ports.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


No that's a real picture bassplayer lol









Which i/o covers do you mean bassie?


Olllliiiiii, go read my new log.









http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...mpunk-mod.html

I luv you long time.


----------



## oliverw92

They are shiny nickel like the GPU backplates so i think it will fit still


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Do you plan on leaving the board relatively stock looking? It's freaking beautiful


----------



## oliverw92

I'm hoping to get some NB/VREG waterblocks made by MIPs, don't know if its possible to make one single block to do all of them yet though.

repo, going to look now


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I'm hoping to get some NB/VREG waterblocks made by MIPs, don't know if its possible to make one single block to do all of them yet though.

repo, going to look now









And if that doesn't work, you could always go to Duniek! Though I don't think he'd sponsor it... just be able to do it!


----------



## oliverw92

Duniek has stopped - something happened over at RRT and got out of hand so he doesn't do wcing stuff anymore.

It's nt that MIPs cant do it, it is just very hard to do on this board


----------



## Dar_T

I can't see your pics?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


duniek has stopped - something happened over at rrt and got out of hand so he doesn't do wcing stuff anymore.

It's nt that mips cant do it, it is just very hard to do on this board


rrt?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar_T* 
I can't see your pics?

Everyone else can, tried clearing your cache recently?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
rrt?

RedRaiderTech. Full of racist pricks, although i didn't say that


----------



## mcpetrolhead

If your ever really stuck for a custom water block give me a PM and i could see what i can do.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Update ETA?


----------



## oliverw92

No time soon


----------



## Striker36

lol.... Zeb...... always in with the update eta


----------



## oliverw92

Update #17 - 18/06/2010

Ok so some of y'all have been hollerin' to see the results of ma JB Weldin'! Go on then




































Success me thinks









Then i stopped for dinner.





































Some interesting news, there is a new motherboard on the way to take the place of the MSI Eclipse Plus which unfortunately died







MSI are sending me their new Big Bang XPower motherboard. It should be here in about 2 weeks. Thanks to John who worked hard to source me one of these!


----------



## Striker36

that JB weld patch came out really nicely. your getting it powder coated right? (cus you CAN coat JB Weld)

and that dinner look delicious


----------



## oliverw92

Yup it is being powdercoated







JB Weld actually gains strength when you heat it! Saw some guy do some tests. He jb welded some screws to bits of aluminium by their heads (so the only point of contacting is the head of the screw to the aluminium, with the screw pointing out). He then left one as a control and did the others at different temps. He then hung weights off them until they broke. The one that was left in there the longest at the hottest temperature (25 minutes at 425F) was even stronger than the control! He ran out of weights to test it with - it wouldn't break off








He worked out he was putting 110N of shear force on it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yup it is being powdercoated







JB Weld actually gains strength when you heat it! Saw some guy do some tests. He jb welded some screws to bits of aluminium by their heads (so the only point of contacting is the head of the screw to the aluminium, with the screw pointing out). He then left one as a control and did the others at different temps. He then hung weights off them until they broke. The one that was left in there the longest at the hottest temperature (25 minutes at 425F) was even stronger than the control! He ran out of weights to test it with - it wouldn't break off







He worked out he was putting 110N of shear force on it.

i knew you could powder coat it but i did NOT know that!








thanks for the new info! i love learning new things

i would give you rep but i cant any more


----------



## oliverw92

Random side note - i've broken 6k posts


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Random side note - i've broken 6k posts









Catch up son I'm almost to 8K!


----------



## oliverw92

Yes but i have been here 1 year, you have been here almost 3


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yes but i have been here 1 year, you have been here almost 3









Details details.


----------



## Tator Tot

I have you both beat. By a mile.

In REP as well


----------



## Blitz6804

Says who Striker36? I rep mods and editors all the time...


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I have you both beat. By a mile.

In REP as well










he beat's you in [email protected]









so do i


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Says who Striker36? I rep mods and editors all the time...


Shhhh...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


he beat's you in [email protected]









so do i










I'm folding with an ATi GPU. It's not my fault; it's Standford's.









Besides, I do other projects like BIONIC. So not all of my computational power is directed one way.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Says who Striker36? I rep mods and editors all the time...


his lack of +REP button maybe.







cus im not cool enough to know another way


----------



## Blitz6804

Don't remind me Tator, the ATi PPD sticks terribly. Although, if HFM is to be believed, I might stop doing my HD 5970 at all... HFM tells me that my x6 1090T gets 12,059 PPD and the HD 5970 gets 7200-7600. Hm...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Don't remind me Tator, the ATi PPD sticks terribly. Although, if HFM is to be believed, I might stop doing my HD 5970 at all... HFM tells me that my x6 1090T gets 12,059 PPD and the HD 5970 gets 7200-7600. Hm...


If I overclock my 7750BE to 3.5Ghz I can pull almost 2k PPD out of it, while my HD5770 only does 3K PPD


----------



## spRICE

I like your spaghetti!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I like your spaghetti!


This








I want some too








That JB stuff looks pretty good, I might give it a try with the next project


----------



## oliverw92

Thankyou guys









Think i should update you on my personal life situation now - I am moving house on the 28th of June to near a town called Modbury (win town name







). However I personally won't actually be moving down straight away - I am playing bass guitar at the Wimbledon Tennis Championships so I need to stick around for that, then i have a music competition too. So I will actually be going down about the 12th - until then I will have to kip with friends







So during those 2 weeks there will be no updates and limited activity on me - all I will have is my iPhone. So no I won't have run away, I will just be extremely busy


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Thankyou guys









Think i should update you on my personal life situation now - I am moving house on the 28th of June to near a town called Modbury (win town name








). However I personally won't actually be moving down straight away - I am playing bass guitar at the Wimbledon Tennis Championships so I need to stick around for that, then i have a music competition too. So I will actually be going down about the 12th - until then I will have to kip with friends







So during those 2 weeks there will be no updates and limited activity on me - all I will have is my iPhone. So no I won't have run away, I will just be extremely busy









Good luck mate, it will be hard to survive without updates though...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Modding>Personal life


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I have you both beat. By a mile.

In REP as well









Post whore.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
he beat's you in [email protected]









so do i









Ha! Ha! I'm using the internets! Take that Tater boy, my PPD-peen is greater!


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Looking good Oli. Glad fixing that slip turned out well!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Rob







I'm surprised my insane amount of sanding on the JB weld hasn't damaged the finish on the TJ07 - i really went at it, yet there is no damage at all (the lighter colour is due to JB weld dust on the finish - goes back to normal with a quick wipe of a damp cloth)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

(I think you mean damp)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Thankyou guys









Think i should update you on my personal life situation now - I am moving house on the 28th of June to near a town called Modbury (win town name







). However I personally won't actually be moving down straight away - I am playing bass guitar at the Wimbledon Tennis Championships so I need to stick around for that, then i have a music competition too. So I will actually be going down about the 12th - until then I will have to kip with friends







So during those 2 weeks there will be no updates and limited activity on me - all I will have is my iPhone. So no I won't have run away, I will just be extremely busy









You may need to PM that to Xeb and send him a daily reminder or something.


----------



## oliverw92

I'm hoping to get my website sorted out before i move and get the blog working so i can update people on my real life stuff - may not be a proper substitute for updates, but should please some!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
You may need to PM that to Xeb and send him a daily reminder or something.









True!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I'm hoping to get my website sorted out before i move and get the blog working so i can update people on my real life stuff - may not be a proper substitute for updates, but should please some!


Modding ≥ Personal Life?


----------



## oliverw92

Opinions?


----------



## Striker36

striker like..... will it have an RSS? so i can stalk you their and spam you with music?


----------



## oliverw92

Maybs, i'll try and work it in.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Maybs, i'll try and work it in.


What are you using for the Blog setup?

Most blog-setups have either a pre-configured, or add-on for RSS feeds.

Also, it looks good; I like the simplistic layout.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Is that the TF2 font?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*




Opinions?

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Looks pretty good imo. That site will get a lot of hits [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Looks pretty good imo. That site will get a lot of hits










I'd hit that.

I mean what?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I'd hit that.

I mean what?


A lot of views, imagine everyone posting here will look at that website as much as we look at these threads...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


A lot of views, imagine everyone posting here will look at that website as much as we look at these threads...










Did that just go over your head?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Did that just go over your head?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Did that just go over your head?











I guess I lost it... Darn english always confuses me...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I guess I lost it... Darn english always confuses me...










It happens.

"I'd hit that" is similar to "I'd tap that" which means...

well...

You probably get it now.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


What are you using for the Blog setup?

Most blog-setups have either a pre-configured, or add-on for RSS feeds.

Also, it looks good; I like the simplistic layout.


I think i'll write my own blog system, unless you have any suggestions for a system that can easily be inserted into a website?


----------



## Killhouse

Looks good oli


----------



## spRICE

Is that blog in latin?


----------



## Blitz6804

Its Lorem Ipsum: generic latin text that (often) means nothing, but fills a page nicely.


----------



## nafljhy

nice oli! and congrats on becoming case mod editor.







and if we're talking about post counts, i'm almost at 9K!


----------



## oliverw92

As Blitz said, it is just Lorem Ipsum. Doesn't mean anything in Latin, it is used commonly during web design just to pad out some space. There are generators online for it.


----------



## Thedark1337

awesome simple site


----------



## oliverw92

http://www.oliwali.co.uk/

Got the basics down, was a bit of a fiddle to get the footer to stick to the bottom and then get the middle content div to fill the remaining space.


----------



## TurboHertz

this is some content! content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content
content


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Doesn't look right on my monitor.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah i know i need to get that gap fixed, but it is bloody annoying. For anyone who knows web design, I have a div for the header, that shadow inbetween the two blocks, the main content and then the footer. All those divs are inside a container div with relative position and 100% height etc etc. Used absolute position to get the footer stuck on the bottom, however i can't seem to get the content div to extend all the way down to the footer.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yeah i know i need to get that gap fixed, but it is bloody annoying. For anyone who knows web design, I have a div for the header, that shadow inbetween the two blocks, the main content and then the footer. All those divs are inside a container div with relative position and 100% height etc etc. Used absolute position to get the footer stuck on the bottom, however i can't seem to get the content div to extend all the way down to the footer.











Surely you want to be using a % figure for the height of the middle box, that way it should scale. Been a hell of a long time since I have done any HTML though.


----------



## oliverw92

Not that simple


----------



## kevingreenbmx

looks good!

need to change your hyperlink colors to something other than the default blue/purple though


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah that shouldn't actually be a hyperlink







i forgot an </a>.

What do people think of the font of the navbar items? (blog, projects, about) I could change them to be images on a better font, do you think it is worth it?

Just a note, it looks a bit different now from the image kevin just posted


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yeah that shouldn't actually be a hyperlink







i forgot an </a>.

What do people think of the font of the navbar items? (blog, projects, about) I could change them to be images on a better font, do you think it is worth it?

I like it how it is.


----------



## oliverw92

http://oliwali.co.uk/content/blog.xml

RSS is up and running


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
http://oliwali.co.uk/content/blog.xml

RSS is up and running

This page contains the following errors:

error on line 11 at column 60: EntityRef: expecting ';'
Below is a rendering of the page up to the first error.

Oliwali.co.uk http://www.oliwali.co.uk Oliver Woodings' Modding Blog Testing the XML Oli


----------



## oliverw92

What gave you that error?


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
What gave you that error?

Clicking said link.


----------



## oliverw92

Google Chrome doesn't support RSS feeds - you will need to use something like Google Reader: http://www.google.com/reader/view/#overview-page to look at it


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


http://oliwali.co.uk/content/blog.xml

RSS is up and running


subd.

and no error


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah i fixed it, forgot my amps


----------



## Striker36

your post is missing something though
.... im seeing the code. around the This is my first RSS post.


----------



## oliverw92

On the actual website? Yeah i know i haven't finished making it yet lol







Gimme a chance


----------



## luke997

Nice, how was the sleeving lunch?


----------



## Striker36

Oli. just out of curiosity who are you using to host? or are you doing it your self?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Nice, how was the sleeving lunch?









Nomalicious









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
Oli. just out of curiosity who are you using to host? or are you doing it your self?

My new host is a friend who is part of a programming/web design business. They have loads of servers, so he has given me an area with FTP and SSH access. I then bought my own domain name and set the nameservers to his hosting. This means that if his hosting were to ever go down (which it shouldn't do) i can just re-upload a backup of my stuff to another hosting place, change the nameservers on my domain name to the new host and have everything back on without having to ever change any links.

I just finished the admin control panel for the blog: http://oliwali.co.uk/admin.php (don't get any ideas - it is password protected)


----------



## coffeejunky

Site looks nice...only thing I'm not keen on is the shadows looks a bit weird on the corners. Needs more HTML5.


----------



## oliverw92

Shadows are imaged based, I will have a fiddle and see if I can fix that


----------



## oliverw92

The blog is now finished, and you can find my first official blog post there!

http://www.oliwali.co.uk/index.php?page=blog&item=1

Enjoy


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
The blog is now finished, and you can find my first official blog post there!

http://www.oliwali.co.uk/index.php?page=blog&item=1

Enjoy









i loled


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Well... this is how it looks in Opera. Text is srsly misbehaving and you foot(er) is getting chopped off.









Damnit







I always forget to attach images.


----------



## Krusher33

Was good for me...

and I too, LOL'd.


----------



## oliverw92

Dam you Opera! Why can't you be normal like Firefox/Safari!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Dam you Opera! Why can't you be normal like Firefox/Safari!

Coz Opera kicks the ass of all other programs


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Its working fine in Chrome too








And I lolled too


----------



## oliverw92

See Spider! Opera is silly!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


See Spider! Opera is silly!


No







It's great


----------



## oliverw92

It's great, but not if you're a web designer!


----------



## Brutuz

At least it's not IE...


----------



## oliverw92

If microsoft won't release a recent version of IE for OSX, i won't develop this website for it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


It's great, but not if you're a web designer!


It's fine if you're a web-designer. For stable builds atleast; not dev-builds or beta's.


----------



## Lord Xeb

WHERE IS MY UPDATE DAMMIT! I am going to come over to your house and smash your TV if I do not get an update!


----------



## oliverw92

Zen read my blog and you will know where it is...


----------



## Flux

That donut wins a awesomesauce cookie.


----------



## Striker36

i get the feeling i will be saying this allot.... but i loled.... again...


----------



## underdog1425

...wat


----------



## oliverw92

Yay, new 850W Revolution turned up from Enermax, and good news, it hasn't killed my rig!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yay, new 850W Revolution turned up from Enermax, and good news, it hasn't killed my rig!


Hurray!









To bad then didn't upgrade you to the new Revo85+ 920w


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Good to hear Oliver, cant wait to see more


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hurray!









To bad then didn't upgrade you to the new Revo85+ 920w










Yeah they should have to showcase new products.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Yeah they should have to showcase new products.


That's what I figured they would do.

But they also probably don't want to create to much hype as they're planning on having the Revo87+'s release soon.


----------



## oliverw92

As GI_Joe says, the 87++ is still under wraps - no way they would give me on in Q2 when not even reviewers will get one until late Q3


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
As GI_Joe says, the 87++ is still under wraps - no way they would give me on in Q2 when not even reviewers will get one until late Q3

But they LOVE you!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
As GI_Joe says, the 87++ is still under wraps - no way they would give me on in Q2 when not even reviewers will get one until late Q3

But I said Revo85+ 920w

IE: the new Revo85+ Units

And reviews will most likely get the Revo87++ units early Q3; word is, that they're mostly odne.


----------



## oliverw92

They make a 920W version? nothing about it on google


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


They make a 920W version? nothing about it on google


Enermax Revolution 85+ 920w (Review) (Website)


----------



## oliverw92

I think i have a revised 850W - it has both SLI and CrossfireX compatibility on it i think


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I think i have a revised 850W - it has both SLI and CrossfireX compatibility on it i think


Whats the difference?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I think i have a revised 850W - it has both SLI and CrossfireX compatibility on it i think


There's no "revised" model with both certs.

Though; each model does carry both certs. The difference is the stick the label has on it. Some labels have CFX Certified. Some have SLI. Doesn't matter; it's the same PSU.

It goes the same for the 950w, 1050w, Galaxy EVO 1250w.

The 920w & 1020w Revo85+ units skipped that nonsense though.

EDIT: and the only "Revised" units that are out are the Revo85+ 920/1020w units. Not really anythings changed though


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


Whats the difference?


The new & shorter Revo's (920w/1020w) are using the DHT-PCB with 85+ efficiency. (Higher now than before, but still 80+ Silver.)

It's just a revision; shorter PCB, tweaked efficiency. Nothing special

But again; it's not for the 850w/950w/1050w/1250w units


----------



## oliverw92

Xeb, this is all you are getting for the next 2 weeks:










Test fitted my P6T6 on the tray (obviously it won't be this board in the end, my Xpower should be here soon but not yet).










This box contains 70% of the hardware for POLARity and it is almost twice as big in volume as the TJ07


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I wish I had that watercooling stuff








Looks really awesome Oliver


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


xeb, this is all you are getting for the next 2 weeks:










test fitted my p6t6 on the tray (obviously it won't be this board in the end, my xpower should be here soon but not yet).










this box contains 70% of the hardware for polarity and it is almost twice as big in volume as the tj07


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
*snip*

Rage Guy is completely banned from OCN. Suggesting to take it down before a mod sees, or someone reports it.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I think that is better


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Rage Guy is completely banned from OCN. Suggesting to take it down before a mod sees, or someone reports it.


Well only rage guy with the certain letter combination coming from him. Face alone is fine.


----------



## void

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


This box contains 70% of the hardware for POLARity and it is almost twice as big in volume as the TJ07










Wow that must be a lot of hardware because that TJ07 box is huge


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Hey, Oliver, I had to chase you down over here to get my updates. The RSS feed wasn't working.


----------



## Lord Xeb

There are RSS feeds? I WANT SOME!


----------



## CoolPrizes

moar updates! Doing good there!


----------



## oliverw92

The RSS feed is just for my blog, NOT for POLARity. However when i release an update for POLARity, i will say so on my blog







I have not updated it for a while actually, perhaps I will make an observational post tomorrow


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The RSS feed is just for my blog, NOT for POLARity. However when i release an update for POLARity, i will say so on my blog







I have not updated it for a while actually, perhaps I will make an observational post tomorrow










Transitive property?


----------



## oliverw92

Wat?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Wat?


wat

(urdoinitwrong)


----------



## oliverw92

nou


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I love you guys...








(and no ****... just the way you talk with eachother







)


----------



## oliverw92

There is a very noisy hedgehog eating cat biscuits outside my door


----------



## spRICE

Really? I've never met a hedgehog.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Really? I've never met a hedgehog.


i did once. his name was Sonic. he lived in my TV. we were firends for a couple weeks. then he ran away


----------



## oliverw92

I also knew sonic, however i got him killed by losing all his coins.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
coins.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I also knew sonic, however i got him killed by losing all his coins.


Coins?


----------



## oliverw92

By coins i mean rings of course


----------



## spRICE

That's what I was thinking when I said hedgehog







But really, do hedgehogs even live in the California? Or the US? Don't think so: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedgehog


----------



## spiderm0nkey

We get hedgehogs here all the time. There's a dead one in my driveway. I almost stood on one in the dark too (whilst not wearing shoes) and that gave me one hell of a fright.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
By coins i mean rings of course

By rings do you mean...ppprreeecciiooouuussss?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
By rings do you mean...ppprreeecciiooouuussss?

YEEESSSSSSS! My PREEEEEECIOUSSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaak!!!!!


----------



## UrbanSmooth




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
YEEESSSSSSS! My PREEEEEECIOUSSSSSSSSS!!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaak!!!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 


















Nice little story


----------



## oliverw92

Them hands, they aren't Krissy hands, they is GOLLUM HANDZ!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Them hands, they aren't Krissy hands, they is GOLLUM HANDZ!


On that picture with the purple sleeving between the fingers?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


By rings do you mean...ppprreeecciiooouuussss?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


YEEESSSSSSS! My PREEEEEECIOUSSSSSSSSS!!





















Oli, I see your thread is just as bad as mine. My most sincere apologies sir.


----------



## oliverw92

Hey they will shut it soon, I will finally be home on Sunday!


----------



## spRICE




----------



## Lord Xeb

YEAH! UPDATE TIME! *waits*


----------



## Krusher33

Tick tock


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hey, remember when we had the last update?

Hmm... neither do I!

I hear there's a solution for that!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Hey, remember when we had the last update?

Hmm... neither do I!

I hear there's a solution for that!


This ^


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I think he's done with the project, guys.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
I think he's done with the project, guys.

He hasn't mentioned that in here!

His most recent "update":

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Hey they will shut it soon, I will finally be home on Sunday!


----------



## Lord Xeb

*is still waiting and has to go pee*


----------



## oliverw92

Lol I never said updates on Sunday, i don't have time for that. I finally got my desk set up with my PC on etc, but i am still swimming in boxes. Everything got here fine, it is just going to take a while to get to things like modding. I have shelves to make etc


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Lol I never said updates on Sunday, i don't have time for that. I finally got my desk set up with my PC on etc, but i am still swimming in boxes. Everything got here fine, it is just going to take a while to get to things like modding. I have shelves to make etc


i think you should take pictures of that and dump it here.... then we will all get an update even if its only relevant to the project by proxy


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i think you should take pictures of that and dump it here.... then we will all get an update even if its only relevant to the project by proxy










^^This


----------



## oliverw92

Fine, will get some in a bit


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Fine, will get some in a bit










WOOT! Oli listened to me!
















sry... REALLY bored at work today...

why dose the first day back after a vacation always SUCK?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## oliverw92

Lol fail bit-tech, they didn't even tell me i was nominated:

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/mod-...th-june-2010/1

But yeah, go vote for me!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Lol fail bit-tech, they didn't even tell me i was nominated:

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/mod-...th-june-2010/1

But yeah, go vote for me!

Ooohh Xion was nommed too. Will be a tough battle I reckon!

EDIT: What are the rules to be able to vote over at Bit-Tech? I have an account but have never posted there lol.


----------



## oliverw92

None, you just vote lol.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am still waiting for my update It has been 2 weeks...

*e-e*


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


None, you just vote lol.


Weird... Even after signing in it wouldn't let me


----------



## Krusher33

Oh gosh! Both Reflexion and POLARity there...

I think my processor in my head just crashed from the calculations of which to vote for...

Yeah... I just overheated. I'll reboot and process it tomorrow and decide.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I voted for Xion because I am his offical stalker but I am also Oliver's.... @[email protected]


----------



## spRICE

I'm waiting for that irrelevant update


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Oliver, how's your summer going for you, man?


----------



## Lord Xeb

The post to trick all into thinking there is an update >.>

But serious I want one NOW!

Also how is your summer going? >.>


----------



## kevingreenbmx

off topic updates are totally legit, CR does them all the time.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


off topic updates are totally legit, CR does them all the time. 


and striker36 too! lol i think of the 58 pages in my thread only like 4 of them are all ontopic. not as bad as this one but still. im not that cool yet


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


and striker36 too! lol i think of the 58 pages in my thread only like 4 of them are all ontopic. not as bad as this one but still. im not that cool yet










do yours have pics and welding in your off topic updates?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


do yours have pics and welding in your off topic updates?


i have pics of horses and mountians and airplanes and nephews and Santa Claus (my dad)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i have pics of horses and mountians and airplanes










horses flying airplanes over mountains?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


horses flying airplanes over mountains?


THAT would KICKASS


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I'm waiting for that irrelevant update










Yeah its coming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Oliver, how's your summer going for you, man?


Good thankyou, busy though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


The post to trick all into thinking there is an update >.>

But serious I want one NOW!

Also how is your summer going? >.>


Busy summer, still swimming in boxes. Got one shelf made today, it is a big on though so it should get rid of the box containing all my games and CDs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


off topic updates are totally legit, CR does them all the time. 












I'll get some pics soon. Now i have got used to my new router, I feel comfortable snapping some pics whilst i am making the next lot of shelves


----------



## oliverw92

This is my new room. Don't worry, the pink walls and the flowery bed linen will be going soon!










New desk setup. Haven't got the Clemens hardware back on the bench yet unfortunately.










The shelf i made today with my new router! I'm so proud :wheee










These low bits are to stop the CDs and DVDs from falling off.










The brackets are made from 3 pieces and are screwed together.










Here is a picture showing how much of an effort it is to make a shelf that is actually straight. All the outer walls of the house are this wonky, if not more!










That is the pub garden from my bedroom


















New bass hanging on the wall. I have another 3 hooks coming to hang up my other guitars.










My new bass amp finally arrived from Germany







It is an Ibanez Promethean. 300W packed into about 20lbs of amp. If i get the addon cabinet it becomes 500W


















Hifi amp, xbox, PC shelving unit and my sub.










All she does is sleep.










This is going to be my mum's studio for her art. The black plan chest is going in the right hand corner, then I am going to make a massive work surface that covers about half of the room and also goes over the plan chest so that becomes useable surface area too. The easel is going on the left hand side by the window, and behind the camera on the right is a nice victorian desk with her laptop and phone and stuff on. There is going to be a comfy chair in the corner too.










Living room is pretty full at the moment.










This is where i have been working (kitchen table







)










And my new toy, a Bosch 1200W router.










Here is the front garden.










And a shot of the cottage.










Moar house!










And the biggest amount of win - that is the pub on the left, and my house on the right


----------



## jack_imhere

loooks realyyy nice. subbed


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The pink is precious! You should leave it


----------



## Striker36

can i live in your closet Oli?


----------



## Liighthead

nice place... and deep down you know you love the pink :]


----------



## oliverw92

This kind of pink is weird, it makes the room feel dark and weird. Needs to be white instead


----------



## Mikezilla

Pub! :d


----------



## spRICE

Wow I really love that house, especially the roof. It is so quaint


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nice house Oli, and that pub would be a huge problem for me...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


This kind of pink is weird, it makes the room feel dark and weird. Needs to be white instead










I really feel like it would fit in better if it was shiny and rusty.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Its doctor who in the background!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I really feel like it would fit in better if it was shiny and rusty.


well, then we could see if olli is a REAL modder. 

(no offense olli, it came from repo's thread if you missed it. we all know you are an epicly awesome case builder)


----------



## Lord Xeb

Dude I like your house! O-o Amazing that it has a thatch roof.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Dude I like your house! O-o Amazing that it has a thatch roof.


I used to make roofs like that








My bro is doing that for the living, and I helped him in the vacations.
Really awesome to see old houses like that


----------



## oliverw92

Lol i know what 'pink shiny rust' is all about







I have been lurking in Repo's thread.

The house is 800 years old







It's 13th century


----------



## spRICE

Wow...
You don't see stuff like that in America.


----------



## oliverw92

Because america as it is isn't 800 years old







Although i suppose there are cultures that are older, but nobody lives in Aztec houses lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Because america as it is isn't 800 years old







Although i suppose there are cultures that are older, but nobody lives in Aztec houses lol


hehe, Europe 1 Usa 0









We have houses like that over here too, pretty amazing too see them still intact...


----------



## oliverw92

It's because they are so dam solid - the thickest wall in this house is 6ft deep.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
It's because they are so dam solid - the thickest wall in this house is 6ft deep.

You've got to be kidding... Did you check that wall? maybe a few bodies inside..








(they found a body in a wall over here, if I'm right.)
Darn, thats really solid!


----------



## oliverw92

most of the walls are a minimum of 3ft, however there is this one where it joins another wall and you end up with 6ft of rock and mortar. The fireplace is also pretty dam thick, something like 4.5 to 5ft thick. If you get the fire going for a couple of days in winter, the entire chimney stack starts acting like a storage heater and keeps in heat so when the fire dulls down at night the chimney acts like a radiator, and then you start the fire again and it heats it back up for the next night. It is great for fuel efficiency and electricity costs.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Lol i know what 'pink shiny rust' is all about







I have been lurking in Repo's thread.

The house is 800 years old







It's 13th century


Mine is only 85 ;_; But they DEFINATELY do not make houses like they use to.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


most of the walls are a minimum of 3ft, however there is this one where it joins another wall and you end up with 6ft of rock and mortar. The fireplace is also pretty dam thick, something like 4.5 to 5ft thick. If you get the fire going for a couple of days in winter, the entire chimney stack starts acting like a storage heater and keeps in heat so when the fire dulls down at night the chimney acts like a radiator, and then you start the fire again and it heats it back up for the next night. It is great for fuel efficiency and electricity costs.


Cool stuff man ^_^


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
most of the walls are a minimum of 3ft, however there is this one where it joins another wall and you end up with 6ft of rock and mortar. The fireplace is also pretty dam thick, something like 4.5 to 5ft thick. If you get the fire going for a couple of days in winter, the entire chimney stack starts acting like a storage heater and keeps in heat so when the fire dulls down at night the chimney acts like a radiator, and then you start the fire again and it heats it back up for the next night. It is great for fuel efficiency and electricity costs.

That's insane!
My walls are an average of 8" thick.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


... Busy summer, still swimming in boxes. ...


Read this as "still swimming in boxers".

Huh?

Oh...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


most of the walls are a minimum of 3ft, however there is this one where it joins another wall and you end up with 6ft of rock and mortar. The fireplace is also pretty dam thick, something like 4.5 to 5ft thick. If you get the fire going for a couple of days in winter, the entire chimney stack starts acting like a storage heater and keeps in heat so when the fire dulls down at night the chimney acts like a radiator, and then you start the fire again and it heats it back up for the next night. It is great for fuel efficiency and electricity costs.


So that's why the houses there looks so dang elephant big on the outside but so mouse tiny for a on the inside! I never knew that!

Edit: Hmmm... double post ftl


----------



## Crazyman0005

that house looks stunning, does not look like london tho.... that area looks more out in t' sticks.


----------



## Striker36

lol you guys in the UK cant complain about "out in the sticks". i have been places in the US where you have to traval almost half th length of your country to get to a wallmart... and those places are EVERYWHERE here


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lol you guys in the UK cant complain about "out in the sticks". i have been places in the US where you have to traval almost half th length of your country to get to a wallmart... and those places are EVERYWHERE here


Oh yeah? If i wanted to get to a walmart i would have to catch a plane


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


that house looks stunning, does not look like london tho.... that area looks more out in t' sticks.


Lol no its not London, it is Devon. I should update my location









Oh and you US guys, stop whining







You can get an i7 920 for like $150


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Oh and you US guys, stop whining







You can get an i7 920 for like $150


----------



## spRICE

Everything in Europe is so expensive!! I recently went to Germany and it was like 2 euro for a can of soda. Here it is <$.75. Gas is expensive, food is expensive, and everything else.


----------



## Striker36

yea but you guys get better cars for cheaper.... im all for American muscle (as i have a mustang) and trucks (totaled my Ranger) ... but i would LOVE a Fiat 500..... cheap and economical and not THAT dumb looking for a small cheap car....


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea and you guys get better cars... im all for American muscle (as i have a mustang) and trucks (totaled my Ranger) ... but i would LOVE a Fiat 500..... cheap and economical....


I really like their Hondas. The Euro Civic is a really cool car. And who could forget the Alfa Romeo.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea but you guys get better cars for cheaper.... im all for American muscle (as i have a mustang) and trucks (totaled my Ranger) ... but i would LOVE a Fiat 500..... cheap and economical and not THAT dumb looking for a small cheap car....


admittedly its not pretty eather but w/e

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I really like their Hondas. The Euro Civic is a really cool car. And who could forget the Alfa Romeo.


and they get the Focus with awd... an American made car that you cant buy in the US









i dont like Alfa.... my GFs mother drives an Alfa 144 (i think it might be a 146 or something like that too) and its ALWAYS in the shop for one thing or another... and from what im told thats how most alfas are

just texted the GF and its a 146.


----------



## spRICE

Darn you Europe.


----------



## Striker36

i would take the cost of living increase to live in Germany for a year.

its got a nice central location and you can make a weekend trip to most of Europe.

oh god... this thread is getting to be as bad as Repo_mans







sorry Oli!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

And us poor Aussies are able to get most of the cars except double or triple the price


----------



## spRICE

At least we aren't talking about pink rust.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


And us poor Aussies are able to get most of the cars except double or triple the price










Vauxhal VXR9 Bathurst Edition. done. Australia wins i would take one of those over my mustang.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


At least we aren't talking about pink rust.











thats true.... but it did make an appearance here once didn't it?


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
and they get the Focus with awd... an American made car that you cant buy in the US









Starting 2011, there will be no more Eurofocus and Focus NA. 2011 will be a global Focus only.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
oh god... this thread is getting to be as bad as Repo_mans

I was thinking that myself...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blitz6804* 
Starting 2011, there will be no more Eurofocus and Focus NA. 2011 will be a global

damn... the AWD focus is the only one thats any good







their goes the ford neighborhood if you dont like trucks...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
I really like their Hondas. The Euro Civic is a really cool car. And who could forget the Alfa Romeo.

Alfa Romeo is a company, not a car









True, we have good cheap cars. Saves on fuel as well.

Also you can't generalise about prices in europe - sure, the euro binds european economies together, but there are still massive differences in terms of taxes between the countries which means there are big differences in the cost of living.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
At least we aren't talking about pink rust.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
thats true.... but it did make an appearance here once didn't it?

Yeppp.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I really feel like it would fit in better if it was shiny and rusty.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Lol i know what 'pink shiny rust' is all about







I have been lurking in Repo's thread.

The house is 800 years old







It's 13th century


----------



## oliverw92

Just got news that Clemens 003 got broken







Someone trod on it.


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Just got news that Clemens 003 got broken







Someone trod on it.

Heads WILL roll.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Just got news that Clemens 003 got broken







Someone trod on it.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Alfa Romeo is a company, not a car










I know







But what I really meant was the 8Cs that I kept seeing in Italy.
AND WHO BROKE IT!!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Just got news that Clemens 003 got broken







Someone trod on it.




















So... two Clemenses down and one to go?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Alfa Romeo is a company, not a car









True, we have good cheap cars. Saves on fuel as well.

Also you can't generalise about prices in europe - sure, the euro binds european economies together, but there are still massive differences in terms of taxes between the countries which means there are big differences in the cost of living.

I <3 our family Alfa. Although I think deep down inside my dad would love a GTA model but fuel consumption would go out the window









The 500 is nice too, although you sit up far too high, I actually prefer the Panda 100HP for a nippy little hatch, uses the same engine as the 1.4 500 but with much less weight and cheaper. I love my Fiat/Alfas in case you couldnt guess









And so I'm somewhat on topic : Love this build Oli, and sorry to hear about Clemens 003


----------



## oliverw92

It was Clemens 003, someone (not the actual guy who bought it) stood on the gpu bracket and one of the twisted acrylic pieces snapped


----------



## oliverw92

Got mah guitars on the wall


















And the classical










And now a more on topic update!










Well it is still there


















Looks like the hard drives tried to escape though!










No damage though


















This is where it is going to live whilst i am still modding it. Once it is done, clemens will go there and POLARity will go on the desk.










More house work: i made these 3 shelves today.










Simpler than the other one - two diagonals and one wall hook.










More guitars


















This is all PC hardware


















My desk was getting cramped, so i made this little shelf more my table.










This thing aint going to fall off!










I made it a perfect size for my bookshelf speaker


















Here is my new amp - the Ibanez Promethean 300W


















This area is a lot cleaner and less boxy now - makes it a nice place to relax in


















Also got the living room HiFi set up now.










NAD 5.1 receiver and DVD player







Just need some banan plugs for the speakers.










CLEMENS







Just waiting for my Sempron to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

nice update Oliver.
The guitars are awesome









btw, what are you going to do with an amd board and a sempron?


----------



## spRICE

Is that a fender?


----------



## oliverw92

The guitars are:

Fender Strat (japanese, 1983), Crafter Congress 5 String Fretless, Crafter Cruiser 5 String









The AMD Biostar board and the sempron are a temporary rig - I had the board already from my CustomPC feature and the sempron was like Â£20


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
The guitars are:

Fender Strat (japanese, 1983), Crafter Congress 5 String Fretless, Crafter Cruiser 5 String









The AMD Biostar board and the sempron are a temporary rig - I had the board already from my CustomPC feature and the sempron was like Â£20









Time to oc an old sempron! Not really a bad price/performance ratio...








Both the crafter's are bass guitars, but the fender is a normal electric guitar?


----------



## oliverw92

It's not that old







I am going to unlock the second core hopefully, then clock the socks off it









Yeah both crafters are basses, the fender is an electric guitar


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
It's not that old







I am going to unlock the second core hopefully, then clock the socks off it









Yeah both crafters are basses, the fender is an electric guitar

well, its not that old but the hardware moves darn quick.
Good luck with unlocking/ocing it. Dont forget to show us some benches/pics about it









(and make a vid from you playing one of the guitars!)


----------



## K10

Nice strat


----------



## spRICE

Wow from Japan? Those are really nice. Too bad they are pretty rare now. (At least new ones) My parents own a music store and we can only get them from Mexico and here in the states.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

While we're waiting, I'm eating 8-10 meals per day at 3-5 pounds of food per meal. For example, I just finished a whole carton of shrimp-fried rice and 10 crab ragoons with sweet & sour sauce and soy sauce, and 4 granola bars for dessert.

Hungry much?


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


While we're waiting, I'm eating 8-10 meals per day at 3-5 pounds of food per meal. For example, I just finished a whole carton of shrimp-fried rice and 10 crab ragoons with sweet & sour sauce and soy sauce, and 4 granola bars for dessert.

Hungry much?


Are you fat?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

No, I'm a food connoisseur.

6'6, 340.


----------



## spRICE

So you're not fat?
edit: sorry I sound like a real butt hole. I wish I could eat that much. I'm jealous.


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Those renders are pure case pr0n!!

Subbed!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Rig porn pl0x?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Nice strat










Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Wow from Japan? Those are really nice. Too bad they are pretty rare now. (At least new ones) My parents own a music store and we can only get them from Mexico and here in the states.


It's a very nice guitar, feels great to play.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meta-Prometheus*


Those renders are pure case pr0n!!

Subbed!


Thankyou









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Rig porn pl0x?


No


----------



## HaiLKroniK

Oliver, you have kick *** doors!


----------



## Krusher33

All that pink... I'm going to be having nightmares involving pink tonight.


----------



## oliverw92

MSI Big Bang Xpower arriving this Thursday, if not Friday


----------



## Striker36

Woot! New stuff!


----------



## Crazyman0005

Devon? Nice.

would love to live near there but tbh i would miss my mates, and the GF would complain.

Nice update... and GET THAT ROOM RE-PAINTED









...the pink burns my eyes.

Peace out


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Going to be a right lovely build, the lot.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Going to be a right lovely build, the lot.


Is it tea time yet?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Is it tea time yet?














!1one...one


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


is it tea time yet?


why yes it is!!!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Oliver, can I interest you in a spot of tea this morin'? I got some good Earl Grey black breakfast tea.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Oliver, can I interest you in a spot of tea this morin'? I got some good Earl Grey black breakfast tea.


Mmmmmm.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Oliver, can I interest you in a spot of tea this morin'? I got some good Earl Grey black breakfast tea.


I could go for some Irish Breakfast tea right about now.

Something strong and heavy would be great.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I could go for some Irish Breakfast tea right about now.

Something strong and heavy would be great.


I'd like a cup of what you're having along with some toast and jam.


----------



## oliverw92

I don't even...


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I don't even...


So HONGRY FOR MOAR UPDATEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## oliverw92

I might do some modding today. If i get time. I have something seriously special on the way from Nils at MDPC which should come beginning of next week


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I might do some modding today. If i get time. I have something seriously special on the way from Nils at MDPC which should come beginning of next week










You see, that's all you have to do for us.









Updates make me smile until I have more chins than fingers.


----------



## oliverw92

I know what i can do, i can get some pics of my temporary rig on Clemens. That will keep you going


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


i know what i can do, i can get some pics of my temporary rig on clemens. That will keep you going


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I know what i can do, i can get some pics of my temporary rig on Clemens. That will keep you going










YES YES YES

ill be happy


----------



## Striker36

picturespicturespicturespictures









*sits waiting bouncing in his chair bashing refresh*


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


YES YES YES

ill be happy


I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjg1675*


I'd like a cup of what you're having along with some toast and jam.


Mmmm sounds like a plan to me. Might have some of that in a few. Blackberry Jam is in the fridge and needs to be eaten...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I don't even...


...know why you've waited so long to restart your modding. On your almost *color*less build.


----------



## oliverw92

Just made holes in the floor for my fittings







It looks sweeeeeet







Pics later, like once i finish modding for the day.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Just made holes in the floor for my fittings







It looks sweeeeeet







Pics later, like once i finish modding for the day.


NO! DO IT NOW!









im expecting this to be good..... i need to order more parts for my build.... every one is getting working again but im stuck being broke for another couple days


----------



## oliverw92

Lol I am pretty broke too after i get this special part from Nils. I need to find around Â£200 at some point too to get 4 Samsung F3 1tb's for my RAID10 setup in POLARity.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Lol I am pretty broke too after i get this special part from Nils. I need to find around Â£200 at some point too to get 4 Samsung F3 1tb's for my RAID10 setup in POLARity.

special part o.0? i need to see this...that guy is the man... he will bed over backwards to keep his customers happy


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah it is uber special, i think there are only 2, maybe 3 of these in existence (this type anyway)


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Mmmm sounds like a plan to me. Might have some of that in a few. Blackberry Jam is in the fridge and needs to be eaten...

...know why you've waited so long to restart your modding. On your almost *color*less build.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. JAAAAAMMMM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yeah it is uber special, i think there are only 2, maybe 3 of these in existence (this type anyway)

Really, and hints as to what it is?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
special part o.0? i need to see this...that guy is the man... *he will bed over backwards to keep his customers happy*

0.o


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. JAAAAAMMMM

Really, and hints as to what it is?

Nop


----------



## Thedark1337

3 or 4 only have it? Are you talking about that special purple sleeving?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
0.o

bend..... hobag.....


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
3 or 4 only have it? Are you talking about that special purple sleeving?









i dont think its that it doesnt really go with the black and white thing......... but that stuff IS sexy.....


----------



## oliverw92

Nah it isn't on the MDPC website


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
bend..... hobag.....




























bassplayer ≠ Repo


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Maybe some Murdermod stuff?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 


















bassplayer ≠ Repo

i know. just felt like calling some one that... and you were their







i love you any way







(no ****)


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Maybe some Murdermod stuff?









I'm saying nuttin


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I'm saying nuttin









Youve said enough, I cant wait








(recently checked their website, that stuff is expensive, for the tj07 and from Nils(and some other guy if I'm right) so it cant go wrong...







)


----------



## oliverw92

I placed an order worth 110 euros from MDPC just now


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I placed an order worth 110 euros from MDPC just now









I placed an order worth you'recrazy from MDPC.


----------



## Striker36

Striker is jealous


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I placed an order worth 110 euros from MDPC just now









I ordered about the same a few days ago








And I'm afraid I need more. Ordering a few parts each time, I just love Nils' drawings...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I placed an order worth you'recrazy from MDPC.

Haha









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I ordered about the same a few days ago








And I'm afraid I need more. Ordering a few parts each time, I just love Nils' drawings...









His drawings are win


----------



## oliverw92

Just for ocn


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

sweet








The GPU's are soo cool







:
And I wish I had guitars like you have, they are awesome


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The pink... it burns! isn't shiny OR rusty!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
sweet








The GPU's are soo cool







:
And I wish I had guitars like you have, they are awesome



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
The pink... it burns! isn't shiny OR rusty!

Because it is normal pink!


----------



## Striker36

the pink...... .its just so.........pink..... it really needs to go..... like now


----------



## Mikezilla

If that pink doesn't go...

*shakes head*

You don't even want to know...


----------



## oliverw92

It is lol don't worry, it will happen after i have gone to uni because a lot of the stuff will be gone then. It is all ready to do, i have filled and sanded the walls to get rid of any holes.

Update incoming


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 







picturespicturespicturespictures









*sits waiting bouncing in his chair bashing refresh*

this again


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Update incoming









Lets see who updates first....


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 







picturespicturespicturespictures









*sits waiting bouncing in his chair bashing refresh*

This this this.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Remember when you said update incoming? From where was this update coming?

Are we talking asteroid incoming or "Oh we're on a trampoline and I'm about to smack you in the face with my foot" incoming?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Remember when you said update incoming? From where was this update coming?

Are we talking asteroid incoming or "Oh we're on a trampoline and I'm about to smack you in the face with my foot" incoming?


Rofl








I hope he'll get an update in 1.5 hours, so I can enjoy it before going to bed. Before work I dont have enough time to load all the pictures....


----------



## oliverw92

Update #18 - 20/07/2010

Well now, it has been rather a while since a proper update. I haven't been slacking, I have had quite a few things on! First things that came up were my A levels. 1 month of pretty bad times. Things went pretty well though, I found out my coursework mark for Design Tech a while back, 92%. That is an A*! Only exam that went badly was maths mechanics module 3. Shouldn't be too much of a problem though.

2 days after my last exam, we decided it would be an AWESOME idea to move house to the cottage we have had for a few years in Devon! This is where it got a bit complicated:

Friday - Last exam then out all night (and morning!) celebrating and trying to forget the last few boring weeks
Saturday - Try and pack up room with a terrible hangover (frequent rests were required!)
Sunday - Help pack up rest of the house (things like hi-fi that my mum can't do)
Monday - Removal guys came and loaded everything on the van. Then once that was done, my mum and my aunt drove of down to Devon to meet the van which was driving down the next day. Things weren't so simple for me, however. I had several music commitments - I was playing bass guitar at the Wimbledon Tennis Championships with my Jazz Band on the semi finals day, so i had to be around for that. THen the following week the same Jazz Band was taking part in the finals of the National Music For Youth competition. So i ended up in limbo for 2 weeks, staying with friends and moving from location to location. It was a laugh, but very tiring!

Just over a week ago i finally made it down to Devon to join my mum here:










Modding could not commence yet, however! I arrived to a bedroom stacked to the ceiling with boxes of stuff (mainly computer components hehe) so the next few days were spent making shelves and hanging my guitars on the wall:










Weekend just gone, my mum went up north to see the grandparents, so while she was gone i decided to do a nice little surprise for her and did up the room that was to be her art studio:










I made her the massive desk, the large bookshelf on the right wall, and the two CD/DVD shelves on the other wall you can see, all in two days! She is pleased with it though, so it was definitely worth it. I then spent the next day sorting out PC components and getting my backup rig running on my techbench so i could game a bit:










Finally, today, i made it back to modding and got POLARity out for some wonderful wizardy!










Here is the case as I left it last.










You may be able to see something new, however!










This is my new floor. It is no longer going to illuminated - I could not get it to work perfectly enough for my liking, therefore the EL panel had to go. Murdermod is also having some difficulties at the moment with sourcing their sLights, so that plan is on hold at the moment too.










I managed to get into school on the last day and get half an hour with the laser cutter, just enough time to run this off. It was definitely a worthy item to cut as my last ever run on that laser cutter - I am missing it already!










The stealthres arrived in one piece too!










Here i drilled 7mm holes in the feet of the acrylic floor, ready to be tapped and screwed onto the TJ07 midplate. You may have noticed that the acrylic had warped slightly - i have no idea why, it was fine when i packed it up in its box ready to go to Devon!










It was then time to put my fittings in the floor.



















I then used a step bit to widen the hole up slowly.










I should explain what i am doing here quite clearly - it is a little hard to understand at first! I got the idea for using passthrough fittings in the unusual way i am about to show you from a great modder called Rickflint. He gave me permission to use it, so mad props to him! The photo above shows the base of a BP compression. Outside of the green o-ring there is a thin metal ring. The hole in the floor needs to be larger than this metal ring so that the fitting sits flush with the acrylic.










Here you can see what i am on about - the ring and the o-ring sit inside the hole. This stops there being any leaks, as you will soon see.










This is a BP passthrough fitting that I am going to invert and screw in the wrong way round to normal, from the bottom.










Here you can see what i mean - this is 'underneath' the acrylic, and the fitting has been screwed into the passthrough through the hole, rather than on top. However at the moment the assembly is floppy and wobbled around.










To solve this, simply tighten down the metal nut on the passthrough fitting against the acrylic.










And this is what it looks like from the side (i have since placed the green o-ring on the passthrough between the acrylic and the metal nut so that there is less change of the nut coming undone).










And from the top you get a lovely clean look with no passthrough showing! Thankyou rickflint for this genius idea!










If you don't use his clever idea, you end up with what is shown below - the top plate of the passthrough is on top of the acrylic rather than below. Unfortunately, with angled fittings it is not possible to use this trick because there is no metal rim on the base of the fitting to sit in the hole.










I then drilled the second and last hole in the floor.










This is what it looks like installed in the case with the res attached. Very nice!










The one on the left is the 'traditional' way of using passthrough fittings (used here for the 90 degree fitting on top) and the one on the right is rickflint's pirate method!










Here the fittings i am most likely going to use underneath the floor. The one of the left goes down to the pump from the res whilst the other goes to the outlet of the quad rad.










Upside-down.










This is a 16mm white dot illuminated momentary vandal switch i am going to use as a power button. I dislike the stock TJ07 front switch assembly - it is a large green PCB mounted on posts with LEDs and switches on it - not perfect!










Here is all the rubbish used for the stock PCB.










First i had to widen the hole with my step bit (the whole was ever so slightly too small)










The switch fits and is slightly set back into the aluminium due to the bevel on the hole. Looks much better than stock and is also much nicer to 'push' than the stock one.










During this time i also finished working on the base of the case (counter-sinking holes and cleaning up etc)










Filled in the holes on the front with JB weld. I'll leave this to dry for about 14 hours then sand it back down so it is smooth.










Now some pictures showing some tubing ideas.














































I hope this update has made up for the past few weeks of nothing. I'll be back soon!

Things to look forward too:

-Wednesday/Thurs: PSU connectors arrive so i can start sleeving
-Friday/monday: MSI Big Bang Xpower arrives!
-Friday/monday: Something very very special and unique should arrive from MDPC!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome update Oliver.
Things are looking really good, both the house and the mod.
The new switch is a lot better, and the tubing with fittings etc are just perfect.
You really make me think about watercooling Black 'n White


----------



## Killhouse

I like those pass-throughs. And take a rep (Edit: or not) for some pretty pictures









Also welcome to the world of non-laser-cutting!


----------



## Striker36

thats sexy.... i want it more every time i see it...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Awesome update Oliver.
Things are looking really good, both the house and the mod.
The new switch is a lot better, and the tubing with fittings etc are just perfect.
You really make me think about watercooling Black 'n White









Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
I like those pass-throughs. And take a rep (Edit: or not) for some pretty pictures









Also welcome to the world of non-laser-cutting!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
thats sexy.... i want it more every time i see it...











I just discovered audiosurf... ITS OMAZING!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Good looking update man









Any reason you're not running the tubing straight up to a standard compression fitting on the rad? It seems like the angled fitting doesn't really serve a purpose there.


----------



## oliverw92

I may end up doing that, but I was just playing







The advantage of the angled fitting is that it makes it clear the CD drive that will be there.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

You just discovered audiosurf?

Better late than never. 

Also, the mod is looking great.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Oh the naughty pictures. *starts snapping pics of your rig with 1500mm lens from a hell top*


----------



## Mikezilla

My dreams have come true!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
You just discovered audiosurf?

Better late than never. 

Also, the mod is looking great. 

Haha, i love audiosurf







I have found that i need to get a DAC though, my two 5850's cause massive EMI to my onboard sound.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Oh the naughty pictures. *starts snapping pics of your rig with 1500mm lens from a hell top*

*closes curtains*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
My dreams have come true!











I have a laser order going in today so possibly by the end of the week, if not next week, i should have loads of stuff to be getting on with!


----------



## Striker36

i still want to know what this special Nils part is


----------



## oliverw92

It is being posted today, so you may find out on friday if you are lucky









EDIT: I just got a load of connectors in the post. I decided to go for a gamble and get white ones for the 24pin, 6pin VGA and 8pin motherboard. What dyu guys think of this? They aren't solid white, they are ever so slightly translucent. Definitely white though, not cream-coloured. I will be using black sleeving with white heatshrink.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
It is being posted today, so you may find out on friday if you are lucky









NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i wanna know NOW!


----------



## oliverw92

See my edit too -need your opinion


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
See my edit too -need your opinion









i cant find an edit.


----------



## oliverw92

Now you can


----------



## Mikezilla

Edit = win. I like the idea. Sounds awesome.


----------



## oliverw92

Ok







I can always swap them if it looks bad.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
It is being posted today, so you may find out on friday if you are lucky









EDIT: I just got a load of connectors in the post. I decided to go for a gamble and get white ones for the 24pin, 6pin VGA and 8pin motherboard. What dyu guys think of this? They aren't solid white, they are ever so slightly translucent. Definitely white though, not cream-coloured. I will be using black sleeving with white heatshrink.

if they look how im thinking they do (white smokey translucent?) those could look REALLY COOL with black sleeve and white shrink.

however i would like to see pictures any way


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
if they look how im thinking they do (white smokey translucent?) those could look REALLY COOL with black sleeve and white shrink.

however i would like to see pictures any way









This^^^


----------



## Lord Xeb

*sneaks into your house and starts taking pictures of your rig*


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Oli, I think that you should consider adding some sort of candy dispenser to your new build.


----------



## oliverw92

Missed a photo yesterday


----------



## Striker36

you tease us SO much oli.....







can we please see that special part now?


----------



## oliverw92

It isn't here yet. But GOOD NEWS! My Xpower gets here tomorrow from MSI









And the FC5 v2 and 19mm vandal switches have been shipped from Lamptron in China


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


This is my new floor. It is no longer going to illuminated - I could not get it to work perfectly enough for my liking, therefore the EL panel had to go. Murdermod is also having some difficulties at the moment with sourcing their sLights, so that plan is on hold at the moment too.


I may be able to help you out with your sLight difficulties. If you want shoot Me a pm and we can discuss how I got mine illuminating correctly.


----------



## djsi38t

If you didn't know what a motherboard was a year ago,I would think you still have a lot to learn.


----------



## oliverw92

TBH I appreciate the thought, but i would rather have the real deal







I'm sure yours looks just as good, but I would like to support Charles or just not have one at all. Maybe in the future if Charles stops sLights all together then i might drop you a pm, but for now i am happy with the current design


----------



## oliverw92

That is what i am having laser cut







Have fun trying to work them out


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*











That is what i am having laser cut







Have fun trying to work them out










Why don't you use the AutoCAD classic layout?

It's a lot better.


----------



## oliverw92

That is a screenshot from my laser cutters, not me







I used 2D design


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The power and reset seems obvious enough. The other stuff... meh? No idea.


----------



## oliverw92

It isn't power and reset


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


It isn't power and reset




















The two curves on the larger panels match those along the top and bottom...

Maybe it's a setup to mount a radiator? The holes are for tubing to go through?


----------



## oliverw92

Why would i have two power buttons


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Why would i have two power buttons










Power anddd reset. Maybe USB in the middle is what I was thinking.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

The two big curved panels are where the radiator goes on the bottom of both sides. Other than that, I'm in lolcatland.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Power anddd reset. Maybe USB in the middle is what I was thinking.


USB, yes, power and reset, no. Neither of them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


The two big curved panels are where the radiator goes on the bottom of both sides. Other than that, I'm in lolcatland.


Well the curved thing is kind of right, but not the right place and not for radiators.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

#1 Audiosurf is a GREAT game









#2 LOVE that update. You makes me cry with teh prettyness! (jks lol)

#3 You're quite cool in general









Haven't been able to stop in coz I'm 12GB over my 20GB cap -.- At school using the crappy Macs *shudder*


----------



## oliverw92

#1 I have been playing some Pink Floyd on it - so much fun








#2 Glad you liked it!
#3 Win









When your cap is reset, steam









Just been looking for powdercoaters in the local area, i have found somewhere







I then looked for anodisers, and guess what, there is one literally next door to the powdercoaters! How win is that







Going to call them and see whether they can do what i want.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Well the curved thing is kind of right, but not the right place and not for radiators.


They are for the drivebays








Still thinking about the others!


----------



## oliverw92

Baaaah how did you guess!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Baaaah how did you guess!


Dunno, guess I've been around too long...








And btw, is that square plate with 4 holes, second from left for the cpu? like some sort of backplate?


----------



## oliverw92

Do you mean for the actual motherboard itself - backplate?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


#1 I have been playing some Pink Floyd on it - so much fun








#2 Glad you liked it!
#3 Win









When your cap is reset, steam









Just been looking for powdercoaters in the local area, i have found somewhere







I then looked for anodisers, and guess what, there is one literally next door to the powdercoaters! How win is that







Going to call them and see whether they can do what i want.


Good man! Recently the guys at work have been playing Dogs and far out... Puts me in the best mood lol.

As for steam, definitely







I've been so desperate to game that I've been playing CS:S with bots


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Do you mean for the actual motherboard itself - backplate?


Well, not sure, maybe as a backplate behind the backplate, cause it is metal, I dunno...


----------



## oliverw92

Well you haven't got it exactly. You are very close though.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Well you haven't got it exactly. You are very close though.


well, I think I wont guess it...








I need dimensions!


----------



## oliverw92

I just ordered some super strength velcro for something


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I just ordered some super strength velcro for something










WC Pumps?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

OH GOD, the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


WC Pumps?


Nope









Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


OH GOD, the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I need moar XPower, Cap'n, she's falling apart!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Your stalker is getting impatient.


----------



## repo_man

This thread needs...weiner dogs.










Edit:^^My full-blooded red dachshund.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Those little guys can run faster than most holy heck itself. Throw a frisbee and they'll catch it before it lands, lol.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wiener dogs are annoying as hell! I hate little dogs because they yap to damn much. That is why I like cats. Cats are mostly quite and leave you be for the most part. Then at night they like to cuddle ^_^


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I like cats, too. Most dogs are nice dogs, though.

And fish...well, lets just say that they're nice deep-fried, battered, and sauced.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
I like cats, too. Most dogs are nice dogs, though.

And fish...well, lets just say that they're nice deep-fried, battered, and sauced.









Agreed.

I like dogs for the most part as long as they are quite and obedient. My first dog Boomer (yes that was his name) was like that. Quite and a great companion. He only barked when there were 3 things:

He needed something
Someone was at the door
He wanted to go for a walk.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Oli, think you could post pics of whatever meals you might be having for the day? I like a good build log with eats in it.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


I need moar XPower, Cap'n, she's falling apart!


It isn't here yet lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Your stalker is getting impatient.


My stalker needs to stalk off









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


This thread needs...weiner dogs.










Edit:^^My full-blooded red dachshund.










D'awwww









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Wiener dogs are annoying as hell! I hate little dogs because they yap to damn much. That is why I like cats. Cats are mostly quite and leave you be for the most part. Then at night they like to cuddle ^_^


I have a small dog









Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Oli, think you could post pics of whatever meals you might be having for the day? I like a good build log with eats in it.










Err... wat?


----------



## oliverw92

Tease?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

More tease!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*











Tease?










X POWAHHH!!

Do it.

EDIT: Bah! I can't see the images before you put them on OCN because your hosting isn't as obvious this time!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Really cant wait for this to be finished, going to look amazing!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Ash









And lol bassplayer


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Want to poke the socket!!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Do want!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Do want!










want 2!









That socket looks pretty strange, like its gold


----------



## oliverw92

Update #18 - 23/07/2010










I spy with my little eye...

a table!

Ehm i mean a box with MSI on it.










More table! Oh wait, Big Bang Xpower!










Inside the packaging are two boxes - one with the board in and one with accessories.










I can't fault them for the sheer amount of accesories you get!

- X-Fi Quantum Wave Sound card
- MSI OC Dashboard (overclocking display)
- 2x Xfire bridges, 2x SLI bridges
- Plethora of SATA data/power cables
- A load of USB and eSata backplanes
- Several massive manuals










Here is the sound card Not sure whether to leave it or powdercoat it white.










One of the best bits about this board is the black nickel 1366 socket!










Yes, you counted 6 pci-e x16 slots.










Glad to see they made the SB heatsink bigger - on the pre-release design they had a much smaller one.




























Another pretty cool feature - EZ DIMMS. There are only clips on one side of the DIMM slots, making it easier and quicker to put them in.



















This is the OC Genie button - will have to see how this performs. Most reviews have said it is very good.














































Doctor Doctor...










As I was playing with the motherboard, DHL turned up with something from China. I wasn't expecting this for quite a while!










V1 had viewing issues with the LCD screen, V2 has these fixed.




























They also sent me a load of switches for lighting control.










Hellz yeah! Not bad CAD on my behalf, drawing it perfect without having the thing in front of me!





































Since when was that in there!









































































A massive thanks need to go out to John at MSI and Rob and Lamptron - both of them have been amazing


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

that is one sexy Motherboard








coming together, slowly


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That board is really awesome. They really designed it with a theme, it looks darn cool! (I could only wish that there would be less text on it, would make it look more clean!)
The lamptron is in its bunker with 4 cannons pointing through the walls....








Awesome update Oliver, Keep it up!









Cheers and sa.... Nevermind...


----------



## repo_man

Oli, wow! Those MSI boards _are_ very sexy. I love the nickel plating. Really great features too! (like those dim clips)

Edit: LOL







@ the Lamptron in the fortress with the cannons!


----------



## Striker36

oliver. im coming to your house. and oogling your stuff. and possibly living in your closet.

is that ok? im not messy and im very quiet. and ill help with polarity


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
that is one sexy Motherboard








coming together, slowly









Slowly? Not really







Faster now that it used to be!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
That board is really awesome. They really designed it with a theme, it looks darn cool! (I could only wish that there would be less text on it, would make it look more clean!)
The lamptron is in its bunker with 4 cannons pointing through the walls....








Awesome update Oliver, Keep it up!









Cheers and sa.... Nevermind...









Haha cannons









And AHAHA i burst out laughing when i read that







Chee...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Oli, wow! Those MSI boards _are_ very sexy. I love the nickel plating. Really great features too! (like those dim clips)

Edit: LOL







@ the Lamptron in the fortress with the cannons!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
oliver. im coming to your house. and oogling your stuff. and possibly living in your closet.

is that ok? im not messy and im very quiet. and ill help with polarity

Yeah sure, but i don't have much room in the closet it is full of guitar cases.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wow man, this thing is just getting better and better. Very clean.


----------



## oliverw92

Xeb that was a rather restrained comment for you









Thankyou


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Haha cannons









And AHAHA i burst out laughing when i read that







Chee...









I was reading the update and remembered it, so I was laughing while reading the update, kinda funny


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Xeb that was a rather restrained comment for you









Thankyou









I could make a more unrestrained comment if you like. (sends you a PM)

Also your welcome. I am working on getting myself more under control.


----------



## nolonger

I'd leave the sound card just as it is, looks great! This mod has been a tease from the start!


----------



## Lord Xeb

And one one that makes your mouth water at every turn.

There are 2 things that stand out to me: Innovation and Attention to Detail (AtD)

When you weave these two together, you can create some amazing pieces of work. Oliver AND Xion do this like it is second nature.

I am still in awe at how damn clean your rig is going to be man. I am literally at a lack for words.

^^^^ <- How does that comply to the OCN Professionalism Initiative?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I could make a more unrestrained comment if you like. (sends you a PM)

Also your welcome. I am working on getting myself more under control.


Good luck, thats a hell of a job...xD
Kidding


----------



## Lord Xeb

Meh, it s just thinking before I say something. That is all.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Meh, it s just thinking before I say something. That is all.

Well, for some people... nevermind..
Good to have a serious Xeb around


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I could make a more unrestrained comment if you like. (sends you a PM)

Also your welcome. I am working on getting myself more under control.


Lol at the pm









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I'd leave the sound card just as it is, looks great! This mod has been a tease from the start!


Hmm i am not sure still about the sound card - the graphics cards are going to be very white so the sound card might stick out like a sore thumb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


And one one that makes your mouth water at every turn.

There are 2 things that stand out to me: Innovation and Attention to Detail (AtD)

When you weave these two together, you can create some amazing pieces of work. Oliver AND Xion do this like it is second nature.

I am still in awe at how damn clean your rig is going to be man. I am literally at a lack for words.

^^^^ <- How does that comply to the OCN Professionalism Initiative?


Xeb i am so proud of you







That was the nicest and most professional comment you have ever made on ocn







Thanks!

Guys i am thinking of getting the GPU backplates that are currently nickel powdercoated gloss white so it would be like a sandwich -

gloss white backplate
black gpu
nickel block
white acetal


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Sounds like an awesome sandwich to me


----------



## oliverw92

Now all it needs is some awesomesauce and a LOLBBQ


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Guys i am thinking of getting the GPU backplates that are currently nickel powdercoated gloss white so it would be like a sandwich -

gloss white backplate
black gpu
nickel block
white acetal


Thanks Oliver and your welcome. An artist with talent should not be overlooked as that is an insult.

Also I am working on it on becoming more mature. There is a time for play and a time work; so, I figured if I can clean my act up in the web, I would provide initiative to act more mature IRL as well. What do you think?

Also that card is going to be smexy.


----------



## oliverw92

I think that is a very good idea









And thanks


----------



## Lord Xeb

Welcome.


----------



## nolonger

On second thought I'd have to say it would probably be best to powdercoat the sound card white, but try to do a mock-up and show us how it looks!


----------



## Chicken Patty

subscribed.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys









I need your help! I am trying to find a round sata cable: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Round-Sata-2-C...item483a783a87 but with two right angled connectors on it. Don't mind getting it from overseas if it means getting it.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks guys









I need your help! I am trying to find a round sata cable: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Round-Sata-2-C...item483a783a87 but with two right angled connectors on it. Don't mind getting it from overseas if it means getting it.


This one is not black, but it's what you are looking for:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812123182


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks, but unfortunately that is too short


----------



## Gnomepatrol

how long does it have to be that one chicken linked is 18 inches long?


----------



## oliverw92

60cm or over really. Preferably around 70. I have some 50cm but they are too short


----------



## Gnomepatrol

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g2/c..._90-Page1.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g2/c..._90-Page1.html

These aren't round but i wonder if you cant modify the cable if you cant find any other options

these are 60cm and 90 cm right angle cables


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks for that


----------



## Gnomepatrol

idk i just noticed something about those cables i linked from your build you seem to be single sleeving everything and running the wires though the grates(i didn't read the entire thread just looked at the pretty pictures







)

What i noticed is that they seem to have the internal wires grouped into two runs. Maybe if you do get these cables you can remove the covering and/or separate the two wire sections and sleeve them separately which would allow you to run them through the grates granted you might need extra holes however


----------



## oliverw92

Oh no the SATA cables aren't going through the holes, it is just round ones are easier to manipulate







I think i will get the ones i found originally tbh, i can live with only one right angle.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I have very long sata cables, but they're not round unfortunately







I love that mobo... It's very VERY sexy, as I have already told you


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks, but unfortunately that is too short










Oh well, I gave it a shot


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I have very long sata cables, but they're not round unfortunately







I love that mobo... It's very VERY sexy, as I have already told you


















Thanks krissy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Oh well, I gave it a shot










Thankyou mate, +rep


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*









Thanks krissy

Thankyou mate, +rep


Thank you







mate


----------



## Chicken Patty

Found another one, but it's still the same length as the last one









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=21370


----------



## Timlander

Very very nice its coming along great. Cant wait to see more! =)


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Found another one, but it's still the same length as the last one









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=21370


Thanks anyway

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Very very nice its coming along great. Cant wait to see more! =)










Thankyou!

Super strong velcro and my CD drive came today (old one broke). Having a break from physical modding today - been sorting out the house a bit. Just had to sort through 500-odd CDs and group them into:

General Classical
Piano
Solo Instrument
Modern
Jazz
Random

And then put them in alphabetical order in each section. And then put them on the shelves i made. Took loooong!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Super strong velcro and my CD drive came today (old one broke). Having a break from physical modding today - been sorting out the house a bit. Just had to sort through 500-odd CDs and group them into:

General Classical
Piano
Solo Instrument
Modern
Jazz
Random

And then put them in alphabetical order in each section. And then put them on the shelves i made. Took loooong!


The only thing left is listening all the cd's, one at a time...








Sometimes its good to take some time to do other things. Being too busy with a casemods takes away the fun. Its still a hobby for me, not my work...








keep it up mate


----------



## oliverw92

Sooooo many parcels just arrived







Laser cut stuff isn't hear yet, but plenty of other stuff did


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Sooooo many parcels just arrived







Laser cut stuff isn't hear yet, but plenty of other stuff did










The surprise?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Stop posting and take photos and stuff.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Stop posting and take photos and stuff.


This









Your pictures tell more than 2000 words, so you can choose, 2001 words or a few pictures


----------



## mitchbowman

^^^^ i think both


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjg1675*


The surprise?


Yes









2001 words?

In usu atqui cetero, sed ne laboramus theophrastus, nostrum detracto luptatum ut eum? Sed etiam eirmod reformidans ei, quo fugit quaestio ad. Vel id erat exerci, prima integre suscipiantur nam ei. An cum sale mazim audire! Ut ridens alterum omnesque qui, alii tale puto ei duo, mel ad tantas admodum assueverit.

Has ea legendos pertinax. Labitur oportere splendide cu sea? No per aeterno electram! Putent causae cu vim, ferri takimata interpretaris nam ei, illud numquam fabellas ad ius. Erat error epicuri mea cu, no cibo voluptaria mel, nam alia repudiandae id? In ocurreret elaboraret sit, dicat cetero minimum quo ea.

Commodo dolorem denique has ad, nusquam salutandi eam eu? An vix ridens verterem, falli voluptaria cum at. Dico nostro di**** no quo, sit at dolorem noluisse similique. Vim consequat theophrastus at, eam ut idque ponderum moderatius!

At pri posse tamquam assueverit! Primis vocent no pro, no mea enim nusquam deseruisse. Et mei eripuit similique cotidieque, tamquam debitis pro ne, dignissim laboramus voluptaria cu nec. Sit quaestio perpetua an, ut sea utinam utroque dissentiet. Per nulla meliore at, vel mentitum omnesque suscipit ut!

Ea consul eruditi consequat nec, vel integre diceret accusam ne, per et habeo zzril. Falli convenire iracundia vix id? Qui at aliquam recusabo lobortis, autem dissentiunt ei quo. Amet audiam verterem mea ea, ea audiam utamur impedit eum. Sed ei verterem ocurreret. Ius ex rebum malis verterem?

Suas duis decore vix ei. Verear reprehendunt cu duo, sapientem sadipscing te eam! Cu mea fierent facilisis, sea cu tollit quodsi! Pri scripserit consectetuer cu. No vel scripta deleniti definitiones, sumo vide dolore sit ea, choro mnesarchum repudiandae ne mei!

Molestie quaerendum usu in. Sea nihil dolorem ut, eu vim simul labitur reformidans, no mei puto probo maiestatis! Nec phaedrum sadipscing eu, sumo suscipiantur est eu, diam sint oporteat at vix? Veri corpora deleniti ei vis.

Ea cibo vitae similique duo, mea munere option percipitur ad! Ut pertinacia expetendis nam, eligendi sapientem forensibus ea sed. No natum cetero saperet duo, ut minimum insolens praesent vim, his nominavi oporteat sententiae ut. Duo nisl iudico dolorem at! At pri possit patrioque.

Vix salutandi corrumpit hendrerit ei? Id cum diam omittam maiestatis, pri cu quod cetero, in quo constituto adipiscing signiferumque. Vel quod error id? Ex oratio evertitur nec, nam eu integre inimicus!

Vim no omnis ridens nominati, cum maluisset abhorreant eu, erat suscipit cum in! Eros sadipscing philosophia no vim, qui no nobis doming impetus? Adhuc blandit constituam cum ei, eos ei paulo labores persequeris? Justo eruditi lobortis sit at.

Pro in errem sanctus praesent, augue nonumy accusamus est in? Mel dicant perpetua id, per dolorum tibique persecuti an. Accumsan eloquentiam ut eam! Iusto senserit id pro! Id unum vidit ancillae vix, semper assentior te nec.

Duo et melius repudiandae dissentiunt, cu qui salutatus dissentias quaerendum, erat aliquando similique quo ex? Cu mei enim virtute utroque, aliquip consectetuer ad sed, sea ut quas paulo! Iudico eleifend postulant mea te, nisl nemore doctus ex his, justo atqui vituperata has te! Error denique mel at, vitae ignota iriure sea an?

Has ea nobis salutandi. In mea ludus fabulas? Vel an blandit phaedrum disputationi, an appareat takimata intellegat vix? Tota qualisque sit eu. Quas tincidunt efficiendi et his?

Cu his justo aperiam, sint quot delicatissimi te qui. Ut nec modus omnes dicant, unum persequeris philosophia ne qui, cum dictas sensibus qualisque ea. Dolor menandri senserit usu ne, possit ornatus vulputate ut sed, his tota velit consulatu ei! Sed eu singulis takimata suavitate? Erant reprimique id vis. Decore incorrupte scriptorem duo te, nam omnes hendrerit assueverit eu, vide epicurei ea usu! Modus nullam scripserit ne vis.

Probatus constituto vim ei, veritus salutatus sed ei! Nec at sumo ullum. Eum eu congue tamquam consequat. Id vero omnis zzril qui. Dicant volutpat ad mel, eam cu facer iusto mediocrem, deleniti molestiae pertinacia id eum.

Ne duo option assentior mnesarchum. Ea illum idque maluisset duo, no vix civibus fierent appellantur, in sit prompta volutpat. Duo an alterum constituto, velit labore nec te. Agam feugait mel at, suscipit expetendis duo ei!

Ea vim erant laudem scriptorem. Ius option ceteros ullamcorper ei, ius et hinc tantas epicuri. Alii labores prodesset et sed, ius legendos mnesarchum deterruisset ad? Eos prima perpetua ut, sed eu suas alia blandit. An mnesarchum scriptorem appellantur pri, ex nam civibus gloriatur, qui prompta labores in.

In debet vidisse mei, ea alii debitis argumentum nam, ei iudico disputando pro? Ut vis dicit dolores molestiae, quo esse wisi mediocritatem id. Probo voluptua invidunt nam at, movet legendos eu vix. Repudiare gloriatur pro et, cum ut vitae oratio volumus!

Sit kasd putent virtute in, eum ut fugit omnium comprehensam. Porro dicat suscipiantur cum no! His equidem efficiantur intellegebat ea. Ius id dolor qualisque periculis, discere fastidii platonem et mei.

Sed te animal vituperata. Facilis voluptaria vim an. Summo clita qui ea. In suas facilisi sea! Dico augue iisque an vis, nobis noluisse nam in? Eu aliquando consetetur pro, ius illud veritus et, no est fastidii offendit electram? Quem dictas ad per.

Altera accusamus ut vim. Enim intellegam ullamcorper ea qui, cu tempor tincidunt vix. Nec cu errem latine vidisse, eripuit accommodare per id? Ea erant delectus forensibus per, eu dolorum legendos conclusionemque cum, eos veritus erroribus at.

Et sit debet ludus vocent, nam an autem luptatum. Per ex commodo docendi scribentur, falli suavitate pro eu, viris doming ceteros pri an! Elit everti nostrum his ea. Electram argumentum consectetuer in mea, sit verterem partiendo imperdiet ea. Exerci dolores menandri at ius. Ea latine tibique referrentur nec, ea vidit posidonium vix!

Cu sed debet persius. Brute docendi mandamus et sea, ex suas verear regione sit, dicat harum cu cum. Est an paulo quodsi, quo modo dico ad. Eos eros intellegat cu, ut splendide temporibus sed, nam et amet quidam laoreet!

Cum ex sonet impetus, denique suscipit cum et? Recusabo conclusionemque ne sit, amet illud vidisse at quo. Ea sit hinc scripta, in vitae adipisci per, omittam nominati sea ut. Eu eum clita ubique graecis, inani paulo accusamus mel ea! An audire hendrerit delicatissimi duo, ex qui odio malis evertitur? Utinam persius molestiae in nec?

Et mel esse timeam concludaturque, vis hinc brute ad, saperet delenit officiis ius eu. Veri ullamcorper reprehendunt ei has, nam in nulla posidonium percipitur. Stet dicat ut usu, ex est labores probatus honestatis, eu hinc vidit eum? Eos id homero offendit? Sonet maiorum ea his, lorem tibique prodesset sit ex, usu accusamus concludaturque et? Eam menandri definitionem ut, ei his quidam legimus evertitur, percipit perfecto delicata vim cu.

Ut habemus accusata pri? Vix et possit nonummy. Qui ea debet impedit. Vis ad semper ocurreret, id illud liber est, cum ut civibus eleifend vituperatoribus. Error eripuit mel eu?

Error alienum albucius qui ad, pri ne sale detraxit intellegam. Nam sint veritus voluptatum cu. Cum eros malis te? Etiam mollis est ei. Nam mazim deserunt at, cum ne dicat mucius adversarium!

Te erant inermis deleniti nam. Alienum eloquentiam ne usu, ad falli pericula nam. Magna saperet cu mei, eius malis per no, nec ad erat maiestatis expetendis. Affert laoreet blandit id per, eos eu wisi augue ludus, usu albucius suscipiantur et. An eum probo populo, diam singulis assueverit sed et. Duo eu omittantur contentiones.

Has propriae iudicabit periculis an, ne vim iudico accommodare comprehensam, ceteros perpetua expetendis ius ut. In mel errem diceret disputationi, mel te vidit omnium. Vis suas ridens fabulas an. His platonem vulputate dissentias eu!

Modus aeterno sea eu, vix at duis putent maiorum. Libris melius no mel. Inani suscipit sit eu, per aliquid fierent constituam ut, sea lorem verterem indoctum ea? Quis falli possim ei per. Duo brute novum cu, vix ut saperet blandit?

Vim mollis urbanitas ut, ipsum argumentum in cum. Vim an eros minim facilis! In mel mucius deleniti, te erat minimum platonem pri. Fastidii mediocrem signiferumque cu mea, vis ex stet persecuti? Ut nam solum perfecto, eam id dicam voluptua perpetua, cu assum affert mei. Agam vidisse vix cu, id vix discere platonem!

Dicta deseruisse no nam, usu viderer accusam cotidieque in. Cum an amet alia quaeque! Ornatus antiopam pericula mel in. Ut sale insolens deseruisse quo? Quo eu nulla detraxit, equidem alienum elaboraret quo id?

Et mel vocibus fabellas, pro omittam placerat adipisci id. Cu eum everti epicurei! Facilis minimum no usu, vix no liberavisse definitionem, his nibh nulla ut. Ut est vivendo theophrastus, elit democritum disputando et sit. Et dicant invenire sed, ut his eripuit labores!

No duo omnis autem, ut possim tincidunt pro, ad dicant mentitum interesset pri. Agam percipitur appellantur vix id, te postea veritus expetenda vis, cu eos noster definiebas. Nec assum audire mediocrem eu, adhuc oporteat interesset per ea. Zzril integre tibique in pro, debitis fierent dolores cu qui, cu verterem repudiare mea! Utamur disputando cum te, eam sint gloriatur consetetur et? Eum et zzril scripserit, natum argumentum mel no.

His ea tation mollis deleniti, has quas labore no. An duo ceteros appetere, te summo essent tractatos sed? Ut vel dicta aliquyam, nihil nonumy utroque an vix. Te soleat lobortis intellegam qui, ne legere tritani periculis pri, vis eu tempor appellantur concludaturque. Efficiendi necessitatibus in vix, quo utroque appetere et. No vix forensibus instructior, qui no aliquid expetendis!

Cum zzril adversarium no, qui dico dicant decore in, ludus eligendi similique at est. Feugait platonem disputando no quo, nam eu odio quidam lucilius. Vitae interesset vim in, eos sale possim an? Vis cu nibh ridens electram! Mei eu ferri eirmod accusam, sed graecis similique ei. Atqui persequeris te sed!

At facer accumsan eum, liber decore eum cu, dicta liber suavitate ea has! Te elitr accumsan vituperata qui, at pro alienum epicurei praesent. Virtute assentior accommodare per ei, propriae erroribus has ne, diceret suscipiantur definitionem per an! Ea vix dico simul invidunt, ullum iuvaret delectus mea ex. Ut usu nemore scaevola praesent, ei libris voluptua imperdiet pro. Ei has brute dolor civibus.

Percipit principes comprehensam ex nec, his eu oblique eloquentiam, in eam veri falli? Eu utroque habemus antiopam pro, ei mutat assueverit dissentiunt mel, mentitum menandri quo cu. Mei an idque admodum menandri! Vis audire nominati vituperata no, ne sed magna libris. Eam an alia illud neglegentur, mei in nulla ancillae placerat. Sapientem periculis cu sed, vix semper aliquid aliquyam ne!

Justo posidonium honestatis eu duo, pro labore virtute suavitate in! Ei eum audire percipit aliquyam, ei vidit brute nostrum pri? Natum persecuti mel id. Te paulo dolor dolores nec, possim adolescens ullamcorper cu has?

Mea id partem nonummy facilis! Eu populo temporibus mea, ei vis illud ludus? Adipisci concludaturque no quo, wisi tritani denique ne mel! An quo euripidis contentiones signiferumque! Magna nobis nam eu, summo constituto mea ne? Mandamus deseruisse usu at.

Debet feugait mel ut, virtute honestatis at nec! Paulo tamquam eu vim, quo ut tamquam nostrud argumentum? Option voluptatum adversarium eu eum, simul explicari ad mel. Ne vim iusto eirmod constituto, ne oblique euismod assueverit sit! Ad error appellantur cum.

Id molestie eloquentiam quo, eruditi detracto laboramus eu sit. Eum ut perpetua concludaturque. Id oporteat mediocrem his. Per in meis utinam, et simul repudiandae mel, vim habeo alterum ne? Posse dolor at eum? Cu pro prompta admodum suscipiantur, ei utinam aperiam nam.

Reque ipsum ullum pri cu! At est debitis convenire. Quo erant legendos an? Mea fugit qualisque disputando te, epicuri explicari sit ei!

Puto accusata eleifend est no, et vel falli eripuit, has an nonummy adipisci assentior. Eos te scaevola omittantur, sint mazim vix ea. Ei velit quidam eam, mei erant ubique labitur ne! Nec quas tractatos scripserit cu, his ceteros rationibus appellantur no. Equidem electram vix id, natum nullam qualisque ea sea? Tantas tamquam vis ad, sit ex tollit perpetua elaboraret, ex quis evertitur sit! Duo ne harum simul.

Has labores laoreet id. Ei eos inani numquam honestatis, ut putent mnesarchum quo, ex eligendi quaestio eam. Sit impetus recusabo omittantur ei, te mei viris iriure iuvaret. Alii expetenda cum id, in ipsum ullum libris ius! Sed te munere consulatu, pri abhorreant honestatis ex, no diceret senserit periculis ius. Id est ignota postulant!

Tritani praesent moderatius in vel? Cu sea dico utamur, mei id audiam.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

And now the translation please


----------



## mitchbowman

awwww 
i cant read it


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


And now the translation please










^^^


----------



## oliverw92

In english:

Upon usu and yet the rest , but that not laboramus theophrastus , our to drag off luptatum when he? But as yet eirmod reformidans she , from fugitive seeking to. Or this was to train prima integrity suscipiantur for she. Or when sale mazim be heard! When to laugh at the second omnesque quae alii rod to clear she two , honey to so much admonish assueverit.Has this legendos persistent. Lip it behooves splendid cu sea? To swim very eternal amber! To stink case at law cu vim ferri takimata interpretaris for she , that at no time fabellas to oath. Was error epicuri my cu , to swim food for animals pleasant honey , for other repudiandae this? Upon ocurreret elaboraret he is dicat the rest least from ea.Commodo pain at last these to , nowhere salutandi she good? Or scarcely to laugh at verterem , to deceive pleasant when but. To say our di **** to swim from , he is but pain to be unwilling similar. Vim according to reason theophrastus but , she when idque balance moderatius! But pri to be able as assueverit! First vocent to swim for , to swim my in fact nowhere deseruisse. And my to snatch away similar daily , as debt for that not dignissim laboramus pleasant cu and not. He is seeking unbroken or , when sea if only that were true to both sides dissentiet. Very nulla better but , or mind omnesque to raise up when! This magistrate instruction according to reason and not , or integrity diceret to accuse that not , very and to have zzril. To deceive agreeing iracundia scarcely this? Quae but some to refuse lobortis , but dissentiunt she from. Amet I will hear verterem my this , this I will hear utamur hindrance he. But she verterem ocurreret. Oath out of rebum malis verterem? Persuasive discourse duis beauty scarcely she. Truly to blame cu two , wisely sadipscing you she

EDIT: aww it only translated a bit of it


----------



## mitchbowman

ok NOW pic's


----------



## Mikezilla

What language was it?


----------



## oliverw92

No pics







I am having a slow day. Will get round to modding at some point (i'm not even dressed yet, and i only just had breakfast







)

It was lorem ipsum, so it is latin but it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Sooooo many parcels just arrived







Laser cut stuff isn't hear yet, but plenty of other stuff did











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjg1675*


The surprise?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Stop posting and take photos and stuff.


these cover it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


No pics







I am having a slow day. Will get round to modding at some point (i'm not even dressed yet, and i only just had breakfast







)

It was lorem ipsum, so it is latin but it doesn't make any sense.



am jealous....







i have been at work for 4 hours already trying to pay for the reactor project


----------



## Lord Xeb

WHY THE HELL DID YOU WRITE SOMETHING IN LATIN!!! e-e Dead language is dead...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

lorum ipsem is a design tool for creating good magazine and web layouts before you know what content will be in them. it is not latin, just based of off random words from it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
lorum ipsem is a design tool for creating good magazine and web layouts before you know what content will be in them. it is not latin, just based of off random words from it.

Yah and it's very very helpful. I always copy and paste the text and exclude the lorem ipsum bit since I'm so tired of seeing it


----------



## oliverw92

Pics in a sec guys, i went out and saw Inception - it is AWESOME!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Pics in a sec guys, i went out and saw Inception - it is AWESOME!

does that mean its picture time nao!?

please please please pleas


----------



## oliverw92

I'm just dl'ing the pics off my card now. Will go through them and upload in a minute.


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Pics in a sec guys, i went out and saw Inception - it is AWESOME!

I dont know why but that film didnt do it for me. It was good, yeah, but I think it's overrated.

Then again I was wayyy too close to the screen and had a blazing headache the whole way through...


----------



## oliverw92

That probably didn't help







Best film i have seen all year, possibly last year too.


----------



## Killhouse

Best film I saw this year, although not new - was "Into the Wild". Awesome.


----------



## Aick

inception was amazing and makes you wonder if that could happen RL









can't wait for the pics dude!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


i'm just dl'ing the pics off my card now. Will go through them and upload in a minute.


yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## oliverw92

Maybe i should go to bed before i update, and do it in the morning. Y'know, i'm a bit tired


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Maybe i should go to bed before i update, and do it in the morning. Y'know, i'm a bit tired









You wouldnt wake up, I'd make sure of it.

(Maybe by killing you in a 3-deep dream?)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Maybe i should go to bed before i update, and do it in the morning. Y'know, i'm a bit tired









i will never forgive you. i want to know what this surprise part is....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm off anyways, have to go up at 6.30 and its 1.18 now. Not much sleep left








So if you update tonight, I'll be able to check it at work


----------



## oliverw92

It's uploading now


----------



## Killhouse

Also didnt you get up at like... 4?


----------



## Striker36

Woot woot!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Update soon







Yay


----------



## oliverw92

Update #20 - 28/07/2010










Lots of stuff arrived.










Needed this paint to do the pumps (why, you will find out later on) and a metal piece that can't be powdercoated (it has a magnet glued to it).










Also got this gun to make my life easier!










Ultra-strong velcro in white










Â£25 of machine screws and a couple of new taps (my old ones are a bit shoddy)










All the screws went in my 3 little compartment boxes that needed topping up.










I also finally found the perfect SATA cables - 70cm black right-angle round sata cables.










DVD drive came back from RMA










Oooo whats this box... looks like it is from Germany










Anyone guessed what it is yet? Lets see...










Crimping tool. Nice, but not murderMod!










Nope, it isn't really murderMod.










These may be fine crimps from Nils, but they aint murderMod!










These black rivets and extra-large 3:1 heatshrink are also very nice, but they aren't murderMod either!










Oh, that's murderMod!










This is one of the last ones Nils has left (there is one other, which is his own). There was a run of 10 of these standard serpentine backplates. They were given to one of the best metal finishers in the world to be brushed and made to look spectacular. Over half of these were powdercoated by their owners, so there are now maybe 4 left in existence that still have this gorgeous finish!










As a result of this amazing finish, I shall now be changing my plans a little and i will be getting both this, the PSU plate and the cable management plate anodised black!










And a nice little pic with my MDPC sleeving i got a few months ago.










Drooling over, here is what i have been doing. I decided to cut the tabs off the two DDCs (they looked fugly with the tabs). However little did i know that they would turn brown after cutting/sanding! So the paint i got is to give these a nice satin black coat.










I also cut off the RPM cable inside the DDC - i have no need for it.










Before painting i need to sand them up to 100-grit.










This was at 40 grit. Tomorrow i shall finish sanding the pumps and get the primer coats done









Cheers and sal... FFFFFUUUUU


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Very nice! Love the murdermod backplate!!!! Will look amazing anodized black


----------



## Killhouse

I approve









Is there some sort of panel to go in the murdermod thingymejiggy?


----------



## nolonger

I love getting stuff in the mail! Wish I got stuff like that.









This mod is such a tease!


----------



## Striker36

I KNEW IT WAS GOING TO BE MURDERMOD!

cant wait to see more work.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys







Killhouse, you take the PCI bracket and i/o from the old one and rivet it onto the new one.


----------



## Killhouse

Ah I see, it's TJ specific. For a moment I thought I had missed an awesome modding store


----------



## oliverw92

Haha lol


----------



## Thedark1337

my god this case is now going to be murdered by Xeb because of your backpanel







Carry on with your mod


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nice update Oliver. I love the backpanel finish








Keep it up


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys


----------



## allikat

I'll go get a bucket and mop for Xeb... just in case


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


I'll go get a bucket and mop for Xeb... just in case


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## Deano12345

......

Just wait a minute there lads,

I've gotta pick my jaw up off the floor







Love the murdermod stuff









Looking good Oli'


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Deano


----------



## Willhemmens

*Picks self off floor after passing out*

Must-go-up-to-Devon.

Such a well planned and thought out build. The colour scheme is also amazing.

Extremely well done!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Willhemmens







South-west modding ftw!


----------



## Striker36

i just scrolled past to get to the latest posts and im still all like


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
*Picks self off floor after passing out*

Must-go-up-to-Devon.

Such a well planned and thought out build. The *colour* scheme is also amazing.

Extremely well done!

Fixed that for you


----------



## oliverw92

Fixed it for you







No really, i did


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Fixed it for you







No really, i did



















Wars can be started like this!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Fixed it for you







No really, i did









i got confused... then i remembered your an editor now. and then i understood


----------



## spRICE




----------



## oliverw92

I have an update for you


----------



## spRICE




----------



## Detroitsoldier

I'm going to fire into a crowd of children because of this.
Great job, though. Smecksy MurderMod plate is smecksy.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks soldier









Update is just about done processing.


----------



## Striker36

it r b update tiem yet?


----------



## oliverw92

Update #21 - 28/07/2010










Here are both pumps sanded to 100grit, ready for some primer!










Scratches look deep but it is actually really smooth - the plastic is very odd to sand.










Here is my hi-tech spray booth! A big cardboard box with a slot cut in the top!










The slot in the top allows me to hook the NASA-approved coat hanger wire through the top so I can rotate the parts without touching them. After putting a coat on i can shut the box to stop dust and insects getting in.










Feeling confident after my painting endeavours, I embarked on a daring path of DVD-drive deconstruction.










Only thing left to remove are these gears.










This is what i was hunting for - the plastic inner frame. This is a horrible beige that shows on the back of the CD drive, and therefore shows inside the case. It must change colour!










In it goes with the pump bodies.










Whilst the primer coats were drying I sanded down the JB weld i used on the LED holes.










Then a package arrived! 100m of 18AWG 2.5mm black PVC wire and 100m of 24AWG black PVC wire. I also bought my new favourite tool ever - an automatic wire stripper with depth stop.










You slide the piece of red plastic to the length you want to strip, insert the wire, squeeze the trigger and it strips off the PVC to an exact length without damaging or touching the inner metal core at all. Saves so much time!










I swapped out the Revolution for an OCZ StealthXtreme 500W on my techbench so i could start work on the revo. The Stealth doesn't have enough power connectors for crossfire 5850's so i stuck one in POLARity as a guide for cables etc.










Shiny floor!










Should be a perfect distance for the 5850 power cables to go from the holes in the motherboard tray.










After the success of the painting and the CD drive deconstruction, I got way too brave for my own good and started hacking the Enermax Revolution apart! I have decided i want as few permanent cables as possible, so i cut everything off except for the 24pin. Everything else will be modular.










CPU 8pin cut off










And there was carnage upon the battlefield of OakTable!










Heatshrinked the tips of the cables to stop them shorting anything out.










24 identical lengths of black 18AWG wire with 5mm stripped ends.










Crimped!



















Om nom nom black cables










Then jump about 4 hours and we end up here! I replaced every cable of the 24pin with black ones. I also put a white connector on the end. The cables will be sleeved tomorrow in black with white heatshrink.










I also replaced the transparent fan inside the PSU with an opaque white one.










The red fan grill and the logo will be powdercoated either black or white.










I leave you with this


----------



## Threefeet

I'm still amazed by the level of detail you're putting in, good stuff


----------



## shinji2k

That crimper makes quick work of those wires doesn't it







. I'm assuming you are making custom length modular cables as well. I feel my ratcheting crimper was worth every cent even if I only end up doing the one PSU.


----------



## Killhouse

Looking good Oli, where can I buy NASA coathangers?


----------



## Tator Tot

I say do white on the PSU man


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I'm still amazed by the level of detail you're putting in, good stuff










Thanks! Detail is the key









Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


That crimper makes quick work of those wires doesn't it







. I'm assuming you are making custom length modular cables as well. I feel my ratcheting crimper was worth every cent even if I only end up doing the one PSU.


It is seriously awesome







So worth the money! People think it is extortionate, but it is so worth it. Such good quality too. The cheap ones just don't crimp properly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Looking good Oli, where can I buy NASA coathangers?


NASA are actually a new sponsor, i forgot to say!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I say do white on the PSU man


White all over the shell of it? I was thinking of just powdercoating the red grill white and leaving it at that. It is a royal pain to get the entire shell coated because that means de-soldering the power plug doesn't it?


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


NASA are actually a new sponsor, i forgot to say!


Awww damn, another Oli exclusive.

I heard they work in zero G!


----------



## Chicken Patty

oh my, that sleeving is sexy


----------



## UrbanSmooth

How is NASA a sponsor?


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Don't spray the entire PSU white. It's.. too much white.. Just spray the red cover white and leave it at that. Anyways, looks amazing, good job. Hopefully this will be the first personal computer to land on the moon.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


How is NASA a sponsor?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The slot in the top allows me to hook the NASA-approved coat hanger wire through the top so I can rotate the parts without touching them. After putting a coat on i can shut the box to stop dust and insects getting in.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


White all over the shell of it? I was thinking of just powdercoating the red grill white and leaving it at that. It is a royal pain to get the entire shell coated because that means de-soldering the power plug doesn't it?


Nah; I meant leave the Shell/Revo logo alone. But do the Enermax Logo in Black & White with the red parts being white.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nice update Oliver, that 24pin looks really good








I wish my psu had 24 cables in stead of 14 cables with splits....


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
How is NASA a sponsor?









It's not, i'm trolling you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier* 
Don't spray the entire PSU white. It's.. too much white.. Just spray the red cover white and leave it at that. Anyways, looks amazing, good job. Hopefully this will be the first personal computer to land on the moon.









I think you are right about only white on the grills









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Nah; I meant leave the Shell/Revo logo alone. But do the Enermax Logo in Black & White with the red parts being white.

Agreed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Nice update Oliver, that 24pin looks really good








I wish my psu had 24 cables in stead of 14 cables with splits....









Heh, who said i didn't have splits! I just cut them off and rewired them inside.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Just for that, Oli, I think your next SFF build should resemble a satellite!


----------



## oliverw92

I'll make the moon, but on a 1:1 scale


----------



## oliverw92

Just put the CD drive back together, took me aaages to get it right. However it works







So win


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Heh, who said i didn't have splits! I just cut them off and rewired them inside.

hmm, my bad...xD
I'll rewire them too, though it'll take some time. Doing it at work too, but cars arnt as small as a psu


----------



## oliverw92

I have to say it was very tricky getting it all in after replacing the fan - this new one is larger than the old one by a few mm.

I just tested the PSU with a multimeter - I got it 100% correct on the first try







Win! Only thing is, the new fan isn't spinning up. It jolts, but doesn't start. If i tap it it starts spinning. It obviously isn't getting enough voltage, so i think i will wire it up to 12v and 5v lines so it gets 7V continuous instead of being controlled by the PSU.


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Just put the CD drive back together, took me aaages to get it right. However it works







So win









You could have added some LEDs in the back of the casing, so that when it opens light shines out of the drive. It looks epicwin


----------



## oliverw92

I am taking it apart again at some point because the shell needs powdercoating.

Laz0r cut stuff just arrived!


----------



## X-Nine

I bow to your modding powers!
This is such a sweet looking rig, man. Question, what are you going to do with the power button? Are you going to leave it, or add one that glows blue (to match the case internals)?

BTW, when you're done with the lazer cutter, mind sending it to the US?


----------



## oliverw92

Thankyou for your compliments!

In one of the recent updates i showed the new power switch. It illuminates white









I no longer have the laser cutter







It belonged to my school and i have left now.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Thankyou for your compliments!

In one of the recent updates i showed the new power switch. It illuminates white









I no longer have the laser cutter







It belonged to my school and i have left now.

I will give you my left arm for this case when it's done. Not only that, I will chew it off before sending it priority mail to you, packed in ice. You could do a lot of things with an arm. Make a terminator. Use it as a back scratcher. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## oliverw92

lOL i'm good thanks


----------



## Thedark1337

This is an awesome case. It almost seems too bipolar to me


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Lol ***, sponsored by NASA? Oli, you crack me up


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Oli, you have been charged to add some UV goodness to this build, sir!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=60_117


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

The Box and hanger trick was genius (whoever came up with it?!) this will go into my spank-bank


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


spank-bank


I have no idea what that is, but it sounds kinda hot...


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


I have no idea what that is, but it sounds kinda hot...


its where you store images for _Later_ reference


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*









This is an awesome case. It almost seems too bipolar to me




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol ***, sponsored by NASA? Oli, you crack me up


















They are sponsoring me with a space shuttle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Oli, you have been charged to add some UV goodness to this build, sir!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=60_117


Ewwww no thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


The Box and hanger trick was genius (whoever came up with it?!) this will go into my spank-bank










I have seen people use boxes for painting stuff, but not the slot-in-the-top trick









Update incoming!


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

your giving away your coolest tricks!


----------



## oliverw92

Update #22 - 29/07/2010










Pumps mounted up after the paint dried overnight.










CD drive re-assembled.










Used a multimeter and another PSU to check PSU voltages - I got everything correct thankfully!




























Then a box arrived!










Laz0r bits!










This is my new front i/o plate - two switches and a usb port.










Need to drill some mounting holes for it and it will be done.










Here is the new pump mounting mechanism!



















Rubber standoffs are used to isolate the pumps from the case.




























These are brackets for mounting the front bezel. The velcro is used so that it is quick and easy to access the hard drives.



















Here are the two drive bay covers.










The one on the right can only be installed with everything removed from the case - it is a very nice fit, but to look as good as possible it has to be installed early on in build assembly.


















































































It was then sleeving time and i was presented with a problem! How do you cut 24 bits of heatshrink to exactly the same length - 15mm? Here is my solution!










3 pieces of scrap screwed on to an old board. The gap here is 15mm, and the other smaller one is the diameter of MDPC small heatshrink.










What you will need: heatshrink and a large very very sharp kitchen knife! (this one is Japanese)










Slide the heatshrink down the gap until it hits the block at the end.










With a fair amount of pressure, slice through the heatshrink, using the wood as a guide and holding the other end of the heatshrink with your hand.










Perfect 15mm lengths!










And sleeved! It still needs another 'stretch' to get it looking perfect.


----------



## Tator Tot

Oh wow... that's a shiny piece of metal...


----------



## UrbanSmooth

SO, the color scheme is red, black, and white?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Oh wow... that's a shiny piece of metal...


Lol







Not particularly, it was just the way i had the lighting in the room - camera at night = hard to get good lighting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


SO, the color scheme is red, black, and white?


No, black and white with hints of blue. The GPU is being watercooled and the PSU is having its red removed


----------



## Killhouse

Looking very nice oli, my only slight qualm is those 2 buttons - they seem a little wonky?









I like what you've done with the side panels and the pump though, they look great. And the sleeving as always.


----------



## Thedark1337

black and white. The polar opposite of each other. Clever


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Looks brilliant man, good stuff. ;-)


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I think those drive bay covers would be the perfect canvas for some sort of logo or graphic, otherwise they would look to plain.

Great work though.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Omg, stop updating ffs. You make me feel incredibly guilty every time since I haven't had a chance to do anything more to mine









srs mode:

Really nice update. I'll have to sort out a similar setup for heatshrink measuring and cutting. An excellent idea really. Now if only I knew how to give you mod rep...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Really nice update Oliver, keep up the good work on this case









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Omg, stop updating ffs. You make me feel incredibly guilty every time since I haven't had a chance to do anything more to mine









You dont have to feel guilty, look at minime, took him about a year to finish...








And I'm taking my time for my build too


----------



## Lord Xeb

WE NEED A DOCTOR OVER HERE!

*collapses on the ground in a seizure from the sheer awesome*


----------



## UrbanSmooth

lol


----------



## Chicken Patty

That last update just got me very frustrated. Dammit, I want!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
Looking very nice oli, my only slight qualm is those 2 buttons - they seem a little wonky?









I like what you've done with the side panels and the pump though, they look great. And the sleeving as always.


By wonky do you mean the actual aluminium part? It isn't attached to anything yet - I am waiting for m3 inserts to arrive









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
black and white. The polar opposite of each other. Clever



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Looks brilliant man, good stuff. ;-)

Thanks Kev!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
I think those drive bay covers would be the perfect canvas for some sort of logo or graphic, otherwise they would look to plain.

Great work though.

Nahh i want to keep it free from logos or graphics







just wait until it is powdercoated and it will look perfect!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Omg, stop updating ffs. You make me feel incredibly guilty every time since I haven't had a chance to do anything more to mine









srs mode:

Really nice update. I'll have to sort out a similar setup for heatshrink measuring and cutting. An excellent idea really. Now if only I knew how to give you mod rep...

Thanks Krissy







I love your comments!

It is definitely a simple and cheap solution to the problem of heatshrink!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Really nice update Oliver, keep up the good work on this case









You dont have to feel guilty, look at minime, took him about a year to finish...








And I'm taking my time for my build too









Thanks Bassie!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
WE NEED A DOCTOR OVER HERE!

*collapses on the ground in a seizure from the sheer awesome*

HAH I knew you couldn't stay srs









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
That last update just got me very frustrated. Dammit, I want!


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
By wonky do you mean the actual aluminium part? It isn't attached to anything yet - I am waiting for m3 inserts to arrive









I meant one switch looks higher than the other on the mounting. Just a tiny thing though it bugged me


----------



## oliverw92

Hey i just noticed that... lol I am making a new one anyway, this one isn't folded right.


----------



## Killhouse

Then I forgive you


----------



## Striker36

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy..... this project is just SO nice....

oh and RAWR!


----------



## Mikezilla

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM...

I love case mods<3


----------



## Th0m0_202

looking crazy oli! keep it up! love the design and quality







would buy it if it were for sale


----------



## underdog1425

Nice work oli, loving the fabbed parts.

The white tubing with black fittings is a nice touch also. I'm a fan for passthroughs in a liquid loop xD


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Then I forgive you




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy..... this project is just SO nice....

oh and RAWR!










Thanks Striker









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjg1675*


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM...

I love case mods<3



MMMMMMM I love people who love casemods









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


looking crazy oli! keep it up! love the design and quality







would buy it if it were for sale










Thanks! Never for sale, never ever









Quote:



Originally Posted by *underdog1425*


Nice work oli, loving the fabbed parts.

The white tubing with black fittings is a nice touch also. I'm a fan for passthroughs in a liquid loop xD



Thanks! Passthroughs give it a very 'industrial' look i think









No updates today. I had a break from POLARity and started my entry for the eBuyer case mod comp. I'll link you to some pics of that in a bit.


----------



## oliverw92

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...s-than-my.html

I have a mini project going on for the eBuyer case competition, check it out


----------



## Lord Xeb

In all seriousness, I cannot wait to see how this will turn out.


----------



## underdog1425

this.


----------



## allikat

It's not just black and white, it's black and win!








Loving it Oli.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks allikat - check that networking thread btw i really need halp


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Double post for # 6,666!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 









Thats upside down Bassplayer!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Double post for # 6,666!!!

lol, I prefer 7777 posts, though it might take some time...


----------



## oliverw92

I haz update


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I haz update


I can haz nao?


----------



## KillerBeaz

i can see?

edit: damn you kg... your too fast


----------



## oliverw92

I haz updated, but it is not edited/uploaded


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## oliverw92

Tease?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

GPU waterblocks


----------



## oliverw92

Update #23 - 06/08/2010

I have been rather busy for the past week with my entry for the eBuyer case competition:










The case used to be an Â£11 Casecom beige steel mid-tower that i have transformed into something rather more attractive!










Now that it is done I can get back to my main project










After getting a 3850 for my tech bench I mounted the waterblocks on the 5850s that used to be on the bench.



















I will be powdercoating the nickel backplates gloss white - as much as I like the nickel i feel it detracts too much from my theme.










Since i am no longer having motherboard blocks, I can now go parallel on my graphics cards.










Tubing will be shorter than this, i just had these bit as offcuts so thought why not!



















I am in the process of sourcing black o-rings to replace those green ones.




























At the moment i am using threaded extenders to lift the straight compressions high enough to clear the PCB, however i may try and get some normal spacers instead - i am unsure of the look at the moment of the bottom graphics card fittings.










As i said earlier, the tubing will be shorter than i previously showed. You can see that in this pic.










I think having the backplates white will balance out the motherboard area a bit more - at the moment it is dominated too much by black.










And here you can see how the quad rad from down below will connect up to the lower graphics card.



















QUESTION! White connector, as shown, or black one? I am leaning towards getting a black one.


----------



## KillerBeaz

pretty







and imo you should stick w/ the white 24 pin connector, i like how it breaks up all the black


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Very sexy, getting there slowly


----------



## Killhouse

Bitspower







Looking awesome Oli, like really awesome.

I would go with a black connector btw


----------



## postama

I think the nickel looks great, I can understand why you want to change it, but since it is almost a mirror finish it almost seems to reflect (literally) your theme than to distract from it.

Just my opinion though, you are the master.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome pictures Oli.
I would use a black connector with the white heatshrink and black sleeving, so only change the connector. I would like it if the connector was really white, though you can see the heatshrink through this one.
Loving it so far, keep it up mate


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

black connector, I really like the fittings and water blocks used


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz*


pretty







and imo you should stick w/ the white 24 pin connector, i like how it breaks up all the black


You have a point about it breaking up the black









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Very sexy, getting there slowly










Getting there







It would be sped up if you bought my P6T6









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Bitspower







Looking awesome Oli, like really awesome.

I would go with a black connector btw










BP fittings are the bomb









Quote:



Originally Posted by *postama*


I think the nickel looks great, I can understand why you want to change it, but since it is almost a mirror finish it almost seems to reflect (literally) your theme than to distract from it.

Just my opinion though, you are the master.


Yeah it is a tough decision about the nickel plates - they are purely aesthetic since the 5850 doesn't have any chips on the back so i can do what i want with them. I never planned on too much nickel in the project, and i think the plates are just too much - I get enough from the blocks alone.

I am the master, but the people that read these worklogs mean a lot to me, so i value their opinions









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Awesome pictures Oli.
I would use a black connector with the white heatshrink and black sleeving, so only change the connector. I would like it if the connector was really white, though you can see the heatshrink through this one.
Loving it so far, keep it up mate










I agree with you tbh, I shall order new connectors soon









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


black connector, I really like the fittings and water blocks used


Thanks!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

So how exactly is Z sponsoring this build?


----------



## ROM3000

Great update Oli. I think a black connector would look better as well, unless you could find an opaque white one. As Bastiaan said, this one is a bit transparent.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


So how exactly is Z sponsoring this build?


Z isn't i'm just trolling









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Great update Oli. I think a black connector would look better as well, unless you could find an opaque white one. As Bastiaan said, this one is a bit transparent.


Yeah black connector it will be then


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


So how exactly is Z sponsoring this build?


Oli promised to Fold on POLARity once it's done... so I'm providing support.

Moral support mainly... since I can't mod... or have an interesting conversation.

Cat pictures basically. Lots of them.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oli promised to Fold on POLARity once it's done... so I'm providing support.

Moral support mainly... since I can't mod... or have an interesting conversation.

Cat pictures basically. Lots of them.










please no more of those or ill







you


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


please no more of those or ill







you


I'm into it.


----------



## oliverw92

Nils of MDPC is genius, he has given me a great idea. The power cables for the bottom gpu are going to be black cable, sleeve, shrink and connector. The top GPU is going to be white cable, sleeve, shrink and connector. Then the 24pin connector is going to be black connector, 'lowest' 12 pins will be black cable, sleeve and heatshrink and the 'top' 12 pins will be white cable, sleeve and heatshrink.

What dyu think?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Nils of MDPC is genius, he has given me a great idea. The power cables for the bottom gpu are going to be black cable, sleeve, shrink and connector. The top GPU is going to be white cable, sleeve, shrink and connector. Then the 24pin connector is going to be black connector, 'lowest' 12 pins will be black cable, sleeve and heatshrink and the 'top' 12 pins will be white cable, sleeve and heatshrink.

What dyu think?










I like this idea.

Nils' the man though.


----------



## spRICE

I like that idea a lot.







Very creative.


----------



## Striker36

looks good oli. i think the black back plates will look better on the cards. but the nickle blocks are SEXY.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Can you please update the OP with links to the updates. Would help loads!!!


----------



## JE Nightmare

I hate looking at your pictures because they're so damn good and it's impossible for me to take quality pictures like that.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wow man.


----------



## Thedark1337

Dang nice update







And thats a very nice cable management idea


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Nils = awesome/bawss/pro/man

I agree with him


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Nils = awesome/bawss/pro/man

I agree with him


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Awesome update Oli, its coming along nicely.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Nils of MDPC is genius, he has given me a great idea. The power cables for the bottom gpu are going to be black cable, sleeve, shrink and connector. The top GPU is going to be white cable, sleeve, shrink and connector. Then the 24pin connector is going to be black connector, 'lowest' 12 pins will be black cable, sleeve and heatshrink and the 'top' 12 pins will be white cable, sleeve and heatshrink.

What dyu think?

I think that sounds good.


----------



## Blitz6804

Maybe it is because I am still groggy, but I dont understand Nils's suggestion. Tasty looking update, however. That camera... wow.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I want to sponsor Oli morally too! COUNT ME IN! This thing is turning out to be one of those MDM machiens.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I want to sponsor Oli morally too! COUNT ME IN!

This isn't something you can just sign up for... only special people are accepted.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I AM SPECIAL DAMMIT! ;_; that hurts my feeling. *goes and pouts*


----------



## zodac

I'm special-er.

So much so, that in comparison, you're just normal.


----------



## Liighthead

woahhh like 80 pages later (







net just reset lol not capped no more )

great work lookin perdy


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm special-er.

So much so, that in comparison, you're just normal.

;_; Meanie...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 







I like this idea.

Nils' the man though.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
I like that idea a lot.







Very creative.

That idea shall happen then







I just need some money to order the new sleeve and white cable!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
looks good oli. i think the black back plates will look better on the cards. but the nickle blocks are SEXY.

You mean white back plates? Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02* 
Can you please update the OP with links to the updates. Would help loads!!!

I'll do it soon, but it is a major effort to do it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
I hate looking at your pictures because they're so damn good and it's impossible for me to take quality pictures like that.









I'm not doing anything special with the photos - anyone can do it







You just need an ok DSLR, tripod, something to photograph and sunlight in the right place







A macro lens helps loads too

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Wow man.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Dang nice update







And thats a very nice cable management idea

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Nils = awesome/bawss/pro/man

I agree with him









Like a bawss









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob* 
Awesome update Oli, its coming along nicely.

I think that sounds good.

Thanks Rob!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blitz6804* 
Maybe it is because I am still groggy, but I dont understand Nils's suggestion. Tasty looking update, however. That camera... wow.

You shall see what i mean soon









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I want to sponsor Oli morally too! COUNT ME IN! This thing is turning out to be one of those MDM machiens.

Noes, i am only trolling with that









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
woahhh like 80 pages later (







net just reset lol not capped no more )

great work lookin perdy









Thanks









Could do with your help guys, could someone get me links (the # link, NOT the permalink) to all the updates i have done since #15 (not including #15). Would really appreciate the help - I have to do it for 10 forums and it takes loooong


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am making myself a sponsor.


----------



## zodac

Get Oli's links for him, and I'm sure he'll consider it.


----------



## oliverw92

I love lists


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

My goodness, thats a huge list...xD


----------



## oliverw92

If anyone could help me out here i would really appreciate it too: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-switches.html


----------



## Blitz6804

Update #15: http://www.overclock.net/9595159-post857.html
Update #15 (second): http://www.overclock.net/9618552-post926.html
Update #16: Does not exist
Update #17: http://www.overclock.net/9726004-post1020.html
Update #18: http://www.overclock.net/10070230-post1311.html
Update #18 (second): http://www.overclock.net/10105658-post1381.html
Update #19: Does not exist
Update #20: http://www.overclock.net/10150609-post1454.html
Update #21: http://www.overclock.net/10162664-post1483.html
Update #22: http://www.overclock.net/10175444-post1515.html
Update #23: http://www.overclock.net/10260945-post1552.html


----------



## oliverw92

Thankyou so much blitz, +rep


----------



## Blitz6804

You are welcome oliver.


----------



## zodac

Yeah... I guess that deserves a spot in the thread title.









You should sell off that spot daily Oli.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... I guess that deserves a spot in the thread title.









You should sell off that spot daily Oli.










I'll buy it! $5.


----------



## zodac

Sell through favours.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Ask and I will do what I can. I, Oli's official stalker, want to have mention in the thread title!!!!!!!

zodac, you cannot has.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


zodac, you cannot has.


Had it first. Now, as always, everyone else wants it too.

I'm just a trendsetter.


----------



## Blitz6804

Personally, I find it a little annoying when the title changes regularly, it messes with bookmarks.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Personally, I find it a little annoying when the title changes regularly, it messes with bookmarks.


Then just subscribe


----------



## Blitz6804

But then the inbox gets flooded...

I check my folder of (twenty) bookmarked threads one to three times a day. Threads that are active that day I leave open in the background and periodically refresh.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


But then the inbox gets flooded...

I check my folder of (twenty) bookmarked threads one to three times a day. Threads that are active that day I leave open in the background and periodically refresh.


Wow that is pretty systematic. I just refresh my user CP constantly on open up any threads with activity


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


But then the inbox gets flooded...

I check my folder of (twenty) bookmarked threads one to three times a day. Threads that are active that day I leave open in the background and periodically refresh.


Set subscription method to "no email notification" and then you can check all your sub threads via UserCP


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Wow that is pretty systematic. I just refresh my user CP constantly on open up any threads with activity











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Set subscription method to "no email notification" and then you can check all your sub threads via UserCP


Yep; much simpler.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I like the emails, they pop up a small window on my msn showing me I've got a new email from ocn


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I like the emails, they pop up a small window on my msn showing me I've got a new email from ocn










But if you never leave OCN, UserCP is great.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I like the emails, they pop up a small window on my msn showing me I've got a new email from ocn










OT:

You changed your avvie! And now I can't work out what it is


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But if you never leave OCN, UserCP is great.










I'll never leave ocn...xD 
Sometimes I'm at youtube, or an other forum. So if that balloon pops up I know I have a new email, and if its from ocn or not









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


OT:

You changed your avvie! And now I can't work out what it is










Therse a bigger version if you click on it


----------



## oliverw92

I feel so manly, ordering 100% acetone nail polish remover and cotton buds (q-tips)







Just removed the logos from the motherboard, two came off without getting bent, the other got bent whilst removing it because the tape used was really strong. I also removed all the little stickers off the front, leaving only the serial number and product label on the back of the board (it won't be seen so why remove it







). If the board needed to be RMAd i should be able to just stick the metal logos back on and all should be good. I have decided not to remove any labels from the graphics cards, and instead I will get some black vinyl and cover them up. Don't feel like screwing the warranty on Â£500 of graphics cards to be honest


----------



## Blitz6804

What is the acetone for?


----------



## oliverw92

Removing the colour from the top of the capacitors on the motherboard


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You probably got the nail polish remover from Spidermonkey...








Anyways, thats a good idea. But wouldnt it void the warranty?


----------



## oliverw92

I've already voided the warranty


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Good to hear...xD
So you have green light to make the caps shine


----------



## spRICE

I love voiding warranties!








And Bastiaan I honestly thought that your avatar was a picture of bombs falling on a city. Don't ask.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
And Bastiaan I honestly thought that your avatar was a picture of bombs falling on a city. Don't ask.

Lol, I was just talking with my mom about it. Showed her that I(read: my brother) finally managed to get internet on my phone, showing her my avatar etc. She told me that she had no idea what it was...








And yes, if I close my eyes a bit I can understand that you see something like that









But it is the Thermalright true black


----------



## Lord Xeb

About 90% of the stuff in my computer has a voided warranty on it <.<
Proc: Overclocked
Board: removed heat sink sticker thing
case: modded
graphics cards: modded
heat sink: modded\\
sound card: modded


----------



## spRICE

What did you do to your soundcard?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
What did you do to your soundcard?

He probably changed O-AMPS and in his sig you can see he made an EMI Shield for it (Electromagnetic Interference = EMI)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Lol, sorry to disappoint but the nail polish remover wasn't from me







Golly, I can't remember the last time I painted my nails... Must've been YEARS ago.


----------



## oliverw92

You said you tried it for removing caps though! Didn't you?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

yep, but it didnt work if I'm right. So she used something else, probably the dremel with a polishing bit?


----------



## oliverw92

I believe it only worked on two types of caps, the rest i can't remember







Hopefully 100% acetone will work for me, I don't feel comfortable putting a dremel to Â£280 of motherboard


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lol, I wouldnt feel comfy either... Same for using nail polish remover on my board...
My manly board wouldnt like me if I used something like that...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I believe it only worked on two types of caps, the rest i can't remember







Hopefully 100% acetone will work for me, I don't feel comfortable putting a dremel to Â£280 of motherboard









You have the Big-Bang Fuzion right?

Off the top of my head, that board comes with 3 types of Caps. Are are solid state caps though; the difference is the Output/uf/voltage ratings.


----------



## oliverw92

I couldn't find anything in my house that would remove the bloody stuff. I tried nail polish remover, methylated spirits (that worked for removing sticker glue though) and white spirit (turpentine substitute). The nail polish remover lightened the colour a bit, so i think 100% pure acetone should do the trick nicely. I just need some money to be able to order stuff!

I have worked out my drain port idea, friend called Simon gave me the idea, it should be a nice clean solution.


----------



## GOTFrog

pls say more, and post pics.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I check this thread way to often.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I check this thread way to often.


If I'm online I check every new post...








Gotta love Instant notification!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

It worked on the short, fat capacitors, but not the tall thin ones. I haven't done those ones yet as I don't wish to go near my board with a power tool. I'm planning on looking into something along the lines of metal polish and a soft cloth to try and buff it off before I even think about using the dremel.

The acetone I got was from the hardware store too







Not nail polish haha.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*












got a quick question - in this pick it shows you have 9 fans, now your fan controller does only 4 fans, will you just be running the fans for the Rad? if not will it be like having say the rad fans connected 2 together so that only 2 slots are being used and then doing something similar for the other fans?

or are you going to be controlling specific fans?
if so what ones and why?

if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## oliverw92

Channel 1 has the 4 fans on the bottom rad on it.

Channel 2 has the 3 fans on the top rad on it

Channel 3 has a pump on it

Channel 4 has another pump on it

I am no longer doing the two fans on the back of the case


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Channel 1 has the 4 fans on the bottom rad on it.

Channel 2 has the 3 fans on the top rad on it

Channel 3 has a pump on it

Channel 4 has another pump on it

I am no longer doing the two fans on the back of the case









Ah cool, is there any benefit from having the pumps connected?
wouldnt it slow down the water flow rate and performance if you were to decrease the fan speed of them?

Why did you remove the 2 fans on the back? what will be going in there place?


----------



## Lord Xeb

You should make a beer cooler in your rig as well.


----------



## oliverw92

I can drop the pump speeds at night if i want to sleep and they are too loud. It is also just much easier to connect them to that than having to run another power cable from the PSU.

Nothing will go there in their place - there is just the murderMod backplate serpentine opening which will gives some airflow in. The fans were going to look fugly


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I can drop the pump speeds at night if i want to sleep and they are too loud. It is also just much easier to connect them to that than having to run another power cable from the PSU.

Nothing will go there in their place - there is just the murderMod backplate serpentine opening which will gives some airflow in. The fans were going to look fugly









that makes me kinda worried, does the WC setup have to *ALWAYS* be on? such as at night and such, not sure if i could do that as i dont pay the power bills or anything - when i get my own place and such i wouldnt mind


----------



## oliverw92

Well if you turn the PC off the watercooling setup turns off lol. There is no need to watercool it while the pc is off


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Well if you turn the PC off the watercooling setup turns off lol. There is no need to watercool it while the pc is off









No what i mean does the WC HAVE to always be one and always be running? as the water/liquid wouldnt be moving or anything could that do damage or anything, like rust, algae or anything?

*complete noob with WC*


----------



## Lord Xeb

BEER COOLER IN RIG NOW! e-e How many times do I have to repeat myself?es

@Ash, yes. Think about it like this. A processor is like the stove and the water in the block that isn't moving is like a pot. What happens to the water? It heats up so you want to keep it moving so you can wick away the heat. Basically your rig will overheat.


----------



## oliverw92

As i just said, you only need the WC on when the PC is on. Providing you use a proper coolant (Thermochill EC6 is good) or Distilled water with a silver killcoil then you shouldn't have any problems with algae. And copper/brass doesn't rust









Xeb please...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
No what i mean does the WC HAVE to always be one and always be running? as the water/liquid wouldnt be moving or anything could that do damage or anything, like rust, algae or anything?

*complete noob with WC*









the water NEEDS to keep moving otherwise it will just heat up and not dissipate heat that well

that being said. hooking the pumps to the fan controller will just allow Oli to slow them down to a less noisy speed for when the system is at idol not producing the amount of heat to require a high flow system


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
BEER COOLER IN RIG NOW! e-e How many times do I have to repeat myself?es

@Ash, yes. Think about it like this. A processor is like the stove and the water in the block that isn't moving is like a pot. What happens to the water? It heats up so you want to keep it moving so you can wick away the heat. Basically your rig will overheat.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
As i just said, you only need the WC on when the PC is on. Providing you use a proper coolant (Thermochill EC6 is good) or Distilled water with a silver killcoil then you shouldn't have any problems with algae. And copper/brass doesn't rust









Xeb please...

Okay thanks, i just wanted to make sure that it would be safe to turn everything off when its night or we have a powercut or anything


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
the water NEEDS to keep moving otherwise it will just heat up and not dissipate heat that well

that being said. hooking the pumps to the fan controller will just allow Oli to slow them down to a less noisy speed for when the system is at idol not producing the amount of heat to require a high flow system

I think he means when you turn the PC off, not when the pc is running


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I think he means when you turn the PC off, not when the pc is running









well in that case no added heat means no need for flow


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I think he means when you turn the PC off, not when the pc is running










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
well in that case no added heat means no need for flow























Yes i mean when i turn the computer OFF
for some reason i thought that the WC still needed to going when the computer is OFF


----------



## Blitz6804

Makes sense, you were worried that the water would need to stay running at all times to prevent it from going stagnant and starting to get algae. As oliverw92 said, however, the addatives you put in the water will prevent that. It is also my understanding liquid additives also reduce the viscosity to permit the water to flow more effectively. The silver is lethal to microbes, which is why some people use silver in their humidifiers. For best results... go with both!


----------



## bebR

Wow !
Awesome work here, I'm new to this site, Oliver, you make me want to become a modder









Can't wait to the final result.

I can already say that I'll suggest this rig to MDPC !


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bebR* 
Wow !
Awesome work here, I'm new to this site, Oliver, *you make me want to become a modder*









Can't wait to the final result.

I can already say that I'll suggest this rig to MDPC !

he has this effect on all of us


----------



## bebR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
he has this effect on all of us

That's a relief !!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
he has this effect on all of us

and Xion X2..... and Krissys (spidermonkie) hands XD but thats for another place


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bebR* 
Wow !
Awesome work here, I'm new to this site, Oliver, you make me want to become a modder









Can't wait to the final result.

I can already say that I'll suggest this rig to MDPC !

Thankyou very much! Become a modder - it is so much fun









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
he has this effect on all of us

Haha









Just spent another Â£50 at MDPC-x


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Thankyou very much! Become a modder - it is so much fun








Just spent another Â£50 at MDPC-x

i agree.... .and i







MDPC-x


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Thankyou very much! Become a modder - it is so much fun









Haha









Just spent another Â£50 at MDPC-x

some of the mods on this forum are amazing, i hope to get a little bit of modding done when i get my new case, dont expect anything as good as yours or some of the other AMAZING work on here though


----------



## oliverw92

I also ordered some white LEDs, new black connectors and some very small black compressions. I am not pleased with the crossfire solution at the moment, it is a bit bulky.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I also ordered some white LEDs, new black connectors and some very small black compressions. I am not pleased with the crossfire solution at the moment, it is a bit bulky.

sleeve the bridge? and get those solid SLI/CF water things instead of the tubes?


----------



## oliverw92

It's not the bridge that's the problem i have a solution for that. I dislike solid SLI connectors too. I like my solution though, it should work well


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
It's not the bridge that's the problem i have a solution for that. I dislike solid SLI connectors too. I like my solution though, it should work well









ok.... now im curious.... and a little bit


----------



## oliverw92

I already told you about the connector solution - very small black compression fittings with tubing in between


----------



## Blitz6804

My guess, flexi SLI connector. He will split between the pins, stack 'em up, and sleeve them like you would an old-fashioned IDE ribbon connector.


----------



## oliverw92

Hell no, that would be way too complicated. The crossfire connector is multi-layer. There are like 30 channels just in that thin bit of plastic.


----------



## Blitz6804

Darn, that would be cool. I wonder if someone could make a custom one?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blitz6804* 
My guess, flexi SLI connector. He will split between the pins, stack 'em up, and sleeve them like you would an old-fashioned IDE ribbon connector.

why not save the trouble and get a long one sleeve it in the thick sleeve with jumbo HS and tuck it between the 2 cards?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blitz6804* 
Makes sense, you were worried that the water would need to stay running at all times to prevent it from going stagnant and starting to get algae. As oliverw92 said, however, the addatives you put in the water will prevent that. It is also my understanding liquid additives also reduce the viscosity to permit the water to flow more effectively. The silver is lethal to microbes, which is why some people use silver in their humidifiers. For best results... go with both!

Thanks for the great info, + Rep


----------



## oliverw92

Problem with sleeving and heatshrinking is you still have the gold/brown bits over the connector. My method will not show that







Got it off a guy on another forum.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Problem with sleeving and heatshrinking is you still have the gold/brown bits over the connector. My method will not show that







Got it off a guy on another forum.


:
even MORE curious now


----------



## oliverw92

Update #24 - 10/08/2010










PSU backplate arrived from the laser cutters - gets rid of that ugly square mesh thingy that was there before.










Also had a new I/O plate made - the old one was a bit too small. Here i have marked out for holes to put M3 inserts in.










Drill them out to about 4mm.










Grab two of these










Then whack them with a hammer! There are little teeth that dig in and hold the insert in place.










Ticking more things off my list of little jobs to be done before painting - here i am marking out holes in the front bezel supports.










Here you can see them screwed in with the velcro applied










I also had a plate cut out by the laser guy to cover up the CPU backplate holes and make that area a bit neater.










I realised the other day that with the motherboard installed, you can't access one of the screws that holds the 24pin i/o guide to the cable plate. To solve this, I tapped the cable plate to M4 and drilled a 4mm hole through the guide so i can screw it in from the back.










Next on my list was the drain port. This idea ended up coming from my friend Simon | Laine. It comprises of a rotary 'q', a passthrough, a 90 degree compression, a stop fitting and a straight compression. This gives a nice solid solution where all i have to do is put the case over a bucket, open the port and the coolant will drain out.










It should make tubing nice and simple too.










Here is the passthrough after i opened up a hole with the step bit.










After mounting the fitting combination to the floor.










This should result in straight tubing between the rad and pump.










Here is a hole i cut in the drive bays to allow cables for the FC5 and DVD drive to pass through.










With the SATA cable plugged in.










The bay covers will hide any cables running behind there.


----------



## zodac

Wish I could REP you for this Oli.

But it doesn't really merit REP, and I woudln't want to break the rules.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

You can rep someone else, you know, a friendly Urban neighbor of yours...


----------



## Killhouse

Looking good as always Oli


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Nice update, liking the drainage solution








is that at the front or at the back of the case?
i was thinking about doing something similar but coming out where the second PSU thing is that isnt being used, didnt think about it going through the bottom of the case lol


----------



## oliverw92

It is at the front. If you put a quad rad in, you can't put it on the second PSU thing - it would hit the rad.


----------



## Chicken Patty

After that last update I am sure I will be buying some matte black BP fittings. They are gorgeous!


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Very nice work, as always, Oliver.
Also, you were given the links. Your work was done for you. All you had to do was copy those links, hit Edit on the first post, put them in, ???, profit!







Pl0x.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The only thing that could improve the watercooling on this would be quick release fittings on everything so you can remove the motherboard without taking off all the WC stuff!


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


The only thing that could improve the watercooling on this would be quick release fittings on everything so you can remove the motherboard without taking off all the WC stuff!


Now that you said it, he has to do it








Great thinking


----------



## oliverw92

Quick disconnects are ugly


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Quick disconnects are ugly










I agree.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

No need for QDs, unless you're building a meth farm (don't ask).


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


No need for QDs, unless you're building a meth farm (don't ask).


No no no, you _have_ to fill us in...


----------



## Thedark1337

still a legendary case mod. Nice idea on the drainage port too


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Quick disconnects are ugly










I'm integrating them into my tech station. They'll be hidden on the inside. Never sacrifice looks for functionality, just cover stuff up well!


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I'm integrating them into my tech station. They'll be hidden on the inside. Never sacrifice looks for functionality, just cover stuff up well!


^This. I demand you do something about it Oli!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
^This. I demand you do something about it Oli!

It will be really awesome for switching between having my CPU and GPU under water verses just the GPU. It will make the process of switching from water/air over to dice much quicker!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Oli, this project is so good, I actually look over it several times daily.

Are you going to be in the States anytime soon? I'll have my aunt Rosie cook you up some mean mutton, man!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nice update Oli. The case must be heavy with all the extra metal in there...


----------



## Striker36

ugg...... so jealous....


----------



## scottath

wow - nice update oliver


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
After that last update I am sure I will be buying some matte black BP fittings. They are gorgeous!









Just be careful not to put them loose in a bag together - they can scratch themselves up real bad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier* 
Very nice work, as always, Oliver.
Also, you were given the links. Your work was done for you. All you had to do was copy those links, hit Edit on the first post, put them in, ???, profit!







Pl0x.









It isn't just copy and pasting the links, you have to put them in and write text for each one, and i have to do it on about 10 forums. I have done it on a few, just not here yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
No need for QDs, unless you're building a meth farm (don't ask).

Wat?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
No no no, you _have_ to fill us in...

Agreed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 







still a legendary case mod. Nice idea on the drainage port too

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I'm integrating them into my tech station. They'll be hidden on the inside. Never sacrifice looks for functionality, just cover stuff up well!

In a tech bench I would use them, but not in a case like this - part of the fun is draining and taking the loop apart if you need to upgrade









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
^This. I demand you do something about it Oli!

Demand all you like, nuttin is happening!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
It will be really awesome for switching between having my CPU and GPU under water verses just the GPU. It will make the process of switching from water/air over to dice much quicker!

Yeah i like that idea for benching. I think bundy does this

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
Oli, this project is so good, I actually look over it several times daily.

Are you going to be in the States anytime soon? I'll have my aunt Rosie cook you up some mean mutton, man!

Nah i have never been to the states, and don't plan to any time soon. Would love to visit the big apple sometime though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Nice update Oli. The case must be heavy with all the extra metal in there...









Its soooo goddam heavy, and i still have 4 1tb hard drives to add, loads of coolant, more cabling, the weight of the powdercoat (yes it is quite heavy).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
ugg...... so jealous....


Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
wow - nice update oliver

Thanks guys









Today i drill the LED holes. Tomorrow the leds should arrive if i'm lucky.


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Looking good


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

been away for a couple of weeks, and just got caught up, seems to be coming together nicely, Great Work!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys


















Nomnomnom spending money


----------



## Killhouse

I dont recognise that receipt







which company is that?


----------



## oliverw92

Rapidonline. Half of it is for a side project.


----------



## GekzOverlord

im glad i went through this whole thread XD... loving the work


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Half of it is for a *side project*.

Careful what you mutter, there will be questions


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Oliver, you are a cool person. I has nothing moar to say.


----------



## Threefeet

Amazing work again Oli


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Oliver, you are a cool person. I has nothing moar to say.

^ that ^


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
^ that ^









Cooler than ice ice baby...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord* 
im glad i went through this whole thread XD... loving the work























Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
Careful what you mutter, there will be questions









You will see soon enough - there will be a worklog









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Oliver, you are a cool person. I has nothing moar to say.
















: We missed Sunday btw







Or i did, dunno if you did. MASSIVELY overslept and missed my 'play tf2 with Krissy' alarm.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Amazing work again Oli










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
^ that ^










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
Cooler than ice ice baby...

Thanks guys


----------



## oliverw92

So that order with rapidonline, i placed it at 6pm last night, paid for standard shipping @ Â£4.95. It arrived 9am this morning!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


So that order with rapidonline, i placed it at 6pm last night, paid for standard shipping @ Â£4.95. It arrived 9am this morning!










Looks like its a company I will be looking into using.


----------



## Mikezilla

That fast? Really?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


That fast? Really? 


In the UK, we often get stuff that fast.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


In the UK, we often get stuff that fast.


Wow... I've seen things come overnight that weren't suppose to, but never at 9am.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Wow... I've seen things come overnight that weren't suppose to, but never at 9am.


It all depends where you live. Where I live I would get stuff early but since my area always seems to be bottom of the list for delivery, I normally get stuff at around 1-2 in the afternoon, although often it can be 3-4 before they get here.

Before everyone started internet shopping, stuff came at like 8 in the morning sometimes but almost always before 12.


----------



## Killhouse

Problem with rapid is they do charge you an awful lot for shipping, it's really annoying if you just need a few standoffs or some LEDs or something. I'm sure they make a lot of money off shipping.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Problem with rapid is they do charge you an awful lot for shipping, it's really annoying if you just need a few standoffs or some LEDs or something. I'm sure they make a lot of money off shipping.


Its a shame Ebuyer dont sell things like those and other modding supplies. I've often ordered from Ebuyer, not had enough cash for postage, chosen the free postage option and had it come next day or the day after. My friend just bought 3 SSD's off there and they came next day before 10, using free delivery.


----------



## Killhouse

Yeah Ebuyer are a great company, I agree.

I signed up for the week trial of Amazon Prime and then they charged me Â£47 for not cancelling it. Didnt even know about it until a week ago, and I've had it since January ><


----------



## Crazyman0005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


In the UK, we often get stuff that fast.


LIES!

im waiting for some earphones to arrive... ordered on the 31st, dispatched on the 2nd.... still not hear









listening to music throught 1 earphone...

< sad bunny


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Looks like its a company I will be looking into using.


They are excellent for electronic components - probably the best supplier in the UK.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Problem with rapid is they do charge you an awful lot for shipping, it's really annoying if you just need a few standoffs or some LEDs or something. I'm sure they make a lot of money off shipping.


It is a lot for shipping, so i wait and do a big order









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Its a shame Ebuyer dont sell things like those and other modding supplies. I've often ordered from Ebuyer, not had enough cash for postage, chosen the free postage option and had it come next day or the day after. My friend just bought 3 SSD's off there and they came next day before 10, using free delivery.


eBuyer will never get into that kind of thing - modding supplies do not sell fast enough compared to the other stuff they sell.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


LIES!

im waiting for some earphones to arrive... ordered on the 31st, dispatched on the 2nd.... still not hear









listening to music throught 1 earphone...

< sad bunny










What company?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


LIES!

im waiting for some earphones to arrive... ordered on the 31st, dispatched on the 2nd.... still not hear









listening to music throught 1 earphone...

< sad bunny











I almost always get my stuff next day, even Royal mail 1st class comes next day.

So yeah, what company and where are they coming from?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 














: We missed Sunday btw







Or i did, dunno if you did. MASSIVELY overslept and missed my 'play tf2 with Krissy' alarm.


I kinda missed it. I was playing Battlefield 1942 with my boyfriend. I had in the back of my mind that we were gonna play TF2 but I forgot because I was getting too annoyed at not being able to fly the planes properly and always crashing or going out of the map







Maybe this Sunday instead


----------



## Crazyman0005

Pixmania... and somwhere in the UK, they dont seem to disclose their location.

Iv decided its sent by homing snail... and he went back to the depo instead of my house...

however on a bright side... i have modified my old earhpone (singular) to play both sterio chanels throught one earphone. (sissors/nails.cable wrap/motivation/lots of time..)

Hurry Up A-jays...

back on topic... loving the project, and damn you for tempting me to buy that case... i want one but have always told myself it costs too much... but its sooo beautiful.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I'll see you over at EOCF, Oli. My days here are numbered...


----------



## oliverw92

Wait wut urbansmooth? You getting banned or something?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Wait wut urbansmooth? You getting banned or something?


I am curious about this too.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I am curious about this too.


this....


----------



## Striker36

huh?


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd like to say Oli has yet to update the Table of Contents in the OP for updates.

Son... I am dissapoint.


----------



## oliverw92

I've been srsly busy. Had a driving lesson today, was good. Now i'm sleeving someone's PSU to get some monehz for POLARity


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I've been srsly busy. Had a driving lesson today, was good. Now i'm sleeving someone's PSU to get some monehz for POLARity

:| Your excuses do not work on me.


----------



## oliverw92

Ok, i have no arms or legs anymore.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Psh, I'll give you a driving lesson if you need it. I just hope that you can multi-task while driving.
Tator said he was sending you money, anyways, so that should not be a concern.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I've been srsly busy. Had a driving lesson today, was good. Now i'm sleeving someone's PSU to get some monehz for POLARity

Didn't Blitz do the dirty work for you though


----------



## oliverw92

Still need to come up with names for the updates, then do it on another 10 forums. Takes looong and you have to do it in one go or you get confused.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Still need to come up with names for the updates, then do it on another 10 forums. Takes looong and you have to do it in one go or you get confused.









.... I've got it. Go Kidnap Zodac (it's Irish so no one will question the random disappearance) and then have it do the work for you.









And yes; I'm not spoiling the secret for anyone else on what Zodac is.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 







.... I've got it. Go Kidnap Zodac (it's Irish so no one will question the random disappearance) and then have it do the work for you.









And yes; I'm not spoiling the secret for anyone else on what Zodac is.

I lolled a few times...xD
Z has enough time to come up with a few names and fix all the worklogs though


----------



## Striker36

its an it now?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tator tot* 







.... I've got it. Go kidnap zodac (it's irish so no one will question the random disappearance) and then have it do the work for you.









and yes; i'm not spoiling the secret for anyone else on what zodac is.

danmmit!!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 







.... I've got it. Go Kidnap Zodac (it's Irish so *no one will question the random disappearance*) and then have it do the work for you.









I resent that comment...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
And yes; I'm not spoiling the secret for anyone else on what Zodac is.

It's hardly a secret... I end up shouting it out every other day.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I lolled a few times...xD
Z has enough time to come up with a few names and fix all the worklogs though









I is a busy person!









The Hayley thread requires my constant attention.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
its an it now?

No. No I'm not.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
danmmit!!!!!


----------



## spRICE

What is the driving age in the UK?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

18 if I'm right


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
18 if I'm right









Well you're not, it's actually 17!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

My bad








Its 18 over here so thought it would be the same over there


----------



## zodac

17 here too... though you can get your permit at 16, and start driving with a licensed driver at that age.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
(it's Irish so no one will question the random disappearance)

lol what?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
17 here too... though you can get your permit at 16, and start driving with a licensed driver at that age.









Yes... with a licenced driver...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lol what?

Yes... with a licenced driver...









I'm just staying the law.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm just staying the law.










True and we better watch what we say lest we randomly disappear... it _is_ Ireland, ya know


----------



## zodac

Yup... vanishing people is what we're famous for.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yup... vanishing people is what we're famous for.


Ssshh we've said too much...


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I is a busy person!









The Hayley thread requires my constant attention.

No. No I'm not.









Hayley









And some of us, took note as to what you are.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Ssshh we've said too much...


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Oli, it's the weekend, man, come on, updates!


----------



## oliverw92

I have a few pics i might put up tomorrow but i can't do anything at the moment really - I am earning some money for the project by working and also doing sleeving jobs for people. I've also been having a life


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I've also been having a life










Does. Not. Compute. *fizzles out*


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Does. Not. Compute. *fizzles out*


+1

System status report:

Processor is overloaded with 7 assignments, family life, a boyfriend, part time work, full time study, church commitments and the need to eat, drink, sleep and wash.

HDD space is reaching critical capacity from research and drawings

Psu is dying from 24/7 overloading

Video is blurred from lack of sleep

Audio is quiet and muffled from the blasting music to keep awake

RAM is suffering from short term memory loss

And the plumbing inside of this nut case? Leaks galore!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Lol.


----------



## Scottery

Are the updates on the first page current?
If not which pages are your updates on?


----------



## Detroitsoldier

You have to read all 175(?) pages to see all of the updates.
Oli, if you want to make some quick money, be a pimp. Go to the library to pick up some girls (where I always go for Girls Gone Wild) and just pimp them out.

Anyways, I'll be taking a vote later to see who wants Oli to post an update.
Type "Clifford the Big Native American Dog" if you want an update.
Type "Roots wasn't about onions" if you don't want an update.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Roots wasn't about onions


----------



## Mikezilla

Clifford the Big Native American Dog


----------



## oliverw92

Big native american dog..? It's big red dog!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I have a few pics i might put up tomorrow but i can't do anything at the moment really - I am earning some money for the project by working and also doing sleeving jobs for people. I've also been having a life










I saw we kidnap and lock him in a workshop 'till he's done!


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Big native american dog..? It's big red dog!


That's considered racist and they don't like the term "red."


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


That's considered racist and they don't like the term "red."


I was going to say something but decided against it...

And here I am saying something!


----------



## oliverw92

You serious? Big Red Dog is considered racist? LMAO







So if i went to the states and said you are a big red human if you were sunburnt that would be racist?

I'll have some pics later


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


You serious? Big Red Dog is considered racist? LMAO







So if i went to the states and said you are a big red human if you were sunburnt that would be racist?

I'll have some pics later


Nooo... the "Big Native American Dog", using Native American in place of Red was the racist part... not your response!


----------



## oliverw92

Ohhhh ok


----------



## JacobKay97

WOW that case is a beauty.
This is my first post in this section, and this thread will be my first subscription.
That is the best case I have ever seen...


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Jacob


----------



## oliverw92

Be happy guys, i just updated the update list


----------



## zodac

I is happy?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I is happy?


you should be cus we all







you in our own special ways


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


you should be cus we all







you in our own special ways


thats a lie


----------



## oliverw92

Yo dawg, i heard you laik updates so i updated yo update list so yo could update whilst yo update


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


thats a lie


you just dont know it yet.


----------



## oliverw92

Update #25 - 16/08/2010










I needed some monies for this project so I have been doing a sleeving job for someone. Should pay for one and a half of my 4 hard drives that i need to buy! This is a Corsair HX1000 sleeved with red and black MDPC sleeving. PSU is modded quite a bit - cut off the non-modular 6+2pin cables and made them modular. Replaced all the plugs and pins with MDPC ones instead of the silly corsair ones. It isn't done yet but should be finished soon.










Here is a load of stuff that arrived.










This is an audio DAC that i ordered from Taiwan. I will be making a small white acrylic cube to house it in.










I ordered this because i was getting major interference from my 5850's when they were stressing out whilst gaming - they were causing loads of noise on my audio from the PC. Optical out should eliminate this.










3 parts to it - transformer, power board, and the DAC itself.










I also got a load of electronics stuff from Rapid. These are some resistors i ordered, they are huuuge! Reason they are so large is because they are high power ones - take up to 2 watts. These are for my LEDs.










Also got some black connectors for my new sleeving idea.










I wasn't happy with my GPU connector solution - as a few people said, it looked very bulky. People said i should get some Bitspower Crystal links, but i don't like the idea that they aren't entirely 'secure'.










My solution was to buy these tiny matt black compressions with clear tubing - these are 10mm OD, 8mm ID!










On the left is a 3/4" OD, 1/2" ID fitting with matching white tubing.










These are some 3mm white LEDs














































This is what they will look like in the drive bay covers. I will hook them up to the FC5 to control the brightness.




























Something to look forward to - another package arrived from MDPC-X with this awesome drawing from Nils


----------



## Striker36

YAY! pictures! ty oli!


----------



## mars-bar-man

Looks awesome dude!!


----------



## scottath

why you lighting behind the mobo?
or are you lighting there to get a soft glow from that right edge of the mobo ?


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Awesome!
Lovin' these updates. I know you updated the list just for me and no one else.








That sleeving job looks pretty sweet. Whoever is getting that is going to be pretty lucky.








Those compression fittings and tubing are really... small. I hope you can find white tubing to go with it.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Nice, nice, nice.


----------



## JacobKay97

That sleeving looks awesome on so many levels.
Those BP compression fittings look awesome...

Slightly off topic: How long did it take for the MDPC sleeving to arrive, since it comes from Germany (I think it does), and were there any costs from customs?

More off topic: My inbox is gonna be flooded tomorrow, I set it to update every post....

On topic: Nice job Oliver, keep going.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Awesome man.


----------



## Mikezilla




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Oli, would you mind taking a picture of the new Crossfire adapter thing hooked up? I'd like to see what it looks like.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mars-bar-man* 
Looks awesome dude!!









Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
why you lighting behind the mobo?
or are you lighting there to get a soft glow from that right edge of the mobo ?

I am lighting both drive bay covers, not just the one behind







Should give an even coverage of the case.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier* 
Awesome!
Lovin' these updates. I know you updated the list just for me and no one else.








That sleeving job looks pretty sweet. Whoever is getting that is going to be pretty lucky.








Those compression fittings and tubing are really... small. I hope you can find white tubing to go with it.

Sticking with clear tubing i think - you can see the coolant through it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
Nice, nice, nice.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobKay97* 
That sleeving looks awesome on so many levels.
Those BP compression fittings look awesome...

Slightly off topic: How long did it take for the MDPC sleeving to arrive, since it comes from Germany (I think it does), and were there any costs from customs?

More off topic: My inbox is gonna be flooded tomorrow, I set it to update every post....

On topic: Nice job Oliver, keep going.

Longest it took was a week, no customs charges because it is inside the EU.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Awesome man.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Oli, would you mind taking a picture of the new Crossfire adapter thing hooked up? I'd like to see what it looks like.

Can't now, but next week maybe


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## Bisley_Bob

Looking good Oli, like the new GPU solution.


----------



## spRICE

I don't even know what to say


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I don't even know what to say










I do, he forgot to update the update list! (It stops at 24, not 25.)

I jest Oli... another fine update!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*












Oh lawd.... We have a copycat on the loose!

My hands are cooler


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Oh lawd.... We have a copycat on the loose!

My hands are cooler


















!

Yes. Yes they are.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Agreed!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I prefer scars and blood on hands, though my hands look pretty clean atm


----------



## Striker36

lol some times my gf makes fun of me for my hands being like 90% scar tissue. Oli has nice hands though (according to her quick glance) XD

want more update. like assembly update.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol some times my gf makes fun of me for my hands being like 90% scar tissue. Oli has nice hands though (according to her quick glance) XD

want more update. like assembly update.

scar tissue from? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I prefer scars and blood on hands, though my hands look pretty clean atm









Women love it


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I like scars (i've got a bit of a small collection of them now!), but not so much on hands. My boyfriend has looooooovely hands







: Nicest hands I've ever seen tbh


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I like scars (i've got a bit of a small collection of them now!), but not so much on hands. My boyfriend has looooooovely hands







: Nicest hands I've ever seen tbh

@ the first part: Show them!








@ the second part: He's probably watching over your shoulder right now?









I've been working as a thatcher, and that really messed up my hands at that time. They were always covered in blood at the end of the day. Though it looks kinda cool in the weekends with the healing scars


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
scar tissue from? If you don't mind me asking.

burned one of them pretty bad in a car crash. only one of them though

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I like scars (i've got a bit of a small collection of them now!), but not so much on hands. My boyfriend has looooooovely hands







: Nicest hands I've ever seen tbh

@you, can i see?

@ the BF hands: dont care about seeing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
@ the first part: Show them!








@ the second part: He's probably watching over your shoulder right now?









I've been working as a thatcher, and that really messed up my hands at that time. They were always covered in blood at the end of the day. Though it looks kinda cool in the weekends with the healing scars









i loled


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Cbfed taking pictures of scars lol..... I have one on my stomach from when I jumped off a fence and managed to catch it on a rusty nail in the process. That one hurt like mad







Big one on my knee from completely wasting myself on my bike and sliding along the road on my knee. Months of physio later and I was finally walking like a normal person again, minus the big scab that resembled a pizza hahaha. Also have a little scar on 4th finger of my left hand and another on the big toe of my right foot. Don't know how those two happened. Also have a small one on my face from scratching myself as a baby.

5 scars and only 1 of them is a big one


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Oh yeah, well, I have a bionic arm from being in a secret op in Northern Canada! Woops, said too much...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
Oh yeah, well, I have a bionic arm from being in a secret op in Northern Canada! Woops, said too much...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *striker36* 









+1


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Jax from MK3!


----------



## oliverw92

Lolwut at the conversations









Trying to get hold of 5 of these: http://gb.mouser.com/ProductDetail/M...52bLh2pkPyQ%3d for the power supply to get rid of the red connectors however i can only buy 470 at a time







Dropped them an email begging for some


----------



## nolonger

Kinda funny how buying 500 is cheaper than buying 470.


----------



## Killhouse

it's the price per unit I think?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


it's the price per unit I think?










Yes.


----------



## nolonger

470 units at $1.29 each = $606.30
500 units at $1.07 each = $535


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


470 units at $1.29 each = $606.30
500 units at $1.07 each = $535


That is a lot of money


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Re-posting this for bassplayer









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
*cough* Update! *cough*

Wha?









EDIT: Damn, I thought I was trolling Oli's thread. Krissy, you can update whenever you feel like it


----------



## oliverw92

Hah lol









The case is stripped down to individual bits and I am getting things ready for powdercoating







I have like 2 more things to sand, then i need to work out a jig for brushing aluminium.


----------



## Mikezilla

Am I your favorite dinosaur?


----------



## zodac

That wasn't random at all.

And wasn't that someone else's avvy? AVVY THIEF!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That wasn't random at all.

And wasn't that someone else's avvy? AVVY THIEF!


No, I'm the same person, just with a new username due to some privacy issues that slapped me in the face.









Same old me.

And it's not _that_ random. I want to be the special one in the thread title.


----------



## zodac

Oh thank God. Though you disappeared.

And Oli already has a favourite dinosaur.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh thank God. Though you disappeared.

And Oli already has a favourite dinosaur.


Lol didn't disappear, still creeping in your dedication thread too.









But but but...


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but I thought you two were different people. I though Mjg disappeared.









And seriously, you're going to have to compete with this guy for Oli's dino love:










Good luck with that.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, but I thought you two were different people. I though Mjg disappeared.









And seriously, you're going to have to compete with this guy for Oli's dino love:










Good luck with that.

I wasn't calling you koo koo, myself on the other hand...









But, he's purple, I'm not. *sigh* I guess I'll have my day, someday.

EDIT: Now there's a huge picture of barney in this thread.


----------



## zodac

Of course. It's what this thread's been lacking lately.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Of course. It's what this thread's been lacking lately.


----------



## oliverw92

Barney.... right


----------



## zodac

Don't deny it.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Barney.... right









See, I knew I was!


----------



## zodac

Oli... can Barney be in your title? Pwetty please?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oli... can Barney be in your title? Pwetty please?


----------



## zodac

...then Mike next week?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


...then Mike next week?


I like this.


















Pwetty pwease Oli?


----------



## spRICE

Why...
Is...
Picture...
So...
HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


470 units at $1.29 each = $606.30
500 units at $1.07 each = $535


Lol, I see


----------



## Striker36

lol wow... i miss a couple days and this goes from epic case mod to epic dino lovin


----------



## zodac

It was only a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Striker36

yea i see that but i haven't been over here in a couple days


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Why...
Is...
Picture... it
So...
HUGE!!!!!










That's what she said?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lol wow... i miss a couple days and this goes from epic case mod to epic dino lovin











Oh yeahhhhhhh.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Re-posting this for bassplayer


----------



## oliverw92

What is this i don't even...

I have been busy earning money for this by working behind the bar in the pub







It is an epic job, loving it







Worked 2-9pm yesterday with no break, 2-7pm today. Was dead quiet until the end today so just chilled and listened to music (1.5 hours without anyone in the pub at all)


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


What is this i don't even...

I have been busy earning money for this by working behind the bar in the pub







It is an epic job, loving it







Worked 2-9pm yesterday with no break, 2-7pm today. Was dead quiet until the end today so just chilled and listened to music (1.5 hours without anyone in the pub at all)


Send me some beeeeeer.


----------



## Mikezilla




----------



## spiderm0nkey

Beer!! Now THAT is what this thread needs more of


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Beer!! Now THAT is what this thread needs more of










i agree with this 100%.

beer makes every thing better.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I prefer gin, vodka or rum








I dont like beer at all


----------



## oliverw92

Mebe I will take the camera to work tomorrow if it is quiet







Anyone want pics of a 13th century pub?


----------



## nolonger

Yes!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Mebe I will take the camera to work tomorrow if it is quiet







Anyone want pics of a 13th century pub?

VERY YES!


----------



## zodac

Meh... I'd rather have an update.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Meh... I'd rather have an update.

She's got a point...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
VERY YES!









this


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I say yes. YES TO PUBS!


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I prefer gin, vodka or rum








I dont like beer at all

+1 to disliking beer








:nounderagedrinking:









and PICS


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
+1 to disliking beer








:nounderagedrinking:









and PICS









Its not underage drinking for me








I am allowed to drink everything









I hope its quiet Oli, I would love to see that pub


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Its not underage drinking over here








I am allowed to drink everything









I hope its quiet Oli, I would love to see that pub









Its.... uhhhh.... not underage here either


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I actually mean that its not underage for me, but I guess you got that already


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I actually mean that its not underage for me, but I guess you got that already


----------



## oliverw92

It's raining = highly likely it will be quiet and I can spend the day listening to whatever music i want on the pub speakers









No update pictures, sorry. There is nothing to photograph. I'm waiting until after my friend has gone home in a few days before i finish the last two bits of sanding. I want to try and work out how to brush the aluminium PSU plate so i can get that anodised, but i'm not sure how to do it at the moment. Might wing it and see


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Its.... uhhhh.... not underage here either
























Drinking age is probably going to raise to 20 soon too.... New announcement made today. 18 for pubs and 20 for supermarkets etc. But they reckon they'll revoke that and just go for 20 all round. Hopefully I'll be 20 by the time they pass that law!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


It's raining = highly likely it will be quiet and I can spend the day listening to whatever music i want on the pub speakers









No update pictures, sorry. There is nothing to photograph. I'm waiting until after my friend has gone home in a few days before i finish the last two bits of sanding. I want to try and work out how to brush the aluminium PSU plate so i can get that anodised, but i'm not sure how to do it at the moment. Might wing it and see










for the brushing aluminum.

you can screw 2 strait pies of wood down on both sides of the piece you want to "brush" then you can wrap a piece of sand paper around a block that fits snugly between the two other wood things and push a few times in the same direction.

if that doesnt make any since just let me know ill try and make it more clear.... its way to early for this over here.


----------



## oliverw92

I get what you mean, I might try that







Thanks. I'm at work right now, but i forgot my camera. Brought my macbook though, so i'll get some pics using that if i can be bothered


----------



## oliverw92

Sorry for the low quality, macbook camera isn't that great


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I get what you mean, I might try that







Thanks. I'm at work right now, but i forgot my camera. Brought my macbook though, so i'll get some pics using that if i can be bothered










Yeah, just clamp an edge-guide to a long sanding block and run the edge-guide along your material to ensure the brushing is dead straight. Put some foam or something squidgy between the sanding block and sandpaper to make sure you dont leave streaks, and change sandpaper frequently so that you get an even finish.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Yeah, just clamp an edge-guide to a long sanding block and run the edge-guide along your material to ensure the brushing is dead straight. Put some foam or something squidgy between the sanding block and sandpaper to make sure you dont leave streaks, and change sandpaper frequently so that you get an even finish.










that too. thanks for filling in what i missed killhouse









i was just a bit out of it when i typed that.... Striker is NOT a morning person.....

and that bar looks AWESOME. i would love some better pictures of the kegs and stuff


----------



## Threefeet

Is that the pub next door to your house? If it is then that's a pretty sweet deal lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Your rain is coming our way Oliver... Its pretty close already









Looks like you have enough to drink in the pub


----------



## oliverw92

There are another 15 barrels out the back (some are lagers)

Coming to the end of my shift now, just got busy


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hmm, I think I need to come over and drink something over there...


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Drinking age is probably going to raise to 20 soon too.... New announcement made today. 18 for pubs and 20 for supermarkets etc. But they reckon they'll revoke that and just go for 20 all round. Hopefully I'll be 20 by the time they pass that law!

Yeah I heard about that







, doesnt bother me though, 18 in a month and a bit, cant wait, finally wont need parents to buy r18 games and movies... and paint









oooooo and nice pub


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Yeah I heard about that







, doesnt bother me though, 18 in a month and a bit, cant wait, finally wont need parents to buy r18 games and movies... *and paint*









oooooo and nice pub









Those paint laws are so stupid








And you're a lucky guy Oli


----------



## oliverw92

I just rang a powdercoaters quite near me who specialise in cars and bikes. They would be very happy to do it for me and think it shouldn't cost too much







They also have massive sandblasting equipment which they can strip Bob's dodgy paint job with







I just sent them some pics so they can give me an accurate quote. I'm driving near them tomorrow so I will hopefully be able to drop the bits off then! I'm happy







Going to ring a local anodising company now.


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I just rang a powdercoaters quite near me who specialise in cars and bikes. They would be very happy to do it for me and think it shouldn't cost too much







They also have massive sandblasting equipment which they can strip Bob's dodgy paint job with







I just sent them some pics so they can give me an accurate quote. I'm driving near them tomorrow so I will hopefully be able to drop the bits off then! I'm happy







Going to ring a local anodising company now.


Are you intending to brush and powdercoat it, or just powdercoat?


----------



## oliverw92

As i have said before KH, you don't brush before you powdercoat, because powdercoating covers it up







You brush before you anodise.

I've been quoted Â£40 for the entire thing


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
As i have said before KH, you don't brush before you powdercoat, because powdercoating covers it up







You brush before you anodise.

I've been quoted Â£40 for the entire thing









Yes, I know that. Have you given up on brushing the PSU cover then or are you still going to get that anodised/sprayed?

Â£40 is pretty good, it would cost about the same to spray something that size anyway.


----------



## oliverw92

I'm going to try having a go at brushing it I think.

Â£40 is bloody good, ChilledPC and the like want around Â£200! There are loads of little pieces for mine too.


----------



## Killhouse

Yeah, that's very cool. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## oliverw92

Just got back from dropping the stuff off. Few issues, mainly that the sand blasters they use are stupidly powerful and would rip up even 3mm aluminium. The aluminium that is bare (basically all my custom parts) is fine since it just needs a chemical bath before powdercoating, however the rattle can spray job that Rob did on the case needs to come off. The other issue is that they don't like powdercoating over brushed anodised aluminium. This means the side panels would need to be at the very least sanded hard, and sandblasting is not an option because the side panels would ripple. So I have left everything that can be done with them and I have brought the painted parts and the side panels back with me. I'm going to use paint stripper on the painted parts and i'll sand the anodising off the side panels, or at least key the surface of the side panels. Then at the end of next week I will drop off the fresh set of stuff and collect the stuff that I left there today







Good thing is they can do the rads (and will do them this week) since they powdercoat at 200 celcius which is lower than the braising point of the radiators.


----------



## HighOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Looks badass already.


----------



## Striker36

thats interesting that they cant lower the pressure on their sandblasting equipment..... i can on all of mine here at work and we have 4 different manufactures systems here. oh well, it dosent do you too much good with me in the US and all. all that being said i can understand where they are coming from


----------



## oliverw92

They are normally doing steel and and other hard metals and massive parts too (car chassis etc) so they don't have anything small







Their powdercoating oven can fit a large van inside it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


They are normally doing steel and and other hard metals and massive parts too (car chassis etc) so they don't have anything small







Their powdercoating oven can fit a large van inside it.


how large of a van?


----------



## oliverw92

As big as a piece of string


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
As big as a piece of string

OH U


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


OH U










OH u


----------



## Lord Xeb

e-e UPDATES DAMMIT!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


oh u



























EDIT: Lame... Gotta post something other than smileys so that they'll work lol


----------



## oliverw92

Lolwut


----------



## Lord Xeb

Stop ignoring me. UPDATE NOW!


----------



## Striker36

xeb is so cute some times


----------



## spiderm0nkey

*pets head* Aww Xeb


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


*pets head* Aww Xeb










;_; But there are no updates... *sniff*


----------



## oliverw92

Would you like an Oreo, Xeb?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Would you like an Oreo, Xeb?

Hell if he doesn't, I will have it!


----------



## oliverw92

It might be a bit out of date by the time it gets to NZ









Forgot to say, i bought some iDye Poly Black nylon dye so i can dye the red connectors on my Enermax Revo black


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
It might be a bit out of date by the time it gets to NZ









Forgot to say, i bought some iDye Poly Black nylon dye so i can dye the red connectors on my Enermax Revo black









It's okay. I'll stick it on my wall next to the drawings Nils has done for me. I'll call it my modding souvenirs wall.

I like this dye business too. Something I'd never considered. Up until now I've been spray painting my connectors.


----------



## oliverw92

They do loads of colours too


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
They do loads of colours too









Is this the right stuff? Only NZ site I could find with it listed.

http://zigzag.co.nz/mm5/merchant.mvc...tegory_Code=ID


----------



## oliverw92

Yes that's it


----------



## Lord Xeb

Oreo you say?


----------



## zodac

I will take that Oreo. And I'm closer.


----------



## oliverw92

Zodac i just got back from a leprechaun party


----------



## zodac

We getting pics?


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Zodac i just got back from a leprechaun party










What is this I don't even ><


----------



## oliverw92

Nah i turned up really late because i was working at the pub for most of it. There were some awesome outfits (best one was a bottle of guinness







)


----------



## GekzOverlord




----------



## oliverw92

Just called the powdercoaters, they can't do the aluminium frame or the side panels because they are anodised. Just spent a while hunting on yell.com for anodising places in Devon, found none. They i had a brainwave - searched for 'anodizing' (dam americans!) and found a place in plymouth







Rang them up, they can strip the anodizing off my existing parts for me ready for powdercoating AND they can anodise the other parts of my build







Epic win! Dropping the bits off there on friday.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Nice, the case coming along nicely - going look sweet when its all complete


----------



## Striker36

hey now. dont blame us for your goofy spelling of words


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey now. dont blame us for your goofy spelling of words

















uh oh.... not this argument again!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey now. dont blame us for your goofy spelling of words

















Oh no you didn't.

I think you'll find you're the ones with the goofy spelling.

Pshh... _Americans._


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh no you didn't.

I think you'll find you're the ones with the goofy spelling.

Pshh... _Americans._


Sorry, but you're the ones that say 'zed' instead of 'zee.'


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Sorry, but you're the ones that say 'zed' instead of 'zee.'










That's a personal preference, and in no way defines the nation.

I think you'll find some Americans also say 'zed'... we don't hate you for it.

We use completely legitimate reasons when we hate you.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's a personal preference, and in no way defines the nation.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Sorry, but you're the ones that say 'zed' instead of 'zee.'










It is zee Dutch that say zee a lot, no?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I thought it was 'zee' French?


----------



## Blitz6804

Considering they made the language, I tend to give them the benefit of the doubt... sometimes. I will tend to use the 'z' in civilization (US) and 's' in advertising (US) rather than the other way around (UK), but I will use 'zed,' such as when referring to the Rush song, YYZ. On the other hand, I tend to use verb tenses that no longer exist in this country.


----------



## Striker36

i actually dont care one way or another. lol i just like starting stuff


----------



## Lord Xeb

Where are our updates you pathetic excuse for a highly advanced single celled organism?

PREPARE TO MEET ALCOHOL AND HAVE YOURSELF SHRIVELED!


----------



## zodac

You want me to put Xeb back in his box Oli, or would you rather do it yourself?


----------



## oliverw92

I have a cool video for you guys


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I have a cool video for you guys









And where is said 'cool' video?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
And where is said 'cool' video?













































:wheee :


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I have a cool video for you guys









You are such a terrible tease, you know that?


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## kevingreenbmx

that is terrifying.


----------



## oliverw92

It was quite scary the first time I did it - it is soo loud outside of the shell.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

wow that is quite loud, you aint going to have it like that all the time are you?


----------



## Killhouse

You should put a clear top on it or something, sounds like most of that noise is air turbulence?

Also, Rise of Nations = win.

EDIT: how did you get that to embed?


----------



## oliverw92

No ash, read what i said







The shell is currently being powdercoated.

KH, RON is epic







Played so much multiplayer with my friend last week. I love how customisable it is in a tactical sense.

Embedding has been re-enabled now.


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
No ash, read what i said







The shell is currently being powdercoated.

KH, RON is epic







Played so much multiplayer with my friend last week. I love how customisable it is in a tactical sense.

Embedding has been re-enabled now.

Yeah, I had so much fun on that game. Blowing people up with nukes when they're still riding chariots


----------



## Striker36

i saw olis shirt









but yea. thats kinda cool. and kinda scary and 100% epic


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
No ash, read what i said








The shell is currently being powdercoated.

KH, RON is epic







Played so much multiplayer with my friend last week. I love how customisable it is in a tactical sense.

Embedding has been re-enabled now.

that explains it








didnt see the other post, saw that and then posted - should have checked for other updates, silly me


----------



## oliverw92

Yesterday i brushed the PSU plate and it looks awesome!

I has powdercoated stuff







It looks friggin sweet! Only a few bits at the moment.

I drove to the anodisers today and dropped of the shell and side panels to be chemi-dipped to remove the anodising. Also dropped off the murderMod backplate and the PSU backplate (which i brushed) to be anodised black.

I just assembled the CD drive, it looks seriously hawt!


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I just assembled the CD drive, it looks seriously hawt!

*Sigh.* As cliche as it is, it must be said:

*Pics or it didn't happen!*


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


*Pics or it didn't happen!*


agreed


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


*Sigh.* As cliche as it is, it must be said:

*Pics or it didn't happen!*


Agreed to the second power.


----------



## Krusher33

Waiting for the *click*...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

...

It didn't happen


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah it didn't happen







After i got the stuff back from the powdercoaters:

- Fitted new car bumper (took bloody ages, had to take both back wheels off to get the bumper off/on)
- Fixed the spare wheel cage under the car
- Fixed the boot plastic panel (duct tape FTW)
- Worked from 6pm to 12:30pm in the pub

Then today:

- Did some music theory coaching for an hour
- Hammered out dents in the car
- Cleaned the car and polished the windows
- Fitted roofbars onto the car
- Tidied up car boot
- Started making the aluminium case for my DAC
- Dinner
- Worked 7:30 - 11pm in the pub

I have a few teaser pics if you can bear it?


----------



## spRICE

I can bear it I swear! You might even hear me say "Thank you sir, may I have another?"


----------



## jacobthellamer

Updates, Updates Updates!!!









Please


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## WolfandAngel

the start looks like he's on a pogo-stick
















you really should change the angel of the vid

wolfie


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah for some reason quicktime rotated the video. Doesn't really bother me though


----------



## spRICE

What is the white thing on the roof?
And cute dog


----------



## oliverw92

A cat


----------



## zodac

So disappointed with this thread.


----------



## oliverw92

A dog on a pogo stick doesn't make you happy?


----------



## zodac

If I want a dog on a pogo stick, I'll go find one.

I want updates.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If I want a dog on a pogo stick, I'll go find one.

I want updates.

Zing!


----------



## oliverw92

Have pics of my car:



















I put that bumper on myself


----------



## zodac

Did you put the 'L' plate there too? Seems like an "Oli" place.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah i put the L plate there, since i'm a learner


----------



## zodac

Most people put them on the windscreen.









*_Imagine Ralph from The Simpsons saying that*_


----------



## oliverw92

L plates? Really?


----------



## zodac

Ya, really.

Maybe it's just an Irish thing though.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yes, they really do Ollie. I've never seen one on the bumper of the car







So funny!


----------



## Blitz6804

Are L-plates optional? If you dare put a "Student Driver" sticker or magnet on a car here it makes you a target: people will drive crazy around you for fun. Further, you would need to put it somewhere other than the windshield, to do so it a violation in New York. (Your front and rear windshields and decks must be completely clear of everything not authorized by the DMV in writing; the side windows have no such restrictions.)


----------



## oliverw92

L-plates are not optional - otherwise nobody knows you are a learner. People drive nice around you if you have L-Plates on. Doesn't stop the pricks who hoot at you when stall at the lights though...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
L-plates are not optional - otherwise nobody knows you are a learner. People drive nice around you if you have L-Plates on. Doesn't stop the pricks who hoot at you when stall at the lights though...

You should do what Dara O'Briain does.




















(Around 4:40)


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Ive not seen L-Plates in windscreens in the UK, I put mine on the bonnet and the boot when I was a learner.


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
L-plates are not optional - otherwise nobody knows you are a learner. People drive nice around you if you have L-Plates on.

The exact opposite of here then. *Chuckles.* I think people drive crazy to scare the learners to prevent them from wanting a license, thereby reducing the number of cars on the road. I personally tend to avoid the student drivers, it is everyone else I drive crazy around...

What is the minimum age to drive there? 17? I know in New York it is 16 for a permit, 17 for a license with driver's education, 18 without. (New York City requires you to be 18 years old, regardless of the state of your license. Further, New York does not recognize out-of-state licenses if the driver is under 16 years of age.)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blitz6804* 
The exact opposite of here then. *Chuckles.* I think people drive crazy to scare the learners to prevent them from wanting a license, thereby reducing the number of cars on the road. I personally tend to avoid the student drivers, it is everyone else I drive crazy around...

What is the minimum age to drive there? 17? I know in New York it is 16 for a permit, 17 for a license with driver's education, 18 without. (New York City requires you to be 18 years old, regardless of the state of your license. Further, New York does not recognize out-of-state licenses if the driver is under 16 years of age.)

16 for a permit here, then 17 for the full license. Dunno about England... crazy messed up country.

L plates on the bonnet...


----------



## spRICE

California is 15 1/2 for a learner's permit and 16 for a license







And I've never seen an L plate before.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

L-plates... windscreens... This thread just got entirely too European.

Oli, your car is small


----------



## jacobthellamer

We can start driving on a learners license at 15 here









L plates are compulsory


----------



## Detroitsoldier

We can drive on a learner's permit at 14 and 9 months here, no need for a silly 'L', either.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

If you were in the united states you would get harassed with plates that marked you as a student driver/ learning driver. In general there are a lot of *******s in the united states. I have seen idiots doing it to student drivers during their lessons, and i was in the car one time with one of my friends that thought it was funny. I'm 6'2" 260 and an x-college wrestler, needless to say he had a softball size bruise on his arm for about 3 weeks. Damn bastard

Don't mess with the young kids in cars while they are learning. It's not nice


----------



## Blitz6804

Youngest state is Alaska... 13 for a permit, 14 for a license...* look out for caribou...

And anyway, why have we not gotten a proper update yet oli!? If I am your hero, get me an update! *Chuckles.*

*At least, it used to be. Might have gone up a bit.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You should do what Dara O'Briain does.













 (Around 4:40)

That is probably my favourite of his sketches







Watched it so many times!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blitz6804* 
The exact opposite of here then. *Chuckles.* I think people drive crazy to scare the learners to prevent them from wanting a license, thereby reducing the number of cars on the road. I personally tend to avoid the student drivers, it is everyone else I drive crazy around...

What is the minimum age to drive there? 17? I know in New York it is 16 for a permit, 17 for a license with driver's education, 18 without. (New York City requires you to be 18 years old, regardless of the state of your license. Further, New York does not recognize out-of-state licenses if the driver is under 16 years of age.)

17 to get a Provisional License for when you are learning, then once you have passed your Driving Test you can get a full license at 17 also.

Do you mean at 18 years old you can drive a car without any kinda of license or training?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
L-plates... windscreens... This thread just got entirely too European.

Oli, your car is small









No, your cars are big.


----------



## Blitz6804

You must pass the road test to get a license, but you need never have any training of any sort if you are 18, correct.


----------



## spRICE

Ha his ford is a beast compared to my tiny nissan sentra








And yes if you're 18 and can pass the road test then you get a license.
It's really 13 for a permit in Alaska? Wow.


----------



## Blitz6804

Begs the question, what is there to hit? I dunno about Oli's Ford, but my Ford is 168" (428 cm) long.


----------



## oliverw92

Mine is like 3.6m long


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Mine is like 3.6m long

Wow, olli has the world's largest p.... Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I have one of these:


----------



## zodac

A stand of flowers?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I drive a lot of different Toyota's and Suzuki's at work. Dont have one myselve though, but its kinda cool to try all those different cars








(from a Toyota IQ to a Suzuki Grand Vitara)

@ zodac, thats #8 and darn, it was a good one


----------



## spRICE

Ford is kinda gross.


----------



## oliverw92

Lolwut?

Ford GT:


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Lolwut?

Ford GT:


That car is hella ugly.
I'd much rather have a nissan gtr or some riced out Honda


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

And one of the coolest cars imo(I just love its lines!):


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Meh, I'll stick with my boyfriends EVO 1 any day.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Meh, I'll stick with my boyfriends EVO 1 any day.

Thats also a nice car








There are just too much good looking cars out there. I have been looking at a lot of different old cars and couldnt choose... So I'm still using my bicycle to go to work


----------



## spRICE

Audi definitely makes great cars


----------



## oliverw92

Would rather have a TVR


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
L plates on the bonnet...









Why is that funny? It's visible just fine on a Peugeot 206 as the bonnet slopes down. Everyone does it that way.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob* 
Why is that funny? It's visible just fine on a Peugeot 206 as the bonnet slopes down. Everyone does it that way.

Not here they don't. Always on the windscreen.

I'mma be in England for a day or so next weekend; I'm keeping an eye out for this.


----------



## oliverw92

Update #26 - 16/08/2010

Just a small update, these pics are a bit old since most of the stuff is at either the powdercoaters or anodisers!










Case stripped down to bare parts



















These parts are for white



















The insane 1-piece shell


















Parts for anodising, these have since gone down to only the mobo i/o backplate and PSU backplate for anodising.










Any guesses as to what i am doing?










Maybe this will give you a clue


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Can't wait to see all of this anodised/coated! Will look really nice


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Just a small update,


About time!









xxbassplayerxx: I drove the Mercury version of that.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


That car is hella ugly.
I'd much rather have a nissan gtr or *a riced out Honda*




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


About time!









xxbassplayerxx: I drove the Mercury version of that.


I've had tons of issues with it and I bought it with 20K miles on it for $8k


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*











I've had tons of issues with it and I bought it with 20K miles on it for $8k










That is why Fords are icky








And Oli, Can't wait till you get all of the stuff back







What else are you going to dye?


----------



## Blitz6804

spRICE: Bought ours with 30k or so for $12k. Now 6 years later and 90k, it has yet to have any major repair bills. Oppose of my Focus which needs new rotors every 15k miles...


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


spRICE: Bought ours with 30k or so for $12k. Now 6 years later and 90k, it has yet to have any major repair bills. Oppose of my Focus which needs new rotors every 15k miles...


So the mercury lasted while the ford focus sucks? My parent's Toyota camry has 240,000+ miles on it and still going strong


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Looks sweet Oli.
Cooking your res in feser one fluid?









@ sprice, camry's are beasts








Same goes for old volvo's and mercedes' etc, they just keep driving with more than half a million miles...


----------



## spRICE

And that is why American cars (for the most part) are crap!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


And that is why American cars (for the most part) are crap!










Explain.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

is this done yet? hurry up


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
is this done yet? hurry up









This kind of comment isn't helpful. It is pretty obvious i'm not done, however it is also extremely obvious it is still being worked on and nearing completion...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
is this done yet? hurry up









You're pretty good at being impatient and posting rude comments in peoples logs eh? First Xion and now Ollie...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
So the mercury lasted while the ford focus sucks? My parent's Toyota camry has 240,000+ miles on it and still going strong









my Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins Diesel has 297,xxx miles on it. and all i ever had to change was the oil and a cam position senor.

American cars are no crap if you take car of it.

Oli! question for you. can you give some more info on that SLI/X-fire waterblock bridge. im looking around and cant find that sexy little one









and i agree with Krissy on this







and glad to here all is well in your corner of NZ (sorry for the thread hijack Oli. its kinda on-topic though lol)


----------



## oliverw92

Lol, my Fiesta just ran out of battery in a car park 2 miles from home. Got someone to jump start for me so all is good









Striker, it isn't a specific SLI fitting - I just bought some 10/8mm BP black compression fittings and some clear 10/8mm tubing.


----------



## Striker36

cheater.... lol i need to go digging again now. and that's probably why i couldn't find any thing XD


----------



## Tator Tot

Olli... we need more REAL updates









EDIT: Post 1992 awesome


----------



## oliverw92

Year i was born









K so yesterday evening i drove to B&Q and bought a plastic tray, a tin of Nitromors and some rubber gloves.
This morning i got up and stripped all the rattle can paint off the TJ07 parts that the previous owner put on it (lol Rob







). Was a lot easier than i expected! Moment the nitromors touched the paint it bubbled and came off. I did each piece individually in the tray outside, then after i did a piece i took it inside and washed all the paint and nitromors off in the metal kitchen sink.
Around lunch-time today i rang the anodisers, they haven't even started my stuff yet







I was planning to pick up the stuff that is only being stripped today and drop it at the powdercoaters. So instead of that i ended up just taking the stuff i stripped today to the coaters. My mate there says he can get it done by Friday







The anodisers said they will be done by Friday, so all should be good.


----------



## spRICE

YAY for Friday








Wait, it's only Tuesday


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh, Wednesday.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nu-uh, Wednesday.


What time is it then?


----------



## zodac

12:48.


----------



## spRICE

Go to bed!


----------



## zodac

You're just upset that you were wrong.


----------



## spRICE

Nope still Tuesday here


----------



## zodac

The owner of this thread, and resident Editor (me







), both say it's Wednesday.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I say you're all silly. It's Tuesday







And we had another enormous aftershock. I thought the wheels fell off the car!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


*I say you're all silly. It's Tuesday*







And we had another enormous aftershock. I thought the wheels fell off the car!


Orly?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Orly?


Ya rly.


----------



## zodac

Ahhh... Australians.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Stilllll Tuesday


----------



## Detroitsoldier

How did this thread get to 201 pages with only like 20 updates? >.<


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier* 
How did this thread get to 201 pages with only like 20 updates? >.<

Everyone knows this is only page 51


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You mean page 21?


----------



## spRICE

101


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ahhh... Australians.









Ouch... That hurt.

NEW ZEALAND! There is a difference


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Ouch... That hurt.

NEW ZEALAND! There is a difference









Psssh would rather be in Auzy right now

Damn aftershocks


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
12:48.









When I read that it was 12:48... pm

Also it's the 8/9/10 today









A day of coincidences...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
NEW ZEALAND! There is a difference









I meant Australia the contenent.

Yes, I know that's controversial, since they're aren't technically on the same continental shelf, and I should really call the continent Oceania... but it _was_ after midnight, and I knew it would annoy you. Plus, Oceania sounds like it's just trying to be cool. It's not; your seasons are all backwards.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
When I read that it was 12:48... pm

Also it's the 8/9/10 today









A day of coincidences...

Nice.


----------



## oliverw92

Australasia is the continent


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Australasia is the continent

Oceania is just another name for the same thing.


----------



## Striker36

i haven't seen it referred to as that in any thing written after 1910. not saying your wrong just that its interesting and not that common any more... at least where i am...

any of you Kiwis/Aussie's care to chime in?


----------



## oliverw92

Oceania makes it sound like a crappy nightclub


----------



## zodac

Hey, read my post. I was making fun of the name too.


----------



## Striker36

i know but im actually intrigued by this for some reason


----------



## mcpetrolhead

In Australia we dont get earthquakes as we are in the middle of a tectonic plate.

I have been to New Zealand once and went through a small earthquake, unfortunately i was asleep at the time, and the only reason i woke up was because my sister was screaming about it.


----------



## zodac

I think there's a mistake in your thread title Oli.

It's "zodac".


----------



## Striker36

i loled when i saw the new title


----------



## spRICE

Hey it's Wednesday now


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I think there's a mistake in your thread title Oli.

It's "zodac".

I believe you're wrong.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I believe you're wrong.

I am not.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I am not.

The thread would like to disagree.


----------



## zodac

My profile would like to disagree.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
My profile would like to disagree.

I've seen it on OCN. It must be true.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I've seen it on OCN. It must be true.

My profile is on OCN.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
My profile is on OCN.

Are you saying OCN is a hypocrite??


----------



## zodac

Yes.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yes.


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
In Australia we dont get earthquakes as we are in the middle of a tectonic plate.

We are far from an edge of a plate in New York too, but we still get earthquakes. Is Australia special?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blitz6804* 
We are far from an edge of a plate in New York too, but we still get earthquakes. Is Australia special?

I don't think you are as far as you think...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blitz6804* 
Is Australia special?

yes. because its the only prison on earth where the inmates truly do run the place 100% of the time


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
I don't think you are as far as you think...









(From World Atlas)

I would say I am fairly far from the edge, at least the same distance as Australia is from the edge of its plate.


----------



## zodac

Oh yeah. Nowhere near the edge.


----------



## Striker36

im still waiting for California to fall off the rest of the US.

end of zee world = win.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blitz6804* 







(From World Atlas)

I would say I am fairly far from the edge, at least the same distance as Australia is from the edge of its plate.

yea, you are far from the edge of the pllate, but there is still a fault line that runs up and down the east coast of america.


----------



## Blitz6804

True, there is. However, there are also faults in Australia.


----------



## LiLChris

I only opened this cause it said Zodac is wrong.









Hmm I want that MiniMe!
No pictures are working in your link.
I was hoping to drool some more on that awesome build!


----------



## Th0m0_202

LOL i saw the title and was like AS IF! lul. ohwell no we not zodac is human and not a robot







hurry up oli! i want to see it done already and get jealous cause i cant afford to do it.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

you know what is more interesting than this:










thats right, updates.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
LOL i saw the title and was like AS IF! lul. ohwell no we not zodac is human and not a robot







hurry up oli! i want to see it done already and get jealous cause i cant afford to do it.

Wait, hold on... where's the proof that I'm wrong?

Damn you Oli.


----------



## oliverw92

TBH, i think i win.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


TBH, i think i win.


Only because I've got annoying Editor stuff to do.

I'll be back.


----------



## oliverw92

I has 4x Samsung F3 1TBs







Just voided the warranty by taking all the stickers off. They have sexy brushed aluminium tops.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I has 4x Samsung F3 1TBs







Just voided the warranty by taking all the stickers off. They have sexy brushed aluminium tops.

mmmmmm.... hopefully they all work....


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I has 4x Samsung F3 1TBs







Just voided the warranty by taking all the stickers off. They have sexy brushed aluminium tops.

this post is useless with out pics.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
this post is useless with out pics.....









Standard for Oli it seems.


----------



## oliverw92

It's dark, so no pics.


----------



## zodac

No electricity in the UK anymore?


----------



## oliverw92

Of course, but normal bulbs make for ****e photos. Daylight or a lighting setup is the only way to go, and i can't get my lighting setup out right now.


----------



## Striker36

i dont care if its a cellphone picture.... i want pictures


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i dont care if its a cellphone picture.... i want pictures









Exactly... "Pursuit of Performance" doesn't mean no pics. It means best possible pics at that time.


----------



## oliverw92

K if someone writes on their hand 'Oli Delivers' and uploads a pic of it, i'll give you some teasers and i'll give you a proper update tomorrow.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Too dark to take pictures from my hand... and the cam is downstairs too









On a side note:

ZODAC IS NEVER WRONG!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
ZODAC IS NEVER WRONG!!

Loyal Folder is loyal.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nah, I'm just quoting you







(And I wont look where you said that, too much subscribed folding threads...







)


----------



## Sparhawk

now where did I put that camera...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I dont want to know hawk...xD


----------



## Sparhawk

Bam.

Now where's my update?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


Bam.

Now where's my update?











lol win.

now oli better have something for us.... ty Sparhawk


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Was going to take a picture too but my D100 doesn't particularly like focusing with my old lenses sometimes







(They're from an older film camera and only auto-focus when they feel like it...)


----------



## oliverw92

Sparhawk you are epic







I'll post the pics when i go upstairs - watching a film right now


----------



## oliverw92

Teeeeease

YOu guys bully me....


----------



## Sparhawk

Yummy hard drives!

Thanks Oli! you sure to deliver!


----------



## zodac

So sexy...







I think I'm gonna do that to my drive, just because I can.









And the only tease here is you.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Sexy HDD's are sexy!! I like it


----------



## Striker36

those look cool.... i can haz?


----------



## Lord Xeb

O_O Sexy


----------



## frickfrock999

Those drives... are bubblicious!

To the general store!


----------



## FEAR.

Think i gotta pull the sticker off my drive now


----------



## Th0m0_202

gonna buy another hdd now make sure it work and BAM! i has teh sex of hdd 2


----------



## oliverw92

SOooooo much good stuff happened today









1. Went to anodisers. They have done everything PERFECTLY! TJ07 stripped actually looks incredible. The black parts look fabulous now too.

2. Went to powdercoaters and picked up the stuff i dropped off the other day. Everything is perfect.

3. Dropped off the shell and side panels that had been stripped at the powdercoaters.

4. Got home, earnt some money at work.

5. Got home after work, my mum's macbook had arrived.

6. Found that my Airport Express was also in the box, which means i can now wireless play music from my Macbook Pro to the hi-fi in my living room or my bedroom









I'll get pics. Promise.


----------



## spRICE

Right NAOW!


----------



## oliverw92

Didn't say when i would get pics. I"m going away until Monday, sorry. PLanned to get some yesterday but I had to emergency cover someones shift.


----------



## spRICE

I guess Oli doesn't deliver...


----------



## oliverw92

Nope, on this occasion i don't. We had a stupidly busy night at the pub, so having to get up this early to catch a train does not put me in a good mood! To put into perspective how much beer we sold, we sold 4 barrels - a total of around 280 pints.


----------



## spRICE

Wow.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 











I did a similar thing when I swapped my CM590 to my Media Server rig a couple of weeks ago.

Yours appear to be brushed but I just removed all the stickers and label from the 5 drives and damn they looked so much better


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah i can't tell you how goddam cool they look with the brushed tops! Shame i can't take them off and get them anodised


----------



## Freakn

Are you putting a clear cloat over them to protect the look?


----------



## oliverw92

It should already have been done by Samsung - I haven't altered the stock finish at all.


----------



## oliverw92

Because i love you guys, I grabbed my camera and took some pics just before i'm about to go get my train to London.
































































Enjoy


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That looks awesome








I love the cpu hole cover you made


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Zomg!!!! Epic Murdermod stuff is epic!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Ewww murder-mod


----------



## spRICE




----------



## spiderm0nkey

Ah wow... There's more drool on the Wacom sitting in front of me than in my mouth now... (better not have ruined the wacom... it'll be all your fault Ollie!)


----------



## Sparhawk

Awesome stuff!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Good stuff like always









I'm not sure if anyone has ever said this before, but you should consider going pro. Make money on the side by doing case modding jobs for people. I know we've a few people who do that here in the US, but I don't know of any in the UK. If there aren't any, hey, untapped market!


----------



## oliverw92

There is absolutely no money in it







Also i can't really fit it in University Halls. Nice idea though!


----------



## Tator Tot

Case Modding = Hardly any scratch. It's a side hobby at best.


----------



## oliverw92

Forgot to say, went to the powdercoaters today after i got off my train from London. Side panels are perfect and look absolutely gorgeous. However they have screwed up the finish on the main shell - its gone matte/satin in parts instead of gloss and has a weird textured finish. They think that they may not have baked it enough to get rid of the oxygen in the surface before they coated it. I have left it with them and they have said they will re-melt the powder and see what they can do. Should be done by tomorrow.

I think i may have messed up my coolant mixing. It is looking a little purple in the reservoir, instead of being a nice rich blue. May need to buy another bottle of Feser blue!


----------



## MicahFett

Wow...

In my mind case modding was a lot of spray paint, dremel tools and led's. I'm impressed at the amount of careful planning and work that goes into something like this. Also I'm a bit overwhelmed b/c I can't see myself having the resources/knowledge necessary to complete any similar task myself.

My hat's off to you and your fellow modders who put such careful work into these projects that the rest of us get to experience vicariously through your photos and posts. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ragsters

Hey Oliverw92,

How did you attach the drive bay covers to the drive bay?
http://www.overclock.net/10175444-post1515.html
I'm actually doing something very similar and can't figure it out.
I also wanted to ask you if you liked the results that JB weld gave you? I drilled some holes on my TJ07 side panel but messed up on the location of them so I had to expand them. Now it looks horrible. Would you recommend me using JB Weld to cover the holes and can it actually be re-drilled?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicahFett*


Wow...

In my mind case modding was a lot of spray paint, dremel tools and led's. I'm impressed at the amount of careful planning and work that goes into something like this. Also I'm a bit overwhelmed b/c I can't see myself having the resources/knowledge necessary to complete any similar task myself.

My hat's off to you and your fellow modders who put such careful work into these projects that the rest of us get to experience vicariously through your photos and posts. Thanks for sharing










Thanks! Although anyone can do what i can do







Believe on yourself!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ragsters*


Hey Oliverw92,

How did you attach the drive bay covers to the drive bay?
http://www.overclock.net/10175444-post1515.html
I'm actually doing something very similar and can't figure it out. 
I also wanted to ask you if you liked the results that JB weld gave you? I drilled some holes on my TJ07 side panel but messed up on the location of them so I had to expand them. Now it looks horrible. Would you recommend me using JB Weld to cover the holes and can it actually be re-drilled?


Screws - there are a few holes already there, the rest i drilled. I would not recommend JB weld for such thin material with such large holes. i also would not recommend re-drilling it when it is so thin.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Screws - there are a few holes already there, the rest i drilled. I would not recommend JB weld for such thin material with such large holes. i also would not recommend re-drilling it when it is so thin.


Thanks! I see the screws now. Unfortunately that wont work for me. The biggest hole is only around the size of two m3 screws next to each other to make one hole. I can't even use bondo because I am planing to get it powder coated. I also wanted to know if you can explain the process of the window you made with the "middle bit" and the "ring"?


----------



## jadawgis732

Hi Oliver I've been sitting here checking out two of your build logs (great work! I must say) but I have two questions about your sketchup renders. First- How do you guys model the tubing going into the system? I've settled for render with the parts and then just MS Paint with the arrowed line showing flow direction. The second question is - what is the floor material in your renders showing all that reflection. Kinda looks like waxy marble....
Thanks and keep up the awesome work!

Also what is that cutout looking like holes for a 24 Pin, and two 24 pins? Are you going to thread the sleeved wires through there and then attach the connectors?


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadawgis732* 
Hi Oliver I've been sitting here checking out two of your build logs (great work! I must say) but I have two questions about your sketchup renders. First- How do you guys model the tubing going into the system? I've settled for render with the parts and then just MS Paint with the arrowed line showing flow direction. The second question is - what is the floor material in your renders showing all that reflection. Kinda looks like waxy marble....
Thanks and keep up the awesome work!

Also what is that cutout looking like holes for a 24 Pin, and two 24 pins? Are you going to thread the sleeved wires through there and then attach the connectors?

Not sure how he does his, but I just use the follow-me command. You draw a circle, put a line in the center, draw that line where you want the tubing to go, and then grab the circle with the follow-me tool and drag it along the line you drew. It works best if you use straight lines and smooth arcs rather than drawing it in free-hand style.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadawgis732* 
Hi Oliver I've been sitting here checking out two of your build logs (great work! I must say) but I have two questions about your sketchup renders. First- How do you guys model the tubing going into the system? I've settled for render with the parts and then just MS Paint with the arrowed line showing flow direction. The second question is - what is the floor material in your renders showing all that reflection. Kinda looks like waxy marble....
Thanks and keep up the awesome work!

Also what is that cutout looking like holes for a 24 Pin, and two 24 pins? Are you going to thread the sleeved wires through there and then attach the connectors?

I use the follow me tool for the tubing









For the floor, i just use a glossy plastic material from the stock kerkythea packs and then change the colour to a slight grey.

Connectors: yup, you got it!

Epic tease incoming!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 

Epic tease incoming!

orly?


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah, Zodac is doing a strip tease for us


----------



## zodac

By 'us', he means Staff. Sorry guys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
By 'us', he means Staff. Sorry guys.

I'm Staff


----------



## zodac

It's in the Staff section.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's in the Staff section.









I know, I just felt like reminding myself that I am staff. ┐(￣ー￣)┌


----------



## oliverw92

Excuse the awful quality, mind you it is only a tease


----------



## Tator Tot

I don't care... I like it.


----------



## zodac

Is so sexy...









And seriously, _that's_ the quality that's been holding you back from posting more pics? Trust me, it'll do.


----------



## Striker36

Want more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Looking good


----------



## Ragsters

What screws did you use for the windowed side panel? Are you using brainwashers?


----------



## jacobthellamer

Really looking good so far, I cant wait for pics with less noise


----------



## oliverw92

Those are snap caps, not brain washers


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Those are snap caps, not brain washers


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Those are snap caps, not brain washers









Cool! Do you like them? Have you tried the brainwashers? The caps would be perfect to cover up the imperfections I have drilled in me side panel. I want to see closer pics.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Looks sweet Oli, allthough its not the best quality picture I've seen from you


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragsters* 
Cool! Do you like them? Have you tried the brainwashers? The caps would be perfect to cover up the imperfections I have drilled in me side panel. I want to see closer pics.

I have some too and they're great. Certainly makes everything look a lot tidier.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
i have some too and they're great. Certainly makes everything look a lot tidier.

ygpm


----------



## Ragsters

Hey Oliverw92,

Do you have any pictures of how the JB Weld covered holes turned out in front of the case? The holes that I want to cover up are just a little bigger.
http://www.overclock.net/10070230-post1311.html


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 









www.mdpc-x.com

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragsters* 
Cool! Do you like them? Have you tried the brainwashers? The caps would be perfect to cover up the imperfections I have drilled in me side panel. I want to see closer pics.

The brainwashers are great too







I love the snap caps most, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Looks sweet Oli, allthough its not the best quality picture I've seen from you









I shall have to remedy that! *hint hint*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragsters* 
Hey Oliverw92,

Do you have any pictures of how the JB Weld covered holes turned out in front of the case? The holes that I want to cover up are just a little bigger.
http://www.overclock.net/10070230-post1311.html

They were fine until i had the case chemically stripped to get rid of the anodising. As long as you don't do that then they will powdercoat fine.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:

The brainwashers are great too







I love the snap caps most, though.

They were fine until i had the case chemically stripped to get rid of the anodising. As long as you don't do that then they will powdercoat fine.
I was planning on getting the case chemically stripped before the powdercoat so I guess the JB weld is out of the question. Maybe the best solution for me would be the caps then. They should be big enough. I was going to use the brainwashers but the I think the caps would work better. The washers don't seem to be that big in diameter. Do you know anyone who would send me 1 small cap for me to try? I need 8 for my side panel but that is going to be hard to convince someone to let go. I am willing to buy them off someone.


----------



## oliverw92

Washers won't be big enough. Send Nils an email, he would be able to give you the dimensions of both the small and the large snap caps.

If i were you, I would get the case stripped then JB weld it then powdercoat it. Wish i had done it that way round now.

The problem is, JB weld isn't that strong in large unsupported areas that are thin. The TJ07 side panel is only 1.5mm thick. A circle of JB weld 5mm diameter by 1.5mm thick is going to be very fragile and will most likely fracture and break even after curing for ages.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Washers won't be big enough. Send Nils an email, he would be able to give you the dimensions of both the small and the large snap caps.

If i were you, I would get the case stripped then JB weld it then powdercoat it. Wish i had done it that way round now.

The problem is, JB weld isn't that strong in large unsupported areas that are thin. The TJ07 side panel is only 1.5mm thick. A circle of JB weld 5mm diameter by 1.5mm thick is going to be very fragile and will most likely fracture and break even after curing for ages.


Hey thanks again. I will be following this build. Your work is truly inspirational.


----------



## oliverw92

Update #27 - 18/09/2010










Here is some nylon/polyester dye. I could not find replacement connectors for my Enermax Revo, so I used an idea from a friend called Kai on another forum and dyed them.










You simply put some dye and water in a small saucepan then simmer it for about 15-30 minutes.










Then rinse it under the tap










Here is a comparison - old on the left, dyed on the right. Even the cables go black!










All three together.










This needs some explaining! I could not get the red connectors off the PSU itself. I tried unsoldering, but i don't have a hot enough soldering iron. I tried heatshrinking the connectors to see if it would look good enough, but no matter what i did the red always showed through. Last resort? Dye the whole thing black then wash off the excess! I took the PSU apart then stuck the end of the modular board in the saucepan.





































As you can see, it worked










Jump forwards now. No this is not a render, the case is actually powdercoated!



















I also bought my 4x Samsung F3 Spinpoint 1TBs.










Redid the 24pin in all black.










Eventually the motherboard backplate will have snap caps on the screws, just like the PSU plate.



















I've started doing a little cable management. Going well so far.










Here is the 24pin










The completed power supply. I am VERY happy with it!














































I decided to dry fit all the components. Everything is fine, thrown up one problem - my crossfire bridge hits the backplates on the GPUs. Should be able to sand down the connectors on the bridge to fit though. Also the bridge looks really really dodgy. Need to try and remedy that!










I leave you with this


----------



## Tator Tot

That nylon-die looks like it did well man


----------



## zodac

Hold on... is that a "Boots" plastic bag?


----------



## spRICE

Wow really beautiful








And kinda risky sticking that whole psu plate in the dye like that


----------



## jacobthellamer

Nice update, that case is looking very impressive!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

So did you literally dip the pcb in the dye as well? Kinda scary to do that oli!

Great to see the rig getting to where it should be!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

that looks awesome man, good job


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That nylon-die looks like it did well man









Yeah, it came out really well! Was very easy to do too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hold on... is that a "Boots" plastic bag?

Only the best









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
Wow really beautiful








And kinda risky sticking that whole psu plate in the dye like that









Risky, but worth it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer* 
Nice update, that case is looking very impressive!









Thanks man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus* 
So did you literally dip the pcb in the dye as well? Kinda scary to do that oli!

Great to see the rig getting to where it should be!!!

Yup, PCB in the dye and heated for about 45 minutes (for some reason the connectors on the PCB took ages to take the dye - i took it out after 25 minutes and it was a horrible brown/red colour so i put it back in)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
that looks awesome man, good job

Thanks


----------



## spRICE

Did it dye the PCB as well?


----------



## oliverw92

No, it isn't Nylon or Polyester so it just made it a bit dirty on the edges. The rest just washed off the PCB


----------



## Striker36

impressive work oli! i dont think i would be willing to try that with the PSU... if i could i would rep you for that.










-Striker36


----------



## Krusher33

Wow! Awesome. Was WELL worth the wait.

And I did not know MDPC did international shipping. Totally registered right away for the heck of it, lol. Never know...


----------



## scottath

nice update mate !!!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Oh the sexy time has come.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Wow, that's some great custom modding there!


----------



## zodac

Why am I still in the title?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why am I still in the title?










Because Ollie







you.


----------



## jadawgis732

Am I the only one sick of reading worklogs where the builder shouts out every single company whose donated a piece of sleeving? Not you, oliver, you're cool. But every single build in your inspiration section is rife with OP's saying thank you to this company and that, and it pisses me off because

A. Companies shouldn't be given a free plug- like campaign contributions- just shady business
B. The OP frequently overdoes the plug so it seems more like a brag than a plug
C. I'm jealous.

So the last one is vain, but the others are valid concerns. In the purple rain thread (which was a sick build) I saw plugs for techflex and some light company both shouting out the rep "Thanks to Joe Shmoe at Lightoptix who gratiously donated a [EFFING] light strip! He was there every step of the way and I'll suck his ding dong I swear."
Paraphrasing but you get the idea.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
impressive work oli! i dont think i would be willing to try that with the PSU... if i could i would rep you for that.










-Striker36

You can rep me...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Wow! Awesome. Was WELL worth the wait.

And I did not know MDPC did international shipping. Totally registered right away for the heck of it, lol. Never know...

Glad it was worth it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
nice update mate !!!!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Oh the sexy time has come.

*borat voice* sexy time









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
Wow, that's some great custom modding there!
















Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why am I still in the title?









Because you are still wrong









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadawgis732* 
Am I the only one sick of reading worklogs where the builder shouts out every single company whose donated a piece of sleeving? Not you, oliver, you're cool. But every single build in your inspiration section is rife with OP's saying thank you to this company and that, and it pisses me off because

A. Companies shouldn't be given a free plug- like campaign contributions- just shady business
B. The OP frequently overdoes the plug so it seems more like a brag than a plug
C. I'm jealous.

So the last one is vain, but the others are valid concerns. In the purple rain thread (which was a sick build) I saw plugs for techflex and some light company both shouting out the rep "Thanks to Joe Shmoe at Lightoptix who gratiously donated a [EFFING] light strip! He was there every step of the way and I'll suck his ding dong I swear."
Paraphrasing but you get the idea.

I believe that if someone sponsors you, you should at least thank them - I mean they have given you stuff for free, it would be rude to not even acknowledge that. However i really REALLY dislike it when people spam their worklogs with oversized logos in every single update - all you need is what i have which is a carefully sized logo in the first post of the thread. I actually just have a single image called 'sponsors' that i keep to a maximum size of 800 x 800 and then i fit the sponsor logos into that. The sponsors don't need more advertising than that - their products speak loudly enough for themselves without the aid of banners and a modder bumming them every step of the way


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I believe that if someone sponsors you, you should at least thank them - I mean they have given you stuff for free, it would be rude to not even acknowledge that. However i really REALLY dislike it when people spam their worklogs with oversized logos in every single update - all you need is what i have which is a carefully sized logo in the first post of the thread. I actually just have a single image called 'sponsors' that i keep to a maximum size of 800 x 800 and then i fit the sponsor logos into that. The sponsors don't need more advertising than that - their products speak loudly enough for themselves without the aid of banners and a modder bumming them every step of the way









I agree. There is a fine line between giving thanks where it is due and bragging about who gave you free stuff.

However in my situation if I get sponsored, I'd want to thank them as much and as often as I could because otherwise I wouldn't be able to get a hold of those products. For me it isn't a case of having a large e-peen (I think e-titties would be more appropriate for me anyway), rather wanting to express how ridiculously grateful I am for them giving me stuff that is either far too expensive for me due to the lack of an enthusiast computer market in New Zealand, or the fact that I can't even get half of the stuff here.

For those who aren't in a situation like me, I do sense a bit of bragging and people attempting to ascend themselves to a higher level and look down upon everyone else because THEY got sponsored and they're oh-so amazing.







Oliver, you have it nailed perfectly. Just the right amount of exposure for the sponsors, but not so much as to annoy people.


----------



## oliverw92

I can't add anything onto what you say Krissy, apart from the idea of e-titties makes me lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I can't add anything onto what you say Krissy, apart from the idea of e-titties makes me lol









Such a child.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Such a child.









Ollie's like 12 right? Can't blame him. He's just discovering this stuff.


----------



## oliverw92

Add 6 years onto that


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Add 6 years onto that









That's in British years right?


----------



## Blitz6804

Speaking of which Oli, the "Partners" section of the OP seems to be blank for some reason.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blitz6804* 
Speaking of which Oli, the "Partners" section of the OP seems to be blank for some reason.

Might just be you Blitz,
http://www.oliwali.co.uk/WorkLogs/POLARity/sponsors.png

Shows up for me just fine.


----------



## Blitz6804

Ctrl-F5 fixed it. Good call Tator.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

for me the image loads (and you can see it slowly showing up from top to bottom) then disappears as soon as it gets done loading.


----------



## oliverw92

That's odd o.o


----------



## Blitz6804

That sounds like an adblock of some sort in your browser; try a different browser on the same URL to confirm.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

yea, i think it is an adblock thing.

hey olli, maybe you should call it something other than sponsors.png


----------



## Blitz6804

Or you can disable your adblock on a site dependent on ad revenue?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Or you can disable your adblock on a site dependent on ad revenue?


what do you mean?


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


what do you mean?


Overclock.net gets money every time that someone sees an ad on the site. When somebody adblocks it, the money doesn't go to OCN. So I guess that if we don't want OCN to fold, we shouldn't disable the ads. I never though of this before but I just disabled ad blocker on OCN.


----------



## zodac

Meaning that OCN gets revenues from the ads on this site, and Blitz thinks you should disable adblock here.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I am running adblock too, never thought of that...
I'll disable it. (I hate ads though







)


----------



## zodac

OCN ads don't really get in my way... don't notice them any more.


----------



## Amp3r

I just added an exception to AdBlock. You are welcome OCN.
Bad-ass case by the way. Can't wait for it to finish.
(P.S Can you update the updates section please? Not for my use directly but definitely for my sanity. Thanks)


----------



## oliverw92

Done


----------



## Boyboyd

Thanks for the update. Loving the kitchen aid mixer too. Pure class.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I am running adblock too, never thought of that...
I'll disable it. (I hate ads though







)

You can just disable it for OCN. The OCN ones aren't that bad.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ye I know spRICE, I did that








Ocn's ads arent that bad indeed


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I disabled mine too.


----------



## spRICE

Yay now we all no how to make $77/hr as a stay at home mother!


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
Yay now we all no how to make $77/hr as a stay at home mother!

Not me...the only ads I see are about paying for insurance, sponsoring children in Africa amoungst other things that require payments. I guess it thinks I already make $77/hr and can give it all away.


----------



## Blitz6804

The ads are run by Google Analytics. They are semi-sentient and will display content based on your browsing patterns.


----------



## zodac

I am no longer wrong!


----------



## JacobKay97

Looking gooooooodd.

Off Topic:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blitz6804* 
The ads are run by Google Analytics. They are semi-sentient and will display content based on your browsing patterns.

So that's why I've been getting those ads....


----------



## oliverw92

To put it into relative terms - you are only at school for about 900 hours a year, so why does it take you a whole year to complete the course?


----------



## Crazyman0005

that PSU dippage is just awsome









Utterly amazing update









as i live in the uk too.. i might just have to stea... err i mean have a look at your pc...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Mmmmmn clean thread


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


that PSU dippage is just awsome









Utterly amazing update









as i live in the uk too.. i might just have to stea... err i mean have a look at your pc...


Thanks man







And no, you shall nevar have it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Mmmmmn clean thread










Feels like opening a new pad of paper... that I am soon going to spoil with an update!


----------



## JacobKay97

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Feels like opening a new pad of paper... that I am soon going to spoil with an update!


Damn, I need to go to sleep now , so I miss the update


----------



## oliverw92

Update #28 - 22/09/2010

Update is pretty self explanatory























































Excuse fingerprints!





































SATA cables getting installed.










They sweep down under the top GPU cable.



















The excess then loops round behind my bay covers.


----------



## Boyboyd

Nice pictures.

Oh yeah, case isn't half bad either. Wish you would do my cable management.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nice update Oli, the sleeving looks really awesome


----------



## Striker36

sexy........ can i come visit and stea.... i mean look?


----------



## tombom

Great mod! Very clean. Deserves MDPC status?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Nice pictures.

Oh yeah, case isn't half bad either. Wish you would do my cable management.


forget cable management i wish he would make me a case as good as that








Very nice pics - coming along nicely


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Ohhh wow... Very hot! But the back of the mobo tray looks like you were practicing for a piano lesson on it lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Ohhh wow... Very hot! But the back of the mobo tray looks like you were practicing for a piano lesson on it lol.

Oh my gosh! Made me go back and check!

Oli... stop eating pizza while you mod. Grease is no bueno.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wow man... just wow!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

It's really fun seeing these updates! Almost there Oli good work!


----------



## j0n3z3y

Eees beeea-uu-tiful! That actually means something, because I don't care for white as a general rule.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Is this rig for you BTW?


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Is this rig for you BTW?

Nope, it's for me. Ain't that right Oli??


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Ollie and I have been discussing things and at this stage (provided nothing changes), he'll be shipping POLARity over to me once it's done. I just have to assemble it all myself.


----------



## jadawgis732

OH MY GOD. How do you top case modders manage to hide EVERY connector not going into a component in your system? I know you guys have your tricks, but c'mon false motherboard trays and stuff. This $#!+ is unreal.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Ollie and I have been discussing things and at this stage (provided nothing changes), he'll be shipping POLARity over to me once it's done. I just have to assemble it all myself.


^^ She speaks the truth. Don't even ASK her or I about the cost of shipping though!


----------



## oliverw92

A little game for you guys to play.

I needed to make something to cover up the centre of the PSU grill - it had scratches on it:










^^ you can see the scratches there.

Can guess how i have made a perfectly round circle out of 3mm white acrylic using these tools:

Dremel (no circle cutter, I repeat no circle cutter tool







)
Electric drill
Clamps
Flat metal file
30mm M3 bolt
M3 nut
Sand paper from 60grit to 600grit.

Any guesses


----------



## Hannes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


^^ She speaks the truth. Don't even ASK her or I about the cost of shipping though!


How much is the shipping? No, I'm just kidding! Damn, I'm amazed everytime I look at this rig! I love your powdercoated TJ07. It got the same finish as my Array R2, which makes it even better. ;-)

I love your faceplate, it's original even tho it somewhat resembles you know what. I'm thinking of using your idea with the white acrylic and powdercoated backplate on Echo, and of course, credit is were credit due. Tho I'm not sure when and if I'm actually going through with it.

Anyways, I love your work and your're a great inspiration and I'm amazed of your accomplishments in such young age. I'm not much older, but still.. I am older. 

Keep up your wonderful work bro!

Edit ~ Oh and my guess is.. By hand! Your such a craftman!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hannes*


How much is the shipping? No, I'm just kidding! Damn, I'm amazed everytime I look at this rig! I love your powdercoated TJ07. It got the same finish as my Array R2, which makes it even better. ;-)

I love your faceplate, it's original even tho it somewhat resembles you know what. I'm thinking of using your idea with the white acrylic and powdercoated backplate on Echo, and of course, credit is were credit due. Tho I'm not sure when and if I'm actually going through with it.

Anyways, I love your work and your're a great inspiration and I'm amazed of your accomplishments in such young age. I'm not much older, but still.. I am older. 

Keep up your wonderful work bro!

Edit ~ Oh and my guess is.. By hand! Your such a craftman!


The powdercoating is pretty good now after i had the chaos of the guy fudging it up.

The faceplate is different and unique enough to make it fair on Charles - I did not want to copy any of his designs because in my mind that would be stealing, so instead i used the concept of stealthing the button and did it in my own way









Thanks buddy









Yes i have done it by hand (with the power tools) but how did i go about it







To give you guys a clue - there is a 3mm hole in the middle of the perfect acrylic circle.


----------



## Blitz6804

My guess is you cut a square piece slightly larger than 30mm, put an M3 in the middle, and put the thing on a lathe using the M3 as the pivot. That is all I got, maybe I am lucky.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



The faceplate is different and unique enough to make it fair on Charles - I did not want to copy any of his designs because in my mind that would be stealing, so instead i used the concept of stealthing the button and did it in my own way










Wait do you mean to tell me that the front DVD stealth plate is not from you know where?


----------



## Hannes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The powdercoating is pretty good now after i had the chaos of the guy fudging it up.

The faceplate is different and unique enough to make it fair on Charles - I did not want to copy any of his designs because in my mind that would be stealing, so instead i used the concept of stealthing the button and did it in my own way









Thanks buddy









Yes i have done it by hand (with the power tools) but how did i go about it







To give you guys a clue - there is a 3mm hole in the middle of the perfect acrylic circle.


Of course! It's yours design all together and it sure is unique. By of using the TJ07, You'll always be compared to Charles, in both good and bad I guess. I didn't meant you in anyway stole the design.

Your build is sure sleek. I'm looking forward to the end result so bad.


----------



## JacobKay97

Awesome Awesome Awesome.
I have absolutely no idea how you made it.
BTW is acrylic easy to work with? as at school for my final project I can make anything I want, Acrylic case







, but thats 2.5 (I think) years till then.


----------



## jadawgis732

Seriously though. How do you guys hide all the connectors? Is this some kind modder secret sauce? Today, while driving, I was thinking to myself that you guys just deal with as little power requiring components as possible.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadawgis732*


Seriously though. How do you guys hide all the connectors? Is this some kind modder secret sauce? Today, while driving, I was thinking to myself that you guys just deal with as little power requiring components as possible.


Are you talking about the unused cables? If you use a modular PSU you wont have to deal with a lot of useless cables. And for all the other cables you just need to think out the best way to get them from a to b without showing them. It takes some time but its not that hard, just think out the best "path", thats it


----------



## Blitz6804

And hard-core modders usually void the PSU warranty, open the case, cut back and cap unused wires, and reseal it. This way, the only wires that leave the box are the one needed.


----------



## jadawgis732

I am planning on it. But I have two pumps, 3 drives, a dvd-rw, corsair memory cooler, fan controller, and CCFL 4 way inverter I need to power. That is so much plastic from connectors! How will I hide it? My PSU is modular


----------



## spRICE

You put the screw in the drill and bolted a square piece of acrylic to it. You turned it on and strapped it to a table or something. Then you used the sandpaper (or something) attachment and used it kinda as a lathe. Then you filed your rough circle and then sanded it







/guessing


----------



## oliverw92

spRICE was right. But i did all the sanding and filing on the drill. Made polishing etc quick.

I have really bad news. POLARity is now on hold until Christmas 2010. This morning i was perfectly on track to finish by tomorrow. However my FC5 has managed to postpone that deadline by several months. Why, you ask? It decided to explode -.- First off the main 12v track on it exploded. So i soldered it back together, then another track further down the line exploded. Then channel 1 stopped working all together. Now only 1 channel works







I am going to uni on Tuesday so I don't have time to get another FC5 in before then. I don't have room to mod at uni, so I can't finish POLARity until I come back at Christmas.

Yeah, I am pretty pissed off.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


spRICE was right. But i did all the sanding and filing on the drill. Made polishing etc quick.

I have really bad news. POLARity is now on hold until Christmas 2010. This morning i was perfectly on track to finish by tomorrow. However my FC5 has managed to postpone that deadline by several months. Why, you ask? It decided to explode -.- First off the main 12v track on it exploded. So i soldered it back together, then another track further down the line exploded. Then channel 1 stopped working all together. Now only 1 channel works







I am going to uni on Tuesday so I don't have time to get another FC5 in before then. I don't have room to mod at uni, so I can't finish POLARity until I come back at Christmas.

Yeah, I am pretty pissed off.


This is horrible news! Anyway have fun at school. College was the best six years of my life.


----------



## Chicken Patty

This is really bad news, I haven't been posting but I have been following this and I really did want to see this finished! Have fun and we'll be here when you come back.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


spRICE was right. But i did all the sanding and filing on the drill. Made polishing etc quick.

I have really bad news. POLARity is now on hold until Christmas 2010. This morning i was perfectly on track to finish by tomorrow. However my FC5 has managed to postpone that deadline by several months. Why, you ask? It decided to explode -.- First off the main 12v track on it exploded. So i soldered it back together, then another track further down the line exploded. Then channel 1 stopped working all together. Now only 1 channel works







I am going to uni on Tuesday so I don't have time to get another FC5 in before then. I don't have room to mod at uni, so I can't finish POLARity until I come back at Christmas.

Yeah, I am pretty pissed off.


That's terrible news Oliver.







Sorry to hear that mate, it's always hardest when the end is just a hairs breadth away.







A wise man once told me, "Tis' better to be pissed off, than pissed on!"


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Omg Ollie, that is awful! I know somewhat how frustrating it is to not be able to mod thanks to studying etc. Has been about 4 months since I've been able to touch my poor dismantled CM 690 2. I'm sure we can all wait and I know I certainly can. Don't stress about it too much


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys







I am down but not out!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## Chicken Patty

Don't worry Oliver, we ain't going nowhere and trust me when I say that.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 






































:S







:S







:S


----------



## godofdeath

what exploded?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 

I have really bad news. POLARity is now on hold until Christmas 2010. This morning i was perfectly on track to finish by tomorrow. *However my FC5 has managed to postpone that deadline by several months. Why, you ask? It decided to explode* -.- First off the main 12v track on it exploded. So i soldered it back together, then another track further down the line exploded. Then channel 1 stopped working all together. Now only 1 channel works







I am going to uni on Tuesday so I don't have time to get another FC5 in before then. I don't have room to mod at uni, so I can't finish POLARity until I come back at Christmas.

Yeah, I am pretty pissed off.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

just sayin' i don't know what an FC5 is...

sucks that this has to be put on hold so close to finish though...


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
just sayin' i don't know what an FC5 is...

sucks that this has to be put on hold so close to finish though...

Lamptron FC-5 Fan controller.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Lamptron FC-5 Fan controller.


ah, got it.

wait, it is put on hold because of a FAN CONTROLLER???

why not just solder up some temporary splitters and run fans at 100% until you can get a new one???


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I have really bad news. POLARity is now on hold until Christmas 2010. This morning i was perfectly on track to finish by tomorrow. However my FC5 has managed to postpone that deadline by several months. Why, you ask? It decided to explode -.- First off the main 12v track on it exploded. So i soldered it back together, then another track further down the line exploded. Then channel 1 stopped working all together. Now only 1 channel works







I am going to uni on Tuesday so I don't have time to get another FC5 in before then. *I don't have room to mod at uni*, so I can't finish POLARity until I come back at Christmas.

Yeah, I am pretty pissed off.


No room









I have ordered an Antec TP New 650W, Prolimatech Armageddon and WD Scorpio Blue (for case weighs less than my dog) and will be installing all my hardware on Clemens until christmas.


----------



## zodac

This thread made me cry.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Really sorry to hear that Oliver, you are so close to finishing it...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


This thread made me cry.










Your sad post makes no sense with Hayley winking next to it


----------



## zodac

I'm sad.

Hayley is consoling Oli, with a "don't worry" wink.


----------



## Ellis

Sad face.

Just read all of your updates - it's definitely one of, if not the, best case mod I have seen so far.

Bad luck on the FC-5, but I'm not moving until Christmas so I can see this finished!


----------



## Lord Xeb

D: Oh well I will have to wait. Good cases take time.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

So will you get it under warranty or will you need to buy a new controller?

It seems like one of the transistors may have died causing a short, this is fixable with the correct parts.


----------



## oliverw92

It was sponsored so I'll see what I can do about it.

Just installed all the hardware on Clemens. Getting some lovely results from my RAID10 array! 116MB/s Sequential read, *254MB/s* Sequential write!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

what access times?


----------



## Blitz6804

What RAID controller is on the MSI? To me that seems low. I also have a 4x Samsung F3 1TB RAID10, and I am getting 213.1 MBps average (140.2 MBps low, 278.7 MBps high), 205.6 MBps burst, read with 12.6 ms access. HD Tune Pro will not let me test the write speeds since I have partitions on my hard drives. I can share the results screen with you if you want.


----------



## oliverw92

It is the ICH10R built in RAID software

RAID10 array:










And my SSD:


----------



## kevingreenbmx

how about an HDtune run?


----------



## Blitz6804

Seconded.


----------



## oliverw92

Array










SSD


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

WOW! just wow!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Nice.


----------



## Ragsters

Hey Oliver,

Where did you get the M3 inserts from?
http://www.overclock.net/10303545-post1665.html


----------



## Sparhawk

I was like







(silly fan controller)...

then I saw your raid results and I was like







.


----------



## Striker36

OLIVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE ARE YOU!?!?!?!?!??! well i know your around (and busy) but i want more polarity


----------



## oliverw92

You know whats happening i'm at uni, POLARity is 250 miles away -.-


----------



## Striker36

i know... but i still want moar


----------



## oliverw92

I am already in a concept stage for a new project. It involves glass


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I am already in a concept stage for a new project. It involves glass

thats funny... im in the concept stage (lunch time doodles count right?) of the next one for me too









but i think we should finish the current ones first









glass.....







this will be.... interesting...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
thats funny... im in the concept stage (lunch time doodles count right?) of the next one for me too









but i think we should finish the current ones first









glass.....







this will be.... interesting...

Makes the three of us being in concept stages for a new build...


----------



## zodac

I'm in the concept stage for a new Folding event... does that count?

I wanna be a part of the group.


----------



## JE Nightmare

zodac and myself make 5?


----------



## Mikezilla

I'm in the planning stage of a new build...


----------



## spRICE

I'm in the concept stage of my ongoing project. It's a lot easier to think about a concept when you're already half-way done with it


----------



## godofdeath

so does the jb weld spot get powder coated also?
i would love to see the shot of that part


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah it did get powdercoated. It would have been perfect, however the chemical stripping process i had done to get the anodising off attacked the JB weld slightly which was exaggerated by the powdercoating. It is barely noticeable, however.


----------



## Blitz6804

So we know now to strip anodizing, and THEN JB Weld, not the other way around. Nice find.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah







And to strip anodising there are a couple of methods.

1. Sand it by hand = MAJOR effort
2. Caustic Soda - actually eats the aluminium so does not leave a very nice look to the aluminium after. No good if you want to re-anodise or use a candy powdercoat. Big plus is this can be done at home in a plastic tub. Caustic soda is sold all over the place.
3. Crazy chemical process that anodisers use - literally just removes the anodising and does not touch the aluminium. Means that brushed finishes stay intact etc.


----------



## godofdeath

how much room is between the mobo tray and the back panel

and how would you route the 8 pin psu cable? it doesnt seem as tho there is room on top


----------



## oliverw92

There is just under an inch between the back of the mobo tray and the inside of the back panel.

What do you mean how do i route the 8pin PSU cable? I already have lol:










You can see it on the right there. It fans out at the top where it then goes through to the motherboard:


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


There is just under an inch between the back of the mobo tray and the inside of the back panel.

What do you mean how do i route the 8pin PSU cable? I already have lol:










You can see it on the right there. It fans out at the top where it then goes through to the motherboard:











ah i see, did you cut a slit there to be able to fan it out and put it there?


----------



## oliverw92

Originally there was a bracket on the motherboard tray that acted as a brace holding the tray to the backplate. It wasn't really necessary so i removed it. When i took the bracket out it left that slit which was perfect for fanning the cables out


----------



## godofdeath

there is no reset switch on this case at stock am i right?

nvm the tiny hole is a reset -.-


----------



## oliverw92

There is absolutely no point in a reset switch in my opinion.


----------



## godofdeath

lol for someone that sucks at ocing and running the sli patch, reset is useful lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yep, for overclocking its pretty nice to have one


----------



## mitchbowman

*Today's Date : 27/12/2010*

Where is the update
( i think he lied







)


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
*Today's Date : 27/12/2010*

Where is the update
( i think he lied







)

if you dont know its not december its still october right now


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


*Today's Date : 27/12/2010 *

Where is the update
( i think he lied







)


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


























WHAT IS GOING ON.


----------



## mitchbowman

lol i was just trying to get an update out


----------



## oliverw92

What does the title of the thread say -.-


----------



## zodac

You're sponsered.


----------



## Striker36

POLARity?


----------



## oliverw92

Oh zodac you are so witty







I am also father christmas


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Oh zodac you are so witty







I am also father christmas

You brought crappy presents last year Nick.


----------



## oliverw92

I just realised something...

Admins name is Nick. Father christmas is Nick. Coincidence?

I THINK NOT!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
What does the title of the thread say -.-

sponsored polarity *hold until xmas 2010
*
that's y i said

today date: 27/12/2010


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're sponsered.


----------



## Blitz6804

Check your calendar. Today is 24-10-2010.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I just realised something...

Admins name is Nick. Father christmas is Nick. Coincidence?

I THINK NOT!

I thought that while writing it out.









Guess that's why we never hear from him during December.


----------



## godofdeath

quick question oliver

is the front panel usb thing, the little door, what is the height of that door, and what is the height for the cd rom drives

i was wondering if it would be possible to give this thing a 8 cd drive back look


----------



## oliverw92

The height of a CD drive is 45mm, i know that off the top of my head. No idea what the height of the door is though sorry.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


quick question oliver

is the front panel usb thing, the little door, what is the height of that door, and what is the height for the cd rom drives

i was wondering if it would be possible to give this thing a 8 cd drive back look


I measured 43mm on my TJ07.


----------



## godofdeath

i guess its possible to have it modded to 8 cover look 
interesting

thanks everyone


----------



## ClearDenominator

Cool! Nice work!


----------



## Krusher33

It's 11-02-2010. Not quite there yet but getting closer. I guess when I start getting the *colors *of red and green burned in my eyes, we'll know we're getting very close.


----------



## Striker36

hey oliver, have you seen THIS yet? particularity the video....

im just wondering if they contacted you before using your stuff...if yes COOL! and disregard.

if not. thats really dumb...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Damn, that looks like a sweet contest! But if they didn't contact you... not cool.


----------



## oliverw92

I have already brought this up with a few people. They didn't contact me. I've told them to remove it or I will sue them, I do not wish to be associated with such a ****e company like Aquatuning/Phobya.

Please read deeper into this competition by the way. All AT is doing is getting you to design them a case that they can then produce themselves without any of the R&D costs... you keep no royalties on your design, there is nothing to stop them taking your design and mass producing it.


----------



## Striker36

thats MEGA stupid...... NOT COOL aquafail


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I have already brought this up with a few people. They didn't contact me. I've told them to remove it or I will sue them, I do not wish to be associated with such a ****e company like Aquatuning/Phobya.

Please read deeper into this competition by the way. All AT is doing is getting you to design them a case that they can then produce themselves without any of the R&D costs... you keep no royalties on your design, there is nothing to stop them taking your design and mass producing it.

yea... I kinda thought it was a bit fishy when I was looking at it, it is a good idea for them though. will save them an aweful lot of money.

so sketch...


----------



## Ellis

Good idea for them, but no one else.

That's probably how the majority of companies (large-ish ones at least) think deep down, but most don't act it out like they have.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

You should most certainly take legal action. Using material without permission is without a doubt a very serious offense. I've had many artist friends go through the same situation, except the offending party was actually actively making money off the stolen artworks by way of prints, t-shirts etc.


----------



## Blitz6804

It can be a major offense. However, I do not see what people are complaining about. Did they already change the video?


----------



## Striker36

we are complaining about them using a render of THIS project being used without Oliver's permission in a promotional video for their contest with out any form of compensation to Oli or the others they likely stole images from


----------



## Blitz6804

I did not see POLARity in it. They must have already changed the video.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I just let editor22 know about it, they used his too. it is the black/blue one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


I did not see POLARity in it. They must have already changed the video.


yea, they changed it, before it was the one the thumbnail of the video showed


----------



## Striker36

and yes. they DID change the video... and its allot shorter with several images removed lol


----------



## 1337LutZ

Nice, good to know its solved. But really, i dont like people that infrigment copyrights.


----------



## oliverw92

I know that Editor has given them permission, no need to contact him about it.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Oli,

XMAS is almost Here dude, can't wait to see this back in action, or have I missed anything?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hey, remember I told you I built a bike at work that reminded me of polarity?










it was that one.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

DROOL!!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I would love to try that bike, it looks pretty cool


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


DROOL!!!!

























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I would love to try that bike, it looks pretty cool










they are pretty cool, Giant has stepped up their game this year with high end stuff. it is almost like they are trying to compete with specialized and trek or something.


----------



## oliverw92

Win bike.

I'm winning the CSS tournament at the LAN i'm at


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hehe, well done Oli


----------



## spRICE

Yes good job Oli!
And that bike is nice! But not nearly as nice as this classy machine that you're putting together


----------



## godofdeath

yea i definitely want to see your mobo and rad clearance once you put everything together


----------



## Fedmas

I only have to say, that I am a bit speechless. ..


----------



## mitchbowman

i dont know if i can hold on for much longer


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i dont know if i can hold on for much longer










Hang in there...


----------



## godofdeath

soooooooooooooo anyone die from waiting?
i really wanna seeeeeeee


----------



## Krusher33

Well as godofdeath, I'd think you'd know if anyone died or not.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Well as godofdeath, I'd think you'd know if anyone died or not.


lolz
too busy with personal life to watch over my day job


----------



## pcnoob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Well as godofdeath, I'd think you'd know if anyone died or not.


no he is just a impostor


----------



## godofdeath

is anyone else not getting pics?


----------



## Lord Xeb

WHERE IS MY UPDATE?! If I don't get an update you will be meeting me on your door step with a crow bar in my hand threatening you to continue as I watch.


----------



## Ellis

I had almost forgotten about this







. Almost.


----------



## godofdeath

so pics are working for you guys?


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;11708819*
> so pics are working for you guys?


I think something's wrong with the site he was hosting them on, I can't load the images either.


----------



## Ellis

Nah, they r all broke


----------



## oliverw92

My ftp host got DDoS'd and the ISP of the server 'disowned' the IP to stop the DDoS. My mate is fixing it as we speak - should get sorted within a few days.

That is comparitively good news to waht i have to tell you though.

DUnno whether many people have heard about all the snow in the UK, but it is pretty bad in comparison to what we are used to. I was meant to come home from Uni today and my mum was going to drive the 5.5 hours to pick me up. However snow meant she couldn't get out of our county, so I had to book an emergency courier collection to pick up my PC, bass amp and screen and then i hopped on a train with my clothes, laptop etc. It has meant, however, that half my modding equipment, including MDPC sleeving + soldering iron + 200m of wire is left in my room at Uni. Yep, project delayed 'til easter!


----------



## Ellis

This isn't going to go down well









I pretty much knew this was going to happen though, unless you sent a load of monkeys to get your modding equipment.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

At least you got home safe, that's the important bit.


----------



## Blitz6804

Shame UK cannot handle a little snow. Not enough salters / ploughs I guess?


----------



## Ellis

Pretty much. The government doesn't invest much money in snow clearing equipment because it doesn't snow often enough.

This looks like it might be changing, though. For the last 2 or 3 winters it's snowed more than I can ever remember (and my parents as well).

I guess you could blame it on climate change.


----------



## Blitz6804

Much more than about 3" inches or so and it starts becoming very hard to drive unaided. I guess that explains why the driving did not happen this time out.


----------



## Striker36

lol.... all you guys geting stranded for a couple inches of snow.... i have to drive to school i like 5 inches tomorrow and even the small airports around here are open till the snow is falling at like a foot an hour and if they do close they are open again with in hours of the snow stopping..


----------



## godofdeath

alright pictures work


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11722036*
> lol.... all you guys geting stranded for a couple inches of snow.... i have to drive to school i like 5 inches tomorrow and even the small airports around here are open till the snow is falling at like a foot an hour and if they do close they are open again with in hours of the snow stopping..


Drive to school? You should be flying to school


----------



## Krusher33

I always wanted to snowmobile to school when I was in Wisconsin. But they didn't allow it.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11722036*
> lol.... all you guys geting stranded for a couple inches of snow.... i have to drive to school i like 5 inches tomorrow and even the small airports around here are open till the snow is falling at like a foot an hour and if they do close they are open again with in hours of the snow stopping..


It's the fact that we're not prepared.

Helsinki airport has 200 extra staff and 400 vehicles to stay open, because they know it's going to snow every winter.

Heathrow intl. has 0 extra staff, and less than 20 vehicles. lol


----------



## Ellis

And yet it's the busiest international airport in the world and serves over 180,000 people per day...


----------



## oliverw92

It doesnt help that i live in a village in the middle of no-where. Takes 45 minutes to even reach a large A road. Combine those tiny country roads with 4 inches of snow and you have a problem







Even for our Freelander.


----------



## Ellis

Should've got a Bowler Nemesis.


----------



## oliverw92

Doubt that would help on a 35 degree incline with 2 inches of solid ice on it


----------



## Ellis

Maybe with chains on the wheels it might


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Doubt that would help on a 35 degree incline with 2 inches of solid ice on it










Speed is the key. But in that situation I thunk a helicopter is your best bet.

Is this on hold until the next uni break then?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Speed is the key. But in that situation I thunk a helicopter is your best bet.

Is this on hold until the next uni break then?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yep, project delayed 'til easter!


Looks like it


----------



## Boyboyd

Curses. I've been following this since before I knew oli in the boc.


----------



## Ellis

That surprises me considering both of your join dates. Although it's the same for me too


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Speed is the key. But in that situation I thunk a helicopter is your best bet.

Is this on hold until the next uni break then?


Forgot to say the hill is about 400m long


----------



## Ellis




----------



## Striker36

eh... nothing chains cant fix if you know what your doing...

i have a set of something like this in my truck for when i head up north to go hunting. about 5 miles of dirt road with lots of hills and curves.










i do love driving in the weather. and challenging conditions.


----------



## Ellis

Hunting, you say?


----------



## Striker36

yes. hunting. your not one of those anti-gun anti-hunting people are you? -.-


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Forgot to say the hill is about 400m long










Time to go skiing.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yes. hunting. your not one of those anti-gun anti-hunting people are you? -.-


A bit, yeah. What do you hunt though?


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


A bit, yeah. What do you hunt though?










I'm guessing wabbits and ducks


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


A bit, yeah. What do you hunt though?










turkey, Deer, pheasant every couple years.

that being said im not one of those that kill them and leave them. i get what i take butchered and have a freezer full of food till the next year (if it was a good season for me)

but yea... its almost Christmas. where is Oli. and where is the modding!?!?!


----------



## Ellis

Well, fox hunting was a pretty big thing in the UK for hundreds of years, then it got banned.

Although I'm sure a lot of it still goes on though, pretty sure the queen made herself exempt from the ban.


----------



## Striker36

fox hunting was VERRY different.... they set the dogs on them and just let the dogs have at it. the sport was more in the ride chasing after the dogs than the hunt its self....

that being said. the hunter group in equestrian events is BY FAR the one to watch....


----------



## Ellis

Yeah, I'm sure you're right. I can't really imagine you on horseback chasing after a load of foxes either









I don't really have a problem with people hunting things to eat them, because that's just like farming, but having a bit of fun whilst you're at it









Although deer are pretty cool









And, if I am correct, Oli is in Devon, and the modding (well, the equipment) is in Loughborough


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah reading the thread helps, striker


----------



## JacobKay97

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
























Studded tires to go up that hill?

This weather is annoying. Its delayed loads of things :/ , including my Christmas gift, and my brothers Christmas gift.

/RANT

But your project is great, its fantastic, and awesome.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah i'll get studded tyres for the freelander if someone will pay the £1000 or something it would cost me


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;11736383*
> Yeah i'll get studded tyres for the freelander if someone will pay the £1000 or something it would cost me


You noob. I looked and they are something like £550 each for 185/55/R17









They're easily affordable for the 2 weeks of snow a year we have.


----------



## pcnoob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11733179*


those are some man tires if i've ever seen'em. LOL


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11736829*
> You noob. I looked and they are something like £550 each for 185/55/R17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're easily affordable for the 2 weeks of snow a year we have.


Oh only £2200







Only a 5th of the value of the car, no worries!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;11737088*
> Oh only £2200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a 5th of the value of the car, no worries!


You can get sensible winter tyres for about £80 each. If i had a 4x4 i'd probably get some.

Seeing as how i have a 72BHP FWD tin can i won't bother









Edit: Loving the title.


----------



## oliverw92

I felt it appropriate, given the time of year







It also ties in perfectly to Easter


----------



## Krusher33

@title: Jesus will only resurrect when project is done so he'll check it out.









Sorry... had to.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


those are some man tires if i've ever seen'em. LOL


im only running normal road tires sadly... the picture was for the chain more than the tire under it...

and oli... i did read it.. just needed to feel on topic (ish)


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11736829*
> 185/55/R17


pffftt
real men run 205/45/R15


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


pffftt 
real men run 205/45/R15










Lulz! Yeah, I ran them on the front of my old 57' Beetle. Real men run 275/50/15's on the rear


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y;11751421*
> Lulz! Yeah, I ran them on the front of my old 57' Beetle. Real men run 275/50/15's on the rear


hah yeah
we run 295/50R15 on the back of our datto drag car


----------



## godofdeath

i think we should sponsor you to fly there and get your stuff and come back


----------



## oliverw92

Lol, you mean in a helicopter right? Because if you mean a plane, you are MASSIVELY overestimating the size of the UK and the ratio of land:airports


----------



## twich12

easter is a long ways away.....


----------



## Brutuz

Pff, just attach some high powered hair-dryers to the front of your mums car.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz;11772993*
> Pff, just attach some high powered hair-dryers to the front of your mums car.


This will be the first time I say "SNAP!"

amidoinitright?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;11771964*
> i think we should sponsor you to fly there and get your stuff and come back


Sorry, but I lol'd when I saw this.

Flying from Devon to Loughborough would be pretty


----------



## godofdeath

whats goes in the spot above the fan controller?


----------



## oliverw92

Nothing, that is where the plates are that hold the front cover on.


----------



## zodac

Shouldn't the title be "*ON HOLD UNTIL ANNIVERSARY OF JESUS' RESSURECTION"*?

Otherwise sounds like it'll be on hold until the end of time.

Or are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;11796861*
> Nothing, that is where the plates are that hold the front cover on.


ooo ok


----------



## smartasien

wow sick. i also didn't know u could dye parts of ur psu without permanently damaging it. nice!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11796915*
> sounds like it'll be on hold until the end of time.
> 
> Or are you trying to tell us something?


i think its this one







.....


----------



## oliverw92

Read the title d00d, when was jesus resurrected? Easter


----------



## SmokinWaffle

_>implying Jesus was real_


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Read the title d00d, when was jesus resurrected? Easter










He's right though.

It should be "on hold until *the anniversary* or Jesus' resurection"


----------



## SmokinWaffle

If it was on hold until when he was originally resurrected, it is _waaaaaaaaaaaay_ overdue


----------



## Striker36

is =/= was....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;12035781*
> Read the title d00d, when was jesus resurrected? Easter


Stop failing so hard. If your title was true, this mod was due ~2,000 years ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12035847*
> He's right though.
> 
> It should be "on hold until *the anniversary* or Jesus' resurection"


_Thank you_.


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## spiderm0nkey

Thread title is highly relevant to status of build ahha. (would be a good title for mine too







)


----------



## Sircles

couldnt you have run 1 x 18w pump?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;12058344*
> couldnt you have run 1 x 18w pump?


Not sure whereabouts I read this, but I think he said that he didn't like the whining sound that 18W pumps he's used before make, and dual 10W pumps should eliminate that.

IIRC.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Dude why no update? Y U NO UPDATE?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Dude why no update? Y U NO UPDATE?


Jesus hasn't been resurrected yet.

PS It' one 'S', two 'R's.


----------



## Ellis

Yes, I do actually no why.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I can haz Polarity?


----------



## geekmatt

Hey oliver, lovin' ur case mod. I do have one question though. I've been wanting to dye the red connectors on my Antec Truepower 550w to black too. Although I am pretty scared to do it since I'm only 13 and I don't get much money every month so if I screw it up, I'll be freaking pissed.. Can you tell me some precautions or stuff lke that? And doesn't the black dye affect the gold contacts inside of the connectors?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

So by the time this thing is done all of the hardware will be out of date









5870 and 1366 are already EOL


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


So by the time this thing is done all of the hardware will be out of date









5870 and 1366 are already EOL










But that doesn't make them any worse.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


So by the time this thing is done all of the hardware will be out of date









5870 and 1366 are already EOL










Who cares? Oli's mods is well worth the wait. The hardwares don't matter much.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12781849*
> Who cares? Oli's mods is well worth the wait. The hardwares don't matter much.


this


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12781029*
> So by the time this thing is done all of the hardware will be out of date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5870 and 1366 are already EOL


Easiest fix: why not buy Oli Socket R (when it comes out) and a GTX 580?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Holding off my next BIG upgrade until GTX 680s and X68, myself.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters;10810377*
> This is horrible news! Anyway have fun at school. College was the best six years of my life.


Unfourtunately it was a 4 yr college...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;11718614*
> DUnno whether many people have heard about all the snow in the UK, but it is pretty bad in comparison to what we are used to. I was meant to come home from Uni today and my mum was going to drive the 5.5 hours to pick me up. However snow meant she couldn't get out of our county, so I had to book an emergency courier collection to pick up my PC, bass amp and screen and then i hopped on a train with my clothes, laptop etc. It has meant, however, that half my modding equipment, including MDPC sleeving + soldering iron + 200m of wire is left in my room at Uni. Yep, project delayed 'til easter!


i hope this becomes an april fools joke


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


Unfourtunately it was a 4 yr college...










Hey, so was mine.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geekmatt;12779120*
> Hey oliver, lovin' ur case mod. I do have one question though. I've been wanting to dye the red connectors on my Antec Truepower 550w to black too. Although I am pretty scared to do it since I'm only 13 and I don't get much money every month so if I screw it up, I'll be freaking pissed.. Can you tell me some precautions or stuff lke that? And doesn't the black dye affect the gold contacts inside of the connectors?


The black dye once fully dried is non-conductive, so it doesn't matter that it stays on the traces on the PCB.

The biggest precautions i would say are:
- Leave it for at least 2 days before even re-assembling it, more if you are in a damp/humid environment
- Make sure you leave it in the pan long enough. It will take at least 10 minutes of proper simmering, probably more. You can check if the dye is permanent yet by lifting it out then rubbing the connector with some tissue. If red shows through, it's not done yet!
- Make sure that you aren't heating the actual power supply up. Support the stuff that isn't inside the pan properly so that it isn't sitting over the hob directly. I had an advantage because i had a solid ring electric hob. It doesn't radiate heat too much. If you have a gas hob it will be more difficult to do this. If you have an induction hob I would definitely advise NOT doing this (a hob that heats stuff up using magnetic induction - it only heats metal stuff up, i.e. the traces on your pcb







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12781029*
> So by the time this thing is done all of the hardware will be out of date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5870 and 1366 are already EOL


Doesn't bother me to be honest







I have yet to find a game that my two 5850's can't handle, even on air. And my motherboard is still better than most out there. I won't be upgrading until i actually need to now - don't have the money!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;12781050*
> But that doesn't make them any worse.


^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12781849*
> Who cares? Oli's mods is well worth the wait. The hardwares don't matter much.


Awww








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;12785881*
> Easiest fix: why not buy Oli Socket R (when it comes out) and a GTX 580?


Yes please









Two weeks guys, two weeks.

(disclaimer for the people out there *cough*Zodac*cough* who will say in exactly two weeks 'why do we have no updates!' - I will be home in two weeks, i won't necessarily have any updates







)


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;12813854*
> Two weeks guys, two weeks.
> 
> (disclaimer for the people out there *cough*Zodac*cough* who will say in exactly two weeks 'why do we have no updates!' - I will be home in two weeks, i won't necessarily have any updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


zodac's one to talk, it doesn't update anything when it's supposed to


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;12813854*
> (disclaimer for the people out there *cough*Zodac*cough* who will say in exactly two weeks 'why do we have no updates!' - I will be home in two weeks, i won't necessarily have any updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm just saying... the title sorta sounds like you mean a couple thousand years ago... you need to put "anniversary" in there somewhere.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;12814068*
> zodac's one to talk, it doesn't update anything when it's supposed to


I give no timeline; I say I might update stats. Gives me flexibility to just not bother.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

2 weeks and then we may be treated to some more Oli-modding-action? I'm down for some of that! Jesus must have already been resurrected too as for some reason I am doing work on my computer too







Or maybe it is because I've realised I wasted my whole holidays and I gotta go back to my course this coming Monday!!


----------



## 161029

We have a couple Overclock.net Jesus'. There's Syrillian







.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## Mikezilla

Mmmmm.


----------



## Boyboyd

Jesus hasn't been resurected yet. Either that or i missed it.

I thought it would have least have been on the news though.


----------



## BankaiKiller

terrible topic name to start a thread....


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller;12997698*
> terrible topic name to start a thread....


Hi. Welcome to Overclock.net where you've still got a lot to learn.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12998051*
> Hi. Welcome to Overclock.net where you've still got a lot to learn.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller;12997698*
> terrible topic name to start a thread....


Welcome to page 242 of posts


----------



## Ellis

What's this about POLARity coming back?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

If you ever played L4D2, you'd know.


----------



## Ellis

We've had this conversation several times. I don't enjoy L4D2. I've tried playing it because it's what the majority of BoC regulars do on the majority of days, but I just don't like it that much.

I wish I did, but I don't.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

You are the only person in the world that doesn't enjoy L4D2.


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;13000477*
> What's this about POLARity coming back?


Judging by "ON HOLD UNTIL JESUS IS RESURRECTED" I think it is safe to say, never.


----------



## Ellis

I'd like to disagree, but I can't think of anyone else that doesn't enjoy it, aside from IRL friends. They've probably only played it on console though, so it doesn't count anyway.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

You'd like to disagree, but you know I'm right.


----------



## Ellis

I loved the original version of that post, with a ";(" face.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I didn't


----------



## Ellis

I figured


----------



## SmokinWaffle

hm.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13000569*
> You are the only person in the world that doesn't enjoy L4D2.


I don't.


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13000569*
> You are the only person in the world that doesn't enjoy L4D2.


I do not enjoy L4D2. L4D1 is okay, but I do not like L4D2.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Live_free*


Judging by "ON HOLD UNTIL JESUS IS RESURRECTED" I think it is safe to say, never.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


You are the only person in the world that doesn't enjoy L4D2.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


I do not enjoy L4D2. L4D1 is okay, but I do not like L4D2.


Make that 4.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Pff!

You guys just don't know what's good for ya.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Pff!

You guys just don't know what's good for ya.










You've already proven yourself to be an unreliable source of info Waffle...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

When was this?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Pff!

You guys just don't know what's good for ya.










Folding no gaming. Well except BF2, COD, MOH and Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You've already proven yourself to be an unreliable source of info Waffle...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*


terrible topic name to start a thread....


Welcome to OCN. and more specifically the case mod section BUT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Hi. Welcome to Overclock.net where* you've still got a lot to learn.*


this.... because of

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Welcome to* page 242 of posts*


with maybe 50 that are important to the thread.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


with maybe 50 that are important to the thread.


Who's counting?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Who's counting?


not i said the blind man to the deaf one


----------



## FannBlade

Case Mod Lounge.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13003984*
> not i said the blind man to the deaf one


LOL! I am deaf! (Hard-of-hearing anyways)


----------



## Blitz6804

"I see" said the blind man to his deaf dog as he picked up his hammer and saw...


----------



## Mikezilla

Is Oli avoiding this thread?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13007697*
> LOL! I am deaf! (Hard-of-hearing anyways)


Me too when my wife is talking about my PayPal account.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13008153*
> Is Oli avoiding this thread?


Wouldn't you?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13008334*
> Me too when my wife is talking about my PayPal account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you?


Hahaha, yeah, because we're scary.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitz6804;13007941*
> "i see" said the blind man to his deaf dog as he picked up his hammer and saw...


lol!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Live_free;13000584*
> Judging by "ON HOLD UNTIL JESUS IS RESURRECTED" I think it is safe to say, never.


Jesus was resurrected at Easter *hint*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13008153*
> Is Oli avoiding this thread?


Haha yeah not intentionally







Internet has been playing up and i've been digging up the lawn etc etc etc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13008401*
> Hahaha, yeah, because we're scary.


Got that right!

New soldering iron arrived yesterday - heats up to 480 celcius in 35 seconds and back down in the same time. Not bad considering it only uses 9v! Waiting for my MDPC-x order to arrive before i get on with stuff - gotta rewire all the fans on the lower rad.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;13038578*
> Jesus was resurrected at Easter *hint*


Yes... some number of centuries ago.









It's an anniversary.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;13038578*
> Haha yeah not intentionally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet has been playing up and i've been digging up the lawn etc etc etc.


Lies.


----------



## repo_man

Oli, the title is a bit offensive IMHO.







That said, Easter updates?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man;13038674*
> Oli, the title is a bit offensive IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, Easter updates?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

WB, Oli! And yes, Jesus was resurrected some 2,000 years ago!


----------



## Blitz6804

We've had this debate before... it will not be updated until the Apocalypse, that is, when Jesus resurrects a second time.


----------



## FannBlade

2012?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

2012 = Haswell and GTX 780s.


----------



## FannBlade

yea GTX 780's !!!! Triple Core 12 gig DDR8 ram


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13043015*
> WB, Oli! And yes, Jesus was resurrected some 2,000 years ago!


Keyword there is WAS. Oli's title says IS. So yes, who knows when update is coming cause of not knowing when it IS going to happen.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Keyword there is WAS. Oli's title says IS. So yes, who knows when update is coming cause of not knowing when it IS going to happen.


Yay you get it







Everyone else is a noob









And repo i don't really see how the title is offensive?! It's been that since Christmas


----------



## Blitz6804

It could have been offensive since Christmas. While this is not my personal belief, I think the logic is that since you are using Jesus' death and resurrection in jest, it is akin to using the Lord's name in vain, which directly violates the Sixth Commandment.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

What Soldering Iron did you get? I've been wanting to get a decent one for a while.


----------



## Blitz6804

I have nothing really good, just a cheapy Radio Shack one.

My dad has a pretty good one, however.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I was talking to Oli,


----------



## Blitz6804

Yeah... I realized that after I posted it... (-_-)


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13059419*
> What Soldering Iron did you get? I've been wanting to get a decent one for a while.


http://www.rapidonline.com/Tools-Fasteners-Production-Equipment/Soldering-Equipment/Soldering-Irons/Weller-high-performance-soldering-iron/300659


----------



## Fedmas

Ow God, I'm hoping you are giving us some pretty damn good updates VERY soon


----------



## grishkathefool

OMG, the End to the World is Nigh...


----------



## Nightm4re!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13000569*
> You are the only person in the world that doesn't enjoy L4D2.


this game is just to epic for the ppl who dont like L4D2


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


I'd like to disagree, but I can't think of anyone else that doesn't enjoy it, aside from IRL friends. They've probably only played it on console though, so it doesn't count anyway.










I didn't like it. Too frenetic.


----------



## HobieCat

Easter weekend is coming up. Does that mean we will be getting an update soon?


----------



## oliverw92

Life has a fail again - work got in the way of everything and i've had a lot of irl stuff to do. HOWEVER I have made it possible for me to take POLARity back to uni with me to finish there. There isn't that much 'big' stuff left to do. I may have to get a couple of bits re-powdercoated, but that can all be sorted.


----------



## Krusher33

You need to get your priorities straight man.


----------



## godofdeath

aww i came here thinking there was something new


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Is it too late to sub lol


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13326755*
> Is it too late to sub lol


No we're just getting to the good part


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*





















Soooo NSFW.


----------



## Indulgence

i think i had just an orgasm with this beautiful machine..


----------



## Calaros

very awesome build

Subbed


----------



## Striker36

*Poke* *poke* can has update plox?


----------



## Blitz6804

So... you and POLARity are back at uni... update please?


----------



## oliverw92

POLARity is in my room, yes, but i have exams


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Wow, Oli is alive!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Been ages, looking very nice - going to be amazing when its complete


----------



## CULLEN

Over all, how much time has this taken and how much is the material cost?

Would you consider selling it?


----------



## godofdeath

stilling working on it i see


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


Over all, how much time has this taken and how much is the material cost?

Would you consider selling it?


Don't even want to work that out







And no I wouldn't consider selling it


----------



## Tator Tot

Can we have an estimate on how soon after the Rapture we'll actually get an update









I really don't have to worry, I'm to cold and heartless to be wushed away with my clothes left on the ground. So this ETA is important to me.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13582747*
> Can we have an estimate on how soon after the Rapture we'll actually get an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have to worry, I'm to cold and heartless to be wushed away with my clothes left on the ground. So this ETA is important to me.


jesus comes back at rapture right?
so his previous title was on hold til jesus's ressurection so I guess we get something real soon


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, but that would mean we get an update today, but is he going to do it during his day cycle, or on the official countdown's day cycle (IE: American Samoa


----------



## 161029

I don't see any of my Christian neighbors disappearing. I wonder what happened...

Anyways, holy mother of god, subbed.


----------



## godofdeath

maybe all his internals dissapeared and therefore we cant see it


----------



## oliverw92

Rapture didn't happen, NO UPDATES!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;13629709*
> Rapture didn't happen, NO UPDATES!


It did, but god only found 4 people he liked.


----------



## 161029

I heard some accidents on Saturday but nothing to kill us all. I guess all of those accidents happened to Christians who wanted to go to heaven.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Where is my update? WHERE IS MY UPDATE! *WHERE IS MY UPDATE!

WHERE IS MY UPDATE?! *rages*

*


----------



## alwang17

Oh dear. Xeb is mad again...


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;13673786*
> Where is my update? WHERE IS MY UPDATE! *WHERE IS MY UPDATE!
> 
> WHERE IS MY UPDATE?! *rages*
> 
> *


this as welllll


----------



## Aeru

Need to keep this thread alive!


----------



## 161029

How can we keep this thread alive if you're shooting it right now?


----------



## Striker36

OLI! im back... and modding... now its your turn.....


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;13673786*
> Where is my update? WHERE IS MY UPDATE! *WHERE IS MY UPDATE!
> 
> WHERE IS MY UPDATE?! *rages*
> 
> *


ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Epic +!


----------



## Lord Xeb

I will be coming to your house tonight. Please be prepared for you will be forced to work upon your rig till I am satisfied.


----------



## JE Nightmare

well, that's going in my sig.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Still No update *sadface*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## Aeru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


How can we keep this thread alive if you're shooting it right now?










OK. My bad.









Let's try with a gentle poke.


----------



## 161029

How about with cookies, cake, and donuts!







Donuts! Anyways,







: since there's still no update.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13775133*
> How about with cookies, cake, and donuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donuts! Anyways,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : since there's still no update.


Did someone say Cinnabon?


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13775133*
> How about with cookies, cake, and donuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donuts! Anyways,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : since there's still no update.




























Now can we have an update?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I truly believe that now, NOW is the time for updates.


----------



## grishkathefool

No, now it is time to check your e-blood sugar.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13777571*
> No, now it is time to check your Taste-o-Meter™.


Fixed.


----------



## 161029

I'm hungry. Time to eat!


----------



## ampeed

Is there any way to buy the cases?


----------



## Blitz6804

Oli Oli oxen free?


----------



## godofdeath

dead thread?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Dead Oli?


----------



## Robitussin

dead thread is sad :'(

maybe the nickle ek blocks all corroded and he is in the process of getting an RMA


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robitussin;13839922*
> dead thread is sad :'(
> 
> maybe the nickle ek blocks all corroded and he is in the process of getting an RMA


----------



## oliverw92

The previous page of images pretty much gave me diabetes rofl.

Oh yeah, I have an update! But i need to go view a house before you can have it...


----------



## coffeejunky

I read that as view a horse like twice before I realised what you actually said.


----------



## oliverw92

Update #29 - 18/06/2011

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No it's just me









Q&A Time!

*Q:* Where the hell have you been??!!
*A:* Exploring the universe with my towe- wait that's a book. I've just been really really busy getting sorted at university and getting used to things. Not much of an excuse really (especially to leave it this long) but it will have to do!

*Q:* So you are actually going to finish now?
*A:* Yes! But it won't be finished as I want it. I need to get it finished for this coming Friday. I most likely won't have the case lighting done by then and some cable management might not be 100% complete. However towards the end of summer I will probably break it down and finish off the bits i missed.

*Q:* You promised you would finish it at Christmas, and Easter! You are totally lying
*A:* This time, unless something actually goes horrifically wrong, I have to get it finished by friday









And on to some pictures! This is just a basic summary of where I am currently at with the project:










My workbench at uni is the top of my chest of draws













































Something I have never shown anyone - the new acrylic disk cover for the PSU fan





































Bay cover with LEDs in.

I should have more to show you tomorrow!


----------



## zodac

About time!


----------



## Indulgence

mary mother of god.. that is sooo epic! welcome back! finish it, FINISH IT!


----------



## Mr.Pie

hey oliver, have you checked your nickel blocks lately? they may have been part of the problematic batch









anyway watching this thread with interest!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13916718*
> About time!


^This. Glad to see you're back to work!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


hey oliver, have you checked your nickel blocks lately? they may have been part of the problematic batch









anyway watching this thread with interest!


What should i be checking for?

Thanks guys


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Oh my...









All that White and Black, in a TJ07...I think I need some new underwear.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


What should i be checking for?

Thanks guys










Flaking, EK didn't use Pure-copper in their water blocks, which leads to the plating to flake off.

EK blames it on other companies and their coolants or anti-algee materials (like PT Nuke or Silver Coil) but it's their fault because they didn't do the proper research.


----------



## Ragsters

I am pumped!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13921500*
> Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that White and Black, in a TJ07...I think I need some new underwear.










awwwwhhh yeah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13921808*
> Flaking, EK didn't use Pure-copper in their water blocks, which leads to the plating to flake off.
> 
> EK blames it on other companies and their coolants or anti-algee materials (like PT Nuke or Silver Coil) but it's their fault because they didn't do the proper research.


Interesting. Will the flaking only happen once the block is in a loop? Bear in mind these blocks are now a year old.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters;13922178*
> I am pumped!












No pictures today, however tomorrow I want to get it installed. I finished the rad fan assemblies today, as well as installing the cd drive and fan controller. I also extended the front usb cable.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;13924248*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwhhh yeah
> 
> Interesting. Will the flaking only happen once the block is in a loop? Bear in mind these blocks are now a year old.


flaking should only happen with constant water running over the blocks so to answer your question yup

since EK is sponsering you.....well....I don't think they would want a sponsered build coming out with faulty blocks eh

maybe contact em?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;13924248*
> Interesting. Will the flaking only happen once the block is in a loop? Bear in mind these blocks are now a year old.


Yeah, it shows up after a few months of use.

EK was blaming Silver Coil, Coolants, PT Nuke, ete.

Now they're saying it doesn't exist, but will RMA the blocks if it does occur. According to EK Eddy's official statement on OCN and XS (a long with other forums.) RMA only lasts up to July 31st though.

Still though, I would avoid the EK nickle plated blocks.


----------



## Lord Xeb

It is about time. Sheesh. Next time I am holding you at knife point till you get it done e-e Seems about that is the only sure way to get damn things done.... :|


----------



## GekzOverlord

Sorry >. Nice one! Cant wait too bask in all its glory!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13924751*
> Yeah, it shows up after a few months of use.
> 
> EK was blaming Silver Coil, Coolants, PT Nuke, ete.
> 
> Now they're saying it doesn't exist, but will RMA the blocks if it does occur. According to EK Eddy's official statement on OCN and XS (a long with other forums.) RMA only lasts up to July 31st though.
> 
> Still though, I would avoid the EK nickle plated blocks.


I would avoid EK nickel, but my understanding from EK's site was that the RMA period was moved up to the full 24mos and that EK was going to cover the shipping to and from....? /OT

Check your block Oli.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks for the info guys, i'll drop Eddy an email.


----------



## Lutro0

Good to see you finishing this up Oliver.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13926814*
> I would avoid EK nickel, but my understanding from EK's site was that the RMA period was moved up to the full 24mos and that EK was going to cover the shipping to and from....? /OT
> 
> Check your block Oli.


I didn't see Eddy post anything about that, but it may have changed with the community backlash.

Originally in his statements, it was July 31st.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I didn't see Eddy post anything about that, but it may have changed with the community backlash.

Originally in his statements, it was July 31st.


its changed yup
24months free of charge with shipping covered by EK

someone had a full cover mobo block and EK were making a custom one for them IIRC in the thread about the nickel peeling


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yay Olli is back! Also thanks for the info on the nickel plated blocks everyone, I'll have to check mine too. Have had it for a few months now so is probably worth taking a look just in case. I'm assuming if there was any flaking it would be pretty obvious right?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;13930488*
> Yay Olli is back! Also thanks for the info on the nickel plated blocks everyone, I'll have to check mine too. Have had it for a few months now so is probably worth taking a look just in case. I'm assuming if there was any flaking it would be pretty obvious right?


Yea, I think the copper would be showing through quite obviously.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, you'll either notice gunk in the loop or places that just look off on the block.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yeah, you'll either notice gunk in the loop or places that just look off on the block.


or you can check your CPU block 
it'll be clogged up with nickel


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


or you can check your CPU block 
it'll be clogged up with nickel


There was pics with the gunk (nickle) in pumps or in res's as well.


----------



## oliverw92

I emailed Eddy and he says there should be no reason for me to have any issues, I'm still going to keep an eye on it though.

I just filled her up for the first time. Had a nasty leak after 5 minutes (one of my tubes was too short, my own fault really). Luckily it was down below so it didn't hit anything. Just swapped out the fittings and tube and now doing another leak test.


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## SmokinWaffle

hhhnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


hhhnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg


hhhnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

and now I need new underwear pants and chair....


----------



## JE Nightmare




----------



## Ellis

That is all.


----------



## allikat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*











That is all.


This...


----------



## oliverw92

Slight issue at the moment - my pc seems to think it is a blender and appears to be making milkshake at the top of the reservoir  There is some crazy foam stuff going on.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Pics/video of issue?


----------



## oliverw92

The rest of the coolant in the res and the loop is clear, the top part however is not o.o It didn't do that when i first filled it up btw. Only the second time after the leak.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*







The rest of the coolant in the res and the loop is clear, the top part however is not o.o It didn't do that when i first filled it up btw. Only the second time after the leak.


wahts the blue stuff????
rad flux? did you flush the rads?

it looks foamy......and since copper corrosion is blue/green....that foamy stuff is that colour.....copper corrosion in your loop?


----------



## oliverw92

That's impossible though. EK properly flush their rads before shipping them, and I've never used any of the components in the loop before now so there couldn't be any residue fro previous loops. There is no way galvanic corrosion could happen that fast, and there is no aluminium in my loop to cause that anyway.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


That's impossible though. EK properly flush their rads before shipping them, and I've never used any of the components in the loop before now so there couldn't be any residue fro previous loops. There is no way galvanic corrosion could happen that fast, and there is no aluminium in my loop to cause that anyway.


Any dye/dust? The froth could be from the pump, but the color in the water is weird...


----------



## oliverw92

It's Feser One


----------



## Mr.Pie

then in that case its probably feser one......use distilled+kill coil?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;13933193*
> It's Feser One


Oh, then it's definitely separating or something funky... I had a bad experience with Feser dyes (I won't derail the thread with pics), oddly though I've heard that the pre-mixed coolant doesn't gunk the way the add-in dyes do. No explanation why, and that's purely anecdotal, but that's been my information...


----------



## oliverw92

It's pre-mixed though, so I don't see why it would be doing it. And why didn't it do the first time? Strange :O

I'm rather happy - went to sleep last night and turned all the rad fans off. Temperatures maxed out at 50 celcius for water temp and cpu temp. That means I can have a silent PC at night


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;13935988*
> It's pre-mixed though, so I don't see why it would be doing it. And why didn't it do the first time? Strange :O
> 
> I'm rather happy - went to sleep last night and turned all the rad fans off. Temperatures maxed out at 50 celcius for water temp and cpu temp. That means I can have a silent PC at night


Is that with passive radiators? That's not folding or anything either right?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13945490*
> Is that with passive radiators? That's not folding or anything either right?


Completely passive, no fans running at all.


----------



## oliverw92

Update #30 - 23/06/2011

Finished! Sort of...

There are a few things not right yet:
- No fans on the top rad (they were too tall against the motherboard)
- LEDs are not wired up in the drive bays (I destroyed half them somehow)
- Crossfire bridge is still brown and fugly
- My front panel custom usb cable doesn't work







(i may have plugged it in upside down...)
- The lights on the switches for the rad fan lights are inverted
- I glued the CD slot cover on wonky (derp)
- Need more support for the bay cover at the bottom

So these aren't final photos. Mainly because it isn't completely finished, but also because I'm at uni with no tripod and no studio or anything to take decent photos. Either way, enjoy!


----------



## [Adz]

With the FC6, why not have the text in white?


----------



## oliverw92

It's an FC5, and that is white lol







It can't do proper white


----------



## alwang17

ROWR!







That's not a computer, that's a piece of beautiful artwork.


----------



## xtremetechuk

Looks stunning.









I wonder how the overall look of white anodising would compare to powdercoating.


----------



## oliverw92

White anodising often comes out very grey. The aluminium also has to be perfect before doing that - even a single mark will show straight through.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Ellis

Double post derping going on there.









But it looks amazing, truly. You just need to update your signature (rig) though.


----------



## Acefire

Wow this is epic. I really enjoy it when someone knows how to put a Rig together with style and precision. Good Job!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Do you plan on getting a different corssfire bridge or dying/painting the one you have?
Just wondering because I have an ugly brown sli adapter that could use a color change


----------



## oliverw92

I will probs be painting it and making a cover.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;13975503*
> It's an FC5, and that is white lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can't do proper white


Lol, thought it was an FC6. It looks quite blue


----------



## oliverw92

It's the camera - it is almost white irl


----------



## Ellis

Ah.

It looks very blue in the photos.


----------



## t-ramp

Looks great.


----------



## kiwiasian

You have been working on this since March 2010?


----------



## JE Nightmare

yeah you definitely didn't glue that cd slot cover on straight.









still did a great job oli.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;13975859*
> Ah.
> 
> It looks very blue in the photos.


Yeah I know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;13975879*
> Looks great.


Cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13975931*
> You have been working on this since March 2010?


I started in March, but I didn't work on it at uni at all. Until now, that is








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13976107*
> yeah you definitely didn't glue that cd slot cover on straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still did a great job oli.


I do plan to fix it lol. Not sure how, considering i used Araldyte to stick it on


----------



## spRICE

What camera are you using? Those shots look great


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Just looked through all the updates (been over a year since I last looked through most of them) and I am truly impressed by this. It really is a piece of art and I cannot wait to see it when everything is FINALLY finished.


----------



## Striker36

Love it Oli! glad to see this masterpiece almost 100% done


----------



## Rogy56

Now THAT'S art!

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

looks good man







hows it feel to have things done-ish?


----------



## Xaero252

"Hey sorry guys, I couldn't take very good pictures because of condition X."
* posts some of the sexiest computer porn pictures ever taken *

Seriously though, it looks fantastic even if it IS still slightly unfinished








Been following this worklog since the beginning. I only wish I could scrounge up enough time these days to get started on one. Good luck with things as it sounds like your life is getting busy as well, and hopefully soon you will have time to revisit Polarity and put that finishing polish on.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;13976777*
> What camera are you using? Those shots look great


450D with a Canon 50mm Macro Lens
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13976953*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;13978099*
> Just looked through all the updates (been over a year since I last looked through most of them) and I am truly impressed by this. It really is a piece of art and I cannot wait to see it when everything is FINALLY finished.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13979562*
> Love it Oli! glad to see this masterpiece almost 100% done


Cheers Striker








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogy56;13979563*
> Now THAT'S art!
> 
> Absolutely amazing!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;13979693*
> looks good man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows it feel to have things done-ish?


Feels epic to have it done man. Keep finding myself sitting there staring at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252;13979775*
> "Hey sorry guys, I couldn't take very good pictures because of condition X."
> * posts some of the sexiest computer porn pictures ever taken *
> 
> Seriously though, it looks fantastic even if it IS still slightly unfinished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been following this worklog since the beginning. I only wish I could scrounge up enough time these days to get started on one. Good luck with things as it sounds like your life is getting busy as well, and hopefully soon you will have time to revisit Polarity and put that finishing polish on.


Thanks very much buddy


----------



## driftingforlife

dude, this is more than pure win, also I would use thermochill EC6, I use it and it is great.


----------



## Blitz6804

She's a beaut Oli!


----------



## Ellis

Off-topic: Blitz, I am entranced by your avatar.


----------



## repo_man

Nice!


----------



## zodac

Good God... that is absolutely epic.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*


dude, this is more than pure win







, also I would use thermochill EC6, I use it and it is great.


Next time i drain and refill i'll be using EC6







Fed up of Feser One

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


She's a beaut Oli!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Nice!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Good God... that is absolutely epic.










Cheers guys


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;13982203*
> Next time i drain and refill i'll be using EC6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fed up of Feser One


I still have 3 bottles of Feser One that you gave me in my garage, unopened.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Damn dude, even though it is not complete still looks flippin' sweet!


----------



## Sparhawk

Simply stunning. Well done!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;13992488*
> Damn dude, even though it is not complete still looks flippin' sweet!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparhawk;13992617*
> Simply stunning. Well done!


Cheers guys


----------



## scatology

Wow! In a LAN party you will always win because your case will deconcentrate your mate. haha


----------



## spiderm0nkey

That is gorgeous... :O


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scatology*


Wow! In a LAN party you will always win because your case will deconcentrate your mate. haha


Haha









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


That is gorgeous... :O


Thanks Krissy









Had POLARity at a LAN party in York over the weekend. Certainly got some looks!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Haha









Thanks Krissy









Had POLARity at a LAN party in York over the weekend. Certainly got some looks!


Oh I bet. I'd be gaping at it the whole time!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Don't see many TJ07's at LANs, especially not like this.

There was only one other TJ07 apart from my own at i41 & i42, and it was green.


----------



## Ellis

Green? Why would somebody ruin a very nice case?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

what is wrong with green! best color ever! (although, I admit, it has to be done right)


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


what is wrong with green! best color ever! (although, I admit, it has to be done right)


No offense intended.









But yeah, it can look good when done right, but I'm struggling to picture a good looking TJ07 with the exterior painted green.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Sorry, it was black with green front panel covers/fan grilles

Still, not my style. Plus he had air cooling.


----------



## Ellis

Obviously I don't know entirely what it looks like, but I can see that looking alright with the right shade of green. I think of it more as a kind of highlighting colour than a colour you would paint the whole of something with.


----------



## SoMBrA

Fantastic build Oliver.
I was going to ask you about the Enermax Cluster fans, do you like them as Rad fans? 
I was going to get some for my next build.

I'm between the Clusters and the NZXT... what would you do?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;14032854*
> Had POLARity at a LAN party in York over the weekend. Certainly got some looks!


I wouldn't be looking at it. I'd be staring at it.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Where is my update?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

That looks insane, very nice job


----------



## Juganot

I had to look all the way back to your update post to see the picture because I wanted to see how this badboy looked. I must say that is a bloody beautiful case, I know this thread has not been commented on for 3 weeks but oh my that is a beautiful build. :O


----------



## trippinonprozac

Looks awesome man!

Gives me some ideas on how I might change my TJ set-up









Great workmanship all round!


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Having not really been on OCN for ages I've only just thought to check how you were getting on with this. It's amazing what you've done to my old case, it looks so good and clean. Nice one Oli.


----------



## Lustrose

I must say, this is an amazing piece of work. I admit that I spent 3 days looking through all 262 pages, reading every single word and watching every single video posted. Just wanted to let you know that your work has greatly inspired me and I think you're my new role model!

Excuse my English though, I'm not very good at it.


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Nothing wrong with your english there Lustrose, clearly you're better than you thought!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob*
> 
> Nothing wrong with your english there Lustrose, clearly you're better than you thought!


Ha, indeed!


----------



## Lustrose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bisley_Bob*
> 
> Nothing wrong with your english there Lustrose, clearly you're better than you thought!


My English during the first month that I got back to the US from a year in China was terrible. Was making 20's on everything in my English Lit class. Thanks for telling me that I'm not as bad as I thought I was.

On side note: Oliver should update :< gets kinda lonely on cold dark nights without anything to read in this thread.


----------



## Foregasm

Philip (my fish/avatar) was very pleased with this build.







So was I. Beautiful work.


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foregasm*
> 
> Philip (my fish/avatar) was very pleased with this build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was I. Beautiful work.


I'm sorry to tell you, but Philip is a monkey.


----------

